# American Ninja Warrior All Season Thread **spoilers**



## astrohip

*This is an All Season Thread for any species of Ninja Warrior.*

American Ninja Warrior, Team Ninja Warrior, All Star Ninja Warrior or USA vs The World Ninja Warrior. Or any others they may come up with.

Spoilers allowed up to any episode that has aired in the US (NBC or Esquire).

American Ninja Warrior returns for its 7th season this Monday, May 25 2015, on NBC. 8E/7C each Monday.


----------



## astrohip

*Cities:*
There will be 6 cities plus the Finals to be once again held in Las Vegas.

*VENICE:*
3/13/15 Regional Qualifying
3/14/15 Regional Final

*HOUSTON:*
3/28/15 Regional Qualifying
3/29/15 Regional Final
*
KANSAS CITY, MO:*
4/17/15 Regional Qualifying
4/18/15 Regional Final

*ORLANDO:*
5/10/15 Regional Qualifying
5/11/15 Regional Final

*PITTSBURGH:*
5/22/15 Regional Qualifying
5/23/15 Regional Final

*SAN PEDRO:*
6/5/15 Regional Qualifying
6/6/15 Regional Final

*Changes:*
In the qualifying round only the top 30 competitors will move on to the city finals.
In the city finals round only the top 15 competitors will move on to Vegas.
There will be 6 wildcard spots. The competitors that finished in 16th place will be moving on to Vegas.
The grand prize was moved up to 1 million dollars instead of half of a million dollars.


----------



## astrohip

I went to the Houston trials. The logistics were a total clusterpuck, but it was fun to watch. I had a guaranteed admission ticket (registered far in advance), and it turned out so did several hundred (thousand?) others who never made it in. It was held at 1AM, in the parking lot of a very large event center, and there were mobs trying to get in. I was able to watch from the backside of the course, but never made it in to the bleachers. Still fun though.

Kacy Catanzaro competed at this one. She lives in San Antonio, so this was the closest qualifier. She may have competed at others too. Many of the top athletes compete at several of these qualifiers.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I enjoy the show, so SP set. I do wish the original Japanese version aired here.


----------



## LordKronos

astrohip said:


> Many of the top athletes compete at several of these qualifiers.


That doesn't sound right. Nobody should have more than 1 shot at the course, as that sort of defeats part of the whole design of it.

What I do know is many of the rookies travel from city to city hoping for a chance to run the qualifying course. If they don't make it in one city, then they try in the next. But in the end, they get at most one shot at the course.


----------



## vertigo235

LordKronos said:


> That doesn't sound right. Nobody should have more than 1 shot at the course, as that sort of defeats part of the whole design of it.
> 
> What I do know is many of the rookies travel from city to city hoping for a chance to run the qualifying course. If they don't make it in one city, then they try in the next. But in the end, they get at most one shot at the course.


If the courses were exactly the same, I would agree, but all the qualifying courses are different. So I say it's actually unfair if they are not allowed to try multiple courses.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> *Changes:*
> In the qualifying round only the top 30 competitors will move on to the city finals.
> In the city finals round only the top 15 competitors will move on to Vegas.
> There will be 6 wildcard spots. The competitors that finished in 16th place will be moving on to Vegas.
> The grand prize was moved up to 1 million dollars instead of half of a million dollars.


Can you clarify what the rules used to be?



astrohip said:


> I went to the Houston trials. The logistics were a total clusterpuck, but it was fun to watch. I had a guaranteed admission ticket (registered far in advance), and it turned out so did several hundred (thousand?) others who never made it in. It was held at 1AM, in the parking lot of a very large event center, and there were mobs trying to get in. I was able to watch from the backside of the course, but never made it in to the bleachers. Still fun though.


Wait, you mean they were literally competing in the middle of the night? In previous years, I thought you'd often see them start late afternoon and go into the dark.

(I'm a very late night person, but doing something like that at 1AM seems very extreme.)


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Can you clarify what the rules used to be?
> 
> Wait, you mean they were literally competing in the middle of the night? In previous years, I thought you'd often see them start late afternoon and go into the dark.
> 
> (I'm a very late night person, but doing something like that at 1AM seems very extreme.)


Have no idea what the rules were before, all that info came from wiki.

And yes, we were told to be there by 12:30, for a 1am start. And to expect to stay until 6am. I've attached a screen scrape of my ticket...

We were also told to wear brightly colored clothes, and absolutely no white.


----------



## LoadStar

astrohip said:


> We were also told to wear brightly colored clothes, and absolutely no white.


Yup, pure white tends to blow out the cameras white balance, especially when lit up by all those lights.


----------



## vertigo235

astrohip said:


> I went to the Houston trials. The logistics were a total clusterpuck, but it was fun to watch. I had a guaranteed admission ticket (registered far in advance), and it turned out so did several hundred (thousand?) others who never made it in. It was held at 1AM, in the parking lot of a very large event center, and there were mobs trying to get in. I was able to watch from the backside of the course, but never made it in to the bleachers. Still fun though.
> 
> Kacy Catanzaro competed at this one. She lives in San Antonio, so this was the closest qualifier. She may have competed at others too. Many of the top athletes compete at several of these qualifiers.


Are you spoiling that Kacy didn't finish the course?


----------



## astrohip

vertigo235 said:


> Are you spoiling that Kacy didn't finish the course?


Actually... I didn't see her run. There were two nights of competition, and I only stayed from about 11pm to 3am, of the first night. I also had a ticket to the second night, but after the fiasco of night one, I didn't return.

Not only were there hundreds of us waiting to be admitted, the people running it were extremely cavalier about the entire affair. They didn't even attempt to act like they cared. No explanation given as to why we were not admitted, no response when people asked how long they should wait.

I found out later that they admit people in waves. But they don't require people to leave. So if an earlier group doesn't leave (or enough of them don't leave), the next group just waits and waits. By the time I gave up at 3am, there were thousands waiting. And I guess when they have all the crowd they need and more, they don't care how they treat that crowd. I may get pissed and never show up again, but there will be 100 people to take my place.


----------



## vertigo235

astrohip said:


> Actually... I didn't see her run. There were two nights of competition, and I only stayed from about 11pm to 3am, of the first night. I also had a ticket to the second night, but after the fiasco of night one, I didn't return.
> 
> Not only were there hundreds of us waiting to be admitted, the people running it were extremely cavalier about the entire affair. They didn't even attempt to act like they cared. No explanation given as to why we were not admitted, no response when people asked how long they should wait.
> 
> I found out later that they admit people in waves. But they don't require people to leave. So if an earlier group doesn't leave (or enough of them don't leave), the next group just waits and waits. By the time I gave up at 3am, there were thousands waiting. And I guess when they have all the crowd they need and more, they don't care how they treat that crowd. I may get pissed and never show up again, but there will be 100 people to take my place.


That sucks, I'm sorry about your experience, but I'm glad you clarified about Kacy, I was trying to "read into" what you said. I'm glad that I am not spoiled.


----------



## astrohip

vertigo235 said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry about your experience, but I'm glad you clarified about Kacy, I was trying to "read into" what you said. I'm glad that I am not spoiled.


Spoiler alert: The producers let anyone they want into the finals.

Actually, I'm reading in between the lines, but it sounds like using the wildcard spots, they can let anyone they want compete under the bright lights of the Vegas finals. I can't blame them, it makes for good TV to have the biggest names in the finals.

For example, I saw in Monday's show that Rob Moravsky's (sp?) brother, the "Adonis", failed pretty quickly. As popular as he is, might we see him again in Vegas?

I have no knowledge, and so no spoilers. But who knows...


----------



## vertigo235

astrohip said:


> Spoiler alert: The producers let anyone they want into the finals.
> 
> Actually, I'm reading in between the lines, but it sounds like using the wildcard spots, they can let anyone they want compete under the bright lights of the Vegas finals. I can't blame them, it makes for good TV to have the biggest names in the finals.
> 
> For example, I saw in Monday's show that Rob Moravsky's (sp?) brother, the "Adonis", failed pretty quickly. As popular as he is, might we see him again in Vegas?
> 
> I have no knowledge, and so no spoilers. But who knows...


Yeah I mean I'm sure she will make it, but to counter your point there was one guy they didn't advance with a wildcard spot last year who had previously gone very far.

I was surprised they didn't give him a wildcard spot. The person's name escapes me though. I think he did compete in the USA vs the World though.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Its all about the story behind a person and the show's ratings.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Its all about* the story behind a person* and the show's ratings.


Except for those of us who use FF to watch the entire two hour show in about 30 minutes.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Except for those of us who use FF to watch the entire two hour show in about 30 minutes.


 ^^ :up:


----------



## bryhamm

.


----------



## LordKronos

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah I mean I'm sure she will make it, but to counter your point there was one guy they didn't advance with a wildcard spot last year who had previously gone very far.


Quite a few actually, but Brian Orosco and Brent Steffensen were probably the 2 biggest names I can recall.


----------



## vertigo235

Brent was the one I was thinking of.


----------



## DancnDude

Wow tonight's episode (Kansas City) was so much different than last week's (Venice). There were 35 who finished the course. It seemed WAY easier than the Venice course. 

Seems interesting that Casey has been at both courses just to watch, and she even went into the announcer's booth last week. Also really glad to see that a woman finished this course!

Although he likely only made it on because of his story, I'm still glad the guy whose wife was in a wheelchair made it on as a walk-on and he finished the course. That was pretty cool.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I'm guessing Casey is being paid to be there.


----------



## astrohip

I thought at first glance it would be a difficult course, but yeah, it seemed fairly easy by the end of the show.

The Wolfpack has become big-time PR for ANW. All the regulars get lots of air-time now.


----------



## mattack

I think someone else did mention this last week, but yeah, with the vast differences between the courses, it does seem kind of unfair to especially compare *times* across different events. (Arguably the same can be said for each 'stage', but somehow that seems less bad to me than directly comparing times with different difficulty stages.)


----------



## bryhamm

In the end, it really doesn't matter. Each city will end up with the top 15 (I think it's 15) competitors that will move on and will all compete on the same course.


----------



## MikeMar

Trying to remember (only caught 1/4 of the episode) of Venice what was the main difference

This has the ring peg thing and bungee cord thing
What did Venice have towards the end?


----------



## DancnDude

MikeMar said:


> Trying to remember (only caught 1/4 of the episode) of Venice what was the main difference
> 
> This has the ring peg thing and bungee cord thing
> What did Venice have towards the end?


They had that those two tilting hourglass-shaped boards they needed to hang from and get across, with a trampoline in the middle where they needed to jump down from the first and grab the second.


----------



## MikeMar

DancnDude said:


> They had that those two tilting hourglass-shaped boards they needed to hang from and get across, with a trampoline in the middle where they needed to jump down from the first and grab the second.


OH yeah I remember that now, that one was def hard!


----------



## jschuman

DancnDude said:


> Seems interesting that Casey has been at both courses just to watch, and she even went into the announcer's booth last week.


If there's one thing this show does, it's milk storylines/competitors for ALL their worth. It's now gotten to the point where I'm pretty much rooting _against_ her. (which probably wouldn't matter, they'd just give her a wild card anyway)


----------



## DouglasPHill

jschuman said:


> (which probably wouldn't matter, they'd just give her a wild card anyway)


I hope not.


----------



## jschuman

DouglasPHill said:


> I hope not.


I remember a few years ago they hyped up Brent Steffensen all season long. He was mentioned on almost every broadcast, regardless of the city they were in. He didn't complete the course in the city finals (and was 'knocked out'). Then, lo and behold he was back in the competition in the next round. At the time, we hadn't heard or read about the existence of 'wild cards' so it was really weird for him to be back in it. I don't think they even really explained it, he was just....there.


----------



## SnakeEyes

There is no way #MightyKacey doesn't get a wild card, if needed


----------



## brettatk

Last nights course looked extremely difficult. When they were discussing the new obstacles I told my girls I'd be very surprised if a woman made it through because of how tough it looked. Not saying that the women weren't great athletes, but some obstacles put them at a severe disadvantage. It seems like this season the courses look like they are either easy (Kansas City) or very hard (Venice & Houston). I wasn't aware of the 6 Wildcard spots they are offering. I'm sure that had to do with what some of you have already said. Always good ratings to be able to bring back some of the bigger names that didn't qualify.


----------



## NatasNJ

I like that they only are giving up 6 wildcards. In the past they offered up dozens to people who were just "psuedo popular".


----------



## vertigo235

yeah, I think Kacey is a shoe in for a wild card, although I would have thought that her BF Brent would have got one last year, but he didn't.


----------



## justen_m

I'd like to see the amputee, pro football player (semi-pro? minor league?) who lost his left leg mid-calf from a motorcycle accident, from the Monday, 6/8 airdate, Houston qualifier back. He was dominating the course until falling on what, for most competitors, is a fairly easy obstacle. The problem is the log roll requires foot and ankle flexibility. Something he obviously can't really do anything about. The wall might have posed an insurmountable challenge too, as he couldn't flex his ankle to get a solid plant on the incline going up like that, versus being able to slant his whole body for the first obstacle. I wonder if he could do better with a more side step type technique? Although I remember one competitor who did try that fell off the log anyway.

Kacy will be back for sure. How could the producers resist the opportunity to give her and her BF more camera time.


----------



## astrohip

That cargo net obstacle was tough. Not only was it harder than the original cargo net, then you had to make a six foot swing to another trapeze. When I was watching it live, a huge number of competitors failed at that one obstacle. Far more than they show on TV.


----------



## MikeMar

Yeah that net seemed like 10x harder than any other cargo net one in the past

almost impossible for really short people


----------



## pmyers

MikeMar said:


> Yeah that net seemed like 10x harder than any other cargo net one in the past
> 
> almost impossible for really short people


What made that net hard was that it was rocking back right as you'd want to jump off of it. It was strange to watch.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> That cargo net obstacle was tough. Not only was it harder than the original cargo net, then you had to make a six foot swing to another trapeze. When I was watching it live, a huge number of competitors failed at that one obstacle. Far more than they show on TV.


you were there!? did you have any camera time on tv after the edits? that would have been great to see live.


----------



## MikeMar

pmyers said:


> What made that net hard was that it was rocking back right as you'd want to jump off of it. It was strange to watch.


That and even the upside down net too, as the others are slanted more and just jump to it and grab it, and go down, not across.


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> That cargo net obstacle was tough. Not only was it harder than the original cargo net, then you had to make a six foot swing to another trapeze. When I was watching it live, a huge number of competitors failed at that one obstacle. Far more than they show on TV.


On the Monday broadcast, IIRC, they showed a graphic that 61 people failed at that obstacle, which is a new record for eliminations at one obstacle. Or was it another obstacle? It was the one with the last part of the obstacle a long vertical swinging pole they had to grab onto before the dismount. Was that the end of the tilting overhead hand sled obstacle? Total test of grip strength.I know it was on Monday's broadcast.


----------



## jschuman

yeah Kacey will get a wildcard spot. Without her, where would they point the camera for literally _every_ reaction shot ever on this show?! 

What's annoying is that she seems like a really nice young woman, but they are so overexposing her in every way possible.

Also: I really wish this show would stop making me care so darn much for doomed competitors. Last night, the piece on the woman who was beating cancer had me rooting hard for her - then she fell on the second step. 

I DID end up rooting hard for the male gymnast. He seems pretty down to earth, and I was glad when he completed the course.


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> you were there!? did you have any camera time on tv after the edits? that would have been great to see live.


It was fun. I was behind the cameras, not in the stands. Lined up with the second obstacle. Check out one of the first posts in this thread, I posted a pic.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> It was fun. I was behind the cameras, not in the stands. Lined up with the second obstacle. Check out one of the first posts in this thread, I posted a pic.


 my worst smeek yet  completely missed or forgot the pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## pmyers

jschuman said:


> ...Also: I really wish this show would stop making me care so darn much for doomed competitors. Last night, the piece on the woman who was beating cancer had me rooting hard for her - then she fell on the second step. ...


Seriously! That montage was like 4 minutes long then she falls on the 2nd step after 8 seconds!


----------



## jschuman

pmyers said:


> Seriously! That montage was like 4 minutes long then she falls on the 2nd step after 8 seconds!


At least we got to see Kacey move up front in the viewing area to watch the attempt.


----------



## LooseWiring

Honestly, I'm hoping they DON'T give her a wild card.

I'm hoping they fire Blondie and give her job to Casey.


----------



## Philosofy

Is it just me, or does Kacey look different this season. Like her jaw has gotten bigger from doing steroids.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Kacy (yes, that's the correct spelling) looks the same to me. She has her hair shorter this year but's that's the only change I noticed. Could be that the chin length 'do makes her jaw look different?


----------



## vertigo235

She doesn't look like she is on steroids at all.


----------



## tivoboyjr

LooseWiring said:


> Honestly, I'm hoping they DON'T give her a wild card. I'm hoping they fire Blondie and give her job to Casey.


Kasey, IMO, isn't as good as some of the other women. She just happened to be first up the wall and got all of the hype - and no doubt being tiny helped feed the hype machine. So nothing against her but I kinda hope she doesn't get a wild card, either. Megan, the pole vaulter/rock climber, is my favorite. Kasey is so small that some of these things are impossible for her.

I preferred the old "Blondie" to the new one. Putting looks aside, Jenn was an athlete and could do at least some of the things on the courses and also seemed to connect better with the athletes on the show in her interviews. This chick may be an athlete, too, I haven't bothered checking - but she seems a little mismatched on the show. Like she just came over from the local news or something. I'm not sure why they made the switch from Jenn. Maybe she asked for a raise.


----------



## astrohip

tivoboyjr said:


> Kasey, IMO, isn't as good as some of the other women. She just happened to be first up the wall and got all of the hype - and no doubt being tiny helped feed the hype machine. So nothing against her but I kinda hope she doesn't get a wild card, either. Megan, the pole vaulter/rock climber, is my favorite. Kasey is so small that some of these things are impossible for her.


Agree. There were a couple females who I thought would be better candidates for WC entries.



tivoboyjr said:


> I preferred the old "Blondie" to the new one. Putting looks aside, Jenn was an athlete and could do at least some of the things on the courses and also seemed to connect better with the athletes on the show in her interviews. This chick may be an athlete, too, I haven't bothered checking - but she seems a little mismatched on the show. Like she just came over from the local news or something. I'm not sure why they made the switch from Jenn. Maybe she asked for a raise.


This new one is terrible. Half the time she doesn't even seem to be "there". With her studio good looks she would look more at home on the news (+1 tbjr) than on the course. No real connection to the competitors. I always get the impression she's worried about her manicure as she's jostled on the sidelines.

With the ratings this show is getting (6 million plus), they can afford to get a standout sideline interviewer.


----------



## tivoboyjr

I actually thought Jenn was great. Maybe not as hot as the new chick but she was a perfect fit for the show.


----------



## verdugan

tivoboyjr said:


> I actually thought Jenn was great.* Maybe not as hot as the new chick* but she was a perfect fit for the show.


And that's probably the reason why they got the new person.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I wonder if Kacy would even accept a wildcard. Last season she did it all on her own, she could rightly claim that she worked for and earned it all. If given a wildcard, there will always be an asterisk next to her name (figure of speech) that she had failed and was given a pass.


New content: I just read where she is quoted as saying she is looking forward to a wildcard. My respect for her just dropped a notch.


----------



## BrettStah

Eh, it's not her fault that the show has wildcard spots. It's part of the game so someone will get them if she doesn't.


----------



## brettatk

Agreed, many guys in past years have taken a wildcard so if she's offered one she'd be a fool to not accept.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I don't blame the show for giving Kacy a wildcard, and I think she'd be crazy to not take one. She and most of the other people are on this show for the money. All of the publicity she is getting means money for her. I'm sure it's brought lots of people to the gym where she works. They even mentioned on the show that she and Brent got promotions in the gym after last year's show. Girl's gotta make a living!


----------



## vertigo235

notice when she failed she said she looked forward to her "next chance"

She didn't say "next year"


----------



## tivoboyjr

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't blame the show for giving Kacy a wildcard, and I think she'd be crazy to not take one. She and most of the other people are on this show for the money. All of the publicity she is getting means money for her. I'm sure it's brought lots of people to the gym where she works. They even mentioned on the show that she and Brent got promotions in the gym after last year's show. Girl's gotta make a living!


It seems clear that for her and Brent/Brett, this is their livelihood. No way she turns down a wildcard.


----------



## hummingbird_206

tivoboyjr said:


> It seems clear that for her and Brent/Brett, this is their livelihood. No way she turns down a wildcard.


Why the /Brett? His name is Brent.


----------



## tivoboyjr

hummingbird_206 said:


> Why the /Brett? His name is Brent.


I thought his name was either Brent or Brett. Got it right!! Yes!


----------



## hummingbird_206

tivoboyjr said:


> i thought his name was either brent or brett. Got it right!! Yes!


 (edit, do I have to add text to preserve the smilie? yeah, I guess so.)


----------



## Kardinal

astrohip said:


> I went to the Houston trials. The logistics were a total clusterpuck, but it was fun to watch. I had a guaranteed admission ticket (registered far in advance), and it turned out so did several hundred (thousand?) others who never made it in. It was held at 1AM, in the parking lot of a very large event center, and there were mobs trying to get in. I was able to watch from the backside of the course, but never made it in to the bleachers. Still fun though.
> 
> Kacy Catanzaro competed at this one. She lives in San Antonio, so this was the closest qualifier. She may have competed at others too. Many of the top athletes compete at several of these qualifiers.


Thanks for sharing your experiences! I always wondered what steps they take to prevent people from leaking the results. I don't really want the episodes spoiled for me, but I am skeptical that they can keep these kinds of things secret with so many people there with smartphones, and I've never seen spoilers anywhere.

.


----------



## Joules1111

I was happy to see J.J. Woods make it through the Orlando tryouts. 

He works (and works out) at the gym where my 5 year old takes freerunning classes and he's just a really nice guy. 

His run was just summerized but I think he came in 8th, which is great! (He was also shown as a talking head as "Flip's Friend".)


----------



## verdugan

Joules1111 said:


> I was happy to see J.J. Woods make it through the Orlando tryouts.
> 
> He works (and works out) at the gym where my 5 year old takes freerunning classes and he's just a really nice guy.
> 
> His run was just summerized but I think he came in 8th, which is great! (He was also shown as a talking head as "Flip's Friend".)


See if you can talk to him to give us some behind the scene info. It's always interesting.

That spinning log obstacle looked tough!


----------



## DancnDude

I'm glad that a lot of the "famous" ones made it through the qualifying so far, so we have a better chance of someone making it to stage 4 this year.


----------



## astrohip

verdugan said:


> That spinning log obstacle looked tough!


I got dizzy just watching them spin on it.


----------



## verdugan

Joules1111 said:


> I asked him if he made it to finals and he said he couldn't say. But I'm pretty sure he did, based on the huge smile on his face.
> 
> Maybe if it is information on things other than the outcome he can say more?..I will try.


Thanks Joules!


----------



## pmyers

I loved the guy who just jumped right over the log. I thought for a minute that he might get DQ'd for not using the obstacle (I've seen that happen on other obstacles) but they let him through.


----------



## Joules1111

Orlando obstacles seemed harder than some of the other locations. The start and finish are always the same but other than the double ladder everything was new this time.


----------



## astrohip

pmyers said:


> I loved the guy who just jumped right over the log. I thought for a minute that he might get DQ'd for not using the obstacle (I've seen that happen on other obstacles) but they let him through.


I thought that was great, also the one who balanced on it as it rolled down.

I know they have certain rules, we just don't seem to know what they are until something happens. I know one person, think it was the dad of someone who just made it, was DQ'd for stepping on the middle section of the floppy steps.


----------



## verdugan

pmyers said:


> I loved the guy who just jumped right over the log. I thought for a minute that he might get DQ'd for not using the obstacle (I've seen that happen on other obstacles) but they let him through.


That was impressive! Too bad he didn't finish.


----------



## pmyers

astrohip said:


> I thought that was great, also the one who balanced on it as it rolled down.
> 
> I know they have certain rules, we just don't seem to know what they are until something happens. I know one person, think it was the dad of someone who just made it, was DQ'd for stepping on the middle section of the floppy steps.


Yeah...I remember that one obstacle where you had 2 hourglass shaped boards and between them you had a trampoline....a bunch of people got DQ'd because they skipped the 2nd board and just jumped across using the trampoline.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, I'm guessing they are told exactly which obstacles they have to do "the right way".. or some minimal # of parts (e.g. the people who go down only one side of the 'steps' obstacle).

Kind of like how on Amazing Race & Survivor they apparently get WAY WAY more specific details than we are shown.


----------



## hummingbird_206

mattack said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing they are told exactly which obstacles they have to do "the right way".. or some minimal # of parts (e.g. the people who go down only one side of the 'steps' obstacle).
> 
> Kind of like how on Amazing Race & Survivor they apparently get WAY WAY more specific details than we are shown.


Joules, would you please ask J.J. if they tell the contestants what they can/can't do on each obstacle?


----------



## BrettStah

I would be very shocked if they did not tell them the rules.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm sure they give them rules, too. But are they as specific as "you can/can't hurdle the rolling log"?


----------



## cheesesteak

I'm just "meh" when the guys do the course. I pay attention for the ladies because it seems like much more of an achievement for them to do the obstacles.

I still wish they'd drop the "up close and personals". I don't really care about these people any more than I care about contestants on Wipeout. Just line 'em up and send them at the course.


----------



## BrettStah

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm sure they give them rules, too. But are they as specific as "you can/can't hurdle the rolling log"?


I'd be surprised if they didn't tell them about any restrictions for each obstacle. So if they don't care if you scamper across the first obstacle using just the three boards on the left, they probably just tell you if you touch the water you're out. If they wanted you to use all 5 steps, they'd tell you that.

I would also be curious to hear from someone who was a competitor to confirm that though, but to me the most logical thing is to just give the contestants the things they can't do, rather than coming up with a list of things that they can do.


----------



## pmyers

BrettStah said:


> ...I would also be curious to hear from someone who was a competitor to confirm that though, but to me the most logical thing is to just give the contestants the things they can't do, rather than coming up with a list of things that they can do.


That would be my assumption as well...just tell them what they can't do: "You can't just use the trampoline to jump accross".

That being said, I'm surprised they wouldn't have given that same instruction for the log.

It might have just been a case of nobody thinking that a contestant would do anything other than use the log.


----------



## BrettStah

pmyers said:


> That would be my assumption as well...just tell them what they can't do: "You can't just use the trampoline to jump accross".
> 
> That being said, I'm surprised they wouldn't have given that same instruction for the log.
> 
> It might have just been a case of nobody thinking that a contestant would do anything other than use the log.


Yep, or they also may have concluded that it is easier to complete that obstacle if you wrap yourself around it, so they didn't care if people wanted to do it by standing.


----------



## MikeMar

I wonder for that 2 hour glass w/ tramp in the middle if you had to GRAB the 2nd one? What if you jump by and smacked it?  You touched it


----------



## mattack

So one of the things that I've been wondering is about the 3 tire thing. They always grab onto the near side of the 3rd tire, and I think always the inside of the tire (i.e. not holding onto the top through the inside).

It would be much easier to move over to the far edge of the tire (nearer the landing spot).. but since nobody does that, I think they're not allowed to do that.. (and/or the "tire" seems to have a handhold ledge only on the 'near' side and not the far side).


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> So one of the things that I've been wondering is about the 3 tire thing. They always grab onto the near side of the 3rd tire, and I think always the inside of the tire (i.e. not holding onto the top through the inside).
> 
> It would be much easier to move over to the far edge of the tire (nearer the landing spot).. but since nobody does that, I think they're not allowed to do that.. (and/or the "tire" seems to have a handhold ledge only on the 'near' side and not the far side).


The last tire is sealed over at the top, so they are forced to grab underneath.


----------



## astrohip

Good show tonight. Some great contestants. That MMA female was a quick dud. She didn't focus or take it seriously enough. Loved the old dude that almost made it, just couldn't beat the Warped Wall. Also the female at the end, who slipped at the end of the Devil's Stairs.

Captain NBC for the win!


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Good show tonight. Some great contestants. That MMA female was a quick dud. She didn't focus or take it seriously enough. Loved the old dude that almost made it, just couldn't beat the Warped Wall. *Also the female at the end, who slipped at the end of the Devil's Stairs.*
> 
> Captain NBC for the win!


Seems she lost focus for a split second. Got the "I did it" in her mind before she was actually done with it. Bummer too. I hope she gets a wild card spot before Kacy does.


----------



## vertigo235

bryhamm said:


> Seems she lost focus for a split second. Got the "I did it" in her mind before she was actually done with it. Bummer too. I hope she gets a wild card spot before Kacy does.


She doesn't need a wildcard spot, she advanced to the city finals because she was 29th based on how far she made it.


----------



## Joules1111

Joules111 said:


> I asked him if he made it to finals and he said he couldn't say. But I'm pretty sure he did, based on the huge smile on his face.


We took our kid to a class last Wednesday and a lot the employees were not there. We heard that some of the staff were in Vegas for the finals, so it does appear that J.J. made it to Vegas. (So, I didn't get a chance to pick his brain about the competition, but that was a good thing!)


----------



## astrohip

vertigo235 said:


> She doesn't need a wildcard spot, she advanced to the city finals because she was 29th based on how far she made it.


:up::up:


----------



## bryhamm

vertigo235 said:


> She doesn't need a wildcard spot, she advanced to the city finals because she was 29th based on how far she made it.


Ah, didn't realize that. Once Joe did his run, I deleted my recording. Thanks.


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> The last tire is sealed over at the top, so they are forced to grab underneath.


But why can't they grab the _other_ side, nearer the landing spot? That gets them ~2 feet closer.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Kristine to Boy Scout ninja (after he had fallen into the water and had put his hand on her back during the interview): you're wet. 

Boy Scout ninja: I don't mind. 

Kristine (completely serious): I do. 

Bee-otch.


----------



## astrohip

I timed myself Monday night. By only watching the actual competition, and skipping most of the background, interviews and BS, I watched the entire show in under an hour. And I did watch the interviews and buildup for some of the more exciting Ninjas.

One. Hour.

That's a LOT of filler.



tivoboyjr said:


> Kristine to Boy Scout ninja (after he had fallen into the water and had put his hand on her back during the interview): you're wet.
> 
> Boy Scout ninja: I don't mind.
> 
> Kristine (completely serious): I do.
> 
> Bee-otch.


Had to go back and watch this, his interview was one of the ones I skipped. Beeyotch is putting it kindly.

I watched the America vs The World repeat last week, and it made me realize Jen Brown was good at what she did. Still don't know why she left.


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> I timed myself Monday night. By only watching the actual competition, and skipping most of the background, interviews and BS, I watched the entire show in under an hour. And I did watch the interviews and buildup for some of the more exciting Ninjas.
> 
> One. Hour.
> 
> That's a LOT of filler.


I wish they had less filler and shows the full runs of the ones they abbreviate

But man that mini-tramp in the hourglass is just horrible, STUPID design as a guy like The Beast should have easily moved on


----------



## astrohip

MikeMar said:


> I wish they had less filler and shows the full runs of the ones they abbreviate
> 
> But man that mini-tramp in the hourglass is just horrible, STUPID design as a guy like The Beast should have easily moved on


I thought he made it as one of the top 15, even though he didn't complete the course?


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> I thought he made it as one of the top 15, even though he didn't complete the course?


Nope, he was #15 when The Bull started, so that knocked him down to #16


----------



## astrohip

MikeMar said:


> Nope, he was #15 when The Bull started, so that knocked him down to #16


:down:


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> :down:


Yeah it sucked, when I noticed that it was either The Bull OR The Beast moving on 

Wish The Beast didn't get hung up a bit on the 3 swinging things and got to the Hourglass early


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> Had to go back and watch this, his interview was one of the ones I skipped. Beeyotch is putting it kindly.


Jen Brown also wasn't afraid to show some cleavage.


----------



## tivoboyjr

DouglasPHill said:


> Jen Brown also wasn't afraid to show some cleavage.


 Jenn could fit in with the competitors while also being nice to look at. I usually just ignore any sort of sideline reporter but I'm not a fan of Kristine.

And it's not like Boy Scout was manhandling her. I wouldn't even say he put his arm around her. Her touched her back with his hand.


----------



## mattack

I haven't watched this week's, but I think the 'snake' is one of the most "unfair" things they've had, and just shows that the various different weeks aren't really comparable in terms of difficulty.


----------



## Joules1111

I wasn't able to ask any questions today (the gym was very busy) but I did get a picture.  My kid was so excited to be with not one, but two Ninja Warriors. And they were both incredibly nice to him.


----------



## DancnDude

Very cool joules!


----------



## JFriday

tivoboyjr said:


> Kristine to Boy Scout ninja (after he had fallen into the water and had put his hand on her back during the interview): you're wet.
> 
> Boy Scout ninja: I don't mind.
> 
> Kristine (completely serious): I do.
> 
> Bee-otch.


She said you're wet

He said I don't know why

She said I do

Didn't seem *****y to me.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JFriday said:


> She said you're wet He said I don't know why She said I do Didn't seem *****y to me.


I didn't hear it that way.


----------



## JFriday

tivoboyjr said:


> I didn't hear it that way.


If you watch it with closed captioning on, that's what he says.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JFriday said:


> If you watch it with closed captioning on, that's what he says.


That doesn't mean it's what he says.


----------



## JFriday

tivoboyjr said:


> That doesn't mean it's what he says.


Did you go back and watch it or just going from memory? It's pretty clear that's what he said.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JFriday said:


> Did you go back and watch it or just going from memory? It's pretty clear that's what he said.


It's possible I'm wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## vertigo235

Regardless I don't think she was being *****y she was just saying that she was disappointed that he failed the course.


----------



## tivoboyjr

vertigo235 said:


> Regardless I don't think she was being *****y she was just saying that she was disappointed that he failed the course.


I retract most of the sentiment I expressed earlier.


----------



## astrohip

Wow, that Body Prop was crazy. When only three people can complete it, maybe it was a little too hard.

I think I caught an anomaly from Matt & Akbar. When the guy whose wife is in the wheelchair failed on the Body Prop, they said his time wasn't fast enough for Vegas. Yet a few minutes later, they were talking about how 13 contestants had failed on the BP so far. At that time, only one person had made it past. 

So... if one was complete, and 13 had failed, that's 14 contestants up to the BP. How was he not in the top 15, at that time?

He would have been pushed out by later contestants, but not at that point in the broadcast. So are some of the comments made later (dubbed in?), or do they air some contestants out of order? Or did I miss something?


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm leaning towards a script inconsistency in overdubbing, there is heavy editing with this show, they may have even changed the order of contestants for the broadcast and not caught the error.


----------



## JFriday

It don't like the body prop type of obstacles. There is no way someone as small as Kacey Cantazaro could complete that just because they're too short.


----------



## NatasNJ

JFriday said:


> It don't like the body prop type of obstacles. There is no way someone as small as Kacey Cantazaro could complete that just because they're too short.


There are several obstacles that they adjust for each person based on their height. I am pretty sure the body Prop would be one of those.


----------



## astrohip

I remember hearing last season that an obstacle that was very similar to this year's Body Prop was adjusted for height. I also remember them saying that the Spider Jump was not adjusted, which definitely puts shorter contestants at a disadvantage.

Close: Kacy Catanzaro


----------



## tivoboyjr

NatasNJ said:


> There are several obstacles that they adjust for each person based on their height. I am pretty sure the body Prop would be one of those.


They didn't adjust it for the 6'5" dude.


----------



## MikeMar

tivoboyjr said:


> They didn't adjust it for the 6'5" dude.


I wonder for an obstacle like that they adjust it only if you are too short

I mean if you are 5 ft and can make it that far, but LITERALLY cannot touch both sides, you would have 0 chance and would be just mean


----------



## vertigo235

yeah and expanding it for the tall guy might actually make it harder for him.


----------



## LooseWiring

They have definitely stepped up the finals this year. Only four finishers in 2 finals? Damn.


----------



## DouglasPHill

If they make the courses too hard to finish I guess they never have to award the prize money. They could up the amount to $10 million.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> If they make the courses too hard to finish I guess they never have to award the prize money. They could up the amount to $10 million.


I *think* the only prize money is finishing Mt. Midoriyama (now $1M, prior was $500K). Unless someone knows different, there is only glory, and a shot at Vegas/Mt. M, if you complete the city finals.


----------



## tatergator1

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm leaning towards a script inconsistency in overdubbing, there is heavy editing with this show, they may have even changed the order of contestants for the broadcast and not caught the error.


This. With this weeks episode, they were running endless teasers for the "cowboy" all through the episode. It's possible he was the last contestant to run the course, but, had he not finished the course, you can bet he would have not been the last run shown in the edited show.


----------



## vertigo235

It was obvious they changed the order this week because of the rain. One person would go and the course was wet then it was dry then it was wet again


----------



## vertigo235

It was obvious they changed the order this week because of the rain. One person would go and the course was wet then it was dry then it was wet again.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I always wondered if they filmed everything in one night.(at a given city) The prelims, the finals, and then show the finals a few weeks later. Or, do the contestants actually get to leave and comeback later for the city finals?


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> I always wondered if they filmed everything in one night.(at a given city) The prelims, the finals, and then show the finals a few weeks later. Or, do the contestants actually get to leave and comeback later for the city finals?


I *think* it's one weekend.

When I was at the Houston ANW this past spring, they had a Saturday night event, and a Sunday night event. I had tickets to both, but only went Sat night. It was definitely a city qualifier, as the course ended at the Warped Wall.

If I had to guess, the next night, which I didn't attend, was probably the city finals. Next time I'll go to both. But next time it won't be in Houston.


----------



## LooseWiring

astrohip said:


> I *think* the only prize money is finishing Mt. Midoriyama (now $1M, prior was $500K). Unless someone knows different, there is only glory, and a shot at Vegas/Mt. M, if you complete the city finals.


There is only one cash prize and they have yet to award it. They may pay the ones who did USA vs The World/Japan.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Just watched one of the most hyped women fail on the second obstacle (I think.)
ANW is never forgiving. You have to focus on each obstacle or you're out. I hope they do NOT give her a wildcard just because they hyped her so much. She can come back next year and try again. Save the wildcards for those that get much further in the course.


----------



## Philosofy

MikeMar said:


> I wonder for an obstacle like that they adjust it only if you are too short
> 
> I mean if you are 5 ft and can make it that far, but LITERALLY cannot touch both sides, you would have 0 chance and would be just mean


There was an episode of the Japanese version where some Bulgarian gymnast would have made it all the way up the chimney type obstacle, but the obstacle wasn't made very secure, and as he made his way up the obstacle moved and pushed out. He was trying to prop his body on walls the moved away when he pushed.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> I *think* it's one weekend.
> 
> When I was at the Houston ANW this past spring, they had a Saturday night event, and a Sunday night event. I had tickets to both, but only went Sat night. It was definitely a city qualifier, as the course ended at the Warped Wall.
> 
> If I had to guess, the next night, which I didn't attend, was probably the city finals. Next time I'll go to both. But next time it won't be in Houston.


And yet this past week, during the Houston finals, Matt made a comment about "when these competitors ran this course a few weeks ago". So are they really held weeks apart, or is this another staged comment?

Katy C didn't run as she wasn't one of the top 30 in the first round. But will she be given a Wild Card to Vegas?


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> And yet this past week, during the Houston finals, Matt made a comment about "when these competitors ran this course a few weeks ago". So are they really held weeks apart, or is this another staged comment?


Staged comment. They know going into filming that they're going to film in each city once, then move onto the next city, but will broadcast the episodes to make it seem like the visited each city twice.


----------



## mattack

You know, they didn't tape yesterday's episode of Jeopardy! yesterday, either, despite what Alex says!


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> You know, they didn't tape yesterday's episode of Jeopardy! yesterday, either, despite what Alex says!


Wait... what!?!


----------



## TriBruin

Does anyone feel they have made the obstacles too hard this year. Last night, in Orlando, only 5 people made it to the final obstacle (Invisible Ladder) and only 2 made it. For the most part, the back half of the course is pure upper body and arm strength. Personally, I don't want to see only 1 or 2 finishers in a final. I want people to succeed. I would rather have 10 or so finishers and 5 very close instead of 10 people who barely made it past the warped wall.


----------



## NorthAlabama

they've increased the level of difficulty, but i don't think the obstacles are necessarily too challenging, it involves a learning curve to develop a strategy, usually based on others' failures. i wouldn't want to be in the first group to attempt the course.


----------



## astrohip

I agree with both (too hard, takes experience to complete). I hope the finals in Vegas ("Mt. Midoriyama", said with over-exuberance in Matt's voice) aren't this difficult. At least not too early on. Because it's no fun when there are only 2-3 competitors at the later stages.


----------



## mattack

I agree too hard, but it seems like the competitors have been getting better over the years, so they HAVE to make them harder.


----------



## vertigo235

I like that it is hard and only some complete it. It makes it that much more impressive when they do. 

If everyone could do it, it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## MikeMar

mattack said:


> I agree too hard, but it seems like the competitors have been getting better over the years, so they HAVE to make them harder.


yeah, but no american has ever finished! haha

But the first 2 stages since a set # move on regardless, I don't mind them being hard


----------



## DouglasPHill

Didn't Japan have like 3 winners over about 15 years?


----------



## bryhamm

Wow, the guy who finished 1st last night looked awesome. If he can make it to stage 3 in vegas, he might have a shot at finishing it.


----------



## DancnDude

bryhamm said:


> Wow, the guy who finished 1st last night looked awesome. If he can make it to stage 3 in vegas, he might have a shot at finishing it.


Yeah that guy was amazing, and seemed like he could have done another obstacle or two.


----------



## JFriday

He needs to be tested for spinach!! His forearms reminded me of Popeye.


----------



## tatergator1

bryhamm said:


> Wow, the guy who finished 1st last night looked awesome. If he can make it to stage 3 in vegas, he might have a shot at finishing it.


Agreed. While watching with my wife, I commented that he'll be to the top of the invisible ladder in 20 seconds. It actually took him 15.


----------



## astrohip

JFriday said:


> He needs to be tested for spinach!! His forearms reminded me of Popeye.


+1. While his body is certainly ripped, he's no bodybuilder. But those forearms! Holy. Moley! Certainly one of the keys to success in ANW is upper-body strength, with a major in forearms.

He never even slowed down. He took the doorknob arch like he was standing on the ground. Even the others had to tackle it, as versus his demolishing it.

I keep thinking now it's Vegas Time, and every week there's another city final I had forgotten about. I was ready for Mt. M, but no, it's back to Pittsburgh. And I was ready for the announcement last night of the Vegas group, but no... now it's the military finals.

Maybe Vegas in two weeks?


----------



## BrettStah

So I'm confused about when the city qualifying contest happens in relation to that city's finals. I thought it was pretty clear based on reading posts here that they happened on consecutive nights, but the commentary makes it seem like there is a big time gap in between the two. 

But last night mentioned a contestant from a small town who, after doing well in the qualifying round, was now a local celebrity. They showed him in some sort of parade, and his wife mentioned how he is recognized all over town now.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah, the whole thing is odd. And the fact that sometimes they announcers say something like "he had the fastest time in the qualifying round" but then he's running in the middle of the episode. He should be running last because it's a better spot so they can see all the others run the new obstacles to see if there are any tricks. 

I think they just run stuff way out of order.


----------



## vertigo235

They certainly play it out of order, I guess it's also possible that they let them choose when they get to run based on their qualifying time.


----------



## vertigo235

BrettStah said:


> But last night mentioned a contestant from a small town who, after doing well in the qualifying round, was now a local celebrity. They showed him in some sort of parade, and his wife mentioned how he is recognized all over town now.


It's possible that they film those pieces between episodes. So they could have seen him on TV when he did the qualifier, and they filmed the piece after that aired but before the finals aired.


----------



## BrettStah

vertigo235 said:


> It's possible that they film those pieces between episodes. So they could have seen him on TV when he did the qualifier, and they filmed the piece after that aired but before the finals aired.


Duh! I feel dumb.


----------



## DouglasPHill

My guess is "its all in the editing." The finals were filmed the following day from the qualifying. The local celebrity stuff was filmed later and the magic of editing gives the appearance of the fictitious chronology.


----------



## justen_m

Just watching/watched Pittsburgh finals. NBC Warrior on the ladder? WOW!!! That was a great display of endurance and determination. And then Geoff Britten charges up it! WOW again. He was freakin amazing on all the final set of obstacles that were all upper body/forearm.

And then there is Elet Hall. Holy crap, can't believe what happened to him. Unexpected after the awesome monkey bar dismount. I assume he'll still be in the finals.

I can't wait for the finals... but looks like the military is next. Cool. 20 years ago, I might have been one of the competitors.  I'd like to think so, anyway.


----------



## astrohip

justen_m said:


> And then there is Elet Hall. Holy crap, can't believe what happened to him. Unexpected after the awesome monkey bar dismount. I assume he'll still be in the finals.


Everyone that made it thru the Floating Monkey Bars (eg, Elet Hall) is on to Vegas. And most who made it to them, but not thru them, still made it to Vegas. Depends on how quickly you finished the Salmon Ladder.



Code:


American Ninja Warrior: Pittsburgh Finals
Top 15 Top Ninja Finishers   Time     Obstacle Failed
Geoff Britten             6:44.81     
Joe Moravsky              7:28.92     
Jamie Rahn (Captain NBC)  6:47.46     Invisible Ladder
Elet Hall                 2:59.18     Doorknob Arch
Mike Meyers               3:53.84     Doorknob Arch
Sean Darling-Hammond      5:05.44     Doorknob Arch
Mike Bernardo             5:08.59     Doorknob Arch
Adam Mihm                 4:17.45     Floating Monkey Bars
Brian Wilczewski          4:20.25     Floating Monkey Bars
Pavel Fesyuk              4:24.06     Floating Monkey Bars
Adam Grossman             4:29.42     Floating Monkey Bars
P.J. Granger              4:37.30     Floating Monkey Bars
Aaron Himelright          4:44.74     Floating Monkey Bars
Todd Mitchell             4:47.34     Floating Monkey Bars
Ron Schmidt               4:55.89     Floating Monkey Bars


----------



## astrohip

Renewed for another season!

http://tvline.com/2015/08/13/american-ninja-warrior-renewed-season-5/



> That whooshing sound you just heard was American Ninja Warrior effortlessly clearing another obstacle.
> 
> On the heels of delivering its largest audience ever, the competition series has been renewed for a fifth season on NBC, the network announced today.
> 
> American Ninja Warrior opened this season with 5.9 million total viewers and a 1.8 demo rating, and went on to best ABCs Bachelorette in head-to-head competition on multiple occasions. Most recently, the show drew 7.2 million viewers (an all-time high) and a 2.1 rating (its best demo number in three years).
> 
> Hosted by Matt Iseman and former NFL player Akbar Gbajabiamila, and co-hosted by Kristine Leahy, American Ninja Warrior tests competitors endurance, balance, upper body and grip strength through grueling tests including the Warped Wall and the Salmon Ladder. Three previous seasons aired on G4.
> 
> The current season finale will air Monday, Sept. 14 in a special three-hour telecast (8/7 c on NBC), while new episodes will begin filming in spring 2016.


----------



## astrohip

Some exec somewhere is thinking "Hmm, ANW had its best season ever, and there is only one change from last season". 

So Kristine Leahy will be signed to a multi-year contract.


----------



## NatasNJ

This show is painful to watch though. They could EASILY tighten up each episode and cut half in most cases out. I watch a 2hr episode in at MOST 20 minutes.

I love it but I don't need the extended backstories, watching people run the same early sections over and over again, City Qualifiers, then City Finals. Jesus.

Then factor in Vegas 1st round. Vegas 2nd+ rounds. If they have enough they will add another episode in there. Then US vs Japan. Surprised there is no OUTTAKE episode or WHAT THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOWN!


----------



## vertigo235

NatasNJ said:


> This show is painful to watch though. They could EASILY tighten up each episode and cut half in most cases out. I watch a 2hr episode in at MOST 20 minutes.
> 
> I love it but I don't need the extended backstories, watching people run the same early sections over and over again, City Qualifiers, then City Finals. Jesus.
> 
> Then factor in Vegas 1st round. Vegas 2nd+ rounds. If they have enough they will add another episode in there. Then US vs Japan. Surprised there is no OUTTAKE episode or WHAT THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOWN!


But then where would they put in all the commercials and make money?


----------



## justen_m

> The current season finale will air Monday, Sept. 14 in a special three-hour telecast (8/7 c on NBC), while new episodes will begin filming in spring 2016.


A month until the finale??? Ugh. Looks like 8/17 is Military Finals (yeah!), 8/24 is Best Runs of 2015 (snooze!). Wonder what'll be on the next two Mondays before the finale?

Great runs from past seasons? Foreign editions? Kacy Catanzaro two-hour spectacular?


----------



## DouglasPHill

I agree, a half hour out take show would be very interesting.


----------



## mattack

I've been thinking that they need to make the Warped Wall _higher_. It seemed *so* impossible before (yet now a few women, at least one ~5 foot tall, have finished it), and now most everyone finishes it.

I also didn't realize you only had to get one end of the bar to the top of the salmon ladder to have completed it, until this week.


----------



## SleepyBob

You don't even have to do that, do you? As long as you can transition from the salmon ladder to the next obstacle, it doesn't matter how high you travel.


----------



## BrettStah

SleepyBob said:


> You don't even have to do that, do you? As long as you can transition from the salmon ladder to the next obstacle, it doesn't matter how high you travel.


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they have mentioned that they have to reach a minimum height on that obstacle. It is cool that only one side needs to get there.


----------



## bryhamm

BrettStah said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they have mentioned that they have to reach a minimum height on that obstacle. It is cool that only one side needs to get there.


Pretty sure Brett is correct. I as well didn't realize that only one side had to reach the last spot though.


----------



## astrohip

SleepyBob said:


> You don't even have to do that, do you? As long as you can transition from the salmon ladder to the next obstacle, it doesn't matter how high you travel.
> 
> 
> BrettStah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they have mentioned that they have to reach a minimum height on that obstacle. It is cool that only one side needs to get there.
Click to expand...

In the past, I know I have seen contestants skip the top rungs. They even made a big deal when someone would swing all the way from a lower rung to the next obstacle. _Holy Cow Akbar Did you see that?!? He SKIPPED the top rung!!! The Beast is on the move!!_

This year they've been real clear you had to get to the top rung before you could swing over. And this week was the first time they said you only had to have one side in place. For all we know, they made that up so a fave could advance.


----------



## astrohip

Vegas time!

They said tonight that 100 will compete at Mt. Midoriyama. With the top 15 from each of six cities, that gives us 10 wildcard entries. I don't think I've heard a number implied before. {insert Kacy Catanzaro}

First we have to get thru next week's clip show... er, I mean [Matt]"The Best Runs of 2015!!!"[/Matt].

Then on to [Matt]ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!![/Matt]


----------



## astrohip

Saw a tweet from Kacy that the wild card entries will be announced today.


----------



## MikeMar

uhhhhggg clip show next week?


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Saw a tweet from Kacy that the wild card entries will be announced today.


Update: Now she says ANW just told her it will be next week during the clip show.

Arrgghh, I won't be able to sleep all week!


----------



## Philosofy

I have an idea for the invisible ladder. Why not pull yourself up so your hands are by your waist, like a gymnast on the rings going for an L-sit. Then your triceps and pecs would be lifting you, not your taxed biceps.


----------



## MikeMar

Philosofy said:


> I have an idea for the invisible ladder. Why not pull yourself up so your hands are by your waist, like a gymnast on the rings going for an L-sit. Then your triceps and pecs would be lifting you, not your taxed biceps.


Probably just as hard if not harder, have to hold yourself up, bend your arms a bit and push


----------



## bicker

MikeMar said:


> uhhhhggg clip show next week?


That's typical based on previous seasons.


----------



## astrohip

Ten wildcards added to Vegas. All female. Kacy was one, but can't find the others listed anywhere...

Ok, a little googling...

Meagan Martin, Cassie Craig, Michelle Warnky, Annie Dudek, Asya Grecha, Caitlin Shuckwit, Rose Wetzel, Mary Beth Wang, Kacy Catanzaro, and Tory Garcia.

This makes eleven women at Vegas. Jessie Graff qualified at the Venice finals.


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> Ten wildcards added to Vegas. All female. Kacy was one, but can't find the others listed anywhere...


Not saying the ladies aren't deserving but all 10? I feel bad for some REALLY deserving men that didn't get in.


----------



## BrettStah

Eh, I have no problem with the decision. It's very fun watching the women attempt the courses... Most contestants are men, so it's a nice change of pace. We are always pulling for the women to do well.


----------



## MikeMar

Yeah. Just saying that doing all 10 shows it's 100% for ratings (of course) but I want to see the best contestants. 

Maybe 5 and 5. I'm sure some of the quality guys who slipped up could do really well in Vegas.


----------



## BrettStah

MikeMar said:


> Yeah. Just saying that doing all 10 shows it's 100% for ratings (of course) but I want to see the best contestants.
> 
> Maybe 5 and 5. I'm sure some of the quality guys who slipped up could do really well in Vegas.


Yeah, every so often a top tier guy slips and falls early, when you know that 99 times out of a hundred, he'd breeze through to Vegas.


----------



## bicker

MikeMar said:


> Not saying the ladies aren't deserving but all 10? I feel bad for some REALLY deserving men that didn't get in.


I don't think the producers did any kind of normalizing of the obstacles to balance those that favor the specific advantages of male physiology (instantaneous strength, for example) with those that favor the specific advantages of female physiology (flexibility, balance and fine motor skills, for example).

The selective bias of the obstacles reflects the culturally-instilled conceit that men are "better" physically: We choose how to measure "best" based on our bias favoring those physical challenges that men satisfy best. That is like saying that butterflies are better than humans because the butterflies can win the _flying _challenges on an obstacle course, or like saying that lanternfish are better than humans because they can win _deepwater _challenges on an obstacle course.

If they're going to have men and women compete together, then there should be a very deliberately balancing of obstacles to normalize for different physiological advantages. (Not relative physiological advantages - specifically "different" physiological advantages.) Otherwise, if it must be male-biased challenges presented (because we're culturally-indoctrinated to appreciate those physical capabilities most), then they should very deliberately have two separate competitions (each identically regarded and rewarded) - one competition finding the _person _who best satisfies _male _physiology-biased challenges (the best at doing what their bodies were designed to do best), and another competition finding the _woman _who best satisfies _male_ physiology-biased challenges (the best at doing what _other _people's bodes were designed to do best - which, as such, indeed should be regarded as an identically substantial accomplishment).


----------



## DouglasPHill

They showed a clip of one woman, maybe Kacy, saying women could do anything men could do. But now that 10 women (read here) have been given free passes to the finals it certainly invalidates that claim. Also, if given a free pass to the finals, did you really earn getting to the finals? Also also, in Kacy's case there was no way she was going to be able to reach that bar when she fell into the water. I wonder if the obstacles should have adjustments for the height of the individual.


----------



## BrettStah

This isn't the first year with wildcard spots. I don't recall many complaints in the past when mostly/solely men got those spots.


----------



## vertigo235

I was surprised when they didn't give Brent Steffenson a wild card last year.


----------



## astrohip

I thought the clip show was... not so bad. For all my whining, I did watch, and mostly enjoyed it. We got some sneak peeks at the new Vegas obstacles, and a chance to see the not so successful runs that didn't get aired before. And some of those looked _really _painful. 

Kacy's comment about "women can do anything men can do" was clearly heat-of-the-moment hyperbole. As long as nature continues to make men and women as it does, most men will be far stronger than most women. Why else would the Olympics separate the sexes? This is not sexism, but reality.

One thing I have noticed is how many more people are succeeding on what used to be very difficult challenges. For example, the Warped Wall used to be Mt. Olympus. It was a treat when someone made it, and not unusual when someone didn't. Now even the wimmin-folk are doing it. I think this is the result of how much ANW has seeped into our (athletic) culture. Now you have people building their own WW at home, and joining ninja gyms, and practicing for hours on home-made courses. And far more people--of every size, gender and age--are getting farther than ever on the course.

So the producers keep coming up with harder obstacles.:up:

I'm ready for Vegas!


----------



## bryhamm

DouglasPHill said:


> They showed a clip of one woman, maybe Kacy, saying women could do anything men could do. But now that 10 women (read here) have been given free passes to the finals it certainly invalidates that claim. Also, if given a free pass to the finals, did you really earn getting to the finals? Also also, in Kacy's case there was no way she was going to be able to reach that bar when she fell into the water. * I wonder if the obstacles should have adjustments for the height of the individua*l.


You would be adjusting literally every one though. The warped wall would be scaled based on height/reach. Peg board adjusted based on reach. Etc.

I think it is fine as it is.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> As long as nature continues to make men and women as it does, most men will be far stronger than most women. Why else would the Olympics separate the sexes? This is not sexism, but reality.


But that just underscores the problem with ANW: If it was just about strength, then why have the snake crossing? That projects into the question: If it was just about strength, then why have women compete? Unlike Olympic weightlifting, ANW actually could, if it was so inclined, normalize for gender physiology. It just wouldn't make exciting television, as much as pandering to the current bias.

An example of this was seen in last summer's competition program The Quest. There was a great deal of attention to normalizing for gender physiology. That doesn't mean, though, that more people will want to watch a competition like that. (And incidentally, a woman won, though two men came very close.)


----------



## astrohip

bicker said:


> An example of this was seen in last summer's competition program The Quest. There was a great deal of attention to normalizing for gender physiology.


I'm not familiar with The Quest. What sort of obstacles and challenges did it have?
_
(asking out of curiosity, not sarcasm)
_


----------



## MikeMar

I think the courses are good/bad for all types

Tall guys seem to destroy certain obstacles but then struggle hard on others

Opposite on shorter people

I think the only thing that should be adjusted is like that sideways wall thing (which I believe they did) so if you are 5 feet without the adjustment it would be literally impossible to do.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> I'm not familiar with The Quest. What sort of obstacles and challenges did it have?
> _
> (asking out of curiosity, not sarcasm)
> _


It was a kitchy, fantasy-themed competition series. Challenges included archery, spear throwing, jousting (I'm not kidding), etc. Some of the courses involved getting through barricades, sometimes through brute force, sometimes through dexterity. I recall one balance-and-strength challenge where two competitors had to remain up on narrow bars (or posts?) while trying to knock each other off. Since the challenges relied so heavily on dexterity, flexibility and balance skills, as well as to some extent mental acuity, rather than just strength and land speed, the fantasy element helped keep the program from being rather boring to watch.


----------



## astrohip

I'll have to give it a try, will create a WishList for it. One thing that struck me right away, from your description, is it sounds like there are head-to-head challenges, something that is anathema to ANW.


----------



## tivoboyjr

MikeMar said:


> I think the courses are good/bad for all types Tall guys seem to destroy certain obstacles but then struggle hard on others Opposite on shorter people I think the only thing that should be adjusted is like that sideways wall thing (which I believe they did) so if you are 5 feet without the adjustment it would be literally impossible to do.


ANW has always been tough for really tall people and really short people. Seems like the ideal height is 5' 8" or 5' 9."


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> I'll have to give it a try, will create a WishList for it. One thing that struck me right away, from your description, is it sounds like there are head-to-head challenges, something that is anathema to ANW.


I wonder if we'll ever see it again.

Alternatively: https://www.youtube.com/channel/SWWhsydzNZPLs


----------



## NatasNJ

Well the American Ninja power couple will both be running next week. Brett & Cat. 
Who didn't see her getting a wildcard.  

I find it hard to believe that it is taking 4hrs of ANW to get through 1st round in Vegas. Just seems INSANE!


----------



## DouglasPHill

Even with all the training and even with getting thru the regionals. In Vegas, one small mental lapse and you are out. "If you ain't first, you're last"


----------



## DouglasPHill

NatasNJ said:


> Well the American Ninja power couple will both be running next week. Brett & Cat.
> Who didn't see her getting a wildcard.


Cat always dresses conservatively on ANW but if you look around on the Internet, she has got fantastic abs.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Ok, they made another hype reference to the ANW power couple. Gag me with a spoon.


----------



## astrohip

Surprised at some of the big names who didn't make it past Stage One. Paul Kasemir being the biggest. Shocked to see him miss so close to the end (as was he). And Sam Sann, failing on the second obstacle, for the third year in a row!

James "The Beast" McGrath failing on the Jumping Spider!

Jessie Graf made a great run. Shows how tough the Warped Wall can be with the short runway.

So we had 16 make it thru to Stage Two. Assuming we had the first half compete this week, that's about 1/3 success ratio. So we should have around 30-35 compete in Stage Two on Sept 14.


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> Jessie Graf made a great run. Shows how tough the Warped Wall can be with the short runway.


Something about Jessie Graf is so hot Grrrrrrr.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Something about Jessie Graf is so hot Grrrrrrr.


Perhaps you have a thing for stuntwomen! :up:


----------



## astrohip

Finally! We get the Vegas finals, and Stages 2/3/4. I'm not surprised they have more Stage 1 finishers than ever. With the popularity of Ninja Warrior type competitions, and people setting up training gyms just for ANW, it's inevitable that the skill level increases among competitors. I can remember just a couple years ago when half the people couldn't make it up the Warped Wall. Now it's almost a gimme.

Felt bad for Kacy. So much pressure on her.

Most of the big names made it thru, and several surprises. Should be a great three hour finale next Monday.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I felt so bad for Kacy. I was really hoping she would make it further. Those trampolines sure are her nemesis. Surprising given her gymnastics background. Glad to see Brent made it through though!

Side note, on vacation this week, so had to watch the show live. OMG, that was painful. I usually FF through so much of the fluff.


----------



## TriBruin

hummingbird_206 said:


> I felt so bad for Kacy. I was really hoping she would make it further. Those trampolines sure are her nemesis. Surprising given her gymnastics background. Glad to see Brent made it through though!
> 
> Side note, on vacation this week, so had to watch the show live. OMG, that was painful. I usually FF through so much of the fluff.


Since they held Megan Martin to nearly the end of the show, I was thinking she would make it all the way. One year a woman is going to finish.


----------



## MikeMar

hummingbird_206 said:


> I felt so bad for Kacy. I was really hoping she would make it further. Those trampolines sure are her nemesis. Surprising given her gymnastics background. Glad to see Brent made it through though!
> 
> Side note, on vacation this week, so had to watch the show live. OMG, that was painful. I usually FF through so much of the fluff.


The qualifier stages are painful live. Vegas is fine since they show mainly their previous run(s) and such which is cool if you don't remember them.

Thankfully very little home footage backstory (just a little)


----------



## bryhamm

hummingbird_206 said:


> I felt so bad for Kacy. I was really hoping she would make it further. Those trampolines sure are her nemesis. Surprising given her gymnastics background. Glad to see Brent made it through though!
> 
> Side note, on vacation this week, so had to watch the show live. OMG, that was painful. I usually FF through so much of the fluff.


When was this on? My dvr didn't record anything this week.


----------



## bryhamm

Just did a search and found a repeat from 9/7. Not sure why it didn't record for me. Maybe because the title was the same as the one from 8/31. Showing on Saturday, so I'll record it then.


----------



## sean67854

bicker said:


> But that just underscores the problem with ANW: If it was just about strength, then why have the snake crossing? That projects into the question: If it was just about strength, then why have women compete? Unlike Olympic weightlifting, ANW actually could, if it was so inclined, normalize for gender physiology. It just wouldn't make exciting television, as much as pandering to the current bias.
> 
> An example of this was seen in last summer's competition program The Quest. There was a great deal of attention to normalizing for gender physiology. That doesn't mean, though, that more people will want to watch a competition like that. (And incidentally, a woman won, though two men came very close.)


When you say "gender physiology" are you basically saying strength? I'm asking because pretty much everything else is the same for both genders of given height ranges. I mean a 5 foot dude isn't going to have some huge reach advantage over a 5 foot woman.
I think strength is pretty much self-normalizing for the obstacles we've seen so far as the competitors have only had to lift their own weight.


----------



## dfergie

We were in Vegas the weekend of the finals, it was 100 plus till very late at night, we could see the setup and they went till almost midnight every night... couldn't find time to try to get in to watch though.












cell phone shots from room...


----------



## astrohip

dfergie said:


> We were in Vegas the weekend of the finals, it was 100 plus till very late at night, we could see the setup and they went till almost midnight every night... couldn't find time to try to get in to watch though.
> View attachment 23728
> View attachment 23729
> cell phone shots from room...


Very cool! What hotel were you at? And when did they run the show, from dark to midnight?


----------



## dfergie

Excalibur, probably started at dark, we weren't in our room till almost midnight every night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooseWiring

Maybe now that JJ finished faster than Flip they can stop referring to him as "Flip's Friend".

I'm surprised Jessie Graf & Meghan Martin didn't make it up the Warped Wall. It's one of the few obstacles they know is going to be there ahead of time and can practice with the shorter runway.


----------



## jschuman

hmmm, didn't record for me either; when was it on?


----------



## jschuman

Ah. History tells me it was due to a conflict with higher priority items. Darn. Gotta keep that list in shape!


----------



## astrohip

LooseWiring said:


> Maybe now that JJ finished faster than Flip they can stop referring to him as "Flip's Friend".


Matt & Akbar more than once talked about "Kacy's boyfriend Brent Steffensen". And at one point they said something like "you may know him as Kacy's boyfriend, but Brent Steffensen is a warrior in his own right".

Duh, he was one of the top 2 or 3 ANW in the past.



LooseWiring said:


> I'm surprised Jessie Graf & Meghan Martin didn't make it up the Warped Wall. It's one of the few obstacles they know is going to be there ahead of time and can practice with the shorter runway.


I think they were just pooped. They spent so much time & energy getting to the Warped Wall, they had nothing left when they arrived.


----------



## mattack

Are they prevented in the rules from running all the way from the flat part down the curved part up the wall? That would seem to give them a lot more room, even if it's slightly awkward..


----------



## bicker

sean67854 said:


> When you say "gender physiology" are you basically saying strength? I'm asking because pretty much everything else is the same for both genders of given height ranges.


That isn't correct, and that's really the point: The genders differ with regard to a number of physiological characteristics. Insisting that there is only one, and choosing one for which men are superior, borders on sexism. A normalized obstacle course would include a mix of different challenges selected and calibrated to result in a result that reflects who has worked hardest rather than who best epitomizes the impact of the Y chromosome.

One major difference, that doesn't favor men, is balance:


> ... female athletes have a wider pelvis and a lower center of gravity, which provides excellent balance ...


Another example is endurance:


> It also explains why ultra-running, which includes races longer than a marathon, is one of the few sports where elite female and male athletes regularly compete together, and in which female athletes sometimes win.


http://work.chron.com/physiological-differences-between-male-female-athletes-20627.html

The ANW courses contain no endurance elements. They do contain balance elements at times, but not enough to be a normalized gauge of human physical achievement. The ANW courses remain a test of how well people perform with regard to standards of male physiological achievement, making the achievement of women in this regard far more remarkable than that of their male counterparts.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> Matt & Akbar more than once talked about "Kacy's boyfriend Brent Steffensen". And at one point they said something like "you may know him as Kacy's boyfriend, but Brent Steffensen is a warrior in his own right". Duh, he was one of the top 2 or 3 ANW in the past.


What they actually said was that *if you are new *to American Ninja Warrior you'd know Steffensen as Kacy's boyfriend. Given their relative performance over the previous couple of seasons, that would be a reasonable expectation.


----------



## bicker

mattack said:


> Are they prevented in the rules from running all the way from the flat part down the curved part up the wall? That would seem to give them a lot more room, even if it's slightly awkward..


It seemed to me that the slope down is so sharp that you're as likely to just run yourself into the ground instead of getting up some speed to take with you toward the warped wall itself.


----------



## Philosofy

bicker said:


> That isn't correct, and that's really the point: The genders differ with regard to a number of physiological characteristics. Insisting that there is only one, and choosing one for which men are superior, borders on sexism. A normalized obstacle course would include a mix of different challenges selected and calibrated to result in a result that reflects who has worked hardest rather than who best epitomizes the impact of the Y chromosome.
> 
> One major difference, that doesn't favor men, is balance:Another example is endurance:http://work.chron.com/physiological-differences-between-male-female-athletes-20627.html
> 
> The ANW courses contain no endurance elements. They do contain balance elements at times, but not enough to be a normalized gauge of human physical achievement. The ANW courses remain a test of how well people perform with regard to standards of male physiological achievement, making the achievement of women in this regard far more remarkable than that of their male counterparts.


You seem to be bending over backwards trying to deny that men are better at physical activities. If women were so much better at endurance, then Martin and Graff wouldn't have gassed out at the warped wall. And if women are superior at endurance, then they wouldn't win ultra's "sometimes", but most of the time.


----------



## MikeMar

bicker said:


> It seemed to me that the slope down is so sharp that you're as likely to just run yourself into the ground instead of getting up some speed to take with you toward the warped wall itself.


I noticed this too, I saw 1 guy just run down it, but yeah it looks really steep so you could easily fall/trip vs the sitting they do


----------



## bicker

Philosofy said:


> You seem to be bending over backwards trying to deny that men are better at physical activities.


I'm not "bending over backwards", at all. I pointed out how the genders differ. I pointed out those aspects of physical activity for which women excel. I outlined the parameters of normalization. I'm sorry you decided to just ignore those things and post a defensive reply instead.


----------



## LooseWiring

Finally sitting down to watch this pay episode. I really feel for Kacy. She had one of the most amazing runs of all time during last year's finals but hasn't repeated that level since.
And how she went out this time just sucked. It's almost as bad as what happened to Flip at last year's finals.


----------



## sean67854

bicker said:


> I'm not "bending over backwards", at all. I pointed out how the genders differ. I pointed out those aspects of physical activity for which women excel. I outlined the parameters of normalization. I'm sorry you decided to just ignore those things and post a defensive reply instead.


What point would it prove to "normalize" the course?


----------



## bicker

sean67854 said:


> What point would it prove to "normalize" the course?


What point would it prove not to?


----------



## Philosofy

bicker said:


> What point would it prove not to?


It would make it boring.


----------



## bicker

Philosofy said:


> It would make it boring.


Which is something _*I*_ said earlier. We're culturally attuned to be interested in specific activities. Boys are supposed to be the heroes and girls are supposed to be pretty - that sort of thing. A normalized contest would be, as you said, boring.


----------



## NorthAlabama

as much as it pains me to suggest it, and as much as i dread the blowback, maybe a separate competition for men & women would provide the ladies a fighting chance at proving their abilities (like the us open i'm watching now, and most every other sport).


----------



## hummingbird_206

NorthAlabama said:


> as much as it pains me to suggest it, and as much as i dread the blowback, maybe a separate competition for men & women would provide the ladies a fighting chance at proving their abilities (like the us open i'm watching now, and most every other sport).


Doesn't the original NW have a separate competition for the women (in addition to the combined sexes one)?


----------



## Joules1111

NorthAlabama said:


> as much as it pains me to suggest it, and as much as i dread the blowback, maybe a separate competition for men & women would provide the ladies a fighting chance at proving their abilities (like the us open i'm watching now, and most every other sport).


It is frustrating watching the women struggle so much. And it felt like so many of the wild cards went to females only because the producers wanted to hype up the ideal of a woman finishing the course.

I really like Meagan Martin, and I was hoping she would do better, but she looked exhausted by the time she got to the warp wall. Maybe there should be seperate competitions/course based on gender.


----------



## whitson77

Joules1111 said:


> It is frustrating watching the women struggle so much. And it felt like so many of the wild cards went to females only because the producers wanted to hype up the ideal of a woman finishing the course.
> 
> I really like Meagan Martin, and I was hoping she would do better, but she looked exhausted by the time she got to the warp wall. Maybe there should be seperate competitions/course based on gender.


Some of the obstacles are just near impossible for someone under 5' 7". That doesn't seem fair to me. When reach is such a huge advantage on a a few of the obstacles that is always going to swing the scales in the favor of the naturally taller gender. And even all the "best" men are at least 5' 9"


----------



## astrohip

dfergie said:


> We were in Vegas the weekend of the finals, it was 100 plus till very late at night, we could see the setup and they went till almost midnight every night... couldn't find time to try to get in to watch though.
> View attachment 23728
> View attachment 23729
> cell phone shots from room...


When was this? Curious how long the gap is between filming and airing.


----------



## dfergie

End of June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip

dfergie said:


> End of June.


Thanks!


----------



## dfergie

astrohip said:


> Thanks!


Your Welcome! we got there the 25th and it was going on thru the night of the 28th...


----------



## sean67854

I guess I thought the idea of needing a "watered down" female version of the course was the exact thing that women like Kacy and Megan Martin were working against. 

I just don't get how I was called sexist for suggesting that women are as capable as men of completing the ANW course, but the idea of a completely different female course is not a problem?


----------



## DouglasPHill

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions (in the USA) and just because someone's opinions don't agree with mine does not make them wrong.


----------



## BrettStah

sean67854 said:


> I guess I thought the idea of needing a "watered down" female version of the course was the exact thing that women like Kacy and Megan Martin were working against.
> 
> I just don't get how I was called sexist for suggesting that women are as capable as men of completing the ANW course, but the idea of a completely different female course is not a problem?


I don't know why anyone would call you sexist for suggesting that women are as capable as men on the current courses, but I think you're way off on being correct in your suggestion. I'm amazed at how well some of the women do, given how much emphasis is put on upper body strength. The top women have a much harder time than the top men.

What I think would be cool would be to continue to keep the current course and current format/structure (men and women), but then add, during a different time of the year, an all-women show, with many of the same obstacles, but possibly some that are sized/designed for smaller sized people, with maybe less emphasis on upper body strength.

So women competitors could choose to ignore the new show, or only do the new show, or do both.

I think the ratings would be very solid.


----------



## justen_m

BrettStah said:


> I think the ratings would be very solid.


I agree %100. Seeing these amazing women compete inspires me (a guy). Little Kacy can do this? Wow. Not to throw me into it, but, that inspires me. A girl half my size, doing this? The guys who are a half foot taller and 50 lbs lighter... whatever. They are mountain climbing freaks. Kacy is kinda like me.


----------



## astrohip

Considering how popular this has become (NBC's #2 summer show), I'm surprised they haven't done a "Millionaire" and started airing versions 24/7. (said only partly tongue-in-cheek)

Maybe we'll start seeing Teacher's Week, then Kid's Week, a women's competition... ooh, a Celebrity Course!


----------



## dfergie

Winter Ninja ...


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Maybe we'll start seeing Teacher's Week, then Kid's Week, a women's competition... ooh, a Celebrity Course!


sad to say, but i'd probably watch celebrity ninja warrior...


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> What I think would be cool would be to continue to keep the current course and current format/structure (men and women), but then add, during a different time of the year, an all-women show, with many of the same obstacles, but possibly some that are sized/designed for smaller sized people, with maybe less emphasis on upper body strength.


We've been indoctrinated by our current institutions to think that this is a reasonable and fair solution. It isn't. The damage is done. If you burn down a house because of negligence, it doesn't help to say that you won't be negligent anymore - the house has to be rebuilt. And if you beat into children and young adults (and older adults) for a century that men's sports are important/interesting/worthwhile and women's sports aren't then just saying, "Oh sorry we were wrong!" isn't going to wash away that century of error. The best way of assuring the appropriate parity is to have the (separate) competitions together, on the same broadcast, interwoven, and with the same rewards for each.


----------



## Philosofy

What sports would be completely fair to both sexes? I'm thinking billiards and possibly bowling. Have women ever stood at the top of those sports?


----------



## astrohip

Philosofy said:


> What sports would be completely fair to both sexes? I'm thinking billiards and possibly bowling. Have women ever stood at the top of those sports?


I believe Equestrian is the only Olympic sport where men & women compete together. Equestrian competitions are always open to either sex.


----------



## NorthAlabama

is poker a sport?


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> is poker a sport?


no


----------



## Philosofy

astrohip said:


> I believe Equestrian is the only Olympic sport where men & women compete together. Equestrian competitions are always open to either sex.


What about horse racing here in the US? Its dominated by smaller men: wouldn't women have an advantage there? And since its all about the money, I don't think a lack of women jockeys would be due to sexism. (Are there women jockeys? I don't know.)


----------



## That Don Guy

Philosofy said:


> What sports would be completely fair to both sexes? I'm thinking billiards and possibly bowling. Have women ever stood at the top of those sports?


A woman won the PBA World (formerly National) Championship a few years ago. There is a slight advantage to men, as the harder you bowl the ball, the more likely you are to knock pins around that will knock down other pins ("pin action," I think it's called).

Shooting and sailing are also sports where women compete pretty much equally with men. You don't see many women on crews at America's Cup level as there is a strength component involved with boats that large.



Philosofy said:


> What about horse racing here in the US? Its dominated by smaller men: wouldn't women have an advantage there? And since its all about the money, I don't think a lack of women jockeys would be due to sexism. (Are there women jockeys? I don't know.)


IIRC, one - Julie Krone - has won a Triple Crown race. I also wonder if there was a time when women just weren't allowed to be jockeys - wasn't this pretty much a plot point in _National Velvet_?


----------



## MikeMar

I'm surprised that billiards isn't 100% mixed

or when you see darts (i watched way too much darts one day when it was on!)


----------



## mattack

NorthAlabama said:


> sad to say, but i'd probably watch celebrity ninja warrior...


Celebrity Ninja Warrior would be "dumbed down", just like Celebrity Jeopardy!


----------



## LordKronos

hummingbird_206 said:


> Doesn't the original NW have a separate competition for the women (in addition to the combined sexes one)?


They did have the Kunoichi series (had to google that one for the spelling), but it only ran for a half-dozen or so seasons.


----------



## bryhamm

Wow! Got to feel for Geoff a bit.


----------



## bryhamm

Isaac looked really good.


----------



## astrohip

Geoff will always be the first American Ninja Warrior. But I bet that million woulda felt good too.

Two great competitors. Fun season.


----------



## DancnDude

Sucks that Geoff didn't get any money. But congrats to both him and Issac. That was an exciting ending!


----------



## Carlucci

That was great! 

Did they manage to keep it a complete secret that somebody made it? Given that this show is taped, I'd suspect the news got leaked ahead of the broadcast, but did it?


----------



## astrohip

Carlucci said:


> Did they manage to keep it a complete secret that somebody made it? Given that this show is taped, I'd suspect the news got leaked ahead of the broadcast, but did it?


Interesting question. I didn't see a single spoiler anywhere, which almost makes me suspicious.

Interview with the producer. Some very interesting Q&A. Click thru to read more.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-ninja-warrior-winner-isaac-822411

He addresses two questions we've asked:



> *So Geoff doesn't get any prize money even though technically he was the very first to beat the entire course?
> *
> By the rules, the money goes to the fastest person. If theres more than one finisher, the one with the fastest time gets it. As much as the money is a wonderful prize and life changing, he does get the great gratification. I dont think he harbors any ill will about it. He's just so happy to have done what he's done. He's received tons of accolades from fans. Hes such a great guy, and a family man. He's a hero to his kids and his wife. Geoff said to me, "If I was going to be beat by someone, Im glad its Isaac." And I think Isaac would have felt the same way if the roles were reversed.





> *Kacy Catanzaro was knocked out early and struggled at the finals last season because of her height. How do you address the show's struggles with female competitors? *
> 
> Kacy could get through these obstacles. In Vegas, she missed the trampoline. She could make that jump nine times out of 10. The Spider Wall she did in practice, so I know she could do it. It's less about male and female, its more about height and we paid attention to that through the seasons, especially this season. We had different adjustments for height. There's no reason why Kacy couldn't have finished Stage 1 this year. I believe in her. Shell be back, she just had an off year. Were always cognizant of the female factor and making the courses as even as possible. I want more women to finish. I know they're better than a lot of the guys out there. It's part of strategy with how we design the course. It's a fine line we play between making it too easy so we have too many finishers or too hard so we dont have enough finishers. Women are getting better. The first couple seasons, we couldnt get anyone over the Warped Wall. It just takes time, like any sport. We will have a woman finisher next year. Well have more women in Vegas. We'll have the first woman to finish Stage 1 next year. And if they finish Stage 1, theyve got a much better chance to do well. Upper body gets them through Stages 2 and 3. [Stage] 1 is an anomaly. Its a combination of skills and time, youve got to be fast and have agility.


----------



## bicker

Carlucci said:


> Did they manage to keep it a complete secret that somebody made it? Given that this show is taped, I'd suspect the news got leaked ahead of the broadcast, but did it?


I read somewhere that two people had made it to the top of Stage 4, at least a month ago. I quickly deflected my attention to something else, so I don't even remember the names that were mentioned. Therefore, for all I know, it could have been an attempt to start a baseless rumor that just happened to have turned out to be correct.


----------



## astrohip

Another interview, more tidbits. Including an All Star episode, and another America vs The World.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/14/american-ninja-warrior-winner



> *The whole course is so much more upper body intensive than lower body  obviously you have the warped wall. but is there a way to add strength and endurance leg obstacles which would help balance out the gender disparity a bit?*
> Were always working on that and trying to close that gap, whether its gender or height. Actually, the upper body strength I think the women have cracked now, the problem is they cant get through Stage 1 because of the clock, theyre a little bit slower than the guys. [Many of the female competitors] have upper body strength thats insane, and youll see that in All Stars when some compete in Second and Third Stage obstacles how well they do.





> *Did Jeff [sic] get anything for coming in second?*
> He got to be one of the first American Ninja Warriors. According to the rules theres only one winner. We talked to NBC about it, we might make adjustments next season, but we didnt plan for a second finisher.


Actually, Geoff was the first ANW, not one of the first. He didn't win the competition, but as he said in his interview, he will always be the first.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> Actually, Geoff was the first ANW, not one of the first. He didn't win the competition, but as he said in his interview, he will always be the first.


Ironically, if you look at the trophy Caldiero is holding at the end, it says, "First American Ninja Warrior."


----------



## astrohip

Doing more reading around the web this morning, and it turns out social media is going nuts.

On the ANW official FB page, they have crowned Isaac as "The First American Ninja Warrior". And given him a plaque that says that.

We're crossing 400 replies, most of which are something like, "Geoff was the first ANW. Isaac won the money, but Geoff was first". Followed by all the usual histrionics like I'm never gonna watch again and all that stuff.

I will admit, ANW should correct their post. If I was a competitor, I'd be pissed to be dissed like that. Isaac deserves all his props, he was in the zone. But so does Geoff. He did what no one had ever done before. Ever.


Also, they posted the results online (FB and the web page) before the West Coast airing. Even more pissed off people. Although I have little sympathy for people who spoil themselves online, I would have been smart enough to not update my official pages/sites before all US airings.


----------



## MikeMar

If I were Geoff before stage 4 started I would have asked Isaac to chop the pot! 70/30 or 80/20

Before last night I thought ALL that finished stage 4 would split the million


----------



## jschuman

I think it's time to eliminate wild cards. I understand that this is a TV show, entertainment, etc., but to move the competition from 'entertainment' TV to 'legitimate sport' they need to normalize the rules and have everyone compete on a level playing field (yes, I understand that each city course is different).

The show is popular enough, with enough really great athletes competing, that it can survive several 'big names' dropping out early each season - in fact that would be part of the charm! When I see someone competing on Stage 1, I want to know they earned it.

Just my .02.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> Doing more reading around the web this morning, and it turns out social media is going nuts.


I think calling either of the two "first" without calling them both "first" is childish nonsense. We're talking about something that has been sought for seven years. Minutes are less than insignificant in that context.


----------



## bryhamm

I wonder how much time there was between stages 2 and 3, and then again between 3 and 4.

You can tell that they ran things the same night based on what they were wearing. But I am curious how much rest they had in between.


----------



## That Don Guy

bicker said:


> I think calling either of the two "first" without calling them both "first" is childish nonsense. We're talking about something that has been sought for seven years. Minutes are less than insignificant in that context.


Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin both stepped on the moon within minutes of each other. Does anybody say that Buzz was the first on the moon?

It's just human nature - we want to know who was first, not who was "among the first." Once someone does it, it is no longer something that no one has done before, and no longer "possibly impossible."


----------



## MikeMar

Isaac was the favorite in that, he should have gone first 

Could have been the first AND the first


----------



## bryhamm

MikeMar said:


> *Isaac was the favorite in that, he should have gone first*
> 
> Could have been the first AND the first


He was given the option and chose to go 2nd


----------



## MikeMar

bryhamm said:


> He was given the option and chose to go 2nd


Yeah I know, I should have said "he should have chosen to go first"


----------



## bryhamm

MikeMar said:


> Yeah I know, I should have said "he should have chosen to go first"


I wonder how much of his decision was 1) to see what Geoff would do and 2) to give himself a little bit more rest.


----------



## MikeMar

bryhamm said:


> I wonder how much of his decision was 1) to see what Geoff would do and 2) to give himself a little bit more rest.


Yeah it's tough, hindsight obviously 20/20

But everyone always likes to go 2nd in a situation like that I guess


----------



## bicker

That Don Guy said:


> Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin both stepped on the moon within minutes of each other. Does anybody say that Buzz was the first on the moon?


Neil Armstrong was the mission commander. He "won the million dollars". That's why when you ask a typical American to name names of astronauts, Neil Armstrong is the first one most mention, not Alan Shepherd.


----------



## MauriAnne

After years of watching, I never knew how uncomplicated Stage 4 was. I thought it would be multiple obstacles so one big rope climb surprised me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

now that you mention it, after all the years i've heard friends excitedly speak about "mount midoriyama!", it was kind of a let down.


----------



## jschuman

I think the idea of Stage 4 is just to be a kind of 'pure test' of strength and agility. Nothing complicated, just you, the rope, the climb and the clock. 30 seconds is not a lot of time to climb 75 feet on a rope. I read that the winner (Isaac) said his best before that night of competition was 36 seconds. Adrenaline gave him a big boost.


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah, every person who has made it to this version has got to the top (the two from this year and the 2 guys in the USA vs the World Episode). 

I recall the japan version they changed it up after it was beaten. It was a spider climb for halfway and then a rope climb at the top if I recall.


----------



## MikeMar

jschuman said:


> I think the idea of Stage 4 is just to be a kind of 'pure test' of strength and agility. Nothing complicated, just you, the rope, the climb and the clock. 30 seconds is not a lot of time to climb 75 feet on a rope. I read that the winner (Isaac) said his best before that night of competition was 36 seconds. Adrenaline gave him a big boost.


yeah, that looked insanely hard!

If you went full full sprint on it, you'd prob do it in 20 seconds, and obviously you slow down a bit the higher you get

Stage 3 is obviously crazy hard, but that rope is insane in it's own way


----------



## jschuman

I do like how the 4 stages combined really test the varied abilities of the competitors. You can't _only_ have upper-body strength or _only_ be an agile speedster. It really is a great test of complete athleticism.


----------



## vertigo235

Here is the one I was thinking of, or at least a version of it. Not sure about the height.

I think the spider climb slowly expanded too as time elapsed. 





Here is one where it was a ladder, then a rope. Not sure about the height.


----------



## jschuman

I wouldn't be surprised if they changed it up in future years, if for nothing else than the novelty has (just a teeny bit) worn off. I liked that spider-climb + rope option - it looks darn near impossible! You have to be fast AND lucky (not to slip) and basically have a perfect climb to do it.

They definitely need to keep raising the bar....if in future years there are more and more competitors making it to Stage 4 then that's a mistake. 1-2 competitors getting there is the sweet spot.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Has anyone heard, will there be a US vs the world show?


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Has anyone heard, will there be a US vs the world show?


Yes, see this post above, which includes a link with info on both "US vs the World", and an "All Stars Ninja".

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10630853#post10630853


----------



## nataylor

Kacy's doing commercials now. Just saw this on TV:


----------



## BrettStah

Yep... I've seen that - pretty cool. (But it's not new - that's from last year. )


----------



## NatasNJ

astrohip said:


> Yes, see this post above, which includes a link with info on both "US vs the World", and an "All Stars Ninja".
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10630853#post10630853


I don't see any scheduled episodes for these. Weird...


----------



## astrohip

NatasNJ said:


> I don't see any scheduled episodes for these. Weird...


I don't think we know a time frame for these. I would guess they'll pick a slower time of year (ie, not Fall Premieres).

Spring? To whet our appetite for the summer episodes?


----------



## DancnDude

I think the last USA vs The World event aired during the Christmas TV lull.


----------



## bicker

They may need it. All the ABC dramas will be taking an extended hiatus this year, 10 weeks minimum. Perhaps the NBC dramas will be doing the same?


----------



## mattack

bicker said:


> All the ABC dramas will be taking an extended hiatus this year, 10 weeks minimum.


Do you mean consecutively? and I presume not all at the same time?


----------



## bicker

Simultaneously: Thanksgiving through January.



> Castle and Nashville, ABC's last two "holdouts," this winter will adopt the extended midseason break plan originated by such sister series as Once Upon a Time, Scandal and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
> 
> Castle, which in recent years has only taken five or six weeks off in the winter, this season will air its fall finale on Nov. 23, then not resume Season 8's 22-episode run until early February ...


http://tvline.com/2015/09/29/castle-season-8-fall-finale-schedule-hiatus/


----------



## ufo4sale

Would you consider this a reality show?


----------



## BrettStah

ufo4sale said:


> Would you consider this a reality show?


No.


----------



## bicker

ufo4sale said:


> Would you consider this a reality show?


It is. There are generally two categories of programming of entertainment programming at a network: scripted and unscripted. No matter how rehearsed Gbaja Biamila and Iseman seem, the program is still managed as unscripted programming.


----------



## bryhamm

bicker said:


> *It is.* There are generally two categories of programming of entertainment programming at a network: scripted and unscripted. No matter how rehearsed Gbaja Biamila and Iseman seem, the program is still managed as unscripted programming.


I don't think it is. This is simply a competition.


----------



## bicker

We each can make up our own distinctions and categorizations - of course. I was relaying the reality of how *the industry* categorizes programming.


----------



## bicker

> The top Ninjas from around the country will form 24 teams of three for a race against the clock and each other. Over the eight episodes, competitors will run three timed rounds of obstacle course runs. The teams with the fastest cumulative times in each episode will advance to the finale, where one team will be crowned Team Ninja Warrior.


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/10/09/american-ninja-warrior-spin-off-team

Interesting, Isaac Caldiero isn't listed among those to be competing (though Geoff Britten is).


----------



## astrohip

Thanks for posting. I hadn't seen that. It was only a matter of time before they monetized the ANW phenom. I can live with that.


> Team Ninja Warrior, which will be filmed in Long Beach, CA from Oct. 21-23, is slated to debut in early 2016 on Esquire.


Filming should be complete by now. I wonder why Esquire? That's a smaller network. Heck, it's not even in HD on DirecTV, although it is on Comcast. I'd like to see it cross-promoted (shown) on other NBC networks. Or NBC itself.

It's not like they don't have a hole or two in their schedule.


----------



## bicker

Well, actually, NBC is doing pretty well this year (as compared to past years). Blindspot is doing ridiculously well (for broadcast television, not just for NBC) and practically all their other dramas are doing as well if not better than should be reasonably expected, given that we're talking about NBC. Still, if it was important enough it seems to me that they could have fit it into the schedule, especially given the stated intention for the dramas to have nice long breaks between the fall episodes and the spring episodes, this year. 

Are there ninja fans out there so rabid that they'd jump up a tier in their cable package, just to have access to ANW? That could explain it. After all, why broadcast Game of Thrones on HBO instead of TNT if there wasn't some advantage to putting it on a channel fewer viewers have access to?


----------



## astrohip

bicker said:


> Well, actually, NBC is doing pretty well this year (as compared to past years). Blindspot is doing ridiculously well (for broadcast television, not just for NBC) and practically all their other dramas are doing as well if not better than should be reasonably expected, given that we're talking about NBC. Still, if it was important enough it seems to me that they could have fit it into the schedule, especially given the stated intention for the dramas to have nice long breaks between the fall episodes and the spring episodes, this year.
> 
> Are there ninja fans out there so rabid that they'd jump up a tier in their cable package, just to have access to ANW? That could explain it. After all, why broadcast Game of Thrones on HBO instead of TNT if there wasn't some advantage to putting it on a channel fewer viewers have access to?


Good point on the long break NBC's dramas are taking. That would be an *excellent* time to run something like this, and keep the brand TOM.

Hard to believe people would upscale their cable subs just to get this show.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> Good point on the long break NBC's dramas are taking. That would be an *excellent* time to run something like this, and keep the brand TOM.


The question I have is what will NBC doing during that time. It seems to me that this additional ANW program was pulled together rather quickly (over a couple of months rather than more than half a year), so NBC's actual plans for the hiatus may represent a far superior use of the timeslots. (And yes, sometimes reruns of dramas beat new, original, reality programming like ANW.)



astrohip said:


> Hard to believe people would upscale their cable subs just to get this show.


They said the same thing about The Sopranos back in 1999. For most people, the difference in price with/without HBO back then is not much different than the difference price between the second tier and the third tier of cable now, and for folks for whom that third tier also had a few other offerings that weren't individually enough to get those folks to upgrade, perhaps ANW will put enough people over the top. That must be the case, for some series, based on the evidence of how many broadcasters have multiple cable networks, including networks on that third tier. Last week there was someone on one of these forums who was going on and on about ID, and made quite clear to me that that one channel was enough for their family to make the leap up to that third tier. So it really comes down to whether a Team ANW limited series warrants time on the winter schedule of the flagship network. Folks who love ANW are probably not the most impartial arbiters of that.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Filming should be complete by now. I wonder why Esquire?


Isn't Esquire just the rebranded station that used to air ANW before it went on NBC? and for at least one year, they had prelims on that other station and the final weeks on NBC?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Isn't Esquire just the rebranded station that used to air ANW before it went on NBC? and for at least one year, they had prelims on that other station and the final weeks on NBC?


I'm not sure what rebranded means in this case, but yes, ESQ carries ANW also. It shows reruns during the week, of Monday night's NBC episode. And sometimes shows ANW at other times of the year.

Off to do a quick wiki on ESQ/ANW...

Ok, it was originally on G4, which became Esquire (ok, I understand rebranded now). It moved to NBC after a few years.


----------



## astrohip

*Peoples Choice Awards 2016 Nominees Announced Today*

http://www.peopleschoice.com/pca/awards/nominees/



Code:


[B]Favorite Competition TV Show[/B]
    America's Got Talent
    American Ninja Warrior
    Dancing with the Stars
    MasterChef
    The Voice

First time ANW has been nominated.


----------



## astrohip

*The Man Who Won And Lost "American Ninja Warrior"*

https://sports.vice.com/en_us/article/the-man-who-won-and-lost-american-ninja-warrior

Interesting article on Geoff Britten. It talks about him, his background, how he got started on ANW (his wife!), how he feels about not winning the $1M, and much more.

A couple of blurbs:



> NBC says there was simply fan confusion about the rules, and Britten was always considered the co-American Ninja Warriordespite fans originally being concerned that he didn't get the title.





> Britten and his wife got calls to be on the upcoming "Team Ninja Warrior," which will air on the Esquire Network in January. It's a timed, head-to-head team competition. She wanted to do it, and he realized he kind of did too. This is what it's about, they thought, why they like the training and the community. This is why they spend the money and the time: for the fun, for the experience, for the new challenge.


----------



## mattack

only skimmed it, but 60-70 hour work weeks PLUS that athletic? wow.


----------



## vertigo235

mattack said:


> only skimmed it, but 60-70 hour work weeks PLUS that athletic? wow.


And kids too right?


----------



## astrohip

Interview with Isaac Caldiero

http://www.forbes.com/sites/leeseym...or-courts-controversy-and-emerges-victorious/


> he was a combination of talking points and narcissism, repeatedly pointing out how much he enjoyed watching himself win, playing back the DVR over and over again. He referred to himself as the first American Ninja Warrior, and the pioneer  no one else has been able to do that. Im the only person who beat the impossible course. Only when reminded of Brittens presence and actual first ascent does Caldiero step back and say of course it was an honor to have another top-tier athlete there neck-and-neck with me.


----------



## BrettStah

In hindsight he should have chosen to go first. It's not like he wasn't going to go up as fast as he possibly could. I know classic competitor logic is to go last, so you know the time to beat, but I don't think it would have made much of any of a difference in this case.


----------



## astrohip

I saw a teaser that ANW Team version (or whatever it's called) is coming in January. It looks like, from the promo, that two competitors will run side by side on identical courses.

Bonus photo...


----------



## astrohip

A few more details on January's Team Warrior. We now have a date.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/team-ninja-warrior-esquire-premiere-date-1201658657/



> *Team Ninja Warrior will premiere Jan. 19 on Esquire Network.* The spinoff to American Ninja Warrior will have the best ninja warriors from around the world racing against each other in teams of three. The eight episodes will include 24 squads of three  two males and one female  running, jumping and climbing against each other until only two teams remain for a final relay.


Sounds fun!

~~~Ratings & channel rant~~~
Surprised they would put this on Esquire. This has become one of those sleeper hits, that seems to rise in popularity each season. Putting it on NBC would surely bring eyeballs. I know NBC is having a better ratings season than in the past, but surely they could find a spot for a limited-run special. And that would also help promote the summer regular-edition series.

Esquire is truly a second tier cable network. Even DirecTV, which has more HD channels than anyone, only carries the SD feed. If they are doing this to promote ESQ, that seems like a very misguided decision. Fewer overall viewers just to push a minor cable channel?

Perhaps there is some contractual reason for this?


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> If they are doing this to promote ESQ, that seems like a very misguided decision. Fewer overall viewers just to push a minor cable channel?


Perhaps you think that everything that happens within NBCUniversal is commanded from a single directorate. That's no the case. Rather, as is the case with practically every large enterprise, there are a number of P&L centers, each one responsible for their own business.

As you alluded to, NBC doesn't need to fill 8 hours of television in January with more original, reality programming like ANW. They've got time in the summer for such programming, but in January they've got enough else going on.

Esquire Network, on the other hand, is desperate for eyes. They have a business they have to make successful and kudos to them for getting hold of this program to help boost their top line. They spent their budget to acquire the rights to the offering by the production company, so surely it should be broadcast on their network so their P&L is enhanced.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I saw a teaser that ANW Team version (or whatever it's called) is coming in January. It looks like, from the promo, that two competitors will run side by side on identical courses.
> 
> Bonus photo...


I vote for her.. She's way younger & fitter than George..

OOOOH, you're _not_ implying they're racing against each other?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I vote for her.. She's way younger & fitter than George..
> 
> OOOOH, you're _not_ implying they're racing against each other?


You should see what happens to the loser...


----------



## astrohip

More news on the upcoming Team Ninja Warrior. We have a new sideline reporter, Alex Curry. No idea if Kristine Leahy will be back for ANW, or if this switch is permanent. Details also released on the format of the show.

http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/article/Esquire-Network-to-Debut-TEAM-NINJA-WARRIOR-119-20151211



> This January, Esquire Network takes the incredibly popular, physics-defying obstacle course competition series AMERICAN NINJA WARRIOR to new heights with TEAM NINJA WARRIOR. The new spin-off series will feature the world's best ninja warrior competitors racing head-to head in teams of three in a newly designed, but equally punishing, dual running course that incorporates speed, superhuman agility, skill and - because the competitor's paths literally cross as they are racing through the obstacles - a whole new strategy to the game. *Hosted by comedian Matt Iseman, former NFL player and sports analyst Akbar Gbajabiamila, and Fox Sports reporter Alex Curry, the eight action-packed episodes of TEAM NINJA WARRIOR, will premiere January 19 at 8/7c, exclusively on Esquire Network.*
> 
> For the first time in ninja history, the mother of all obstacle courses is now built for two. In Esquire Network's TEAM NINJA WARRIOR, America's fittest athletes will form 24 squads of three, consisting of two males and one female, for an epic sprint against each other. In the first 6 one-hour episodes of TEAM NINJA WARRIOR, four different teams will see their teammates individually race directly against the opposing team's players through the brutal obstacle course.
> 
> Each individual win gives the team more points, and at the end of the episode, the two teams left standing will face-off, with the winner of that final relay showdown moving on to the TEAM NINJA WARRIOR finals.
> 
> All competitors will be running, jumping, vaulting and rolling through an amped-up version of the world's most intense obstacle course, vying for a cash prize and big bragging rights. From leaping off the "Sonic Swing," and hanging on for dear life on the "Log Grip," to crossing paths and out-maneuvering each other on the "Dancing Stones" to finally, racing up the redesigned "Warped Wall," every episode will feature formidable new obstacles, each harder than the last. And, in the end - only one team will be crowned TEAM NINJA WARRIOR champions.


Alex Curry


----------



## astrohip

I had the mods change this to an All Season Thread, so we don't have to create threads for Team NW or next season.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> We have a new sideline reporter, Alex Curry.


They switched between the most recent season and the season(s) before that too, right?

Weird.

I think the "sideline reporter" is mostly pointless in these shows... (Same with poker shows, and Wipeout)


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> They switched between the most recent season and the season(s) before that too, right?
> 
> Weird.
> 
> I think the "sideline reporter" is mostly pointless in these shows... (Same with poker shows, and Wipeout)


Yes, it was Jenn Brown before Kristine.


----------



## astrohip

*NBC Sets 'American Ninja Warrior' Special: USA vs. the World *

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbc-sets-american-ninja-warrior-849269



> NBC is ready for battle.
> 
> The network will air the third annual international competition *American Ninja Warrior: USA vs. the World on Sunday, Jan. 31*, at 8 p.m. ET/PT, The Hollywood Reporter has learned.
> 
> The three-hour special will see teams of five from the U.S., Europe and Japan compete in Las Vegas on the first three stages of Mt. Midoriyama, the famed four-stage finals course of American Ninja Warrior.
> 
> Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila will host, and Kristine Leahy will co-host.
> 
> Team USA will include series champion and $1 million winner Isaac Caldiero, as well as his season-seven runner-up Geoff Britten. Series alums Kevin Bull, Drew Drechsel, Ian Dory and Joe Moravsky will also help Team USA try to reclaim the top prize after losing to Team Europe last year.
> 
> Team Europe will include three returning competitors  Frances Sean McColl, Italys Stefano Ghisolfi and Englands Tim Shieff, a top performer in the U.K. version of Ninja Warrior. They will be joined by Tim Champion of England and Alexander Mars, the winner of the Swedish version of the show.
> 
> Coming off a poor showing last year, Team Japan will consist of returning veterans Ryo Matachi and Yusuke Morimoto and new members Kenji Takahashi, Masashi Hioki and Tomohiro Kawaguchi. All five are veterans of Sasuke, the Japanese version of Ninja Warrior.
> 
> American Ninja Warrior has proven a reliable summer performer for NBC, which has already renewed the competition series. In addition, Esquire Network ordered the spinoff Team Ninja Warrior to series.


----------



## astrohip

Another article on ANW vs The World. Has some info I'd never seen, especially about the application process, and a few more tidbits on the World Comp:

http://www.cinemablend.com/televisi...ringing-Back-Its-Best-Contestants-106367.html



> NBCs hit athletic competition show, American Ninja Warrior will soon be bringing back some of its most impressive contestants to complete the obstacle course challenges once again. This time, though, the competition will be a little bit different.
> 
> The show will air its annual special, USA VS. The World early next year. The special features athletes from America, Japan and Europe, each on their own teams of five competitors.
> 
> American Ninja Warrior debuted on NBC in 2009. The show will air its eighth season next year. Its based on a Japanese show, Sasuke. The popularity of Sasuke has led to it having full episodes shown in 157 countries, and edited versions show in at least 18 other countries. That show has aired for 31 seasons.
> 
> The competition features a series of obstacle courses with increasing difficulty known as stages. The top 10 competitors travel to the Mount Midoriyama course in Las Vegas, which is almost identical to the hardest course in the Japanese version of the show. Over 3,500 athletes have tried to conquer Mount Midoriyama since the show began.
> 
> All potential competitors go through a rigorous selection process. Contestants must be legal residents of the U.S.A. in decent physical condition. The minimum age is 21, but there is no upper age limit. Applicants need to be able to compete in a regional round for qualification and available to potentially participate in the Las Vegas Round. They are required to fill out a 20 page questionnaire and submit a short video about themselves. One-hundred applicants are then chosen to compete from each region.
> 
> Five new members will be featured on the American team this year. The team captain is American Ninja Warrior champion and $1 million winner, Isaac Caldiero from the seventh season, and his runner up, Geoff Britten. In June they became the first two competitors to make it all the way through stage four in Las Vegas. The other top athletes on the team are Kevin Bull, Drew Drechsel, Ian Dory and Joe Moravsky. America lost to Team Europe last year, so this years team is hoping to regain the winning title.
> 
> The European and Japanese teams each feature a mix of returning and new contestants. The Japanese team suffered a crushing blow last year, seeing as how the show originated in their country, and each team will be pulling out all the stop to take the title.
> 
> This will certainly be an intense competition. Contestants have to make it through some unbelievably difficult challenges to stay in the game. People who do arent just athletic, they have a cunning intelligence, punctuated by the right amount of patience, daring and drive. You can check out the contest for yourself January 31, on NBC.


----------



## astrohip

http://www.people.com/article/team-ninja-warrior-course-exclusive
*
Extreme Team Ninja Warrior Course Is 'Nothing Like People Have Ever Seen'*

As if American Ninja Warrior weren't extreme enough, the spin-off Team Ninja Warrior is upping the ante.

The upcoming competition show has two competitors running an obstacle course side by side  something that has not been done in Ninja Warrior History  and PEOPLE has an exclusive First Look at how the crew put together the course.

"We designed some of the obstacles so people are literally going to be shoulder-to-shoulder and elbow-to-elbow," executive producer Brian Richardson says in the clip. "This is nothing like people have ever seen before."

The eight-episode series will feature three new grueling courses designed to test speed and agility. It's hosted by comedian Matt Iseman, former NFL player Akbar Gbajabiamila and Fox Sports reporter Alex Curry.

Team Ninja Warrior premieres Jan. 19 on Esquire Network.


----------



## astrohip

There is a Preview Special for Team Ninja Warrior tomorrow night, Dec 31 NYE, on Esquire, 11E/10C.

Sorry for the last minute update, just saw this on my FutonCritic listing.

Esquire TV actually shows this starting at 10:58, so you may want to pre-pad by a few minutes. It's only about 20-25 minutes long.

They're actually marathoning a bunch of old ANW episodes all day tomorrow.

http://tv.esquire.com/schedule


----------



## DouglasPHill

Jessie Graff is so freaking hot.


----------



## mattack

...and there are ~15 minute episodes that showed up too, which seem to be part of the same hour long show that was shown.. at least from my one data point.

Also, note that the team show needs a separate OP.


----------



## BrettStah

When does the team show actually start?


----------



## bicker

We already saw the first "preview" episode of it. The "season premiere" is 1/19/2016	8:00 PM.


----------



## astrohip

Interesting article on the future of ANW. Interviews with several of the competitors, where they talk about how they feel there should be some prize money, in addition to the Grand Kahuna One Million.

*'American Ninja Warrior' Finally Has A Winner, So Now What? The Show's Top Athletes Discuss Finals, Season 8*

From Joe "The Weatherman" Moravsky: ""If I was an athlete, I'd be paid. If I was an actor, I'd be paid. We're being put in that grey area. Granted, we do apply and there are tens of thousands of people who would love to be on the show, but at the same time, we make the show. The show does not make us anymore."

Much discussion also on the "two winners" controversy. Including more from Isaac "Whiny Baby" Caldiero, on why he's the first and only American Ninja Warrior. And how Geoff "Popeye" Britten deserves nothing.

BTW, Geoff will be leading a team in Team Ninja Warrior next week, that includes his wife. Isaac Caldiero won't be participating.


----------



## bicker

Seems to me all for profit "loser walks away with nothing" propositions should be condemned.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Seems like Caldiero is the opposite of a gracious winner. AFAIC there are two American Ninja Warriors.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Seems like Caldiero is the opposite of a gracious winner. AFAIC there are two American Ninja Warriors.


He really is. It would be so easy to be diplomatic about it, give Britten his due, congratulate him on also making the climb, etc. After all, it's not like we're going to forget Isaac is the big winner dude. Heck, he could even make the point that Britten is due some victory money too, knowing full well it won't happen. But he would look compassionate by doing so. Instead of whiny baby.

But by being so petty about it, it cheapens his victory, and make Popeye look that much better.


----------



## bicker

Hindsight is 20/20, of course, but there shouldn't have been a choice: Whoever won Stage 3 should have been made to go first, and the "winner" should have been defined as "the ninja who gets to the top _first_, as long as they do so within the time limit."


----------



## astrohip

bicker said:


> Hindsight is 20/20, of course, but there shouldn't have been a choice: Whoever won Stage 3 should have been made to go first, and the "winner" should have been defined as "the ninja who gets to the top _first_, as long as they do so within the time limit."


I thought the way they did it was ok. Anyone who completes Stage 3 goes for Mt. Mid. Fastest time up wins the $1M. If we do it your way, it's like the old NFL overtime rules--first to score wins, even if the other side never gets a chance to score. Those rules were changed for a reason.

The problems came in two areas. First, it appeared as though the order for facing Mt. Mid wasn't clear. See this excerpt from that article:


> The broadcast also stated that Caldiero had chosen to go second, which Caldiero says is not the case, but rather the rules mandated that they go in order of their times on Stage 3. Therefore, Caldiero argues, who went first should have no effect on who gets the title.


The second area of contention is the title "American Ninja Warrior Season 7 winner" versus "American Ninja Warrior". All along they said anyone who completes Mt. Mid in the prescribed time is an ANW. With the presumption they win the money. Not thinking TWO people could do it in the same year, they never realized they created a potential conflict between title and money.

Based on the first part, about anyone who completes Mt. Mid, they have TWO ANWs. But only one gets the money, and wins the season. To make it worse (IMHO), after crowning Geoff as an ANW, they slightly backtracked and now only Isaac is talked about as the official "ANW". They never said Geoff isn't any more, they just don't even talk about it.

They really should address the elephant in the room, and let it be known that both are ANW, but only one is the winner of the money and the season. Instead of acting like Geoff never existed.


----------



## mattack

bicker said:


> Seems to me all for profit "loser walks away with nothing" propositions should be condemned.


So anybody in the World Series of Poker that doesn't make the money means the WSOP should be condemned?


----------



## bicker

If WSoP doesn't pay players appearance fees, yes. It's a bad model, and even if those who compete in the WSoP aren't adversely affected by the process, your comment - all by itself - shows how their doing so can be used to try to legitimize the use of the model in places where it is patently unfair to the competitors and an indefensible windfall for the promoters.


----------



## mattack

I have no idea if people who appear on air get paid.. I suspect they DON'T, unless MAYBE they're at a featured table. I am fairly certain EVERY contestant has to fill out an "I agree to be photographed and shown with no compensation" kind of form just so they can enter.

But the TV coverage of the WSOP has grown it by at LEAST 20x. Many of the players HATED having their hole cards shown, but at least some (if not most/all) of them have realized they were WRONG, and "giving away" a little bit of information got a LOT more fish (bad players) into the game, so they can make more money.


----------



## astrohip

_Bump: Starts tomorrow, Jan 19, ESQ Network_

*Everything You Need To Know About 'Team Ninja Warrior', 'The Future Of American Ninja Warrior'*

http://www.ibtimes.com/everything-y...warrior-future-american-ninja-warrior-2262004



> Season 8 of "American Ninja Warrior" is still months away, but while fans wait to see if anyone can follow up Isaac Caldiero's and Geoff Britten's historic ascent of Mt. Midoriyama, Esquire has the perfect stop-gap series  "Team Ninja Warrior." Premiering Jan. 19, the show pits teams of three ninjas against each other in a dead sprint over some of the show's most formidable obstacles.
> 
> In many ways, the series is more riveting than its parent show, which features long stretches of time between runs on the course and can be less exciting to watch if an athlete spends a long time navigating the obstacles. A wild showdown between Joe "The Weatherman" Moravsky and JoJo Bynum in the first episode, which features six lead changes and the athletes crisscrossing their designated course lanes, proves the show is a spinoff worthy of fans' attention.
> 
> "American Ninja Warrior" hosts Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila are back for "Team Ninja Warrior," here joined by Fox Sports reporter Alex Curry interviewing the athletes on the course. The season premiere will air Jan. 19 at 8:00 p.m. EST only on Esquire  the show will not air concurrently on NBC with "American Ninja Warrior."


"Team Ninja Warrior" will debut with an eight episode season. In each of the first episodes, four of the 24 teams of three, two men and one woman (with one person designated as team captain), compete in a bracket to determine the episode's winning team.

Each match between two teams consists of three one-on-one heats. The first two heats are worth one point, but the final "anchor heat" is worth two points, allowing one strong athlete to make up for his or her team's shortcomings and force a sudden death tie breaker.

The episode winners from the first six installments will compete in the final two episodes to win the title of first Team Ninja Warrior and a cash prize.

To assemble the 24 teams, the show's producers picked 24 captains, an unofficial all-star team of some of the best ninjas of all time. Those captains then picked two more athletes to join them with carte blanche to choose anyone that wanted, whether they had previously competed in "American Ninja Warrior" or not. Although, the producers did have a few suggestions, such as keeping boyfriend/girlfriend pair Kacy Catanzaro and Brent Steffenson on the same team.

Many of the biggest names from "American Ninja Warrior" are back, including Catanzaro, Moravsky, Britten, Michelle Warnky, Travis Rosen, JoJo Bynum, and Brian Arnold. One notable exception is Isaac Caldiero, "American Ninja Warrior" Season 7's winner.

The teams for the show are listed below:
(spoilered for length)


Spoiler



*Ronin*: Flip Rodriguez (Team Captain), JJ Woods, and Tiana Webberly.
*Karsonic Boom*: Karson Voiles (Team Captain), Brandon Berrett, and Beth Higginbotham 
* Think Tank*: Noah Kaufman (Team Captain), Matt Wilder, and Asya Grechka
*Wild Bunch*: Lance Pekus (Team Captain), Ben Melick, Rose Wetzel
*Alpha*: Brent Steffensen (Team Captain), Evan Dollard, Kacy Catanzaro
*Stratisfaction*: Ryan Stratis (Team Captain), Grace Jones, and Mike Bernardo
*Expendabulls*: Kevin Bull (Team Captain), Alan Connealy, and Luci Romberg
*Tre's Amigoz*: Tremayne Dortch (Team Captain), Andy Lowes, and Cassandra Dortch
*Midoryama*: Ian Dory (Team Captain), Dan Yager, and Meagan Martin
*Towers Of Power*: Brandon Mears (Team Captain), Dan Polizzi, Selena Laniel
*Golden Hearts*: Neil Craver (Team Captain), Grant McCartney, and Natalie Duran
*Nor Cal Ninjas*: David Campbell (Team Captain), Sean Noble, and Rachel Mulvaney 
*Storm Team Moravsky*: Joe Moravsky (Team Captain), Rob Moravsky, and Marybeth Wang 
* The Average Jojo's*: Jojo Bynum (Team Captain), James Bogle Jr, and Caitlin Shukwit
* G-Force*: Jessie Graff (Team Captain), Nicholas Coolridge, Travis Brewer
*TEAM TNT*: Travis Rosen (Team Captain), Adam Arnold, and Joyce Shahboz
*The Real Life Beasts*: Drew Drechsel (Team Captain), James Mcgrath, and Erica Cook
* The InvincAbels*: Abel Gonzalez (Team Captain), Nathan Jasso, and Jeri D'aurelio
*The Rahn-Aways*: Jamie Rahn (Team Captain), Adam Grossman, and Courtney Venuti
*Party Time*: Brian Arnold (Team Captain), Jake Murray, and Jennifer Tavernier
* Team Brittens*: Geoff Britten (Team Captain), Dustin McKinney, and Jessica Britten
* Elet-Trikz*: Elet Hall (Team Captain), Dillon Gates, and Cassie Craig
*The Iron Grip*: Sam Sann (Team Captain), Daniel Gil, and Richelle Hepler 
*The Lab Rats*: Brian Wilczewski (Team Captain), Chris Wilczewski, Michelle Warnky


----------



## SnakeEyes

Neat but I don't get Esquire. ugh


----------



## bicker

Which answers the earlier question someone asked about why this is on Esquire. While this may not get SnakeEyes to upgrade to a higher cable package, and perhaps won't (itself) get anyone to do so, it does put upward pressure of selection of cable packages.

Regardless, does anyone know if Team Ninja Warrior will be available on Esquire Now.


----------



## NatasNJ

Boy was the team ninja show painful to watch. I liked the actual runs but that only consisted of 8 minutes of the whole show. 52 minutes was JUNK!


----------



## NorthAlabama

isn't that the typical nw format? i'm almost sure both astrohip and i have mentioned how much of the show we ffwd through.


----------



## astrohip

I think it seemed more painful because they ran the background on *each* contestant. Usually on ANW, we get one background & run, then three or four runs. Rinse & repeat.

On TNW we're getting backgrounds before every run. Uggh.

I'll confess to speeding thru most of last night. It was a repeat of the sneak preview we saw a few weeks ago. Since I already knew the outcome, I watched at FF2X.

If _*EVER *_a show was made for DVRs, this is it.


----------



## bryhamm

NatasNJ said:


> Boy was the team ninja show painful to watch. I liked the actual runs but that only consisted of 8 minutes of the whole show. 52 minutes was JUNK!


Well, this is disappointing. I thought I heard that most of the show was going to be the runs themselves. Guess not.


----------



## mattack

QuickMode!!


----------



## astrohip

I'm watching in SD on someone else's TV, so maybe I'm missing something, but...

It seems the course has two left turns in it, modest angles, but still a turn. So does this mean the competitor on the right has to run slightly further than the one on the left?


----------



## bryhamm

What is the point of round 1? It is the winners of round 2 that move on.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> What is the point of round 1? It is the winners of round 2 that move on.


How else can they fill up an hour?


----------



## astrohip

**Reminder* this Sunday night at 8/7C, is "USA vs The World" on NBC (not Esquire).*

This is the first time Isaac Caldiero and Geoff Britten have appeared together since... well, you know when.



> Team USA will include series champion and $1 million winner Isaac Caldiero, as well as his season-seven runner-up Geoff Britten. Series alums Kevin Bull, Drew Drechsel, Ian Dory and Joe Moravsky will also help Team USA
> 
> Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila will host, and Kristine Leahy will co-host.


----------



## verdugan

astrohip said:


> **Reminder* this Sunday night at 8/7C, is "USA vs The World" on NBC (not Esquire).*
> 
> This is the first time Isaac Caldiero and Geoff Britten have appeared together since... well, you know when.


Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## astrohip

USA! USA!

A fun event, maybe a little jingoistic, but still enjoyable to watch. Took me about an hour and a quarter to watch the three hour recording. Sorry to see Popeye get sick and miss out. I wonder when this was actually recorded?

The poor Japanese just can't catch a break. I don't know if it's their smaller stature that causes so many problems, or their unfamiliarity with the course. EU gave it a great run. They have a couple people I'd love to see compete during the regular season.

[Aside: Can non-Americans compete on ANW, or is it only _AMERICAN _Ninja Warriors?]

Didja catch at the very beginning when Matt said they had *two *American Ninja Warriors competing in the competition? I guess the official ruling is Geoff Britten _is_ an ANW.

[Aside II: I like to believe this is a legit competition, but when the entire night hinges on the last run, one gets suspicious. Just sayin'.]

Here's a link to some more story...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...or-2016-results-recap-from-january-31-episode


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> USA! USA!
> Didja catch at the very beginning when Matt said they had *two *American Ninja Warriors competing in the competition?


True but later they referred to him as one of two contestants who completed stage 4.



Spoiler



I loved it when Caldiero fell early.


----------



## mattack

Dang NBC has huge recordings.. Had to stop a bit over halfway through since I was also recording a bunch of other stuff in HD that night (including the as yet unwatched Grease). (I caught up then watched the rest). Watched the whole show in QuickMode.


----------



## Ruth

I have now watched 2 of the US vs. the World shows and I have to say I think they are fixed. The US always wins at the last minute? After American heroics and weird flukey falls by everyone else? And it always comes down to the very last run of the broadcast? It's just all too convenient. 

I also have to say I hate the whole model of the US vs. the World shows because the guys chosen get a huge advantage in the regular season by getting so much extra practice on the Vegas obstacles. To me what keeps the show fresh is that each course has a new combination of obstacles and the competitors haven't gotten to practice on the exact course before the competition. But then you get to Vegas and the course hasn't changed much in years, and now these competitors in the specials have gotten to do it over and over again -- not because they have advanced to finals, but because they were chosen for a spinoff show. Watching these guys sprint through it, I also feel like the Vegas course needs an overhaul. It just seems too familiar and easy to these guys now. It's no longer a crazy hard thing that nobody can get through.


----------



## astrohip

I agree with most of that, especially the Vegas course comments, except that Europe won last time, at the very end. But this is two years in a row the final final run has decided the winner. And I agree (what I said a few posts above)... makes you wonder.

Totally agree on the Vegas course. Even Matt & Akbar made several comments about how the Japanese & EU competitors were seeing the course for the first time. And we know the Americans have seen it several times. Unfair.

Agree, refresh the course. And create a new course for these team competitions.


----------



## astrohip

Props to Kacy for tackling the Warped Wall when she didn't have to. Woman has guts.

Really expected the Stratis Faction to win. If he hadn't fallen off the mushroom...

So we have Kristine Leahy back doing sideline reporting on USA vs The World, while Alex Curry handles it for Team ANW. I like Alex, she has more presence, and feels more connected to the competitors than KL does. Maybe she'll step up to S8 duties?


----------



## astrohip

So now that we have a few episodes under our belts, what does everyone think? I like the speed, and am amazed how close many of the races are. But after watching a few, I realize I still like the regular ANW better.

Here is the first news I have seen of Season 8 (2016) locations: OK City!

http://www.news9.com/story/31268092/american-ninja-warrior-plans-episode-at-oklahoma-capitol



> The south plaza of the Oklahoma Capitol will be turned into a giant obstacle course for the filming of an upcoming episode of the reality competition television show "American Ninja Warrior."
> 
> Gov. Mary Fallin and legislative leaders announced Friday that producers of the NBC program will shoot at the Capitol from May 6-7.
> 
> The program features participants who compete to finish elaborate obstacle courses in front of a live audience.
> 
> Fallin said in a statement the shoot will give viewers the opportunity to highlight the state Capitol, which is undergoing a $120 million renovation.


----------



## bicker

I wish they put the best parts of each together. I far prefer head to head racing. And I far prefer teams - though there you get into a chicken and egg situation a bit, especially with regard to those who train by themselves. 

However, I don't like the utter waste of the first round in TNW. That's pointless. If you're going to do that, do a three round round-robin approach, holding off with tie-breakers until they're needed to resolve the result of the round-robin.


----------



## mattack

Maybe I'm missing something, but I watched pretty carefully in the last episode after noticing this... (well, watched it all in Quickmode, but anyway).

Doesn't the contestant on the RIGHT side (from the contestant point of view.. nearest to the camera from our point of view) have an inherent disadvantage?

The course makes at least two left turns, and the contestant has to 'go around the curve'. They start/endpoints are at the same place, so it seems to me like the person on the right has to go a farther distance..

The starting points aren't staggered like they are on a running track (so they all end up at the finish line with the same distance gone if they stay in their lane)..

I realize it's relatively minor, and likely offset by the difficulty of the actual "hard parts" of the course..

What am I missing? In the most recent episode, there WAS a case of the same contestants going against each other twice, and they did switch sides... but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I watched pretty carefully in the last episode after noticing this... (well, watched it all in Quickmode, but anyway).
> 
> Doesn't the contestant on the RIGHT side (from the contestant point of view.. nearest to the camera from our point of view) have an inherent disadvantage?
> 
> The course makes at least two left turns, and the contestant has to 'go around the curve'. They start/endpoints are at the same place, so it seems to me like the person on the right has to go a farther distance..
> 
> The starting points aren't staggered like they are on a running track (so they all end up at the finish line with the same distance gone if they stay in their lane)..
> 
> I realize it's relatively minor, and likely offset by the difficulty of the actual "hard parts" of the course..
> 
> What am I missing? In the most recent episode, there WAS a case of the same contestants going against each other twice, and they did switch sides... but that doesn't always happen.


You mean what this guy said a month ago... 



astrohip said:


> I'm watching in SD on someone else's TV, so maybe I'm missing something, but...
> 
> It seems the course has two left turns in it, modest angles, but still a turn. So does this mean the competitor on the right has to run slightly further than the one on the left?


----------



## bicker

mattack said:


> Doesn't the contestant on the RIGHT side (from the contestant point of view.. nearest to the camera from our point of view) have an inherent disadvantage?


It seems too obvious to be true, so I suspect there is something we're not noticing. One thing I notice right off the bat about it, in that regard, is that since one of those bends in the course is right before the warped wall, the contestant on the right have a longer run-up to the warped wall, which is an advantage. I'm not sure if that one advantage outweighs the four extra steps that contestant has to take to get to that point, but perhaps it does.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> You mean what this guy said a month ago...


..and much more succinctly!


----------



## mattack

bicker said:


> is that since one of those bends in the course is right before the warped wall, the contestant on the right have a longer run-up to the warped wall, which is an advantage.


I understand the idea that this would be an advantage in some cases, but I forget, don't they still have to go DOWN a little ramp and then back up the warped wall? So much so that people don't usually just run the whole way (including down the ramp)?


----------



## astrohip

*Season 8 Schedule-(subject to change)*

*ATLANTA, GA*
3/18/16 Regional Qualifying
3/19/16 Regional Final

*LOS ANGELES, CA*
4/8/16 TENTATIVE Regional Qualifying
4/9/16 TENTATIVE Regional Final

*INDIANAPOLIS, IN*
4/27/16 Regional Qualifying
4/28/16 Regional Final

*OKLAHOMA CITY, OK*
5/13/16 Regional Qualifying
5/14/16 Regional Final

*PHILADELPHIA, PA*
5/26/16 Regional Qualifying
5/27/16 Regional Final
*
FINALS  LAS VEGAS, NV*
Between 6/15/16 & 6/20/16


----------



## bicker

mattack said:


> I understand the idea that this would be an advantage in some cases, but I forget, don't they still have to go DOWN a little ramp and then back up the warped wall? So much so that people don't usually just run the whole way (including down the ramp)?


I don't see a down ramp in Long Beach.


----------



## astrohip

I'm not sure any longer runup to the Warped Wall helps the person on the right side, as both competitors still climb down from the runway, and onto the actual challenge. That negates any distance adv/disadv.

If I'm understanding the post correctly.



astrohip said:


> Season 8 Schedule-(subject to change)


I should have made it clear, these are the event dates, not the NBC air dates.


----------



## 2004raptor

astrohip said:


> *Season 8 Schedule-(subject to change)*
> 
> *ATLANTA, GA*
> 3/18/16 Regional Qualifying
> 3/19/16 Regional Final


My son really likes ANW. Wold it even be worth it to try to go a spectate???? Seems like someone here before has done so. Just curious if you can really see the contestants run the course???


----------



## bryhamm

2004raptor said:


> My son really likes ANW. Wold it even be worth it to try to go a spectate???? Seems like someone here before has done so. Just curious if you can really see the contestants run the course???


They had it here in St Louis either last year or the year before. It was run at some ungodly time like 2 am or something goofy like that.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure any longer runup to the Warped Wall helps the person on the right side


Without getting out a tape measure, it would be hard to determine. We know that the Warped Wall in Stage 1 is made deliberately shorter than that during the city qualifying, and we know that Iseman says that the shorter runup to the Warped Wall there makes it more difficult.


----------



## bicker

I did a quick look-see for details about the Atlanta qualifying, and from what I could find it didn't seem like they were particularly interested in having that many spectators. I suppose the competitors and their respective entourages are sufficient for their needs.


----------



## astrohip

2004raptor said:


> My son really likes ANW. Wold it even be worth it to try to go a spectate???? Seems like someone here before has done so. Just curious if you can really see the contestants run the course???


I was the one who went last year, when they were in Houston. Look for my post about a year ago. Short version: Even though I had a guaranteed admission ticket (in writing "guaranteed"), I was not admitted. Along with hundreds more turned away. It turns out they give tickets away like free kittens, then only admit as many as they need to fill the stands. I swore I'd never go again.

Having said that... we're going to be in ATL that very weekend for our grandson's 1st BD party. It's clearly an omen! Hmm... maybe I'll try again.

And yes, it was held in the middle of the night, as they like to record ANW in the dark.

I was able to see a good part of the course (and runs) by standing on the outside/backside of the controlled area, sorta on the side the cameras are on. But that was pure luck; no way of knowing if any other venue has that same layout.


----------



## brettatk

bicker said:


> I did a quick look-see for details about the Atlanta qualifying, and from what I could find it didn't seem like they were particularly interested in having that many spectators. I suppose the competitors and their respective entourages are sufficient for their needs.


You found more than I could. I couldn't find anything about how to buy tickets or go watch.


----------



## bicker

brettatk said:


> You found more than I could. I couldn't find anything about how to buy tickets or go watch.


I actually found even more just now, when I went back to the URLs to the pages I found this morning, to post here. So evidently the details are being added as we speak...

Get tickets here...
http://on-camera-audiences.com/shows/American_Ninja_Warrior/201603182000

Details of where and when here...
http://www.mudrunguide.com/event/atlanta-georgia-american-ninja-warrior-regional-final-2016/


----------



## brettatk

bicker said:


> I actually found even more just now, when I went back to the URLs to the pages I found this morning, to post here. So evidently the details are being added as we speak...
> 
> Get tickets here...
> http://on-camera-audiences.com/shows/American_Ninja_Warrior/201603182000
> 
> Details of where and when here...
> http://www.mudrunguide.com/event/atlanta-georgia-american-ninja-warrior-regional-final-2016/


Thanks! I'll go and check it out.


----------



## bryhamm

bicker said:


> I wish they put the best parts of each together. I far prefer head to head racing. And I far prefer teams - though there you get into a chicken and egg situation a bit, especially with regard to those who train by themselves.
> 
> *However, I don't like the utter waste of the first round in TNW. That's pointless.* If you're going to do that, do a three round round-robin approach, holding off with tie-breakers until they're needed to resolve the result of the round-robin.


Really came to fruition this week. Both teams that lost round 1 turned around and won round 2 and moved on. So dumb.


----------



## DancnDude

I hate that they allowed "wildcards" into the semifinals. How stupid.


----------



## jeepair

I do not get Esquire in HD which sucks, but I *think* I've seen all of the team competitions but I never saw the team Jessie Graf is captain of. G-Force? Did they run and lose?


----------



## astrohip

jeepair said:


> I do not get Esquire in HD which sucks, but I *think* I've seen all of the team competitions but I never saw the team Jessie Graf is captain of. G-Force? Did they run and lose?


Yes. And she was one of the teams I was really pulling for. I love Jessie, great personality. I think it was the first or second episode.

DirecTV has ESQ in SD, my Comcast (Houston) has it in HD. It's not a popular enough channel to be HD everywhere.


----------



## Ruth

I have to say I'm not loving TNW. As others have pointed out the scoring system is stupid. But my main issue is that what I really like about ANW is watching people grapple with unfamiliar and/or difficult obstacles. Seeing the same people race through the same course week after week, without any real question that they can and will finish the course, is frankly kind of boring.


----------



## DancnDude

I really like the head-to-head and speed aspects of TNW. Though I do agree with you that the course should change more from episode to episode. 

I was quite disappointed that the semifinals basically has the same course as the preliminary rounds. 

Maybe since it's the first season, they'll build up to a more dynamic course for next year. I do think if things remain static, this will get old much more quickly.


----------



## mattack

wait, didn't they change the course? or was it only semi-finals to finals?


----------



## astrohip

*Season 8 of American Ninja Warrior will premiere Wednesday, June 1 at 8 pm.*

Ninja Warrior will be hosted by Matt Iseman, Akbar Gbajabiamila with Kristine Leahy, making stops in Atlanta, Los Angeles, Indianapolis, Oklahoma City and Philadelphia before heading to Mt. Midoriyama in Las Vegas.

(So Kristine Leahy will be back on the sidelines.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~

I rec'd tickets, guaranteed admission, for Friday night in Atlanta. On a weekend I happen to be there. Haven't decided if I want to actually go or not.


----------



## astrohip

Still trying to decide if I want to go to the taping. It's Sat night, not tonight. They even sent me parking instructions, and a reminder that I have guaranteed admission. So either they're still full of BS, or they learned how many pissed off attendees they had last year. I vote BS.

Also, supposed to rain in ATL all weekend. No idea what happens if it rains.

Off to the airport...


----------



## astrohip

Also, check this out... my Google Alert for ANW turned this up:

(not really NSFW, but be discreet)
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cas/5496038924.html

So if I can't get my wife or SIL to go with me, I could call these people!


----------



## astrohip

http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/201...rican-ninja-warrior-at-atlantas-turner-field/


----------



## astrohip

Got in to the Atlanta Finals last night. I'll post more later when I'm back home.


----------



## brettatk

I never received any information after submitting info about going to the Atlanta trials. Would have loved to have taken the kids.


----------



## astrohip

I made it into the ANW Atlanta Finals, Saturday night (Mar 19). First, the competition:

_[BTW, no real spoilers here. I do describe (vaguely) the obstacles, and I talk about some competitors who were there, but no results, or who's "going to Vegas".]_

Started about 9:30. There were 30 people scheduled to run, the winners from the previous night's qualifiers. They said about 120 ran on Friday night. Clearly newbies and unknowns first, as none of us knew any of them. They've changed the steps quite a bit (see pics below). Also, IRL, they are *really* far apart. What looks like an easy jump on TV is about 6 feet. Also, at the end, instead of simply landing on a platform as in previous years, you now jump to a rope, then swing to the platform. No one fell on the 1st obstacle.

Second obstacle was a slide/jump. A few fell.

Third was spinning wheels you had to hang onto, and swing from one to another. A few more fell.

Fourth was a new obstacle. Climb up a pole, traverse some poles, come down a pole. A few more fell.

Fifth was the Warped Wall. Believe it or not, a few couldn't make it up the wall. This was as far as the qualifiers went.

The sixth obstacle, and first one added for the finals, was the Salmon Ladder. A few more fell.

Seventh was similar to the final obstacle of Stage 3 in Vegas, where you swung from landing to landing using a moving pole, but in this one, each arm had its own grip. Sounds confusing, will make sense when you see it. No one made it past this while we were there.

Eighth was a climb up a spider wall, but no one made it this far while we were there.

I went with my daughter, another big ANW fan, but she needed to leave before midnight. At that point, maybe half the competitors were still left. I heard it went on until around 3:30am.

Very few recognizable competitors up to that time. The boys from Brazil were there, and one or two others I vaguely knew. I assume the big names were in the later part of the evening.

Next I'll do a brief writeup on the experience itself.


----------



## astrohip

Here are some pics from the evening. They allowed you to take pictures of the crowd, but not the obstacles or the competitors. So I have very few pics of those (a few stealth pics though!). Also a pic of some big names who happened to be sitting next to us.

Two pics here, and two more in the next post.


----------



## astrohip

Two more pics...


----------



## astrohip

The experience:

We got there about 8:00pm. We had Priority tickets, and that let us get in a line with about 50-70 people in it. The regular line was about 500-700 people at the time. They started letting us in around 8:30.

They led us behind the bleachers all the way to the beginning of the course*, and seated us in the first bleachers, directly in front of the Steps. At first we weren't thrilled to be so far down, but our handler (each set of bleachers had a handler to keep an eye on us--no pics!) said they were great seats, as we could see everyone who competed. Plus there was a large TV screen to show us the back end of the course. We could see the first three obstacles well, and that was about it.

_* The course runs, looking from the bleachers, right to left. On TV it's left to right. You enter the entire area from the end of the course, so you have to walk behind the entire course/bleachers, to get to the beginning. The area on the other side of the course (behind from our POV) is all production--camera crew, course marshals, etc. In front is the bleachers, and a small area between the bleachers & the course where family can follow a competitor. Matt & Akbar are roughly in front of the WW. The ninja staging area is around the Steps, right at the beginning, and to the right of the first set of bleachers (where we sat)._

It started finally around 9:30. Each competitor takes far longer than what they show on TV, with the rest-breaks getting longer & longer as they made it further thru the course. Getting to the Warped Wall often took 4-6 minutes plus.

Sometimes they would run the next competitor 2-3 minutes after the previous one, and other times 15+ minutes. No rhyme or reason, and no one said why.

They schooled us on when to cheer (duh!), and when to applaud. They even led us in cheering before it began, so they would have some stock footage to insert when needed.

It turned out that these first set of bleachers was were the competitors & family also sat to watch. Next to us was a woman from somewhere in the South. Her son was running that night. He had been the last one to run the night before! #120!

Also, several well-known ninjas would come out at various times to watch someone run, and sit in our section. At one point, Kacy C, Meagan M, Drew D and Ryan S were all sitting there chatting and watching the runs. See my pic above.

We finally left around midnight, my daughter had to get home. On the way out, we walked behind the bleachers again, and nearly ran into "The Weatherman" Joe Moravsky standing around back there. Then not twenty feet later, we saw Geoff Britten talking to some other ninjas. I have no idea if they were there to visit & cheer & watch, or compete later that night.

All in all, a fun night. It was free, and if you're an ANW fan, it's cool to see the ninjas run the course in person, and of course to see some of your favorites.


----------



## DancnDude

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brettatk

Astrohip, how did you get tickets? Did you just go to the site and submit your information for Atlanta like I did and they emailed you? Just wondering if that was the case or if you had another connection. Hopefully if they come back to Atlanta I can get a few tickets.


----------



## astrohip

brettatk said:


> Astrohip, how did you get tickets? Did you just go to the site and submit your information for Atlanta like I did and they emailed you? Just wondering if that was the case or if you had another connection. Hopefully if they come back to Atlanta I can get a few tickets.


I knew about the site that handles tickets for ANW: On Camera Audiences. I registered with them last year when they were in Houston (my hometown), and kept following up this year, looking for changes & adds to the list of events. I don't know any easy way to do it.

I got lucky that ATL was one of the cities, and it happened to fall on the weekend we went there for our grandson's 1st BD party. :up:

http://on-camera-audiences.com/shows/American_Ninja_Warrior

I'll try and remember to post something here next year when it comes up. The actual events are held March thru May. I'm not sure how early you can apply for tickets, I think I applied about 4 weeks ago. I know selection in ATL was limited when I applied, so clearly it had opened before I saw it. I have a reminder to check next year in January.


----------



## astrohip

OKC taping starts tonight... here's a story on the $$$ rebates of filming in OKC:

http://www.reddirtreport.com/red-dirt-news/american-ninja-warriors-show-receive-115000-film-rebate



> *NBC show to begin taping Friday night*
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY  NBC-TVs highly rated American Ninja Warriors show will receive an estimated $115,000 in film rebates for producing part of its series on the south side of the state Capitol, a state official said.
> 
> The show will begin taping Friday at 9 p.m. and continue until the sun rises Saturday morning, said Tara Maloy Sofsky, director of the Oklahoma Film and Music Office.


More at the link.


----------



## astrohip

Bump!* ANW returns to NBC this weekend.* According to FutonCritic, this Sunday May 29, at 9/8C, ANW returns with a two hour "All Star Special". Then the first qualifying runs air Wednesday, June 1 at 8/7C. It jumps around from Sunday to Wed to Monday during June.

Here's the broadcast schedule for June, all on NBC:


Code:


June 1, 2016            Los Angeles, California
June 8, 2016            Atlanta, Georgia
June 13, 2016           Indianapolis, Indiana
June 20, 2016           Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
June 27, 2016           Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Wiki link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Ninja_Warrior_(season_8)


----------



## NatasNJ

Looks like they are filming the Philadelphia location today and tomorrow. 

I read on one of the ANW athletes facebook posts that they didn't invite back a lot of the regulars. Chris Wilcezski was invited back but it sounds like there was a lot of regulars in those circles that didn't get an invite.


----------



## astrohip

NatasNJ said:


> Looks like they are filming the Philadelphia location today and tomorrow.


Yep...


Code:


Qualifying airing   Finals airing    City          
June 27, 2016       TBA              Philadelphia  

Qualifying date  Finals date    Venue                    
May 26, 2016     May 27, 2016   Richmond Power Plant

Go check it out if you can. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## NatasNJ

Watched the All-Stars episode. Wow. Thank goodness for Tivo. Cranked it out in 15 minutes.  Weird that it was clearly from 2015 but aired this year. Wonder why they did that.


----------



## Philosofy

NatasNJ said:


> Watched the All-Stars episode. Wow. Thank goodness for Tivo. Cranked it out in 15 minutes.  Weird that it was clearly from 2015 but aired this year. Wonder why they did that.


I was impressed that they maxed out two of the obstacles: salmon ladder and the swing from one two inch grip to another. 14 feet was unreal!


----------



## astrohip

NatasNJ said:


> Watched the All-Stars episode. Wow. Thank goodness for Tivo. Cranked it out in 15 minutes.  Weird that it was clearly from 2015 but aired this year. Wonder why they did that.


Took me 18 minutes. Need to work on my thumb skills.

It was filmed immediately after (like the next day) the _ANW USA vs the World_ competition. That aired Jan 31 of this year. No idea when it was filmed. Why they waited to air it... I'm sure some Ratings Ninja at NBC is in charge of that decision. 



Philosofy said:


> I was impressed that they maxed out two of the obstacles: salmon ladder and the swing from one two inch grip to another. 14 feet was unreal!


I thought the All-Star part was ok. Nothing special. The best part was watching the females compete on the stages (2 & 3) they normally don't progress to. Meagan Martin is my hero! And Jessie Graff is right behind her.

I enjoyed the super-sized obstacles. They were fun to watch. And yeah, the 14 foot Super Sonic Shelf grab was great. Plus the Steroidal Warped Wall.

Ready for some ANW this Wednesday!


----------



## LooseWiring

Just read an interesting article about last year's ANW.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/ninjagate-american-ninja-warrior_us_56006865e4b00310edf8262f

Although Isaac Caldero won the final challenge he was invited to Vegas as a wildcard because he failed on the regional finals.

I've always had an issue with Geoff Britten not also winning the title of American Ninja Warriordespite being the first person to complete the course.

To me, both should have won the title of American Ninja Warrior, and Britten should have been given some compensation.


----------



## BrettStah

LooseWiring said:


> I've always had an issue with Geoff Britten not also winning the title of American Ninja Warriordespite being the first person to complete the course.
> 
> To me, both should have won the title of American Ninja Warrior, and Britten should have been given some compensation.


Hopefully the rules were clear on how the competition was handled. They made it seem like they were clear - fastest up the tower is the winner. I'm not sure they realistically expected two people to make it to the last stage though. I think you're looking for the equivalent to the Olympics, where there are awards for 2nd (and 3rd) place. That would make sense to me too.


----------



## astrohip

The issue was the difference between being called an "American Ninja Warrior", and winning the competition.

According to everything Matt & Akbar have said over the years, anyone making it to the top of Mt. Mido in the allotted time was considered an "ANW". Hence both Geoff & Isaac are official ANWs. Geoff was the FIRST ANW. Isaac the second.

Isaac was the fastest, so he wins the million bucks.

The controversy came in when some didn't want to call Geoff an ANW. Isaac took offense at it, and kept claiming HE was the one and only ANW. Even NBC for a while denied Geoff his due. All parties had issues differentiating between being an ANW, and being the winner of the competition.

Slowly, everyone has come around to admitting that Geoff being an ANW (and the first) doesn't deny Isaac his due. Except for Isaac, who still seems to hold some resentment that Geoff is allowed to breathe the same air as him.


----------



## astrohip

ANW news...

*Team Ninja Warrior Renewed for Season 2 at Esquire Network*
http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/team-ninja-warrior-season-2-renewed-esquire-1201785776/



> Esquire Network has renewed Team Ninja Warrior for Season 2.
> 
> The upcoming season will consist of 16 episodes, which will include a five-part special event, Team Ninja Warrior: College Edition, featuring top college competitors going head-to-head against rival universities.
> 
> The first spinoff of the American Ninja Warrior franchise, Team Ninja Warrior ranks as Esquires most-watched original series of all time. The series features teams made up of past competitors from the flagship series.


*NBC Launches American Ninja Warrior Digital Series*
http://variety.com/2016/digital/new...-warrior-digital-series-exclusive-1201785644/



> NBC is introducing two new digital series that will take viewers behind the scenes on unscripted obstacle-course competition series American Ninja Warrior. The new series, Crashing the Course and 24/B4, are set to premiere Tuesday on the NBC app, NBC.com, and the American Ninja Warrior YouTube channel.
> 
> Weekly series Crashing the Course will explore how each obstacle is designed, constructed and tested, leading up to the moment when the first American Ninja Warrior competitor takes the course. Alex Weber of MTVs Greatest Party Story Ever will host the series
> 
> Series 24/B4 will highlight one competitor each week. The series will explore the competitors personal life as well as his or her preparation for the show 24 hours the course run.


----------



## mattack

NatasNJ said:


> Watched the All-Stars episode. Wow. Thank goodness for Tivo. Cranked it out in 15 minutes.  Weird that it was clearly from 2015 but aired this year. Wonder why they did that.


How could you tell it was from 2015.

Wow, you guys skip more than I do.. Though I still wish it was faster, this type of show I typically watch Quickmode the whole way through nowadays... (Something like American Idol, which I still have 1.5 seasons of and have actually been catching up on, I QuickMode for the non-performance section, and still sometimes FF boring songs and if I FF the song I usually FF the banter afterwards.)


----------



## astrohip

And it's back! Good episode tonight. I realize no matter how many All-Star Specials, Team Competitions, Vs the Worlds, and rip-off shows there are, I still like plain ol' American Ninja Warrior the best.

Jessie Graff is something else. She's got bigger leg muscles than most guys. A couple other new females also did well.

Next week is from ATL. I'll make sure and grab a few hundred screen shots so you guys can see me in the stands!


----------



## jeepair

I'm impressed by Jessie's mother doing a pullup. wow. Looks like she can easily do several. 

Glad Jessie is through and I hope she makes it through the city final. To me it appeared the runup for the warped wall was a shorter distance than last year.


----------



## NatasNJ

mattack said:


> How could you tell it was from 2015.


If you looked at the logo in the background it clearly said 2015 in it.

Plus they didn't have the finals this year yet. They just had the Philly Qualifiers last week. So there is no way they flew everyone out to Vegas for the all star challenge before the finals 2016.


----------



## astrohip

Some ANW news from around the web...

~~~~~~~~
This is an article about how the Wolfpack has signed with a leading Denver modeling agency. The real news is the Wolfpack is now Noah Kaufman, Ian Dory, Brian Arnold, and Meagan Martin. Up until now, the WP included Isaac Caldiero. Hmm... is there a bridge Isaac _hasn't_ burned?

*Wilhelmina Denver Signs the "Wolfpack" from American Ninja Warrior*
http://newswire.net/newsroom/pr/000...the-wolfpack-from-american-ninja-warrior.html

~~~~~~~~~~
Lengthy but interesting article about compensation:

*American Ninja Warrior Season 8s Biggest Obstacle: Compensation For The Athletes*
http://www.ibtimes.com/american-nin...iggest-obstacle-compensation-athletes-2376650

And from the article:


> The show has made some changes to address the controversy that erupted in the wake of Brittens finals finish. Now if multiple athletes beat the finals course, they split the money. Additionally, the show has added smaller payouts  ranging from $1,000 to $5,000  for athletes who come in first, second or third in the regional finals courses.


~~~~~~~~

And speaking of winners, I noticed in last night's premiere, Matt & Akbar referred to the *two American Ninja Warriors from last season's finale*, and the single winner of the million dollar prize. So they've resolved that controversy.


----------



## Ruth

astrohip said:


> And it's back! Good episode tonight. I realize no matter how many All-Star Specials, Team Competitions, Vs the Worlds, and rip-off shows there are, I still like plain ol' American Ninja Warrior the best.


Amen to this!

Some of the specials are pretty horrible. All-stars in particular I found to be almost unwatchably bad. Why did they make them wear those terrible outfits?! And if they were going to wear terrible outfits, why were the two teams' terrible outfits almost identical? I know that seems like a silly criticism but it was practically all I could think about while watching it.

As for the regular ANW that was new last night, are there still walk-on spots? I didn't hear any chatter about it, but I FF a lot so could well have missed it.


----------



## mattack

Wow.. I realize as the athletes get better, they have to make the course harder.. But it seems to me they made a GIANT jump in difficulty. When even the replacement for the steps at the beginning was hard for various people.


----------



## astrohip

You heard it here first. Saw a casting call on one of my online sources for...

American Ninja Warrior College Team Edition


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> You heard it here first. Saw a casting call on one of my online sources for...
> 
> American Ninja Warrior College Team Edition


lol ... smeeked yourself


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> lol ... smeeked yourself


That was almost two days ago... who can remember that far back?!?


----------



## bryhamm

Finally got around to watching the all-stars ep and the 1st ep of the new season.

For the all-starts, would really have liked to see how far Drew and Isaac could push that one challenge. I get why they stopped, but it would have been nice to see the real limit.


For the first ep of the new season, as mentioned before they've really made it tougher on the qualifying course.


----------



## DancnDude

bryhamm said:


> Finally got around to watching the all-stars ep and the 1st ep of the new season.
> 
> For the all-starts, would really have liked to see how far Drew and Isaac could push that one challenge. I get why they stopped, but it would have been nice to see the real limit.
> 
> For the first ep of the new season, as mentioned before they've really made it tougher on the qualifying course.


I watched them this weekend as well.

Yeah Drew looked like he might have been able to leap another 2 feet. That was actually pretty cool. Maybe if they do it again next year they'll set it up to allow for a longer distance.


----------



## hummingbird_206

astrohip said:


> And it's back! Good episode tonight. I realize no matter how many All-Star Specials, Team Competitions, Vs the Worlds, and rip-off shows there are, I still like plain ol' American Ninja Warrior the best.
> 
> Jessie Graff is something else. She's got bigger leg muscles than most guys. A couple other new females also did well.
> 
> Next week is from ATL. I'll make sure and grab a few hundred screen shots so you guys can see me in the stands!


I'm very happy it's back! I've never liked any of the special flavors.

And yes, this course seemed really tough for the first stage. I can't imagine how difficult the city finals will be.


----------



## BrettStah

Jessie "Wonder Woman" Graff is awesome and mesmerizing to watch as she goes through the xourse. I also wanted to see her mom try the course though!


----------



## hummingbird_206

I thought the LA course looked more difficult than the ATL course. Didn't more people make it though (as in finish) LA than ATL?

Preview for next week


Spoiler



Helio is going to run the course? Wow, that should be interesting. I really like him.


----------



## astrohip

Indianapolis:

I thought the drivers acquitted themselves decently. Helio did ok, but a couple others actually looked good. I wonder why Danica Patrick didn't give it a go?

Caught another editing goof. On a return after a commercial break, they showed us the usual "While we were gone, three more ninjas ran the course...". And one of the ninjas made it thru the spikes, only to fail at the wall. Then later, they showed us someone running the course, and when they made it to the wall, Matt & Akbar went nuts, proclaiming that person "the first one tonight to make it thru the spikes".

So which is it guys? 

Meagan Martin is a beast. Between her & Jessie Graff, they are head & shoulders above the rest of the women. Michelle Warnky is in 3rd, and Mighty Kacy has fallen to fourth. Kacy needs a superb run this coming week to regain her dominance. She will always be the woman who put ANW on the map, but has been passed by more physically adept women.

I timed it last night. Took me 65 minutes to watch a two hour show. And that includes watching several of the human interest stories. I'd rather see them increase the number of competitors, and reduce the non-action time they air.

Off to OKC this coming week!


----------



## hummingbird_206

They keep showing Kacy, but not Brent. Are the 2 still together? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I'm guessing she's getting paid to make appearances and he's got other things to do.


----------



## astrohip

I've seen several promos and events where she was featured, and he was nowhere to be seen. I also saw a blurb about her (recently) that mentioned her boyfriend ("fellow ANW ..."). So no telling. Her FB page doesn't mention him.

At the ATL event I was at, he was not with her.


----------



## MacThor

I think they have a Kacy quota they have to fill. She hasn't finished a course in two years but she appears in every episode.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Kacy does look good in her shorts. Noticed Kristine showing a little more cleavage this season. The more the merrier in my book.


----------



## astrohip

hummingbird_206 said:


> They keep showing Kacy, but not Brent. Are the 2 still together? Enquiring minds want to know.


Answered tonight. No.


----------



## bicker

Spoiler



And neither did well. So the question is whether it is time to find new (universally-telegenic) sweethearts.


----------



## gossamer88

Tonight took out some major players.



Spoiler



Sam Sann, Cowboy, Brent, Kacy...



My heart broke for the woman with Parkinsons.


----------



## bicker

At some point I begin to wonder how random winning is. Not random in that people who aren't great could win, but rather too random with regard to people who are great getting eliminated solely due to the intersection of luck versus lack thereof, and the days of practice versus the days of competition. Of course, there is luck in all competition, but the question is how much luck is too much, and on the other side of the coin, how can they make a competition that is supposed to be mostly about capability less of a tribute to luck.


----------



## astrohip

No need for spoiler tags. The thread title has SPOILERS in it. Plus anyone coming to this thread AFTER a show has aired has to expect us to talk about the show.



bicker said:


> And neither did well. So the question is whether it is time to find new (universally-telegenic) sweethearts.


I'm ok with not having any sweethearts. I don't watch for the romance.



gossamer88 said:


> Tonight took out some major players.
> 
> Sam Sann, Cowboy, Brent, Kacy...
> 
> My heart broke for the woman with Parkinsons.





bicker said:


> At some point I begin to wonder how random winning is. Not random in that people who aren't great could win, but rather too random with regard to people who are great getting eliminated solely due to the intersection of luck versus lack thereof, and the days of practice versus the days of competition. Of course, there is luck in all competition, but the question is how much luck is too much, and on the other side of the coin, how can they make a competition that is supposed to be mostly about capability less of a tribute to luck.


I think the above two quotes go together, as random luck does play some role in those "stars" not making it. Certain obstacles may stop someone at a regional qualifier, whereas they would have easily made it at another. At the same time, with more new contestants who *are* making it, that creates some room for fresh faces.

I don't believe they've said anything specific yet, but last year they had 15 wild card entries, five women and ten men, added to Vegas. Clearly a way to get the big names there. Likely to happen again this year. So maybe Kacy isn't history this season. Yet.


----------



## astrohip

Apparently there was another ANW last night where Kacy dominated the course... 

From Entertainment Weekly:
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/20/kacy-catanzaro-american-ninja-warrior-return



> Kacy Catanzaro is back and mightier than ever. In Mondays episode of American Ninja Warrior, the gymnast returns to prove that she is still a powerful force to be reckoned with  and only EW has a clip of The Mighty Kacys qualifying run.
> 
> For the 2016 qualifying course in Oklahoma City, Catanzaro deftly made her way up the quintuple jump platforms, and then masterfully propelled herself across the arm rings obstacle. During the latter challenge, the shows commentators noted how impressive Catanzaros reach and strength is, given her relative size to other competitors (she stands 5 feet tall and weighs around 95 pounds). *After making quick work of the course, Catanzaro landed on the finishing platform to resounding applause and cheers from the crowd.*
> 
> Catanzaro made a name for herself in 2014 by becoming the first woman to complete the American Ninja Warrior qualifying course, and then the first woman to complete the finals course. Catanzaros groundbreaking performance earned her the nickname The Mighty Kacy among fans. She was eliminated early on in last years American Ninja Warrior run, failing to complete the qualifying course. But clearly that hasnt kept her down.


_I added the bold_


----------



## DouglasPHill

I'm confused, she ran in two different cities?


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> I'm confused, she ran in two different cities?


Last night was OKC, which is what the article mentioned. Did I miss something?


----------



## astrohip

While the article is wrong, here is how "editing" can make it sound correct...



> Kacy Catanzaro is back and mightier than ever. In Mondays episode of American Ninja Warrior, the gymnast returns to prove that she is still a powerful force to be reckoned with  and only EW has a clip of The Mighty Kacys qualifying run.


True. Just blather so far.



> For the 2016 qualifying course in Oklahoma City, Catanzaro deftly made her way up the quintuple jump platforms, and then masterfully propelled herself across the arm rings obstacle.


Also true. She did "master" her way thru the first two obstacles.



> After making quick work of the course, Catanzaro landed on the finishing platform to resounding applause and cheers from the crowd.


It was quick work. She fell next. And it's possible she then later made her way to the "finishing" platform (which could be the interview area), where she of course was greeted by cheers.

The rest is more platitudes and blather. 

I think it's clear that EW saw a clip that showed Kacy competing the first two obstacles, and they wrote a presumptive article on how she conquered the course. I further assume they will quietly remove/amend the article at some point.


----------



## DancnDude

I was surprised at how many big names failed in this one. It seemed like it was one of the easier courses. From me, sitting on the couch watching


----------



## spear

gossamer88 said:


> Tonight took out some major players.
> 
> [unspoilered]Sam Sann, Cowboy, Brent, Kacy.
> 
> [...]


Brent fell but he still qualified for the regional Finals.


----------



## MacThor

Kacy hasn't completed a course since her run in 2014. They will still show her in the crowd at every stop and wild card her into the finals.

It's not her fault, but it is eye-roll-worthy.


----------



## DouglasPHill

"Enquiring minds" want to know, what caused the Brent/Kacy breakup? (and from personal experience there is nothing harder than working with an Ex)


----------



## gossamer88

They did not go into details. And just said they're remaining friends and still working together. They looked awkward.


----------



## astrohip

Two comprehensive wrap-ups...

http://www.vulture.com/2016/06/american-ninja-warrior-recap-season-8-episode-4.html

http://espn.go.com/espnw/culture/ar...ican-ninja-warrior-oklahoma-city-comeback-bid

[Aside: Does no one edit/proof these things: from the ESPN article, "No women made it passed the Log Runner in Monday's episode."]



gossamer88 said:


> They did not go into details. And just said they're remaining friends and still working together. They looked awkward.


Awk. Ward. I loved this line from one of the articles above:



> "Just because we're not a couple anymore doesn't mean we aren't a team," Brent says, sadly.
> 
> I hear what he is saying, but I might also suggest that this is, on some level, exactly what "breakup" means.


----------



## Philosofy

I would guess Kacy outshining Brent was the reason for the breakup. The first time she made it up the warped wall, he went and scaled the obstacle to celebrate with her. Or just get in on the camera time. I remember thinking what a jerk he was to horn in on her accomplishment.


----------



## hummingbird_206

They (Kacy and Brent) still work together and train together. My guess is that is just too much togetherness for a romantic relationship. I think I heard it mentioned that they own the gym together. I thought in past years that they just worked at the same gym but didn't own it?


----------



## bryhamm

Philosofy said:


> I would guess Kacy outshining Brent was the reason for the breakup. The first time she made it up the warped wall, he went and scaled the obstacle to celebrate with her. Or just get in on the camera time. I remember thinking what a jerk he was to horn in on her accomplishment.


I would be surprised if this was the reason.


----------



## mattack

MacThor said:


> Kacy hasn't completed a course since her run in 2014. They will still show her in the crowd at every stop and wild card her into the finals.


(I hope I didn't ask this before..)

This reminds me.. Whenever they have one of the celebs on one of the episodes, they say "they're competing next week in <wherever>".

So do a whole bunch of people just get asked back, and THEY get to pick what city to compete in, THEN they have walk ons to fill the rest?


----------



## Ruth

mattack said:


> (I hope I didn't ask this before..)
> 
> This reminds me.. Whenever they have one of the celebs on one of the episodes, they say "they're competing next week in <wherever>".
> 
> So do a whole bunch of people just get asked back, and THEY get to pick what city to compete in, THEN they have walk ons to fill the rest?


I don't know the answer for sure, but my guess is that the producers choose the cities where the athletes compete. That way they make sure that the high-profile athletes are not all running the same qualifying course. I think that explains why, for example, each qualifier has one or two of the high-profile women, but not more.


----------



## Philosofy

Is Oklahoma the first course where no women are moving on?


----------



## spear

For fans of the original Ninja Warrior, Sasuke 32 aired in Japan a few days ago. Makoto Nagano (the fisherman who was only the second to ever finish the course) announced his retirement. Here is his final run as well as his "retirement ceremony":






(Brent, Kacy, and Drew also competed in this tournament.)


----------



## kdelande

I'm pretty much over Kacy. They've pimped her out way too much and while her achievement was notable, she's definitely been overshadowed now by the likes of Meghan and Jessie.


----------



## BrettStah

kdelande said:


> I'm pretty much over Kacy. They've pimped her out way too much and while her achievement was notable, she's definitely been overshadowed now by the likes of Meghan and Jessie.


I wouldn't go as far as saying I'm over her, but she has been surpassed. The heavy emphasis on upper body strength already works against the female candidates, and when you factor in her tiny size I just don't think she can ever physically complete some of the more challenging obstacles. She just doesn't have the reach/wingspan for some of them, and for those that she can just barely reach, she is much more extended out than the competitors that are 6"-12" taller than she is.


----------



## BrettStah

According to google, Kacy is 4'11", and Jessie Graff is 5'8". That is a huge disadvantage for Kacy, and it's phenomenal that Kacy has done as well as she has. She'd definitely kick my butt on any sort of ninja course!


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> According to google, Kacy is 4'11", and Jessie Graff is 5'8". That is a huge disadvantage for Kacy, and it's phenomenal that Kacy has done as well as she has. She'd definitely kick my butt on any sort of ninja course!


Kacy's infant daughter (if she had one) could kick my butt on an ANW course , but yeah, height, or lack of it, is tough to overcome. There was another competitor last year, military as I vaguely recall, who was height-challenged. He did phenomenally well, for any height, up to a certain point on the courses, and made it to Vegas. But then eventually had too much to overcome on the tougher obstacles. I'm not sure if we saw him this year or not, in the qualifiers. All the seasons blur together for me.

All the leading ninjas are 5/8 or more, I think.


----------



## BrettStah

Yep, I remember him. The thing about the shorter competitors is when they have to fully extend to reach something that taller folks can reach with a bent arm, the forces on their arms are so much more. It's like holding a small dumbbell closer to your body with one arm, versus extending your arm straight out with the same dumbbell. You can't hold it nearly as long when your arm is extended.


----------



## astrohip

I remembered his name... Dustin McKinney. Was in the military editions last season (San Pedro). He killed in the qualifiers, and was the only finisher in the military city finals. He is the shortest man to ever complete a city finals course.

Completed Stage One in Vegas, then fell on the Rope Jungle in Stage Two. An incredible performance for anyone, amazing for someone 5'2".


----------



## astrohip

LA City Finals. Tough course. I don't recall a city finals where they made as many changes as they did to this course, to toughen it up. And The Wedge.

Jessie Graff! Just when the repetitiveness of the course sets in, and it seems like no one can get thru the wedge, she does it. What an incredible run! That's why I watch ANW.

And that rookie that finished. No rookie to the rock-climbing world, but for a first timer on an ANW course, he's a killer.

I'm still convinced they manipulate the coverage*. They don't show the top fifteen until the finals are over, just makes me suspicious.

Next week is the ATL city finals, and the wait will be over... my TV debut.

_
*not the results, just the way we see it on TV_


----------



## DouglasPHill

Omg, Jessie Graff


----------



## DancnDude

Wow Jessie was amazing! Really awesome to see :up:


----------



## Ruth

Woo hoo Jessie! Such a stud.


----------



## justen_m

Awesome Jessie! Great woman to cheer for, and she doesn't sound like a smurf!  Seriously, has there ever been a city final before where only one person completed the course? That rookie rocks too. The wedge is a killer. I wonder how much is it from being a new challenge that nobody practiced, or just being super tough, physically.

I think Jessie's experience as a pole vaulter may have helped her dismount from the thing where many others failed. If you watch the polevault (or I suppose, do actually do it, lol), it has sort of an awkward spring/dismount. Jessie's body control was key to her making the dismount. She's got another skill that not many of the guys have.


----------



## BrettStah




----------



## RockJock

I hate all the coverage Kacy gets just because she was first up the warped wall. She has never made it to Vegas on her own, like Jessie has. Jessie earned her spot and deserves to be honored for her athletic prowess.


----------



## astrohip

RockJock said:


> I hate all the coverage Kacy gets just because she was first up the warped wall. She has never made it to Vegas on her own, like Jessie has. Jessie earned her spot and deserves to be honored for her athletic prowess.


Kacy was the first female to ever finish a qualifying course, and the first female to ever complete a finals course (Dallas 2014), and hence made it to Vegas on her own. She failed on the Jumping Spider, which is not surprising, since no one has ever made it past the JS at her height.

Here is a well-written article, talking about Kacy and her ground-breaking feats, and then gets into how Jessie Graff (and others) have surpassed her in physical prowess.

*Kacy Catanzaro Blazed The Trail On American Ninja Warrior, But Has She Been Left Behind?* 
http://uproxx.com/sports/kacy-catanzaro-american-ninja-warrior-timeline/3/


----------



## MacThor

astrohip said:


> Kacy was the first female to ever finish a qualifying course, and the first female to ever complete a finals course (Dallas 2014), and hence made it to Vegas on her own. She failed on the Jumping Spider, which is not surprising, since no one has ever made it past the JS at her height.
> 
> Here is a well-written article, talking about Kacy and her ground-breaking feats, and then gets into how Jessie Graff (and others) have surpassed her in physical prowess.
> 
> *Kacy Catanzaro Blazed The Trail On American Ninja Warrior, But Has She Been Left Behind?*
> http://uproxx.com/sports/kacy-catanzaro-american-ninja-warrior-timeline/3/


Correct - she did make it to Vegas on merit in 2014. She deserves all of the accolades and trail-blazer comments. She also has been surpassed.

I think the posters who are "over" her are over the hype. She was shown in EVERY episode last season. She was wild-carded into the location final and then to Vegas. She was shown in every qualifier episode this season. Even during "USA vs the World" this year Matt had to say one of the climbers - on STAGE THREE - "reminded him of Kacy Catanzaro." [Akbar] Whaaat? [/Akbar] It was all very forced.

There are plenty of stellar athletes - male and female - that deserve mention on ANW; no need to keep hyping the same one. I do think the producers are starting to realize this and the KC coverage has toned down in the finals a little bit.


----------



## bicker

There are many cooks who can cook great Italian food, but yet we keep seeing Giada De Laurentiis. <shrug> Is it really surprising to anyone that television focuses the viewers' attention on the most photogenic of the choices?


----------



## bryhamm

bicker said:


> There are many cooks who can cook great Italian food, but yet we keep seeing Giada De Laurentiis. <shrug> Is it really surprising to anyone that television to focuses the viewers' attention on the most photogenic of the choices?


Oops


----------



## astrohip

Congrats to our favorite show for its first ever Emmy nomination!
*
Outstanding Reality-Competition Program*
The Amazing Race
American Ninja Warrior
Dancing With The Stars
Project Runway
Top Chef
The Voice

Also, since everyone has been dying to know what fuels Jessie Graff... from _bon appetit_

*There's Not Enough Protein in the World to Fuel American Ninja Warrior Jessie Graff*
http://www.bonappetit.com/entertaining-style/article/jessie-graff-american-ninja-warrior-diet


----------



## astrohip

Random thoughts:

* James McGrath is a beast. Truly. The man comes by his nickname honestly.

* Drew Dreschel ain't bad though 

* Did we even SEE a female last night? Other than...

* I don't get Kristine Leahy. She wears the most revealing and hawt outfit of the entire pre-season in ATL, then proceeds to strategically use her hair to cover it all up. Since she doesn't really contribute anything to the show ("back to you guys"), why is she there? 

I don't really need sex appeal to sell this show, but I get a real mixed message from her.

* Travis Rosen inspires all of us "older viewers" to be more active. I actually sat upright and cheered during his segment. 

* Felt bad for the one Brazi Bros who was #15 before Drew's run. Like he was going to make the cut... 

Yes, this was the one my daughter & I attended, and we were spotted several times in the background. I'll post one of the several hundred shots I snapped of the TV later. I believe bated breath is called for.


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> * I don't get Kristine Leahy. She wears the most revealing and hawt outfit of the entire pre-season in ATL, then proceeds to strategically use her hair to cover it all up. Since she doesn't really contribute anything to the show ("back to you guys"), why is she there?


And she has fantastic legs and wears short dresses but ANW never takes advantage of it.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Yes, this was the one my daughter & I attended, and we were spotted several times in the background. I'll post one of the several hundred shots I snapped of the TV later. I believe bated breath is called for.


You can stop holding your breath...

I've edited the 420 pictures I took of the TV screen down to two. You're welcome.

Daughter is in the blue jacket, I'm to the left of her in a brown jacket. One close-up pic, one farther away.


----------



## astrohip

From USA Today: *
'Ninja Warrior' fans: See the Japanese original*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...e-returns-to-esquire-network-sasuke/87964712/



> American Ninja Warrior, now in its eighth season on NBC, has steadily climbed in ratings. But fans of the extreme obstacle-course competition may not realize the show is based on a long-running Japanese tournament with even more antic announcers, the infamous Warped Wall and a group of amateur all-stars that include a gas-station manager and a fisherman.
> 
> Early next month, Ninja Warrior, known in Japan as Sasuke, will return to U.S. TV under a new deal between NBC-owned Esquire Network and Tokyo Broadcasting System. Esquire has obtained rights to 26 Ninja Warrior tournaments, each filmed on a single day, along with seven Kunoichi spinoff contests that feature only women contestants. Several have never been seen in the U.S.
> 
> *The tournaments, each consisting of two to six half-hour episodes, as a 63-hour Labor Day weekend marathon (Sept. 3, 7 a.m. ET/PT) in Japanese, with English subtitles.*[_sic_] They feature many obstacles familiar to fans of the American spinoff, which early on sent a group of high-scoring competitors to Japan to compete on the original version of the series. Additional newer tournaments of the series, which aired on the small G4 network from 2006 to 2013, will debut next year.


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> From USA Today: *
> 'Ninja Warrior' fans: See the Japanese original*
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...e-returns-to-esquire-network-sasuke/87964712/


Cool. I've never seen any of the originals. Looking forward to 'em. I actually get Esquire. Heck, just checking my guide, I see that today starting at 11am MDT, it is re-airing this year's S8E6-E9 Finals for LA, ATL, Indy, and Oklahoma.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Spoiler alert: The producers let anyone they want into the finals.


(That was written in 2015). You mean they don't actually stick to the top 15?

What I was actually meaning to ask was -- the qualifying and final are really shot on back to back nights, right? They obviously air them weeks apart. I just don't remember how they did the actual production. Just wondering if there's any more time between them, maybe one weekend then the next or something.


----------



## mattack

justen_m said:


> Cool. I've never seen any of the originals. Looking forward to 'em. I actually get Esquire. Heck, just checking my guide, I see that today starting at 11am MDT, it is re-airing this year's S8E6-E9 Finals for LA, ATL, Indy, and Oklahoma.


Yeah, Esquire reruns each episode several times during the week, then reruns all of them sporadically like that. I very often manually reschedule the NBC airing to an esquire re-airing during the same week. (But the Esquire re-airing sporadically doesn't get skip mode.)


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> (That was written in 2015). You mean they don't actually stick to the top 15?
> 
> What I was actually meaning to ask was -- the qualifying and final are really shot on back to back nights, right? They obviously air them weeks apart. I just don't remember how they did the actual production. Just wondering if there's any more time between them, maybe one weekend then the next or something.


Qualifying is on a Friday night, Finals are the immediate next night, Saturday. One weekend.

My comment refers to the fact that, in seasons past, the top 15 from each city made it to Vegas, plus 5 wild cards. Hence, "they let anyone they want in". For example, Kacy Catanzaro failed in the Houston finals last year, but was sent to Vegas as a wild card.

I don't know if they will use wild cards this season or not. Nothing has been said yet. We're on a 3 week Olympics hiatus, so we won't hear anything for a while.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I think the rules should be that in order to win it all, you have to complete a city finals, not just finish in the top 15. Also, since wildcard means you did not complete a city finals, you can't win it all. Just my two cents.


----------



## BrettStah

I know folks who think that about wildcards in playoffs of sports. 

Legitimate point of view but since they usually pick popular contestants on ANW I think most people don't mind.


----------



## astrohip

Personally, I don't have a problem with wild cards. Any WC contestant still has to clear all four stages, and as we've seen, that ain't easy. And it does allow for some popular names to get just a little more air time. ANW has not said whether there will be wild cards or not this season.

I have noticed that several of the stars of seasons past haven't done so well this year. And a number of rookies, or 1st/2nd season contestants, have done well. We're seeing a slight changing of the guard.

I'd like the Vegas Finals to change it up a little this year. I think the last two years had identical obstacles. Can anyone recall any differences? It would be more interesting to see some new ones for a change. Plus, you know the serious ninjas train specifically based on obstacles they've faced. New ones introduce... excitement.


----------



## Azlen

astrohip said:


> I'd like the Vegas Finals to change it up a little this year. I think the last two years had identical obstacles. Can anyone recall any differences? It would be more interesting to see some new ones for a change. Plus, you know the serious ninjas train specifically based on obstacles they've faced. New ones introduce... excitement.


While I would also prefer new obstacles, I think they create a huge advantage to contestants going towards the end. The later contestants being able to see what techniques work or don't work is really unfair to the contestants going first.


----------



## DancnDude

It looks like even though they said they made the Rolling Thunder harder by "adding more plexiglass sections", it seems like they made it easier since there are no longer full sections that were blocked, just half of them.


----------



## TriBruin

Is anyone else, like me, not liking how hard they are making the courses now? Last night, not one person made it through the Finals course. This included such legends as Rob Marovksy and Geoff Britton. I don't know about everyone else, but I want to see people finish.


----------



## DouglasPHill

TriBruin said:


> Is anyone else, like me, not liking how hard they are making the courses now?


:up: +1


----------



## bicker

If they made the course too much easier, they run a greater risk of having more competitors finish than there are slots in the next round of competition. I suspect it is pretty difficult to calibrate difficulty to avoid that problem.


----------



## NatasNJ

I am the exact opposite. I want harder courses because I want it to be special for any of these people to complete them. Maybe not as important for city courses but I want all 3 stages at Vegas to be insanely hard bordering to impossible. I liked that it took years for anyone to get past stage 3. (US version)

I want stage 3 to be twice as hard as last year for sure. Especially since I think stage 4 is boring as dirt.


----------



## BrettStah

bicker said:


> If they made the course too much easier, they run a greater risk of having more competitors finish than there are slots in the next round of competition. I suspect it is pretty difficult to calibrate difficulty to avoid that problem.


They already have a way to fill in slots in that situation though - by time.


----------



## astrohip

I'm ok with last night's course. Several people made it to the penultimate obstacle, and I liked that it took more than brute energy, it also took some cunning to figure it out. I think had more faced it, they would eventually figure it out.

The primary reason no one could finish was the brutal toll that obstacle took on them, leaving nothing in the tank for the ring climb (or whatever it's called).

Sorry to see Warncke popped so early. Maybe she gets a wild card spot. That other female, the rookie, was phenomenal!


----------



## That Don Guy

bicker said:


> If they made the course too much easier, they run a greater risk of having more competitors finish than there are slots in the next round of competition. I suspect it is pretty difficult to calibrate difficulty to avoid that problem.





BrettStah said:


> They already have a way to fill in slots in that situation though - by time.


I _think_ the rule is, if you complete a city course, you automatically advance. However, that might be only for the first round courses, and not the city final ones.


----------



## BrettStah

That Don Guy said:


> I _think_ the rule is, if you complete a city course, you automatically advance. However, that might be only for the first round courses, and not the city final ones.


Even if that's the case it would trivial to say that the fastest 15 city finalists move onto the Vegas finals. So if 16 finished, the slowest finisher would not move on.


----------



## astrohip

I think this is another example of the vagueness of ANW rules, especially as promulgated by Matt & Akbar. It's not a big deal, until it is. As in the Geoff versus Isaac controversy.

The rule as we know it is the top 15 advance. Scored by how far you complete, and the time you took.

However... they always say, sort of in an off-hand way, "if you complete the finals course, you are on your way to Vegas". I think this is because they have never come close to having 15 people complete a city finals course. Maybe 2 or 3, sometimes none. 

So while they are not the same statement, they have the same effect.


----------



## TriBruin

astrohip said:


> I think this is another example of the vagueness of ANW rules, especially as promulgated by Matt & Akbar. It's not a big deal, until it is. As in the Geoff versus Isaac controversy. The rule as we know it is the top 15 advance. Scored by how far you complete, and the time you took. However... they always say, sort of in an off-hand way, "if you complete the finals course, you are on your way to Vegas". I think this is because they have never come close to having 15 people complete a city finals course. Maybe 2 or 3, sometimes none. So while they are not the same statement, they have the same effect.


A few years ago, they definitely had an easy finals course and more than 15 completed it. They took everyone to Vegas. That is probably why they made the course harder. But I think the pendulum has swung to far. They had to be a middle ground.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Looks to me like Geoff Britten's gf has an insecurity problem.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Looks to me like Geoff Britten's gf has an insecurity problem.


Probably due to his wife.


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> They already have a way to fill in slots in that situation though - by time.


You think that's better? Eliminating some competitors from going to Las Vegas because they hit the button 3/10ths of a second later? I don't.



astrohip said:


> I'm ok with last night's course. Several people made it to the penultimate obstacle, and I liked that it took more than brute energy, it also took some cunning to figure it out. I think had more faced it, they would eventually figure it out. The primary reason no one could finish was the brutal toll that obstacle took on them, leaving nothing in the tank for the ring climb (or whatever it's called).


I think the real culprit was that danged wheel.


----------



## BrettStah

bicker said:


> You think that's better? Eliminating some competitors from going to Las Vegas because they hit the button 3/10ths of a second later? I don't.


I don't see the difference between that and how they use time in other rounds.


----------



## gossamer88

That last obstacle (Stair Hopper) before the Invisible Ladder is very tricky. Only two conquered it. And by then they were spent. 

I agree that Rolling Thunder is the culprit.


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> I don't see the difference between that and how they use time in other rounds.


Because: The button. The button that sounds an air horn and spews steam into the air. It's a celebration of a great accomplishment. What you're suggesting is distinctly bad entertainment, and remember, ANW is not an NBC Sports production; it's distributed by NBC's entertainment division.


----------



## Ruth

I like that the courses are hard and people have trouble finishing. That's why I didn't enjoy the team racing spinoff -- everyone ended up so familiar with the obstacles and was racing through them with no problem, so it became just a timed race and not a test of figuring out how to complete new and difficult tasks. 

I especially hope they've made a lot of changes on the finals course. I feel like there are so many specials and team events featuring the Vegas course that a lot of competitors are already super experienced on the course. I think that's a bit of an unfair advantage for those people, and I also think it's just not as exciting to watch someone compete a course they already know they can complete without any problem.


----------



## BrettStah

Ruth said:


> I like that the courses are hard and people have trouble finishing. That's why I didn't enjoy the team racing spinoff -- everyone ended up so familiar with the obstacles and was racing through them with no problem, so it became just a timed race and not a test of figuring out how to complete new and difficult tasks.
> 
> I especially hope they've made a lot of changes on the finals course. I feel like there are so many specials and team events featuring the Vegas course that a lot of competitors are already super experienced on the course. I think that's a bit of an unfair advantage for those people, and I also think it's just not as exciting to watch someone compete a course they already know they can complete without any problem.


Those are all good points - I also wonder if the "celebrity" athletes that they apparently fly from city to city to just watch from the sidelines get a chance to run through those courses before/after the competition. That could also be a big advantage in the future, since they will often re-use obstacles, or variations of obstacles.


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> I especially hope they've made a lot of changes on the finals course. I feel like there are so many specials and team events featuring the Vegas course that a lot of competitors are already super experienced on the course. I think that's a bit of an unfair advantage for those people, and I also think it's just not as exciting to watch someone compete a course they already know they can complete without any problem.


Agree. At the end of this week's final, they talked about Vegas, and showed some of the obstacles. There were several new ones.

Only three episodes left!


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> I especially hope they've made a lot of changes on the finals course. I feel like there are so many specials and team events featuring the Vegas course that a lot of competitors are already super experienced on the course. I think that's a bit of an unfair advantage for those people, and I also think it's just not as exciting to watch someone compete a course they already know they can complete without any problem.


Be careful what you wish for!

Only eight finishers in the first half group. That log drop kept knocking out (former) superstars. The first three obstacles probably took out half the names we know. It seemed if you could make it past them, you had a chance.

Jessie Graff! The woman is a BEAST! She is the new face of ANW.

Can't wait to see Meagan Martin tackle it next week.

[Aside: had to watch tonight's episode on a hotel room TV, which means no DVR. Holy effing Moley was this painful. Two hours of show for 30 minutes of action.]


----------



## astrohip

BTW, I just came across this interview with Isaac Caldiero, last year's winner. When he was asked about this season, his response was:


> I accomplished what I set out to do. I did what nobody else could do. I got the first ascent by winning and have chosen to sit the next round out to let the others have a crack at it, to focus my energy towards my true passion which is rock climbing. Like Neil Armstrong's historic mission to the moon, he didn't need to go back for a second round. I would have interest to go to Japan and dominate their mountain, and maybe in years to come I'll make a comeback.


He manages to sound like a pompous ass AND compare himself to Neil Armstrong, all at once.

"_I did what nobody else could do._" Except for the other person who did it.

I don't blame him for sitting out, once you've won, what else is there? But try not to sound like you're doing us a big favor by letting "others have a crack at it".


----------



## DouglasPHill

Jessie Graff


----------



## Ruth

Woo hoo Jessie! Amazing athlete.


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> I also wonder if the "celebrity" athletes that they apparently fly from city to city


Oh, that reminded me.. On last week's episode, it was the first time I remember one of the _famous_ (for this show) people being one of the ones they gave the shaft to with the "while you were away, so and so ran and blew it on the X" treatment.

(While I doubt it, I hope each contestant gets all of the footage of their own run..)

I don't remember who it was, but that one guy who leapt like a foot HIGHER than the top of the warped wall was pretty amazing.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> [Aside: had to watch tonight's episode on a hotel room TV, which means no DVR. Holy effing Moley was this painful. Two hours of show for 30 minutes of action.]


I watch the whole thing in QuickMode, and hopefully that episode has SkipMode too.. (Sometimes the reruns on Esquire do, sometimes they don't.. oh that reminds me of something I'll post in the season pass alert forum..)

Not sure if you mean you ff through all introductions, etc..


----------



## Philosofy

Jessie Graff is a sexy, cutie pie beast! They should put out two calendars: one for the men, one for the women!


----------



## NatasNJ

Why make Cat run the qualifiers? She seems assured of a wild card spot anyway. 

I think that you should not be allowed a wildcard in back to back years.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I think wild cards should be allowed to compete but cannot win the title American Ninja Warrior since they failed the city course.


----------



## BrettStah

DouglasPHill said:


> I think wild cards should be allowed to compete but cannot win the title American Ninja Warrior since they failed the city course.


Eh, I don't see the big deal. Everyone gets a chance, and most fail. This isn't a competitive sport like Olympics events. Plus, they let people who don't complete the city course move on, as long as they don't have enough finishers, right?

Anyone who finishes all four stages of the Las Vegas finals should get all of the accolades, in my opinion.

Now, it would be nice if the wildcard spots had some sort of known parameters, but I think we all agree it boils down to contestants that the producers think will help with ratings.


----------



## bicker

NatasNJ said:


> Why make Cat run the qualifiers? She seems assured of a wild card spot anyway.
> 
> I think that you should not be allowed a wildcard in back to back years.





DouglasPHill said:


> I think wild cards should be allowed to compete but cannot win the title American Ninja Warrior since they failed the city course.


I C N V : )



BrettStah said:


> Now, it would be nice if the wildcard spots had some sort of known parameters, but I think we all agree it boils down to contestants that the producers think will help with ratings.


Because, again, this is a presentation of NBC Entertainment, not NBC Sports.


----------



## DancnDude

That really sucks for Geoff Britten. 

And then Jake Murray running with his corn dog throughout the course 

I hope Drew Drechel wins it this year.


----------



## That Don Guy

DouglasPHill said:


> I think wild cards should be allowed to compete but cannot win the title American Ninja Warrior since they failed the city course.


By that reasoning, they shouldn't let anyone who didn't finish their city course be called an ANW. This isn't particularly fair; some city courses are harder than others. Either make everyone run the same course in city qualifying (which makes for bad TV as you get 10-12 weeks of watching the same obstacles over and over again), or make everybody run every city course (which is almost impossible to implement as you have to build 5-6 additional courses in Vegas).

Do you tell someone who got into an Olympic final because someone else who qualified got injured, and then won the final, "Sorry, but because you got in on a technicality, all you get is a silver medal"?


----------



## astrohip

Stunned to see Geoff fail on the first obstacle. He and Travis Rosen both got stepped on (or stepped off) right out of the gate.

Very sad that Meagan Martin didn't get by the Log Dog. That probably took out more highly qualified ninjas than any other obstacle (Captain NBC?!?). You get the feeling had she cleared it, she would have given the rest of the course a run for the money. She has the agility and the strength to do well on Stage One.

Poor Kacy. Chopped up by the Flying Propeller again. She appears to be psyched out by Vegas at this point. It doesn't help that she's not the best body type for Stage One.

There were two competitors who finished the course, and were only given "while we were away" recaps. Instead of giving us five minutes on how "the royal couple of ANW" have broken up, but remain tight buddies, how about showing us their runs. 

So how many cleared S1? Fifteen? Compared to 38 the year before? It seems they wanted to toughen it up, did they go too far?

Aside: I watched several of the original Japanese Ninja Warrior (AKA Sasuke) on ESQ over the weekend. Wow! What an experience.


----------



## Philosofy

I'm not sure if the Japanese audience knows about ANW, but I remember they would get women to try the course, and they would get crushed. One time they had American Playboy bunnies do a women only course. I'd love to see them fly Jessie Graf over there to compete as an unknown.


----------



## NatasNJ

astrohip said:


> So how many cleared S1? Fifteen? Compared to 38 the year before? It seems they wanted to toughen it up, did they go too far?


I like the smaller success rate. I don't think this 1st round in Vegas looked any different than last year. The first obstacle should have been a walk in park for everyone and maybe just took off 2-3 extra seconds. The 2nd/3rd/4th/5th/6th were all the same. The 7th obstacle I think only took out 1 person. And the 8th and final obstacle seemed a tad harder than previous seasons but most of the failures there looked like people going into it totally spent/tired.

I think 20-25 should be the % they should aim for on Round 1. 
Then I think that same % should hold for round 2. Leaving us with about 5 runners at stage 3.


----------



## astrohip

NatasNJ said:


> I like the smaller success rate. I don't think this 1st round in Vegas looked any different than last year. The first obstacle should have been a walk in park for everyone and maybe just took off 2-3 extra seconds. The 2nd/3rd/4th/5th/6th were all the same. The 7th obstacle I think only took out 1 person. And the 8th and final obstacle seemed a tad harder than previous seasons but most of the failures there looked like people going into it totally spent/tired.
> 
> I think 20-25 should be the % they should aim for on Round 1.
> Then I think that same % should hold for round 2. Leaving us with about 5 runners at stage 3.


I'd be okay with those percents too. Seventeen is a little too small for me, 20-25 would be perfect.

The difference was #3. I *think* it used to be the Silk Curtain Drop, which was challenging, but they got used to it. This Log Dog (sp?) was a beast. Killed so many top dogs.

But hey, that's life in ANW-land.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Stunned to see Geoff fail on the first obstacle. He and Travis Rosen both got stepped on (or stepped off) right out of the gate.
> 
> Very sad that Meagan Martin didn't get by the Log Dog. That probably took out more highly qualified ninjas than any other obstacle (Captain NBC?!?). You get the feeling had she cleared it, she would have given the rest of the course a run for the money. She has the agility and the strength to do well on Stage One.
> 
> Poor Kacy. Chopped up by the Flying Propeller again. She appears to be psyched out by Vegas at this point. *It doesn't help that she's not the best body type for Stage One.*
> 
> There were two competitors who finished the course, and were only given "while we were away" recaps. Instead of giving us five minutes on how "the royal couple of ANW" have broken up, but remain tight buddies, how about showing us their runs.
> 
> So how many cleared S1? Fifteen? Compared to 38 the year before? It seems they wanted to toughen it up, did they go too far?
> 
> Aside: I watched several of the original Japanese Ninja Warrior (AKA Sasuke) on ESQ over the weekend. Wow! What an experience.


I don't know if she can EVER get past that. She just doesn't have the body mass and ability to generate a big jump off that trampoline.


----------



## TriBruin

It looks like the first obstacle was supposed to be a little different and had 3 or 4 more pads, but the competitors just skipped over the last few and jumped right to the mat.


----------



## mattack

TriBruin said:


> It looks like the first obstacle was supposed to be a little different and had 3 or 4 more pads, but the competitors just skipped over the last few and jumped right to the mat.


It looked to me like there was basically a route to the left or to the right.. or something like that.. and people would basically take the right.. skipping the other ones.

there were a bunch in the "back" from our point of view that people never stepped on.

The Warped Wall looked bigger on the original Ninja Warrior.. Also, it seemed like they let people get up on the top of the ramp and get a running start, which seemed to be against the rules here?


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> The Warped Wall looked bigger on the original Ninja Warrior.. Also, it seemed like they let people get up on the top of the ramp and get a running start, which seemed to be against the rules here?


I'm pretty sure the warped wall in Vegas has a shorter run-up than the one on the city courses. Also notice that the "six-inch line" (the line that marks the difference between the old 14' height and the new 14'6" height) isn't there.

The question I have is on the Jumping Spider. I thought those two red bars on the sides were to make it a little easier to get through, but I thought I heard one of the commentators say something along the lines of, the contestant has to stay below them, or at least keep his feet below them.


----------



## BrettStah

Yep, they have to go under those red bars.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure the warped wall in Vegas has a shorter run-up than the one on the city courses. Also notice that the "six-inch line" (the line that marks the difference between the old 14' height and the new 14'6" height) isn't there.
> 
> The question I have is on the Jumping Spider. I thought those two red bars on the sides were to make it a little easier to get through, but I thought I heard one of the commentators say something along the lines of, the contestant has to stay below them, or at least keep his feet below them.


The run up is shorter in Vegas, they mentioned that increases the difficulty. I noticed the new 6" line gone too. On the Spider, they have to stay below the red line, which extends about halfway, then they rise up. I think they have to rise up, as the side panels start to go away at that point. I've never understood why they are specific about not showing us any details.

It turns out that not all Vegas finalists even get air time...
http://quickcountry.com/rochesters-k9-ninja-not-shown-on-american-ninja-warrior-finals/


> If you were watching the American Ninja Warrior finals Monday night, hoping to see Rochesters own Roo Yori, your eyes werent deceiving you his run on the finals course wasnt shown on TV.
> 
> Even though the K9 Ninja had qualified for the season finals, and had completed a run on the extremely tough finals course, his run wasnt shown on Monday nights episode.
> 
> When Yori stopped by the Quick Country studios earlier this summer, he mentioned how even participants on the show including himself are never sure if their runs will be shown.* Sometimes ANW shows a complete run, as it did when Yori crushed the course in Indianapolis. Other times, it shows only a quick version (usually in a montage with a few other Ninjas runs).
> 
> Or, as was the case last night, it doesnt show them at all. *As Yori said on his Facebook page, I didnt think they would show my full run again, but was hoping for a quick blurb. Unfortunately the dreaded Jumping Spider got the best of me. I had a great rookie year though, and am grateful I got this opportunity to speak out for dogs in need of homes!
> 
> Regardless off whether or not NBC showed his finals run, Yori had an amazing season! Congratulations, Roo! And thanks for all youve done and continue to do on behalf of homeless dogs. Im already looking forward to watching him crush the course next year!


----------



## cstelter

astrohip said:


> It turns out that not all Vegas finalists even get air time...
> http://quickcountry.com/rochesters-k9-ninja-not-shown-on-american-ninja-warrior-finals/


Similarly, I noticed last year the dumpster diving acrobat-carpenter Nick-something or another had lots of face time through the qualifying and city final. But I think he fell at the jumping spider on stage 1 and only got the 'while you were away' treatment.

This year at the qualification I think he finished the course but got the 'while you were away' and likewise made it far enough, fast enough in the city final, but again 'while you were away'.

This year he was actually a finisher on stage 1, but once again it was 'while you were away'. For me it begged the question that they had only 17 finishers in 4 hours (maybe 160 minutes after comercials), how is it that they couldn't allocate just 50 minutes (3 mins apiece, or less than a third of the air time) to those 17 that actually managed to finish it?

Cynic in me just figured something about his lifestyle didn't conform well to the image ANW wanted to present, so unless/until he wins it all, he's not going to get much air. Dunno-- found it odd.


----------



## vertigo235

cstelter said:


> Similarly, I noticed last year the dumpster diving acrobat-carpenter Nick-something or another had lots of face time through the qualifying and city final. But I think he fell at the jumping spider on stage 1 and only got the 'while you were away' treatment.
> 
> This year at the qualification I think he finished the course but got the 'while you were away' and likewise made it far enough, fast enough in the city final, but again 'while you were away'.
> 
> This year he was actually a finisher on stage 1, but once again it was 'while you were away'. For me it begged the question that they had only 17 finishers in 4 hours (maybe 160 minutes after comercials), how is it that they couldn't allocate just 50 minutes (3 mins apiece, or less than a third of the air time) to those 17 that actually managed to finish it?
> 
> Cynic in me just figured something about his lifestyle didn't conform well to the image ANW wanted to present, so unless/until he wins it all, he's not going to get much air. Dunno-- found it odd.


Meanwhile Kasey is featured on every show and gets ANOTHER free pass to the finals.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Inquiring minds want to know who dumped whom?


----------



## warrenn

DouglasPHill said:


> Inquiring minds want to know who dumped whom?


From their body language and how they spoke about each other in the interviews, I would guess he dumped her.

Do the athletes get any practice time on the course or the types of challenges on the show? Or is the first time they try any of these is what we see? Is there a practice area setup on the side where they can get familiar with them first? Some of the competitors seemed very comfortable on them while others seemed like they had never even seen them before.


----------



## MacThor

astrohip said:


> Poor Kacy.


Um, no. She got a wild card after only completing two obstacles in qualifying. No sympathy.

I agree with your point about them not showing the finishers, though. If only 17 complete the stage, it should be a piece of cake to fit them all into the broadcast.


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure the warped wall in Vegas has a shorter run-up than the one on the city courses. Also notice that the "six-inch line" (the line that marks the difference between the old 14' height and the new 14'6" height) isn't there.


Sorry, I was comparing to the original Japanese show... The Japanese show REALLY evolved, and I've only watched a couple of the early seasons so far (in the heavily-edited-into-30-minute-timeslot-with-tons-of-commercials episodes). It was really chinsy and low rent in the beginning, the obstacles got better even in the couple of seasons I've seen so far.. (and in a few short clips I've seen of much later, they even have the "balls held up by ropes on each side" that WipeOut used!!)


----------



## astrohip

*American Ninja Warrior Host Akbar Gbaja-Biamila on Why NBC Got Pissed Off *

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/american-ninja-warrior-host-akbar-gbaja-biamila-why-222922385.html


> American Ninja Warrior host Akbar Gbaja-Biamila says that NBC demanded a tougher obstacle course after the shows seventh season.
> 
> Im probably going to get in trouble for saying this, but I think NBC was pissed off at the highest level of piss-tivity, Gbaja-Biamila told TheWraps Stuart Brazell during a new installment of Drinking With the Stars.
> 
> They had to cut a $1 million check last year, he said. Last year was the first winner weve ever had. Youre talking about seven seasons at the time. No one had ever won.  They said, You know what? We aint writing a check next year. Were going to make this hard.' _[more at the link]_


First thought: NBC is gonna be pissed at AG-B for spilling the beans. Second thought: F*ck NBC. You're making a ton of money off this show, and drawing 6-7 million viewers in the summer. If we know you're making it so tough that no one can ever win, it takes some of the appeal away.


----------



## DouglasPHill

NBC burn in hell.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> *American Ninja Warrior Host Akbar Gbaja-Biamila on Why NBC Got Pissed Off *
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/american-ninja-warrior-host-akbar-gbaja-biamila-why-222922385.html
> 
> First thought: NBC is gonna be pissed at AG-B for spilling the beans. Second thought: F*ck NBC. You're making a ton of money off this show, and drawing 6-7 million viewers in the summer. If we know you're making it so tough that no one can ever win, it takes some of the appeal away.


The actual quotes from him in the article don't make it completely clear if it's all his speculation, or if he has some inside information.


----------



## bicker

How does the increase in difficulty differ from how difficulty has been changed between previous seasons?


----------



## type_g

DouglasPHill said:


> NBC burn in hell.


I thought the correct term was FOX Burn In Hell?? haha

That is sad to here such a huge company is that stingy to a show that is making them good money.


----------



## astrohip

bicker said:


> How does the increase in difficulty differ from how difficulty has been changed between previous seasons?


Only 17 people cleared Stage 1, the lowest in history.

And we haven't seen Stages 2 & 3 yet. It's possible there are some [email protected] obstacles on them, that will knock the rest of them out.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> Only 17 people cleared Stage 1, the lowest in history.
> 
> And we haven't seen Stages 2 & 3 yet. It's possible there are some [email protected] obstacles on them, that will knock the rest of them out.


How many seasons did it take for someone to make it past Stage 2? Which stage has that cliffhanger one? For awhile I didn't think anyone would ever get past that one.


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> How many seasons did it take for someone to make it past Stage 2? Which stage has that cliffhanger one? For awhile I didn't think anyone would ever get past that one.


I know that only one person (Brent Steffensen) cleared Stage 2 in Season 4 (2012), the first year it aired on NBC. Not sure about S1/2/3.

Stage 3 has the cliffhanger. It's a killer.

I get that each year becomes easier unless the challenges are tweaked or changed. And like seeing new obstacles all the time. The goal should be survival of the best, not elimination of all. While finding that balance is difficult, starting with a goal of no finishers defeats the fun. I'm curious how the competitors will react when they see this interview.

As an afterthought, NBC could consider changing the reward format. I think they put up [Mr. Evil] $1 MILLION DOLLARS [/Mr. Evil] because they figured it was an unattainable goal, so why not. But now that someone's won it, all of a sudden $1MM is too much to throw away every year. But rather than make it impossible, tweak the formula. Maybe $50,000 to the person who completes Stage 1 the fastest (or the fastest of each gender). $100,000 to S2 speed master. $250,000 to S3, and half a mill to the S4 champ.

Or $10,000 to each S1 finisher. Another $10K if you complete S2. Or whatever. These are quick, off the cuff ideas. With some thought, NBC could both spike the games with added incentive, and still limit their payoff to a lower number.

What I think they can't do is continue to try to pay nothing out, year after year. It's better to set a total prize (ex: $500,000), than alternate between 0 and a million.


----------



## DancnDude

It seems like they got off cheap. 1 winner in 7 years is only $143k in prize money per year. And at about 13 episodes per season is only $11k per episode. ABC's Sunday Fun and Games gameshows pay more than that and they're only half-hour episodes (even showing 2 episodes per night).


----------



## BrettStah

They probably have an insurance policy that covers the prize money too. Maybe the insurance company asked that the courses be made tougher.


----------



## justen_m

BrettStah said:


> They probably have an insurance policy that covers the prize money too. Maybe the insurance company asked that the courses be made tougher.


Agreed. I thought most big payoff games, when a winner isn't guaranteed, had some sort of insurance that would pay. Obviously, not the case with Survivor, Big Brother, etc, where there is always a winner, but games like Millionaire, etc, had insurance. It's possible the insurance carrier insisted on changes, or raised the rates, big time, etc.


----------



## warrenn

justen_m said:


> Agreed. I thought most big payoff games, when a winner isn't guaranteed, had some sort of insurance that would pay. Obviously, not the case with Survivor, Big Brother, etc, where there is always a winner, but games like Millionaire, etc, had insurance. It's possible the insurance carrier insisted on changes, or raised the rates, big time, etc.


Millionaire did run into that problem exactly. Their first millionaire won on a question about how many miles between the Earth and the Sun. Their insurance company made them make the questions harder.

The rates the insurance company quotes for the $1M prize are based on a certain % of winners. If the show decides to boost ratings by making things easier to produce more winners, the insurance company is going to balk and raise their rates.


----------



## vertigo235

It seems like $1 million dollars for a whole season doesn't seem like all that much to me though for a prize.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm cool with them making it harder though, you want the accomplishment to really be an accomplishment when they finish, IMO. 

The original Sasuke show made it harder each time somebody won as well.


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> They probably have an insurance policy that covers the prize money too. Maybe the insurance company asked that the courses be made tougher.


Listen to episode 714 "Can a Game Show Lose?", from July 27, of the "Planet Money" podcast.


----------



## astrohip

Geoff Britten confirms he is taking time off from American Ninja Warrior

http://www.americanninjawarriornati...s-taking-time-off-from-american-ninja-warrior

Great interview. Geoff has his head screwed on right.


----------



## mattack

weird..


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> Geoff Britten confirms he is taking time off from American Ninja Warrior


I've always liked and respected him but his smile and overly cheery "I'm going back to my family" seemed really weird to me.


----------



## bicker

It didn't to me. No matter how you slice it, ANW (itself) is _literally _abnormal. It's a winner-take-all, high-risk/high-reward competition with a high variability of outcome. It requires overwhelming dedication of time and energy toward its accomplishment. In the absence of using the exposure to boost one's own gym/physical trainer side-business, the demands of high achievement in ANW is antithetical to anything resembling a literally normal life in America.


----------



## astrohip

http://tvline.com/2016/09/12/american-ninja-warrior-renewed-season-6-nbc/
*
American Ninja Warrior Renewed for Season 6 at NBC, Esquire Network
*


> American Ninja Warrior is staying the course.
> 
> NBC on Monday renewed the reality competition series for a sixth season, just hours before crowning the Season 5 winner.
> 
> The increased popularity of American Ninja Warrior on air, as well as its growing social and cultural impact, is a testament to the athletes who push themselves beyond their limits, says Paul Telegdy, President, Alternative and Reality Group, NBC Entertainment. We couldnt be more proud to see this show reach new heights and watch the affect it has on those who compete and strive to be their best.
> 
> American Ninja Warriors fifth season saw a number of fierce competitors, but no one dropped jaws like stuntwoman Jessie Graff. The incredible athlete, whose small-screen stunt credits include Supergirl and Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., became the first woman to successfully complete Stage 1 in the Las Vegas finals:
> 
> The fifth season finale airs Monday at 8/7c on NBC, with an encore presentation Tuesday at 8pm on Esquire Network.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> http://tvline.com/2016/09/12/american-ninja-warrior-renewed-season-6-nbc/
> *
> American Ninja Warrior Renewed for Season 6 at NBC, Esquire Network
> *


Er, the current season is season 8, isn't it?

Speaking of season 8...


Spoiler



I didn't like that they gave Flip Rodriguez the "While we were away" treatment just because he fouled on Wave Runner by not "using" the second board. I would have liked to see a little more context as to what happened.


----------



## BrettStah

That Don Guy said:


> Er, the current season is season 8, isn't it?


We're the first two on NBC, or just on basic cable?


----------



## NatasNJ

BrettStah said:


> We're the first two on NBC, or just on basic cable?


The first several seasons were on G4TV and whatever channel that used to be called. Was very low budget back then. Then early seasons had the winners go to a CAMP and it was a elimination reality show where they lived and trained together. Was very weird. That only lasted a season or two.
The winners of that would be flown out to Japan and run on their course. 
Forget all the specifics.


----------



## astrohip

Finally had a chance to watch...

I thought the course changes were interesting. The problem is they made so many changes, that completing Stage Two became next to impossible, and Stage Three... not on my watch. Maybe change a couple of them, making it harder but not unbeatable. They could have made the Salmon Ladder change, which appeared to take out 1/3 of the contestants. But to change that, and add the Double Wedge and the Rings and also change Wave Runner, just took out too many. Especially since they still had to clear Stage Three. (And I won't even get into Stage Three. Really, NBC?)

I think NBC has underestimated viewer's wish to see people actually advance, and take on these obstacles. Their desire to save the $1 million is taking away from the fun of the show.



That Don Guy said:


> I didn't like that they gave Flip Rodriguez the "While we were away" treatment just because he fouled on Wave Runner by not "using" the second board. I would have liked to see a little more context as to what happened.


_[no need for spoiler tags]_

+1. Couldn't believe on Stage Two, with only 17 contestants, they pulled that ****. And Flip, who is one of their "stars". They also did it to Nicholas Coolridge again; they did it to him last week on Stage One. Not sure who he pissed off so much they don't even show him any more. He used to be one of the stars they highlighted.

Come on NBC, there are only 17 of them. Edit a little out of the way-too-long background stories, and show ALL of the runs in Vegas.

And yes, I would like to hear more about Flip's foul.


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> I think NBC has underestimated viewer's wish to see people actually advance, and take on these obstacles. Their desire to save the $1 million is taking away from the fun of the show.


If it's too difficult then there is no hope. Without hope people give up. I'm referring to audience here, lol. I won't watch.

Burn in hell NBC.


----------



## astrohip

Stage Two stats (from wiki):

Failed on Giant Ring Swing: 1
Failed on Down Up Salmon Ladder: 4
Failed on Wave Runner: 6
Failed on Butterfly Wall: 0
Failed on Double Wedge: 4
Failed on Wall Flip: 0
Completed course: 2 (Drew Drechsel and Daniel Gil)

~~~~~~~~~~~

I think NBC needs to shake up the game. They had slightly fewer viewers than last year (2015 vs 2016). It's time to make some changes. And I don't mean obstacles. 

Ideas?


----------



## Ruth

I liked that it was hard. Isn't the finals course _supposed_ to be a huge, daunting task that seems practically impossible? After all, for 6 seasons in a row, nobody finished. Last season was a fluke. Why do people suddenly think there should be finishers every season?

And honestly I think the reason there were suddenly two finishers last season is that the finals obstacles had been static for long enough that people knew what to expect and were able to train those obstacles at home. To me, that was a disappointment -- I think the best part of the show is watching them have to cope with obstacles they have never tried before. I saw the redesigned, very difficult course as a needed return to the show's roots.

Totally agree they should have shown every run, though.


----------



## MikeMar

They should do an extra show, have everyone that made it to stage 1 get to try stages 2 and 3 

Granted most will prob fall pretty quickly, but why NOT. Get another show, no chance of anyone winning money


----------



## BrettStah

I like that idea!  I'd include stage 4 though and give a smallish prize to whomever finished it fastest.


----------



## DancnDude

They don't want to do that so the teams don't have practice on these obstacles and will have to face them next year for the first time. I doubt they change Stage 3 until someone beats it.


----------



## BrettStah

DancnDude said:


> They don't want to do that so the teams don't have practice on these obstacles and will have to face them next year for the first time. I doubt they change Stage 3 until someone beats it.


Yeah, good point - but I figure once they have an obstacle out there, the guys and gals with their own gyms and/or time/material will be able to figure out how to replicate it enough for training purposes.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I don't mind it being harder and I don't expect anyone to complete all 4 stages. But it can't be so hard that it is impossible.


----------



## NatasNJ

You people realize Drew was really 3 obstacles away from beating stage 3? 
And if he made it past that portion and could rest before taking on the final two obstacles I think he would have made it. 

The made is much harder. GOOD. Like RUTH said these obstacles will for the most part stay the same and next year more people will grind through them since they trained specifically for them.

I think all courses should have at least 50% new obstacles because I find them figuring it out fun. But in 2018 I think we start to see people beating 2016 Vegas runs because they are prepared for them.

I bet if you let these guys run the courses for 1 day then 15% of the people would be able to cruise through it. Just takes practice. Hardly impossible.


----------



## BrettStah

Not just practice, but that helps. Grip strength and overall upper body strength seems paramount for success.


----------



## justen_m

LOL, spoily guide data for the finals repeat this Friday. The Rovi description says, "The Season 8 finale features the finalists tackling the last three stages of the Mount Midoriya..."

Last THREE stages? Hmmm...  I checked my deleted items folder and the description for Monday's 9/12 episode says the same thing. Did the description say that back then? I didn't even notice.


----------



## TriBruin

My problem with the final was that it was obvious that neither Drew or Daniel were going to make it to Stage 4. They didn't show Stage 3 until less than 15 minutes left in the episode (and I think Daniel was about 5 minutes before the end.) I knew neither would make it.


----------



## mattack

Hopefully I haven't asked this before.

For those who have went to the live taping, how long does it take to reset the course between participants? I realize it varies between the different stages..

but e.g. moving the rolling log back to the top, moving the ropes back to the starting of the rope section, moving dropped salmon ladder bars, etc... seems like it would take a MINIMUM of a few minutes.. and probably a lot more.. (I could imagine them doing it in parallel right BEHIND the contestant, which would speed it up A LOT, but that also might be caught on camera, so I don't think it's being done..)


----------



## spear

MikeMar said:


> They should do an extra show, have everyone that made it to stage 1 get to try stages 2 and 3
> 
> Granted most will prob fall pretty quickly, but why NOT. Get another show, no chance of anyone winning money


When they showed clips describing the obstacles at the start of Stages 2 and 3, it looked they were being tested by the more well-known contestants who had already failed. I think I saw David Campbell and Joe Moravsky in the ones for Stage 3.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Hopefully I haven't asked this before.
> 
> For those who have went to the live taping, how long does it take to reset the course between participants? I realize it varies between the different stages..
> 
> but e.g. moving the rolling log back to the top, moving the ropes back to the starting of the rope section, moving dropped salmon ladder bars, etc... seems like it would take a MINIMUM of a few minutes.. and probably a lot more.. (I could imagine them doing it in parallel right BEHIND the contestant, which would speed it up A LOT, but that also might be caught on camera, so I don't think it's being done..)


Almost instantly. It's easier than it appears. Many of them have wires attached to them, so they just pull them back to the starting point. For the bars and other non-attached devices, someone fishes them out of the water, then a roadie climbs up the framework and resets it. Maybe 30 seconds. And each area has their own crew.

And they did reset some of the items while the contestant is moving downstream. In ATL, the second obstacle was a curved drop. As soon as the ninja was a couple obstacles away, they would reset it.

Having said that... at times we sat for 5-10 minutes waiting for the next contestant. No idea what was going on. Sometimes they would even come out from the bullpen to the starting pads, then stand around for a couple minutes, then go back. Very slow process.

Having said that II... Vegas is probably completely different than the city courses.

One thing I did notice while watching all this: They never wipe anything down. So if Ninja A has greasy hands on the hang bar, then Ninja B gets to use a greasy hang bar.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Almost instantly. It's easier than it appears. Many of them have wires attached to them, so they just pull them back to the starting point. For the bars and other non-attached devices, someone fishes them out of the water, then a roadie climbs up the framework and resets it. Maybe 30 seconds. And each area has their own crew.
> 
> And they did reset some of the items while the contestant is moving downstream. In ATL, the second obstacle was a curved drop. As soon as the ninja was a couple obstacles away, they would reset it.
> 
> Having said that... at times we sat for 5-10 minutes waiting for the next contestant. No idea what was going on. Sometimes they would even come out from the bullpen to the starting pads, then stand around for a couple minutes, then go back. Very slow process.
> 
> Having said that II... Vegas is probably completely different than the city courses.
> 
> One thing I did notice while watching all this: *They never wipe anything down.* So if Ninja A has greasy hands on the hang bar, then Ninja B gets to use a greasy hang bar.


Seems like they would have to if something gets wet though. I know they don't necessarily show things in order, but I have never seen someone do a run with things wet, and you know that they get wet when players fall.


----------



## mattack

yeah, I forgot to ask, I sure THOUGHT they would do at least basic wiping off of *water*, so they have a slightly more fair run..

and yeah, I did realize many had wires, but I sure notice a lot of things end up dropping too.


----------



## astrohip

I didn't mean they don't wipe off the items that fell in the water. I'm sure they did, although I didn't really pay attention to that. I just noticed that the items people hang on to--barrels, climbing bars, etc--they get put back as is, but no wipe down. 

Heck, the germaphobe in me would go nuts competing! (Like that would be the problem if I competed )


----------



## BrettStah

I also don't recall seeing anyone compete with gloves, so I assume they are against the rules.


----------



## warrenn

astrohip said:


> Heck, the germaphobe in me would go nuts competing! (Like that would be the problem if I competed )


"Astrohip's on the salmon run now. He grabs the bar, but has a disgusting look on his face. Oh No! He falls off the salmon run while trying to get sanitizing wipes from his fanny pack! I hope he doesn't realize he's in water that hasn't been changed since season 4."


----------



## astrohip

warrenn said:


> "Astrohip's on the salmon run now. He grabs the bar, but has a disgusting look on his face. Oh No! He falls off the salmon run while trying to get sanitizing wipes from his fanny pack! I hope he doesn't realize he's in water that hasn't been changed since season 4."


LOL! Here's my ninja outfit...


----------



## DouglasPHill

I read that mighty Kacy is going to be the sideline reporter for the team ANW, rather than Kristine. Big mistake in my book regardless of the fact that ANW has never made use of Kristine's best assets, her legs.


----------



## gossamer88

Ugh...her voice is annoying and not to mention, I pretty tired of her being considered one of the best.


----------



## Ruth

gossamer88 said:


> Ugh...her voice is annoying and not to mention, I pretty tired of her being considered one of the best.


Well, even if she isn't the "best" anymore (and obviously Jessie Graff is the strongest woman competing right now even if Kacy met some of the milestones first), she still has a lot of experience in the sport. Which is more than you can say for Kristine Leahy, who has experience as a sports reporter but as far as I can tell has never actually attempted an ANW course. So maybe Kacy will be able to bring something valuable to the role. (Not that I care -- I FF through everything she does anyway since I'm only interested in the actual competition and not the fluff.)


----------



## lambertman

Reruns are hitting the local syndication market starting next weekend. I saw one of our local .2s will be playing season 4 eps.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Jesse's high kick at the Emmies, bush league (I still think she's hot)


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Jesse's high kick at the Emmies, bush league (I still think she's hot)


I see what you did there. 

At the Emmys--Matt, Akbar, Kristine & Jessie. I saw them together on TV, but can't find a picture of the four of them. Here's Jessie...


----------



## astrohip

Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness' Reveals Its 16 Teams

http://www.autoworldnews.com/articl...-warrior-college-madness-reveals-16-teams.htm



> The "American Ninja Warrior" show had expanded to its "Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness" just this year. With the show's first episodes airing as we speak, Esquire revealed the 16 teams who would be battling against each other for the season.
> 
> Sixteen teams were pulled from the collegiate rivalries for this season's "Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness." The teams would be facing extra-challenging obstacles wherein brand new strategies would form due to the changes in competition, reported TV Series Finale.
> 
> The Show's Components
> 
> "American Ninja Warrior" stars Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila would be returning to the franchise as the show's hosts along with Kacy Catanzaro who will be the show's sideline reporter on the field.
> 
> College Rivalries
> 
> According to Esquire, these are the official teams who would be going against each other for this "Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness" tournament:
> 
> UCLA vs USC
> Florida vs. Georgia
> TCU vs. Houston
> Michigan vs The Ohio State University
> Wisconsin vs Maryland
> Stanford vs Colorado
> Oklahoma vs Texas A&M
> UCONN vs MIT
> University of Florida
> 
> In other news, American Ninja Warrior Nation reported that the players for this season would be collegiate that are gymnasts, rock climbers, Frisbee players, and pole vaulters, among others.
> 
> The show will showcase a side-by-side race down the course between the competing teams. In fact, these participants were deemed to be the next generation of "American Ninja Warrior" participants that the audience were promised to see a more thrilling season of the franchise this year.
> 
> Furthermore, the report indicated that the competing teams for "Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness" were already seen competing against each other that the source revealed this season would be an exciting one for the fans.
> *
> Catch "Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness," the franchise's second season, will air on Esquire Network this coming November 22, 2016 at eight in the evening.*


----------



## justen_m

That looks fun, I'll watch. Go Badgers!!! Sloppy article though. It says 16 teams, but lists 17. Who is Florida going against? Likewise, "the show's first episodes airing as we speak," but later says it's coming November 22? Maybe it meant "filming as we speak?"

My TiVo search only shows Team Ninja Warrior, S1E8, a repeat from 3/8/16, on 9/23/16 (1am on ESQHD).


----------



## astrohip

justen_m said:


> That looks fun, I'll watch. Go Badgers!!! Sloppy article though. It says 16 teams, but lists 17. Who is Florida going against? Likewise, "the show's first episodes airing as we speak," but later says it's coming November 22? Maybe it meant "filming as we speak?"
> 
> My TiVo search only shows Team Ninja Warrior, S1E8, a repeat from 3/8/16, on 9/23/16 (1am on ESQHD).


Sloppy is being kind. It almost seemed like the article was written by an ESL computer.


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> Sloppy is being kind. It almost seemed like the article was written by an ESL computer.


Programmed by an Ohio State grad


----------



## That Don Guy

justen_m said:


> That looks fun, I'll watch. Go Badgers!!! Sloppy article though. It says 16 teams, but lists 17. Who is Florida going against?


Florida is listed twice - once against Georgia, and once by itself.


----------



## justen_m

That Don Guy said:


> Florida is listed twice - once against Georgia, and once by itself.


Oh, yeah, didn't even notice that.  Maybe I was thinking Florida State. Yeah, that's it. I guess my brain skipped over it, expecting the same text and not seeing an exact match.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> I saw them together on TV, but can't find a picture of the four of them.


Found a story with lots of pics, including video of Jessie Graf doing a backflip, in heels!

http://www.americanninjawarriornati...nja-warrior-2016-emmy-red-carpet-jessie-graff


----------



## astrohip

Behind the scenes where the American Ninja Warrior obstacles are born

http://www.americanninjawarriornati...arrior-obstacles-are-made-ats-production-shop


----------



## astrohip

What do ANWs do in the off-season...

compete in the National Ninja League!

A huge field of American Ninja Warriors at Pinnacle Parkour


----------



## astrohip

It seems a number of well known Ninjas have formed the Ultimate Ninja Athlete Association

"It promotes and organizes a nationwide series at Ninja Obstacle course Gyms across the country. They have Area Qualifiers, Regional Qualifiers and an Ultimate Ninja Championship Final with large cash payouts."

They have 35+ events over the next few months. Including two near me.

Home - Ultimate Ninja Athlete Association, LLC.


----------



## astrohip

Bump!

*Team Ninja Warrior: College Madness* should now be in your guide. I'm not sure if the TNW SP will pick it up or not. It premieres on Tues Nov 22, at 8E/7C, on Esquire channel.

Five episodes, sixteen college teams of three each (2 men, 1 woman). Matt & Akbar in the booth, and...wait for it... Kacy Catanzaro on the sidelines.


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> ...wait for it... Kacy Catanzaro on the sidelines.


----------



## mattack

thanks.. seems like my new only team ninja warrior OP isn't catching this even though it shows up in Upcoming.. will have to investigate further when I'm in front of the Tivo.. definitely doesn't look like a too-many-recordings conflict.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> thanks.. seems like my new only team ninja warrior OP isn't catching this even though it shows up in Upcoming.. will have to investigate further when I'm in front of the Tivo.. definitely doesn't look like a too-many-recordings conflict.


I had a chance to check it out this morning. It's not set to record, because it has the same "not enough info" problem that plagues several shows under Rovi. My OP for TNW is definitely "live", when I went to the episode info, it said "Modify OP", not "Create OP". But without any OAD or S/E info, it won't record under "New".

I changed the setting to "All" from "New Only", and it's now set to record. While many shows with this problem get fixed before they air, I wasn't sure I would be in front of my TiVo before then, so I took the easy way out.

tl;dr: Set it to record manually.


----------



## mattack

Guess I don't know as much about Tivo as I thought I did. I thought that case was the "it will record because it doesn't have enough info" case, SIMILAR but not exactly the same as the Daily Show problem (which IMHO has been mostly gone for years)...

In other words, I thought that what you're calling "not enough info" would be a case where it would record just in case....


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> and...wait for it... Kacy Catanzaro on the sidelines.


I Love her.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Guess I don't know as much about Tivo as I thought I did. I thought that case was the "it will record because it doesn't have enough info" case, SIMILAR but not exactly the same as the Daily Show problem (which IMHO has been mostly gone for years)...
> 
> In other words, I thought that what you're calling "not enough info" would be a case where it would record just in case....


It's the opposite, and I don't know enough to explain it properly. I know about TDS problem, where TiVo records all episodes instead of new ones. This is something that started when the Rovi guide took over. If it doesn't have a description or an OAD, it won't record under "New".

It usually self-corrects as the air date approaches, and the guide gets the proper info filled in. I want to say 95% of the time it gets fixed. But there have been a few instances where it didn't.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> This is something that started when the Rovi guide took over.


oh ok, I didn't realize this specific issue was new.


----------



## astrohip

Interesting article on the application process. More than you want to know...

Everything you ever wanted to know to help you get on American Ninja Warrior


----------



## astrohip

DirecTV has dropped the Esquire Network from its lineup, effective immediately (Dec 14). This is the ANW sister channel--Team Ninja Warrior airs on Esquire, as do ANW reruns. ANW will still air on NBC during the summer months.

I have Comcast in addition to DirecTV, so I can still watch TNW on Comcast. Although I usually end up speeding thru it and just watching the end. Something about TNW just doesn't grab me the way ANW does.

The article noted this move drops the number of subscribers for Esquire from 60 million to 45 million in one fell swoop!

DirecTV Drops Esquire Network

There is a rumor circulating that the owners of Esquire (nee G4) are going to shut it down in early 2017. DirecTV didn't even carry it in HD, it was an SD channel. Comcast has it in HD.

Anyone watching Team Ninja Warrior: College Edition?


----------



## DancnDude

I'm watching it, I think 1 episode behind. It's just not that intriguing. The course is the same from episode to episode and that makes it less exciting. It is always interesting seeing people attempt new obstacles. Here, they make it pretty basic so these people who haven't competed on ANW are able to finish and compete against one another. If they are going to do it though, the college rivalries makes things marginally more interesting.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> DirecTV has dropped the Esquire Network from its lineup, effective immediately (Dec 14). This is the ANW sister channel--Team Ninja Warrior airs on Esquire, as do ANW reruns. ANW will still air on NBC during the summer months.
> 
> I have Comcast in addition to DirecTV, so I can still watch TNW on Comcast. Although I usually end up speeding thru it and just watching the end. Something about TNW just doesn't grab me the way ANW does.
> 
> The article noted this move drops the number of subscribers for Esquire from 60 million to 45 million in one fell swoop!


That is because it is being pulled from AT&T U-Verse as well.


----------



## mattack

I often manually re-schedule a later-in-the-week re-airing.. (mostly because I thought it was going to be a big show so record on the weekend, but it's only about a gig)..

So this week, I recorded the FIRST airing.. and one of the commercials (this show doesn't get skipmode) in the ~40-50 minute mark was a promo for the FINALE, GIVING AWAY WHO WAS IN THE FINALE, which we hadn't yet found out on this show.

What a bunch of maroons.


----------



## astrohip

Qualifying cities for American Ninja Warrior season nine have been announced

It's happening! The qualifying cities and taping dates have been announced for season nine of American Ninja Warrior. Taping will kick off in early March of 2017.


Los Angeles, CA - March 7-8
San Antonio, TX - March 26-27
Daytona, FL - April 7-8
Kansas City, MO - April 24-25
Cleveland, OH - May 8-9
Denver, CO - May 23-24
Finals taking place in Las Vegas, NV - June 18-24


----------



## DancnDude

Spoiler: Team Ninja Warrior College Finale



So I watched the finale yesterday, On Wisconsin! You win this big gold dick, err bronze buzzer. Awkward! But seriously, couldn't they come up with something better?

At least there were a few good, close runs this episode even though it was a blowout by both MIT and Wisconsin until it came down to the final run. That run was pretty exciting.


----------



## astrohip

It's official: Esquire Channel is shutting down. The secondary home of ANW (and home to Team NW) will stop airing this spring. I think they may still have a streaming/online component.


----------



## astrohip

*American Ninja Warrior: All-Star Special 2017 returns in February*

The Team and Skills Competitions have a premiere date. *American Ninja Warrior: All-Star Special* will premiere on February 20, 8-10 pm, on NBC.

Usually recorded after the season finale, the All-Star Special is two hours of Ninjas doing what they do best.

There's two parts to the All-Star Special:

*The Skills Competition:* Ninja Warriors go head to head on an obstacle increasing in difficulty until only one competitor remains, setting the record.

Last Skills Competition, Flip Rodriguez took home the title for defeating the tallest Warped Wall. The competition was so stiff, they recorded until well into the morning to finally declare a winner. (If you're familiar with the recording schedule of the show, they generally try to have everything filmed before the sun comes up and alters the lighting.)

*Team Portion:* Last special, hosts Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila selected teams of five Ninja Warriors. The teams then battled it out for the win on the National Finals courses.

In 2016, Akbar's team claimed the title.

The All-Star Special is a chance for the Ninjas to test their skills, freed from the high pressure of the regular show. It's also one of the best ways to get your Ninja-fix between seasons.


----------



## MikeMar

Skills sounds fun, don't think I saw last years one.


----------



## bryhamm

There was one skill that they halted and declared it a tie because they said it was getting too dangerous. I think it was leaping out and grabbing a tiny ledge with their fingertips. I remember Drew tying but can't remember who with.


----------



## bryhamm

Found it here

"Elsewhere, Drew Dreshel and Isaac Caldiero both accomplished 14-foot jumps on the Shelf Grab and outlasted Martin and Kevin Bull. The 14 feet was the maximum distance for the event, and Walsh called it a "dramatic move" to have it that long."


----------



## astrohip

Looks like Netflix is coming out with its own ANW...

Netflix's Take on 'American Ninja Warrior' Looks Beastly as Hell



> Does Netflix need its own version of _American Ninja Warrior_? The hit NBC show has spent six years wowing adrenaline junkies with its complex challenges, incredible athletes, and inspiring stories of perseverance -- so what's there to add to the formula? Oh, wait, what's that? Netflix's version is called Ultimate Beastmaster? And it's produced by Rocky himself? Sign us up, please.
> 
> The first trailer for this ambitious-looking series, which takes a more international approach than _American Ninja Warrior _with customized obstacle courses for six different countries, features yelling, jumping, running, crawling, and, of course, people wiping out in ridiculous ways. Because as fun and poignant as it can be to see someone achieve their dreams, there's also pleasure to be found in watching a dude fall in a giant tank of water while trying to become not just a "Beastmaster," but the "Ultimate Beastmaster."
> 
> It's unclear if anyone from the 1982 movie _Beastmaster_ is involved with this production, but the guy who played _Cobra_ definitely is. While Stallone is featured in the trailer, he won't be hosting each episode; instead, each country gets its own host, including buff funnyman Terry Crews in the U.S. and former UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson Silva in Brazil. The other countries include Germany, Japan, Mexico, South Korea. Once a beastmaster is declared in each region, they'll meet in a final challenge to become the "Ultimate Beastmaster," which would be a very cool thing to have on your business card.
> 
> *All 10 episodes of Ultimate Beastmaster will be available to stream via Netflix on Friday, February 24.*


----------



## MikeMar

ummm what? haha


----------



## NatasNJ

Looks overproduced. 

I would want a simple insanely difficult obstacle course show but I don't need stupid FIRE and SMOKE to jazz it up.


----------



## astrohip

MikeMar said:


> ummm what? haha


You clearly need more info... 

Ultimate Beastmaster Trailer

Ultimate Beastmaster is the first international competition series of its kind with six customized local versions featuring local languages, competitors and hosts from each competing country. Those countries are: Brazil, Germany, Japan, Mexico, South Korea and the U.S, The series is produced by Sylvester Stallone (Creed, Grudge Match) and Dave Broome (The Biggest Loser, Strong).

The 10-episode event series will feature 108 competitors, 18 from each country, in total. Each hour-long episode will feature 12 competitors, two from each country, who will take their shot at running one of the most physically demanding obstacle courses ever devised, "The Beast." At the end of each episode, a 'Beastmaster' will be crowned and in the final episode of the season, the nine individual winners from each episode will compete against each other for the chance for one contestant to become the Ultimate Beastmaster.

And here are the six pairs of commentators who will represent each participating country:

*U.S.*: Terry Crews (Brooklyn Nine-Nine) and Charissa Thompson (Fox Sports)
*Brazil*: Anderson Silva (UFC Middleweight Champion) and Rafinha Bastos (TV personality)
*South Korea*: Seo Kyung Suk (TV host) and Park Kyeong Rim (actress)
*Mexico*: Ines Sainz (sportscaster) and Luis Ernesto Franco (actor)
*Germany*: Hans Sarpei (soccer star) and Luke Mockridge (comedian)
*Japan*: Sayaka Akimoto (actress), Yuji Kondo (sports anchor)

_Ultimate Beastmaster_ will drop on *February 24, 2017*. To the show's credit, it looks like it could be a ton of simple-minded, macho fun, familiar concept or not.


----------



## Philosofy

Saw most of the first episode. The competitors wouldn't make it on ANW.


----------



## astrohip

I watched the first couple, then skipped to the finals. It got boring after a while, same obstacles over and over. 

I agree, 90% of them wouldn't make the ANW city finals, much less Vegas. I thought it was ironic that the ones with the most success were... wait for it... climbers! Even though climbers are the acknowledged front runners on ANW, on UB it was a shock to everyone how well they did. Duh!

Interesting factoid: The same group that designs the ANW course did the Ultimate Beastmaster course.

Aside: TNW is moving to USA Network, following the demise of Esquire Channel.


----------



## astrohip

Some ANW news...

Season nine of American Ninja Warrior gets its summer premiere date

American Ninja Warrior producers and hosts discuss the show's exponential growth


----------



## BrettStah

I think they're about to film in my neck of the woods (San Antonio) - saw someone recently post on facebook that they saw the set being constructed.


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> I think they're about to film in my neck of the woods (San Antonio) - saw someone recently post on facebook that they saw the set being constructed.



Los Angeles, CA - March 7-8
*San Antonio, TX - March 26-27*
Daytona, FL - April 7-8
Kansas City, MO - April 24-25
Cleveland, OH - May 8-9
Denver, CO - May 23-24
Finals taking place in Las Vegas, NV - June 18-24


----------



## astrohip

Did you ask for an American Ninja Warrior Celebrity Edition? Well, you got it!

American Ninja Warrior Celeb Edition: Stephen Amell, Erika Christensen and Derek Hough Among Competitors



> Arrow is targeting the Warped Wall.
> 
> Stephen Amell, the well-trained, well-sculpted star of the CW superhero series, is among the nine famous faces who will brave the _American Ninja Warrior_ course in the series' first-ever celebrity edition, airing *Thursday, May 25* at 8/7c as part of NBC's annual Red Nose Day programming.
> 
> Also set to navigate the Floating Steps and up to five other obstacles in _Celebrity Ninja Warrior for Red Nose Day_, and in the name of charity, are Erika Christensen (_Parenthood_), Derek Hough (_Dancing With the Stars_ alum-turned-host of NBC's upcoming _World of Dance_), _Today_ cohost Natalie Morales, two-time Olympic gold medalist Ashton Eaton, comedian/TV host Nikki Glaser, former Yankees slugger Nick Swisher, comedian Jeff Dye and actress Mena Suvari.
> 
> "Elite ninjas" will be paired as follows with the celebs, serving as both coach and cheerleader: Kevin Bull/Eaton, Kacy Catanzaro/Amell, Drew Drechsel/Swisher, Natalie Duran/Suvari, Daniel Gil/Hough, Jessie Graff/Glaser), Grant McCartney/Morales, Meagan Martin/Dye and Flip Rodriguez/Christensen.
> 
> This celeb edition of _American Ninja Warrior_ will kick off NBC's third annual night of Red Nose Day programming, which raises money and awareness to help children living in poverty in America and around the world.


----------



## astrohip

Bump! Tonight is the American Ninja Warrior Celebrity Edition, at 8pm/7C, on NBC.


----------



## pmyers

I know somebody who just ran in the Denver leg!


----------



## astrohip

pmyers said:


> I know somebody who just ran in the Denver leg!


And you were there to cheer him/her on?!?


----------



## pmyers

astrohip said:


> And you were there to cheer him/her on?!?


In spirit...I'm in Phx.


----------



## hummingbird_206

astrohip said:


> Bump! Tonight is the American Ninja Warrior Celebrity Edition, at 8pm/7C, on NBC.


I was not expecting this to be as entertaining as it was. Wow, Erika was amazing!


----------



## mattack

ok, the orig message in this thread mentions Esquire. I was a bit confused when I just looked at my cable bill and saw that Esquire was ceasing to exist on July 1.. then the tivo app clarified that this is actually on USA now!


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> ok, the orig message in this thread mentions Esquire. I was a bit confused when I just looked at my cable bill and saw that Esquire was ceasing to exist on July 1.. then the tivo app clarified that this is actually on USA now!


I assume you're talking about Team Ninja Warrior...



astrohip said:


> TNW is moving to USA Network, following the demise of Esquire Channel.


ANW is on NBC, TNW is on USA. The Celebrity version, part of Red Nose day, was on NBC. ANW returns June 12.

Stephen Amell crushed that celebrity course!


----------



## BrettStah

When we started to watch it and saw which competitors would be running the course, I told my wife that I thought the guy would won the decathlon in the Olympics and the dude who plays the Green Arrow would likely be the best at it. If only my prediction skills applied to the Powerball!


----------



## astrohip

Couple items...

*ANW returns for Season Nine this Monday, June 12*. They've changed the rules and added a gender component:


> "American Ninja Warrior" is about to change, and I'm not sure if it's for the better. For the first eight seasons "ANW" has featured talented athletes taking on a course and only the best would continue forward. The top 30 contestants moved to city finals, and the top 15 moved on to the national finals in Las Vegas -- regardless of gender.
> 
> When the competition series returns for season 9 on June 12, the rules will have changed.
> 
> This season, a gendered component to advancement is being introduced. Now the top five women and top two women from each of the six city regions (Los Angeles, San Antonio, Daytona, Kansas City, Cleveland, and Denver) will advance to the city finals and Vegas finals respectively. It seems like a small shift, but it changes a lot.


More details here: http://www.espn.com/espnw/culture/a...n-city-final-two-per-city-vegas-no-wild-cards

And did anyone watch *ANW: USA vs The World*? I thought it was entertaining. Jessie Graf is a monster! Stage Two!


----------



## BrettStah

I see the pros and cons, but overall I think I like this change. We (my wife and I) like watching the show, but usually find ourselves pulling more for the female contestants. It's more challenging for them usually, and so we love watching them succeed.


----------



## jsmeeker

When do they show the stuff they filmed in Cleveland? I was in Cleveland while they were setting it all up right in Public Square


----------



## astrohip

jsmeeker said:


> When do they show the stuff they filmed in Cleveland? I was in Cleveland while they were setting it all up right in Public Square


I can't find a full schedule yet, but here's an educated guess...

The filming order was: 

Los Angeles, CA - March 7-8
San Antonio, TX - March 26-27
Daytona, FL - April 7-8
Kansas City, MO - April 24-25
Cleveland, OH - May 8-9
Denver, CO - May 23-24

The first three episodes are LA, SA and Daytona. So it appears they are airing in the same order. If there are no open weeks, then it will air Week 5, which should be July 10. If they don't air July 3, then push this back a week.


----------



## loubob57

I have a cow-orker that tried out in San Antonio. I'll be watching to see if she made it on TV.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> And did anyone watch *ANW: USA vs The World*? I thought it was entertaining. Jessie Graf is a monster! Stage Two!


I did. I agree that it was entertaining. The Latin America team did very poorly though. I panicked when Brian Arnold screwed up his dismount. Thought it might have cost the USA team.


----------



## thebigmo

loubob57 said:


> I have a cow-orker that tried out in San Antonio. I'll be watching to see if she made it on TV.


The son of one of my neighbors growing up is in the San Antonio competition. He was also on one of the Team Ninja Warrior teams.


----------



## astrohip

thebigmo said:


> The son of one of my neighbors growing up is in the San Antonio competition. He was also on one of the Team Ninja Warrior teams.


Inquiring minds and all...


----------



## thebigmo

astrohip said:


> Inquiring minds and all...


Nate Burkhalter


----------



## astrohip

thebigmo said:


> Nate Burkhalter


Strong competitor. Part of Daniel Gil's team (a fellow Houstonian). :thumbsup:


----------



## loubob57

Those flywheels were brutal last night. Several guys head planted into the first one, a couple streaming blood down their faces for the rest of the course. It was awesome! I wonder if they add a sound effect or if that really was the sound of their heads hitting the thing?


----------



## SoBelle0

Who are the monster viewers who submitted the idea for that _grab the red wrapped thing and scooch it across*_?? Oh my goodness. That was crazy hard!!

*I have no recollection of what that was called - and of course the world is nothing but videos these days. I hate that. I want to read a re-hash of just the course items, is that so much to ask?


----------



## astrohip

I think those were the actual sounds of skulls hitting metal. Not fun. I'm surprised they don't have some padding there.

That obstacle is called _The Battering Ram_.

Some great runs last night. It's really impressive watching someone who's never run the course do so well. Several rookies did a great job!


----------



## NatasNJ

They have really made this show borderline unwatchable. 
From the 20 minute backstories on a contestant that lasts 35 seconds to the corny announcing where the one guy MEOWED!
I wish they would release a condensed version like when they come back from commercial and show you a quick recap of a few people and where they went out, etc...
I want all the runs highlighted like that. 

I also think it is LAME they are changing the rules to ENSURE 5 women make it to the city finals. They had 2 qualify last night. You don't need to force 3 more people that if they struggled with NO TIME on 1st round to then expect them to finish the city final with the added portion of the course. LAME! 

They have turned a show that was once kind of cool on G4TV into family popcorn "USA chanting" BS. I get why they did it as that surely brings in more people but I can't watch American Idol of obstacle courses. 

What is worse is turning mud runs into TV events/series. WTF!


----------



## justen_m

I like the changes to put more women in the cities/finals. I got my ass kicked on a regular basis by a woman. NCAA All-American. Damn, she was fast and strong. I guess it is just grip strength that has me worried. But, based on past xp, I shouldn't be concerned.


----------



## gossamer88

I really enjoyed the premiere. I like seeing the rookies. Except for Jessie Graff, getting tired of the same people returning. Especially Kacy Catanzaro.


----------



## Ruth

I am not sure how I feel about the rule changes. In some ways it's not any different than what they've been doing anyway with the wildcard spots, which have definitely been used as a gender equalizer. But more transparent, which I guess is good. And I do like to watch women compete, so am pleased to see a rule change that will result in more female competitors at city finals. 

But I did really enjoy watching women compete and succeed on the exact same playing field as the men, and I'll miss that. It's a lot less inspiring to watch women succeed when they have special rules to help them than it is to watch Jessie Graff kick a bunch of men's asses with no special advantages at all. It also seems like a weird time to institute this change, because I have the sense that more women are advancing under the old rules each season. At this point is there really a need for special help for the female competitors? 

How does the rule work exactly for the top women, does anyone know? Is the 5 female competitors a cap? Like suppose Jessie Graff is in the top 10 and would have advanced to city finals no matter what. There are supposed to be 5 women who move through. So does Jessie get the top female spot and then there are only 4 other women who can qualify? Like it's basically a separate competition in which the women are competing for 5 spots and that's all that's available. 

Or is it like, at the end of qualifying, if there are not 5 women who would otherwise qualify, we will bump the men at the bottom of the ranking and substitute the best women until there are at least 5 women total? In which case there could theoretically be more than 5 women in the pool, if they placed in the top 30 based on time. 

I'd certainly hate to see it be that 5 women is the maximum that can qualify!


----------



## BrettStah

My understanding is that the top 5 women get to move to the city finals round no matter what their ranking is when compared to the men, but if 6 or more women are fast enough to be in the top 30 overall, then those 6 or more women would advance.

So Jessi Graff would count as one of the top five women of she finishes in the top ten overall.


----------



## tiellv

gossamer88 said:


> I really enjoyed the premiere. I like seeing the rookies. Except for Jessie Graff, getting tired of the same people returning. Especially Kacy Catanzaro.


I really admired Kacy early on but she's not in the same class as Jessie Graf any longer.


----------



## That Don Guy

BrettStah said:


> My understanding is that the top 5 women get to move to the city finals round no matter what their ranking is when compared to the men, but if 6 or more women are fast enough to be in the top 30 overall, then those 6 or more women would advance.


I am pretty sure that, at the end, they made it clear that the top 30 would advance, and that they would add women if there were not at least five in the top 30. Besides, if they would have a limit of five women in the top 30, they would probably make it clear that at least 25 men would advance, even if there were not 25 in the top 30.


----------



## BrettStah

That Don Guy said:


> I am pretty sure that, at the end, they made it clear that the top 30 would advance, and that they would add women if there were not at least five in the top 30. Besides, if they would have a limit of five women in the top 30, they would probably make it clear that at least 25 men would advance, even if there were not 25 in the top 30.


Yep, I agree. If the top 6 finishers in a city qualifier were all women, they'd all make it through. If the top 5 were women, and the next woman finisher was slower than the 30th fastest overall (men+women) finisher, she would not make it.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Kristine Leahy in a pants suit.


----------



## Ruth

I love that ANW is back! I really love how the athletes are so competitive, but at the same time everyone can cheer for everyone else to do well. 

I agree that Kacy is super overhyped at this point and she's no Jessie Graff, but I was still glad to see her make a decent showing. Way back when I did find her success incredibly inspiring, and it's been sad to see her struggle so much since then. I am sure there is a lot of pressure. Hopefully having a good run will reset her. 

I usually FF through all the intros, but from what I've seen they are doing more and more specialty casting. I feel like it used to be there were lots of competitors who basically seemed like regular people who were athletic and driven to compete. Now it almost seems like in addition to athletic prowess, you need to be recovering from cancer or something to have a story interesting enough to get on. I am sure they get more and more applications every year and I know this is the way reality TV casting inevitably ends up once a show gets really popular. It's a bit of a shame though.


----------



## gossamer88

I was really rooting for the legally blind guy. It was amazing he got as far as he did.


----------



## NatasNJ

After last nights episode I am about to cancel this show. Borderline unwatchable now. 
The last thing I need/want to see is a whole family show up at the starting line. NO!
Twins show up at the starting line. NO!
5 minute backstories. NO!

This was about people of all backgrounds who want to try and tackle a VERY hard obstacle course where the final course will be next to impossible for anyone to complete. Why are we wasting our time with 1/2 these people when we KNOW they will NEVER and I am NEVER have ANY chance to beat Stage 3 in Vegas? The submissions tapes back on G4 were the elite parkour runners or rock climbers. That is who should be running these courses. 

Ugh... Also I might as well FFW to 40 minutes mark because the first successful run is ALWAYS between 38-42 minutes.


----------



## gossamer88

For me, ANW has been like this for a while now.


----------



## NatasNJ

It has been but it went from a 7 or 8 to a borderline 9 now. Just amped it up even more this season than in the past. 
I think I complained about this same thing last year.


----------



## Ruth

Yeah, without a TiVo I think the show would be close to unwatchable. But since I FF though nearly all of the backstories, the starting line theatrics, all of the post-run interviews, and everything else other than the actual run, I am able to ignore most of the crap. (It also shrinks the bloated 2 hour episodes down to about 45 minutes.)


----------



## That Don Guy

As if ANW isn't hard enough, the National Finals are in Las Vegas this week...where the temperatures will be in triple digits until midnight pretty much every night.


----------



## astrohip

I don't disagree with the above complaints, but like Ruth, I FF thru the parts that don't interest me. And I love to watch people compete on the courses. Even if they don't have a great chance. It's human nature to want them to succeed, especially some of the more human-interest stories. But there is nothing as exciting as watching someone like (for example) Barclay Stockett come from nowhere and have an amazing run. She qualified in the top 30 gender regardless.


----------



## BrettStah

So last night cleared up any confusion about how the 5 women qualifiers per city qualifier works. One woman finished in the top 30 overall - in spot 30. The next 4 best women also qualified, meaning 29 men and 5 women qualify for the Sqn Antonio finals.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NatasNJ said:


> After last nights episode I am about to cancel this show. Borderline unwatchable now.





Ruth said:


> Yeah, without a TiVo I think the show would be close to unwatchable. But since I FF though nearly all of the backstories, the starting line theatrics, all of the post-run interviews, and everything else other than the actual run, I am able to ignore most of the crap. (It also shrinks the bloated 2 hour episodes down to about 45 minutes.)


these mirror my opinion and watching habits for anw, and it is worse this season. a 2hr ep is usually boiled down to 45 mins with ffwd, sometimes less, however; i also know the closer to the end of the season, the better the eps.


----------



## vertigo235

This show is basically background noise/fair for us so I don't really mind the backstories.


----------



## loubob57

BrettStah said:


> So last night cleared up any confusion about how the 5 women qualifiers per city qualifier works. One woman finished in the top 30 overall - in spot 30. The next 4 best women also qualified, meaning 29 men and 5 women qualify for the Sqn Antonio finals.


My cow-orker made it into the city finals. She was the Flight-Test Ninja. She fell running over the spinning balls.


----------



## astrohip

loubob57 said:


> My cow-orker made it into the city finals. She was the Flight-Test Ninja. She fell running over the spinning balls.


I remember her. Being female with a job like hers caught my eye.

Good luck to her!


----------



## MauriAnne

BrettStah said:


> So last night cleared up any confusion about how the 5 women qualifiers per city qualifier works. One woman finished in the top 30 overall - in spot 30. The next 4 best women also qualified, meaning 29 men and 5 women qualify for the Sqn Antonio finals.


It also showed how much easier it is to qualify as a woman. The 5th place woman only completed one obstacle.


----------



## Ruth

MauriAnne said:


> It also showed how much easier it is to qualify as a woman. The 5th place woman only completed one obstacle.


Yikes. I mean. you knew there would be a disparity -- but that is pretty extreme.

Is there a similar rule for women who compete in the city finals, so that more will advance to Vegas?


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> Yikes. I mean. you knew there would be a disparity -- but that is pretty extreme.
> 
> Is there a similar rule for women who compete in the city finals, so that more will advance to Vegas?


Top two minimum. See this post... American Ninja Warrior All Season Thread **spoilers**


----------



## mattack

I just watch the whole thing, including most of the actual competition, in quick mode!

I actually think they might have to raise the warped wall AGAIN.


----------



## justen_m

mattack said:


> I actually think they might have to raise the warped wall AGAIN.


Maybe just put it earlier in the stage? Putting it at the end... at that point, only the studs and studdettes have made it, so the warped wall isn't a challenge. Maybe after the first stage? I like still giving them 3 tries. I would like this strategy on more obstacles. Fail on the first attempt, give 'em a second (or even third) try.


----------



## nickels

I am late to the party as my 4 year old son just discovered (and fell instantly in love with) this show, a one pass was created, now I am watching what seems like 9 simultaneous seasons all chopped up and mixed together. 

First off, what a great scam. At least season 4 was for me. Nobody wins! haha what is this nonsense? I'll make my own show, have a $100,000,000 prize, and fill it with impossible challenges. Anyway...

Guess whose son wants his dad to build a course in their backyard now? haha


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> I am late to the party as my 4 year old son just discovered (and fell instantly in love with) this show, a one pass was created, now I am watching what seems like 9 simultaneous seasons all chopped up and mixed together.
> 
> First off, what a great scam. At least season 4 was for me. Nobody wins! haha what is this nonsense? I'll make my own show, have a $100,000,000 prize, and fill it with impossible challenges. Anyway...
> 
> Guess whose son wants his dad to build a course in their backyard now? haha


You should definitely build the backyard course. Then as your son gets older, keep filming him year after year. When he's finally old enough to apply, you'll have a mix tape of 14 years of your son getting progressively better, and a sure-fire heart-warming story guaranteed to get him a spot. Just do it!

Not really a scam (can't tell if you're serious). There's no fee to apply, so there's no scam. Like any other contest with a specific goal, getting 99% of the way there is just... 99% of the way there. It takes 100% to win. As does the original series from Japan, Sasuke. In 33 seasons of Sasuke, they've only had five competitors complete it. Five!


----------



## pmyers

Wow....watched last nights episode: There must have only been like 6 women competitors because the 5th place women was 1 of the twins and she failed at the 2nd obstacle with a time of under a minute (if I remember correctly).


----------



## gossamer88

My wife thinks I'm mean when I laugh when someone fails early on.


----------



## pmyers

gossamer88 said:


> My wife thinks I'm mean when I laugh when someone fails early on.


Like when the backstory is twice as long as their performance?


----------



## astrohip

Kansas City was much more challenging than any other city. I _think _fewer competitors competed the course than anywhere else. Between Broken Pipe and Crank It Up, that was tough.

It appeared no women cracked the top thirty, and all five made it under the new rules. Different than last week (Daytona Beach), where at least 2 or 3 women were in the top 30, and only a couple more had to be added.

The back stories are getting longer and more frequent. I don't count, but it seems to me we're getting fewer complete runs being shown. I'd like to see a better balance. I don't mind some back story, but I don't need 2-3 minutes twenty times a night.

On to Cleveland...


----------



## astrohip

Forgot to mention... the kid who fell off the Broken Pipes, and managed to save himself!! Holy Moley! I don't think that's ever happened, where someone was hanging upside down on a rolling balance beam, and somehow pulled themselves to safety. He went on to complete the course, making it all the sweeter.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I liked it better when the rules were the same for all sexes. I also think that if you don't complete the city final, in addition to Vegas you can't be The Next American Ninja Warrior. Which would mean that the guy who won the million could not have. IMHO


----------



## mattack

I think the Broken Pipes was FAR too hard of an obstacle, with so many people failing it. I've probably said it about previous seasons, but the differing courses for qualifying weeks is kind of unfair to some of them.


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> I think the Broken Pipes was FAR too hard of an obstacle, with so many people failing it. I've probably said it about previous seasons, but the differing courses for qualifying weeks is kind of unfair to some of them.


I think the make it less monotonous for the viewers, and it minimizes the chances of contestants in the later cities from being able to "cheat" by attending the contest at an earlier city and then having the benefit of watching how the difficult stages are handled, and even potentially having time to build their own version of them, and practice on them.

Also, contestants are only competing against others competing in the same city on the same course, so it's a level playing ground until they get to Vegas.


----------



## astrohip

Cleveland rocks! (ok, that's out of the way) Wow, they turned up the volume in Cleveland! (ok Matt, finished yet?)

I guess spending all your time hanging around ANW courses leads to romance. Now it's The Beast and Allyssa Beird (<-great run, BTW), and Jesse Labreck and (some guy). And all four made the City Finals!

Really strong outing for the women. It's amazing how far they've come. Just a few years ago, it was news when Kacy completed a course. Now...

Najee Richardson is just getting better and better. He's my dark horse candidate for the Finals.

What's the deal with ANW and NASCAR? Every week we have a NASCAR driving getting all PR'ed, and yet they rarely do well.

Last City Qualifiers next week in Denver. Colorado home to the Wolfpack, so we get Brian Arnold, Jake Murray, Ian Dory and my favorite: Meagan Martin!


----------



## NatasNJ

Figured best way to watch show. I jump to the END, rewind to watch the LAST run which allows me to see the whole course "usually" and then see the results. 2hr show knocked out in under 4 minutes.  Will watch more when it gets to Vegas but the 1st round qualifiers are taking 2 months to complete. ENOUGH!


----------



## astrohip

But... but... but... you might as well skip ahead and read the last chapter of that mystery too. 

FWIW, there are six cities, six weeks of qualifiers. Then six weeks of City Finals. So it takes 12 weeks, or about three months, to get to Vegas. Then three weeks in Vegas, usually two weeks on Stage One, then the final week covers the last stages.

I think it's designed to hit late September for the final episode, about when the fall season starts.


----------



## TriBruin

Can someone explain how the episodes are filmed at each city versus how they are shown? I am assuming the qualifiers are filmed one night and city finals soon after (next night?) They then move to the next city. But they then show all the qualifiers by city and then city finals. Do Matt & AGB film their commentary live or do they voice over after the episodes are edited? I was a little suprised that they referenced that it was the first city to have a finisher.


----------



## justen_m

TriBruin said:


> I was a little suprised that they referenced that it was the first city to have a finisher.


Female finisher.


----------



## astrohip

When ANW comes to town, it takes a couple weeks to physically set up. They film the City Qualifier on one night, then the City Final the next night. They start late, like 9pm, and film thru to just about daylight (they have to film in the dark).

You are correct, they then show all six qualifiers, then all six finals, so they air out of order, so to speak. Matt & Akbar do live commentary, but it's obvious at times that they do voice-overs later.


----------



## NatasNJ

astrohip said:


> But... but... but... you might as well skip ahead and read the last chapter of that mystery too.
> 
> 
> 
> If the first 20 chapters were backstories about people that are only in the mystery for under 60 seconds and then the middle 35 chapters were pointless banter and didn't offer anything of substance, then yes I would jump to chapter 55 and read through to chapter 60.
Click to expand...


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> When ANW comes to town, it takes a couple weeks to physically set up.


Wow, it really takes that long? Especially since they were at places like Universal Studios (IIRC) before, I would've thought they could set up in a day, use it for day(s), then pull it down again... like touring rock concerts do...


----------



## astrohip

I've read 7-10 days to set up. I'll try and find the article at ANWnation


----------



## justen_m

Wow, that seems like a long time for the production to lock up some of the locations they've shot in. For shows like Wipeout, and Spartan, they are in the middle of nowhere. ANW competitions tend to be in what look like fairly busy downtown areas of busy cities.


----------



## astrohip

Found this tidbit from last year, it ties in to what I've read elsewhere...OK City last spring:

9 questions about American Ninja Warrior qualifying rounds, answered

Couple of interesting segments: (heavily edited, see link for full story)



> *American Ninja Warrior* tonight stops in Oklahoma City, the fourth of five cities the show will visit this season for its qualifying and, later, city final rounds. These are the start of a journey that, for some, will end at Mount Midoriyama in Las Vegas.
> 
> But how do these early rounds come together? How are the ANW contestants cast? Who builds the obstacle courses, and how long does it take to film?
> 
> Answers to those questions and more are below.
> 
> Tonight's episode was filmed May 13 and 14, but *production at the Oklahoma state capitol spanned May 6 to May 17*, from set up to tear-down.
> 
> *How do the hosts record their commentary?*
> Hosts Akbar Gbaja-Biamila comes from the NFL and also is an NFL Network analyst, while Matt Iseman is a former surgeon turned comedian who went on to be part of the Style network reality show *Clean House* and will be on *The New Celebrity Apprentice* with Arnold Schwarzenegger.
> 
> Of the roughly 125 people who go through the course on a single night, more than half of those runs will be called live. "Akbar and I will call 60 to 80 of those runs, knowing you'll see maybe 13 on camera," Iseman told me.
> 
> The others are recorded in post-production. "We'll pick those up in post if need be-physically, we can't call that many, and you try to guess which ones are going to be great, but you never know," he said.


----------



## hummingbird_206

astrohip said:


> Kansas City was much more challenging than any other city. I _think _fewer competitors competed the course than anywhere else. Between Broken Pipe and Crank It Up, that was tough.
> 
> It appeared no women cracked the top thirty, and all five made it under the new rules. Different than last week (Daytona Beach), where at least 2 or 3 women were in the top 30, and only a couple more had to be added.
> 
> The back stories are getting longer and more frequent. I don't count, but it seems to me we're getting fewer complete runs being shown. I'd like to see a better balance. I don't mind some back story, but I don't need 2-3 minutes twenty times a night.
> 
> On to Cleveland...


I watched KC last night and had a tough time getting through it. The show was just not holding my interest. I'm watching Cleveland tonight, am about half way through, and am really enjoying it.


----------



## NatasNJ

New rules were a total FAIL last night.

A women got to city finals after falling on the 2nd obstacle and a total run time of 18 seconds. (well that is when she reached 2nd obstacle)
That is a disgrace.


----------



## thebigmo

thebigmo said:


> The son of one of my neighbors growing up is in the San Antonio competition. He was also on one of the Team Ninja Warrior teams.





thebigmo said:


> Nate Burkhalter





astrohip said:


> Strong competitor. Part of Daniel Gil's team (a fellow Houstonian). :thumbsup:


I didn't see any facebook posts about it until this morning so I missed last nights show, but Nate Burkhalter's younger brother Benjamin advanced to the city finals in Denver. Have to see if I can find a repeat of this one to watch.


----------



## astrohip

NatasNJ said:


> New rules were a total FAIL last night.
> 
> A women got to city finals after falling on the 2nd obstacle and a total run time of 18 seconds. (well that is when she reached 2nd obstacle)
> That is a disgrace.


When the group of women were as collectively weak as last night, it makes for some odd results. I still like the concept, but yeah, in reality it can create some poor finalists.

One side effect of having no wild cards... strong competitors like Jake Murray, who have a bad run, are out. No chance at redemption.


----------



## loubob57

That handlebar thingy obstacle was brutal.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> When the group of women were as collectively weak as last night, it makes for some odd results. I still like the concept, but yeah, in reality it can create some poor finalists.
> 
> One side effect of having no wild cards... strong competitors like Jake Murray, who have a bad run, are out. No chance at redemption.


Yep, and Brian Arnold too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

glad brian arnold still finished ninth, the thought of him being completely out this early would have been disappointing, at best.


----------



## BrettStah

NorthAlabama said:


> glad brian arnold still finished ninth, the thought of him being completely out this early would have been disappointing, at best.


Ah, didn't realize he made it through despite his nose smashing on the handlebar stage! Now that I think about it, I don't think we finished watching the episode yet!


----------



## NorthAlabama

BrettStah said:


> Ah, didn't realize he made it through despite his nose smashing on the handlebar stage! Now that I think about it, I don't think we finished watching the episode yet!


it was a singular bright moment ending an otherwise disappointing episode, fewest finishers in anw history (took me 40 minutes to watch the entire 2 hour ep)


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> When the group of women were as collectively weak as last night, ...


How can you say they when 3 women finished in the top 30? Some of the women were; strong some not.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## BrettStah

bicker said:


> This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


Would you mind moving this repetitive text to the forum signature section, so that it can be hidden more easily? 
https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/signature


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> Ah, didn't realize he made it through despite his nose smashing on the handlebar stage! Now that I think about it, I don't think we finished watching the episode yet!


He was so quick to that stage, that he ended up in the top thirty easily. I think he was the #1 finisher among the non-finishers. 



bicker said:


> How can you say they when 3 women finished in the top 30? Some of the women were; strong some not.


Because beyond the top 3 were some pitiful performances. I think that was NatasNJ's point--that you could fail on the 2nd obstacle, and be in the top 5 females.


----------



## BrettStah

Did anyone else catch the mispronunciation of the word "city" at the 1:48 mark in the show? It's right before a commercial break, and the main announcer/host is promoting the upcoming run by Meqgan Martin.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> He was so quick to that stage, that he ended up in the top thirty easily. I think he was the #1 finisher among the non-finishers.
> 
> Because beyond the top 3 were some pitiful performances. I think that was NatasNJ's point--that you could fail on the 2nd obstacle, and be in the top 5 females.


I cannot help see such comments as anything but antipathy for anything that adjusts to the lack of separate male and female divisions.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## loubob57

BrettStah said:


> Did anyone else catch the mispronunciation of the word "city" at the 1:48 mark in the show? It's right before a commercial break, and the main announcer/host is promoting the upcoming run by Meqgan Martin.


Yes, I even rewound to hear it again!


----------



## nickels

OK, since I am new to the show and jumping around, it is crystal clear that the finals course from Season 6 was 1000X more difficult than the course when someone finally won in Season 7. IMO nobody would have ever completed the third stage of Season 6. It was simply an impossible course with the amount of grip and arm strength obstacles in a row without any way to rest. Plus, stage two was also more difficult making the amount of finishers much less. I haven't watched last season, so I am not sure how the finals course is on that one yet. If they didn't change it to make it easier there wouldn't have been a winner in Season 7.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> OK, since I am new to the show and jumping around, it is crystal clear that the finals course from Season 6 was 1000X more difficult than the course when someone finally won in Season 7. IMO nobody would have ever completed the third stage of Season 6. It was simply an impossible course with the amount of grip and arm strength obstacles in a row without any way to rest. Plus, stage two was also more difficult making the amount of finishers much less. I haven't watched last season, so I am not sure how the finals course is on that one yet. If they didn't change it to make it easier there wouldn't have been a winner in Season 7.


I don't remember the details, so I can't comment on the difficulty of S6 vs S7. I know they didn't _intend _to have a finisher* in Season 7, but that doesn't mean they didn't make it easier (and yet still hope no one finished).

I do remember thinking that Vegas S8 was much tougher than S7, as we discussed it in this thread. I won't spoil it for you, just suffice to say it was more challenging. They have to make it continually tougher, as the contestants are getting better each year--better trained, more experienced, stronger.

_* There was a comment leaked from NBC that they were pissed that someone completed S7 and they had to pay out the $1MM._

Here are the obstacles from Stage 3 of both S6 (2014) and S7 (2015):

*Stage 3 S6 2014*
The only two to even make it to stage 3 were Elet Hall and Joe Moravsky, and neither finished.

*^*Cannonball Incline
***Doorknob Grasper
Floating Boards
Ultimate Cliffhanger
*^*Propeller Bar
Hang Climb
Spider Flip
Flying Bar

*Stage 3 S7 2015*
There were eight competitors who made it to stage 3, with two finishing: Geoff Britten and Isaac Caldiero. And we all know how that ended.

Psycho Chainsaw
Doorknob Grasper
Floating Boards
Ultimate Cliffhanger
Pole Grasper
Hang Climb
Area 51
Flying Bar


----------



## astrohip

For comparison, here is Stage 3 from last year, S8 2016:

*Stage 3 S8 2016*
Only 2 contestants made it to stage 3, Drew Drechsel and Daniel Gill, and neither completed it.

*^*Keylock Hang
***Floating Boards
***Ultimate Cliffhanger
*^*Curved Body Prop
Hang Climb
***Walking Bar
Flying Bar


----------



## mattack

I've said it before in this thread, I do think they do make them too hard sometimes (don't get me wrong, they would all be impossible for ME), though the warped wall maybe should get higher.... and the variability of the difficulty week to week. I almost wish maybe they'd somehow have some fit people but non-competitors try out the obstacles beforehand so they could more evenly match them week to week.


----------



## nickels

The Los Angeles City Finals course is rock hard. I guess everyone is getting good at obstacles so they are making the course extra difficult. I was sad to see Grant McCartney eliminated, he seems like a good guy who is often seen in the crowd cheering for his buddies. The MIT kid and his buddy appear to both have a great shot in Vegas. That invisible elevator obstacle at the end seems like it should be the way to get to the top of Mount Midoriyama instead of the climbing rope. You could tell the contestants were all gassed halfway up it and had to fight past pain to get to the top.


----------



## astrohip

Yep, what seemed like impossible obstacles just a year or two ago, are now challenging but no longer unbeatable. It's amazing how far the contestants have come.

Agree on Grant McC. Great guy, always upbeat. It's gotta be really really tough on the pros to get cut before Vegas. OTOH, we're seeing lots of new stars each year. MIT & his best bud Charlie are two of the best.


----------



## nickels

It is hilarious now to watch stuff from early seasons. Back then the warped wall was considered one of the toughest obstacles to beat. Now, people get up it with one hand, backwards, or doing flips after they pull themselves up. It is amazing to see how quickly these athletes have adapted. Contestants have now grown up watching and trained their entire lives for these obstacles. This show is creating super-humans!

One last note - it is nice to see how much farther women get each year. But, I doubt we will ever have a female conquer Stage 2 of the Vegas course. I am looking forward to seeing how far a female gets this year.


----------



## justen_m

nickels said:


> This show is creating super-humans!
> 
> One last note - it is nice to see how much farther women get each year. But, I doubt we will ever have a female conquer Stage 2 of the Vegas course. I am looking forward to seeing how far a female gets this year.


Pharmaceuticals can blur the gender gap. AFAIK, ANW doesn't test for performance enhancing drugs. I wonder if their usage is common now?

In any case, I expect it will become so as ANW becomes more popular and the top athletes gain fame and fortune. Look how common it is even when there is rigorous testing, e.g. Lance Armstrong and other pro cyclists, the Russian Olympic teams, NFL players, various Olympic athletes, etc.


----------



## DouglasPHill

nickels said:


> One last note - it is nice to see how much farther women get each year. But, I doubt we will ever have a female conquer Stage 2 of the Vegas course.


I would never bet against Jessie Graff.


----------



## spear

Well, Graff did finish Stage 2 of last year's Vegas course. Granted, it was a USA vs. the World competition, but it was the same course.


----------



## jsmeeker

That Jessie Graff sure is quite attractive


----------



## BrettStah

She also finished 4th overall last night!


----------



## astrohip

She put up an amazing run. To get all the way to the last obstacle was incredible. Effing. Amazing.

As we were being shown the back half of the run last night (one of Kristine Leahy's big jobs), I said to myself no one finishes. The Ice Cubes looked deadly, and a huge amount of upper body strength. Then the Keyhole Slider... we've seen that in Vegas before, and it's a killer. To put it as #9, I figured few if any wouldn't get past it. And then the Elevator Killer. At a point when you got nothing in the tank? No way anyone makes it.

Kudos to Drew Drechsel, the inhuman human.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, and he said he basically lives in the gym (I think he owns one). Folks that don't have that amount of time for training would be hard-pressed to complete that course. He didn't have much left himself...


----------



## astrohip

Did I see where your friend who ran in ANW got hurt?


----------



## BrettStah

Who, me? I don't think I know anyone competing (at least not directly).


----------



## astrohip

Sorry, got my TCFers confused. Somebody here knew someone competing in TNW, and then ANW. I thought it was you, because the contestant was from SA. But I may have that wrong too.

If I wasn't so lazy, I'd read this thread upstream and find out. But I'm really busy surfing right now.


----------



## loubob57

I know someone that competed in San Antonio and made it to the city finals. But she went out on the floating steps on the final run.


----------



## astrohip

Found it. There were two of you who knew someone, which caused my confusion, leading to brain implosion.



loubob57 said:


> I have a cow-orker that tried out in San Antonio. I'll be watching to see if she made it on TV.





thebigmo said:


> The son of one of my neighbors growing up is in the San Antonio competition. He was also on one of the Team Ninja Warrior teams.
> 
> 
> thebigmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate Burkhalter
Click to expand...

So Loubob57 (related to Heinz?) knows someone who made it to SA City Finals (impressive!), but crashed out. And thebigmo indirectly knows Nate Burkhalter, who I think was injured at some point during the season (or maybe during TNW).

Anyone else wanna jump in?


----------



## thebigmo

Nate ended up 16th while the top 15 advanced to Vegas. His younger brother Ben is in the Denver city finals.
I think Nate was injured in Vegas last season.


----------



## mattack

I forget if it was this week or last week, but nowadays they're even giving the *big name* competitors the "they ran but we'll show a few seconds until they fall" treatment!


----------



## astrohip

jsmeeker said:


> When do they show the stuff they filmed in Cleveland? I was in Cleveland while they were setting it all up right in Public Square


In case you were waiting for the Cleveland runs...

This coming Monday (Aug 14) was supposed to be the Kansas City city finals, followed by Cleveland Aug 21. I'm getting news there was a switch:

_Without explanation, NBC switched the episode scheduled for Monday, Aug. 14, with one shot in Cleveland; the Kansas City finals, shot at Union Station in April, will now air Aug. 21. 
Read more here: Thinking you'll see the 'Ninja Warrior' KC finals episode Monday? Think again_


----------



## logic88

I was watching the San Antonio finals and during his run, Stillings skipped the 2nd board on the Hourglass Drop. I thought this wasn't allowed? Wasn't someone disqualified from Las Vegas' Stage 2 Wave Runner because they skipped the 2nd board?


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> I was watching the San Antonio finals and during his run, Stillings skipped the 2nd board on the Hourglass Drop. I thought this wasn't allowed? Wasn't someone disqualified from Las Vegas' Stage 2 Wave Runner because they skipped the 2nd board?


Good catch. I guess the answer is the rules are different for the Hourglass Drop vs the Wave Runner.

Flip Rodriguez was disqualified from ANW last year when he went from the 1st board to the landing pad.


----------



## logic88

Yeah, I guess the rules can be different. Hopefully they go over the differences with the contestants beforehand. 

But for San Antonio, Daniel Gil is a beast. It's probably going to be down to him and Drew Drechsel again in Vegas.

Also, I know Kacy is super popular but I find all of the coverage around her a bit much. Especially since so many other women have surpassed her in going further and faster.


----------



## Philosofy

Jessie Graff is amazing. She doesn't look like she should be that good, but she is. She doesn't have the big arms of a Flex Lebrek, or Meagan Martin, but she rules!


----------



## astrohip

The Nail Clipper was tough. Well over half the contestants fell on it. It was amazing watching Jamie Rahn "Captain NBC" get past it.

Really tough night for The Beast, and Michelle Warnky. I was really hoping all three women would make it, but it's tough to beat the times of the men. Only Flex LaBreck made the true top 15.

And The Beast was clearly suffering from lack of training, or the lingering aftereffects of his shoulder surgery (or both). It was a shame, as his girlfriend made it to Vegas.

One competitor, can't remember who, managed to make it past the I-Beam in the Finals last night, after they fell on it during the qualifiers. Matt or Akbar commented on how they clearly worked on it since the qualifiers, making sure they could get past it. Uh, y'all do know the Finals are actually run the night after the Qualifiers?


----------



## astrohip

Wow, more than you ever wanted to know...

The untold truth of American Ninja Warrior

For example:

_producers have a set goal of around 20 percent of contestants finishing the city qualifiers, meaning that they test and test and test new obstacles until they find about 24 to include. Contestants don't know which obstacles they'll face going in, and they're not allowed to try out the course before their official run, so it's on them to figure out in the moment how to keep up with whatever producers throw at them._


----------



## mattack

After watching the couple of people succeed at it, I'm honestly kind of not understanding what was so hard about Nail Clipper COMPARED to the other obstacles.

Again, I couldn't do ANY of them.

I'm GUESSING it was because it's so late in the series of obstacles, and they're already dead tired..

The boards actually seem BIG compared to some other things they are to grab onto, it will only turn one direction (clockwise), and looks like it turns like 1/8 of a turn and 'locks in'. (Like the thing where they have to crawl out upside down, stand up, jump across, then back again -- with the tiny tiny ledges on each side to hold onto/put feet on -- seems way harder.)

Again, I AM NOT SAYING IT IS EASY. In previous weeks, it seemed to me like other obstacles were way harder.


----------



## nickels

The Nail Clipper is obviously more difficult than it seems based on everyone struggling on it. I am impressed that Jamie Rahn is finally looking like a potential winner instead of just a fun guy wearing a silly costume. He is no joke now. Drew Drechsel and Joe Moravsky look stronger than ever. Can't wait till Vegas!!!


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> I am impressed that Jamie Rahn is finally looking like a potential winner instead of just a fun guy wearing a silly costume.


And his dog! (shameless post, we have a rescue who's part Yorkie...)


----------



## nickels

Kansas City finals time! Being new to this show and having binge watched to catch up, it is hard to not be able to jump ahead and get to Vegas already. I kind of knew nobody was winning the early seasons, and I knew ahead of time that two people were going to get to stage 4 a few years ago, and again that nobody won last year. So, this is the first time I am unsure of the ending and having to wait for it to get here. Wow, it is way more intense this way! I really think we will have another Stage 4 winner based on how good some of the legends are looking in the Finals, but I bet the Vegas course is going to be "impossible" to make up for everyone being so well trained this year.


----------



## astrohip

KC Finals this week, Denver next. Then we finally get to Vegas!

Agree, the producers may well tweak the Vegas obstacles so they don't have to give away the million $$$!


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> KC Finals this week, Denver next. Then we finally get to Vegas!


If NBC broadcasts Trump's speech, it will affect the Kansas City Finals broadcast. Here are the options that I can think of:
1. Air the first hour from 8-9, then the speech, then the second hour following the speech.
2. Pre-empt it tonight, and air it in place of the America's Got Talent repeat scheduled for Friday night.
3. Pre-empt it tonight, and air it in place of the repeat of the Cleveland finals scheduled for Saturday night (moved from Sunday because NBC has a preseason NFL game that night).

*UPDATE: as of 1 PM Eastern, NBC has not made any announcement about covering the speech (neither have ABC or Fox, for that matter, although Fox usually doesn't cover the "minor" speeches anyway, letting Fox News handle those), so presumably ANW will air as scheduled (CBS has announced that it will air the speech, but it is the only one of the four major networks without new programming scheduled for that time)*


----------



## NorthAlabama

That Don Guy said:


> If NBC broadcasts Trump's speech, it will affect the Kansas City Finals broadcast. Here are the options that I can think of:
> 1. Air the first hour from 8-9, then the speech, then the second hour following the speech.
> 2. Pre-empt it tonight, and air it in place of the America's Got Talent repeat scheduled for Friday night.
> 3. Pre-empt it tonight, and air it in place of the repeat of the Cleveland finals scheduled for Saturday night (moved from Sunday because NBC has a preseason NFL game that night).
> 
> *UPDATE: as of 1 PM Eastern, NBC has not made any announcement about covering the speech (neither have ABC or Fox, for that matter, although Fox usually doesn't cover the "minor" speeches anyway, letting Fox News handle those), so presumably ANW will air as scheduled (CBS has announced that it will air the speech, but it is the only one of the four major networks without new programming scheduled for that time)*


i just emailed the programming head of our local nbc station, and was told nbc would air the remaining hour of anw following the presidential address.

so, it's option 1.  good to know, there was no time to air it overnight, as pre-empted daytime programming due to eclipse coverage had already been re-scheduled at 2am.


----------



## MacThor

Any truth


logic88 said:


> Also, I know Kacy is super popular but I find all of the coverage around her a bit much. Especially since so many other woman have surpassed her in going further and faster.


Any truth to the rumor that they held a final in Kansas City just so they could mention "KC" as often as possible?


----------



## nickels

The early obstacle killing them all is the Broken Pipes. Not sure why these dummies all try to sprint across it? Learn by watching other fail! That obstacle is easier to beat when taken slowly, in two parts, and falling to the middle section seems to be key as well. Kansas City should be ashamed of their efforts, worst group of ninja's ever. No finishers on a medium difficulty finals course. Pathetic. Tyler Yamauchi should have gotten to the last obstacle (and beaten it) but he forgot to dismount properly and it cost him being the only one to *maybe* finish. This was a disappointing episode.


----------



## astrohip

The field was disappointing. I noticed in the final standings at the end, one person qualified who didn't even make it to the back half of the course! Not sure that's ever happened in a city finals. 

The second I noticed Tyler trying to dismount without being on the lowest handles, I said Uh Oh.

I've noticed the obstacle many ninjas fear is the balance obstacle, which is always #3. I think there are two ways to approach it--if you're light on your feet, just dance as fast as you can thru it. If that's not your skill set, then try the slow & steady approach.


----------



## BrettStah

I think that the balance obstacle is one that can't be done successfully on as repeatable a basis as some of the other obstacles. It's much more hit or miss with some luck involved. Anyone who makes it through to the city finals stage, having just been successful the night before for qualifying, probably thinks, "eh, it wasn't too bad - I'll just do the same thing tonight."


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> I've noticed the obstacle many ninjas fear is the balance obstacle, which is always #3. I think there are two ways to approach it--if you're light on your feet, just dance as fast as you can thru it. If that's not your skill set, then try the slow & steady approach.


It depends on the obstacle. "Slow and steady" won't work with Broken Bridge, as there's nowhere to stop.

One thing about the Kansas City balance obstacle that makes it tough; the two sides are not in a line, so if you go straight when you leave the first one, you're off to one side on the second one. It didn't help matters that the top of the center platform could move when someone was on it.


----------



## mattack

So some of these upper body obstacles, like the last one, invisible ladder or whatever they call it..

Do you think it's essentially doing pull ups all the way or not? It seems like most are lunging one side up, then the other side up. (Similar to how some are doing the semi-circle ratchet arm thing.)


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> The second I noticed Tyler trying to dismount without being on the lowest handles, I said Uh Oh..


That was the part that I didn't understand. They showed him saying that he wasn't even gassed. So why in the world didn't he oriented himself properly for the dismount?

Also, how much of the leaderboard is known to the competitors? That woman who missed out by 0.4 seconds didn't have any sense of urgency at all.


----------



## nickels

This shows that there are two parts to the challenges - physical and mental. You can see contestants making mental errors on almost every episode. Under the lights and in front of the crowd adds to an already difficult task. I do not think they know the exact times they have to beat, as Kristine usually informs them of their fate after they run. Some people are aware of what they have to beat when it is obvious, such as get to X obstacle and you are through to Vegas.


----------



## nickels

Only halfway finished watching so far, but the Wedge is proving to once again be one of the most difficult obstacles on the course. Brian Arnold pre run - "If I fail on the wedge again, I am going to retire." 
Brian Arnold failed on the wedge again. He was so close I hope he changes his mind.


----------



## justen_m

Seeing BA still qualified for Vegas, I think retirement will wait.  That wedge was a total killer. Just two people finished it, and only one person completed the whole course. That Ninjago barrel thing looked hard too.

One thing that was only mentioned once, AFAIR, was the altitude. 5280 feet. I think this explains why the Navajo Ninja gassed out and couldn't make it up the warped wall. For those who don't live at altitude, it can really take your breath away. It is tough to recover after hard efforts. This could have contributed to more people dropping on the wedge, which was toward the end of the course.


----------



## TriBruin

justen_m said:


> Seeing BA still qualified for Vegas, I think retirement will wait.  That wedge was a total killer. Just two people finished it, and only one person completed the whole course. That Ninjago barrel thing looked hard too.
> 
> One thing that was only mentioned once, AFAIR, was the altitude. 5280 feet. I think this explains why the Navajo Ninja gassed out and couldn't make it up the warped wall. For those who don't live at altitude, it can really take your breath away. It is tough to recover after hard efforts. This could have contributed to more people dropping on the wedge, which was toward the end of the course.


I turned to my wife last night and comment that "Ninjago" probably wants some of their sponsor money back. Talk about lack of air time! (Is that the first time an individual obstacle has been sponsored? I don't remember seeing that before.)

Spoiler regarding the City Finals and Kacy Catanzaro


Spoiler



It looks like Kacy has announced her retirement from ANW and they were promoting the Final as her last Ninja run. Considering she has been surpassed by many other female ninjas, she would have a hard time qualifying for the finals anymore. I didn't realize she even qualified for Vegas this year. I thought ANW was giving her a farewell tour.

I didn't realize until I was reading today, she has been signed by WWE. That is a little disappointing. But she probably will make a lot more money.


----------



## Ruth

It must be difficult to callibrate the courses for difficulty, but this one did seem too hard. Not only was the wedge a killer, but the balance obstacle with the logs also seemed to take out more athletes than usual.

UGH I hated to see the product placement obstacle. I hope that's not the way of the future -- the Pepsi quad steps, the Exxon log grip, the floating Xerox boards . . . .


----------



## astrohip

24/7 Harvey coverage, on every local channel.

No ANW for me.  *

It's been a long time since I missed an NBC show. What's the best way to watch after-the-fact?

_* PC Disclaimer: I am making fun of myself for missing a TV show. I realize there are hundreds of thousands of people, many of whom are my friends & neighbors, in terrible shape right now, flooded out of their homes, sleeping in shelters. My brother among them. Please don't take this post as belittling people with real problems._


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> 24/7 Harvey coverage, on every local channel.
> 
> No ANW for me.  *
> 
> It's been a long time since I missed an NBC show. What's the best way to watch after-the-fact?


American Ninja Warrior - NBC.com ?


----------



## justen_m

TriBruin said:


> Spoiler regarding the City Finals and Kacy Catanzaro


Kacy Catanzaro, Shadia Bseiso WWE Contracts Announced During Mae Young Classic Lest anyone forget why she is amazing, here's Kacy's city final buzzer run. Freakin' awesome and worth watching again.


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> American Ninja Warrior - NBC.com ?


Thanks! Now I just need to get to a fast Internet connection.


----------



## mattack

Watch it On Demand???


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Watch it On Demand???


I'm going to show my ignorance here... just aired shows are available on Demand? I have both Comcast OD (thru a TiVo), and DirecTV OD. Wait... is there a DirecTV OD?

I'm going back to Houston tomorrow, if the freeways are open. I'll check it out when I'm in front of my TiVo.

Thanks.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> I'm going to show my ignorance here... just aired shows are available on Demand? I have both Comcast OD (thru a TiVo), and DirecTV OD. Wait... is there a DirecTV OD?


Usually, yes, if it's a cable company's On Demand service - in fact, only the most recent shows are usually available on cable On Demand, for some reason. Keep in mind that you probably will not be able to fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> Usually, yes, if it's a cable company's On Demand service - in fact, only the most recent shows are usually available on cable On Demand, for some reason. Keep in mind that you probably will not be able to fast forward through the commercials.


Mostly repeating. Oh one edit here -- they're available THE NEXT DAY...

MOST prime time shows, especially for OTA channels, are available e.g. via Comcast On Demand. There are between a few (~5) and this-whole-season of shows available. Yes, as mentioned, you CANNOT FF through commercials on most of the channels, but on some (I think A&E, a few of the other basic/expanded-basic type channels), you can.

Also, this probably varies even more, but if you happen to have some other kind of 'manual' recorder, for non-premium (and at least for me, non-NBC, yes I guess because it's owned by Comcast) channels, you might be able to manually record and then trick play or watch later & FF through commercials that way (yes I realize this is likely to be an old SD-quality recorder).. but I did it for e.g. the first episode of Big Brother this season that I somehow didn't record... it also lets me watch faster-than-realtime for those shows (I did this a LOT before QuickMode, even dubbing lots of stuff I had recorded on my Tivo -- nowadays I just download & watch in VLC faster than realtime usually).

But yeah -- summary -- Comcast On Demand is free (included with your cable subscription) and a good way to get an "oops I missed it" episode or two. (Oh, I realized that "Will" had recorded the wrong first 3 episodes, so I watched the first On Demand last night.)

If you wait about a week, most of the shows have WAY WAY fewer commercials you have to wait through.


----------



## nickels

There is also a free NBC App on the FireStick that airs the episode the next day. I believe there are also a few other recent episodes on it as well.
https://www.amazon.com/NBC-Watch-Stream-Full-Episodes/dp/B018IOV40E


----------



## astrohip

I found it on Comcast OD, via TiVo. But even though I clearly chose the HD version, it was SD. It also has commercials (yes, I know y'all warned me). I have commercialitis, a disease exacerbated by DVRs, and had to stop after five minutes.

I know who made it to Vegas, I'll watch next week.

Thanks again for all the suggestions. :thumbsup::up:


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I found it on Comcast OD, via TiVo. But even though I clearly chose the HD version, it was SD.


yes I admit I'm doubting you, I suspect SOMEHOW you picked the SD version.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> yes I admit I'm doubting you, I suspect SOMEHOW you picked the SD version.


You skeptic! While I'm not always right, I've never been wrong. 

First, I will confess I would have quit anyway, those commercials were killing me.

I rarely use Comcast-OD. Like never. But what I found weird is when you get to "choose by show", it's separated into:

*A-C
*A-C HD
*D-F
*D-F HD

[Aside: does anyone pick (except for me) the non-HD choices?]

I'm pretty sure I picked the correct sequence. But now you have me doubting my sanity, so upon my return to TiVo/Comcast (next week at earliest), I'll try it again. This time with a court reporter, a notary, and a camera crew.

I will be avenged!


----------



## mattack

The rare times I 'have' to watch commercials, I still use my ancient XS32 recorder to watch a few minutes of something very old recorded there, while using its PIP function to keep track of the original show.
or as I said before, for the few channels that I can record, let it record (in SD quality, but 16:9) and skip the commercials later.


----------



## astrohip

Stage one of the National Finals debuts three new obstacles


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> Stage one of the National Finals debuts three new obstacles


I wish they had a separate broadcast that only featured the runs. They seem to have skipped a few of the exciting ones.

I would much rather see those than see another human interest backstory.


----------



## astrohip

Agree. Once again, we only saw about half the runs. And some big names were simply "While we were away...". Ian Dory? Brent Steffenson? Another alternative is to make the finals a three hour event. Since this is either the #1 or #2 summer show for NBC, why not?

I was sad Barclay Stockett ran out of gas/time and couldn't finish. She was an exciting, dynamic competitor. She would have been a killer in Stage Two, with her upper body strength. However, I think she's only 5' even, and as we've seen, the shorter contestants rarely move far.

Making up for her was Allyssa Beird! Holy Moley! What a run. She has turned into a real Ninja.

20 of 50 made it thru Stage One. If this continues next week, we'll have 40 advance to Stage Two, which has to be a record. S1 was challenging, but not overwhelming. Maybe S2 makes up for it, and becomes the ninja killer.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Interesting concept, after each episode is broadcast on major media, then post online a video of all runs start to finish.
I like it.


----------



## That Don Guy

MacThor said:


> Any truth to the rumor that they held a final in Kansas City just so they could mention "KC" as often as possible?


Speaking of which, I am a little surprised they mentioned WWE by name, rather than something like, "to go into professional wrestling," when they said that Kacy was leaving ANW after this season. I smell some sort of WWE-NBC deal. (Then again, I think they already have a deal - doesn't NBC air the WWE's annual "Tribute to the Troops" show every December?)
_*EDIT: *Monday Night RAW is on USA, which is an NBC/Universal channel_
Also, in true Vince McMahon "I own as many names of wrestlers - especially women - as I can, thank you very much" fashion, why do I have a feeling Kacy's WWE name will be "K.C."?


----------



## nickels

For my first ever "live" finals experience I really enjoyed this one. Nothing was better than Brian Wilczewski. Last year he fell on the first obstacle the log run. This year he tried to be cool and jump to the second footing on the first obstacle (Snake Run), slipped, and was out on the first jump. I am bad with names so I will just point out the obvious highlights of the guy flipping to dismount from the Double Dipper (only to fail seconds later) and I believe it was JJ Woods who skipped the rope on Parkour run. My daughter is thrilled about Kacy going to the WWE because she is already looking forward to getting a Kacy action figure. ANW is really missing out on not having mini toy obstacle courses with top ninja action figures to go with it. My son would collect them all! Shocking at the lack of merchandise on a show that is now on it's 9th season.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I realize that Kacy can kick my butt, blind folded and one arm tied behind her back. But WWE?


----------



## bryhamm

nickels said:


> For my first ever "live" finals experience I really enjoyed this one. *Nothing was better than Brian Wilczewski. Last year he fell on the first obstacle the log run. This year he tried to be cool and jump to the second footing on the first obstacle (Snake Run), slipped, and was out on the first jump.* I am bad with names so I will just point out the obvious highlights of the guy flipping to dismount from the Double Dipper (only to fail seconds later) and I believe it was JJ Woods who skipped the rope on Parkour run. My daughter is thrilled about Kacy going to the WWE because she is already looking forward to getting a Kacy action figure. ANW is really missing out on not having mini toy obstacle courses with top ninja action figures to go with it. My son would collect them all! Shocking at the lack of merchandise on a show that is now on it's 9th season.


Yeah, after what happened to him last year, why would he skip that first one this year? He wasn't the only one either, but the only one to fall doing it. You only save like a 1/2 second skipping that first one. Unnecessary risks.


----------



## nickels

I was shocked to hear that Charlie Andrews got severely injured while training. He looked like he was going to be a strong contender. So, there must be some time between city finals and Vegas for him to get hurt badly and partially recover. Poor guy, hope his injury doesn't mean he is done with the sport.


----------



## That Don Guy

nickels said:


> I was shocked to hear that Charlie Andrews got severely injured while training. He looked like he was going to be a strong contender. So, there must be some time between city finals and Vegas for him to get hurt badly and partially recover. Poor guy, hope his injury doesn't mean he is done with the sport.


Apparently, city rounds start in early March and end in mid-May (I am pretty sure that the two rounds in a city are on the same weekend), and I think the national finals were recorded in early June, so there could be anywhere from 2-3 weeks to 3 months between the two.


----------



## logic88

DouglasPHill said:


> I realize that Kacy can kick my butt, blind folded and one arm tied behind her back. But WWE?


I dunno, I think I can take Kacy. 

But in any event, the "E" in WWE is "entertainment" so athletic ability doesn't matter as much as your Q-Rating.

Edit: Looks like every washed up star is headed to the WWE. 

Ronda Rousey shows up in WWE story line. Is a pro wrestling career imminent?


----------



## mattack

I love when they 'outsmart' the obstacles, even though once in a while it seems 'unfair' (can't think of an example at the moment). That is, sometimes when they jump over one of the THINGs they have to go over/past, and so on..

even when it fails, like *Brian Wilczewski, *though a later constestant successfully did the same thing.

oh, and I definitely tensed up when the first guy was on that dominoes one and got stuck on the last one for 30 seconds.. and made it off.


----------



## TriBruin

mattack said:


> I love when they 'outsmart' the obstacles, even though once in a while it seems 'unfair' (can't think of an example at the moment). That is, sometimes when they jump over one of the THINGs they have to go over/past, and so on..
> 
> even when it fails, like *Brian Wilczewski, *though a later constestant successfully did the same thing.
> 
> oh, and I definitely tensed up when the first guy was on that dominoes one and got stuck on the last one for 30 seconds.. and made it off.


One of the contestants jumped from the reverse foot pad to the landing pad without using the rope on Parkour run. I would have thought that would be against the rules, but apparently not. Bold move.


----------



## logic88

TriBruin said:


> One of the contestants jumped from the reverse foot pad to the landing pad without using the rope on Parkour run. I would have thought that would be against the rules, but apparently not. Bold move.


Yeah, that was JJ.

I wonder if it's a matter of "if it's not expressly prohibited, it's permitted" when it comes to the obstacles?


----------



## BrettStah

logic88 said:


> Yeah, that was JJ.
> 
> I wonder if it's a matter of "if it's not expressly prohibited, it's permitted" when it comes to the obstacles?


That's how it appears to me. Often, but not always, the announcers will mention the rule in question. It seems that for some of them, they're fine with competitors jumping over part of the obstacle (that very first obstacle - jumping steps?), and the balance obstacles often have contestants leaps over parts.


----------



## Ruth

I think they get to watch a run-through of each obstacle (they don't get to do it themselves) and are told more details about the rules at that time. For some obstacles the announcers will talk about specific limitations (on the second part of this obstacle they can only use their upper body, for example) and clearly the athletes are aware of those rules. I get the sense they are specifically told if there's a rule like "you must touch each part of the apparatus" to complete the obstacle.

For the balance obstacles there also seem to be detailed rules about what you are allowed to do if you fall midway. It's not a fail if they fall off the red part of the obstacle and land completely on the support structure below, as long as they don't touch the water . . . but you can tell they are required to climb back onto the main part of the obstacle before moving forward -- they can't just leap from the support structure part to the landing mat without climbing back onto the wobbly part first.


----------



## Azlen

DouglasPHill said:


> I realize that Kacy can kick my butt, blind folded and one arm tied behind her back. But WWE?


I kinda thought that too at first but it makes sense. It's a way to maximize her celebrity and get paid more than a lot of other jobs she could do.


----------



## verdugan

Azlen said:


> I kinda thought that too at first but it makes sense. It's a way to maximize her celebrity and get paid more than a lot of other jobs she could do.


Not to mention that she has been eclipsed by many other female ninjas.


----------



## mattack

TriBruin said:


> One of the contestants jumped from the reverse foot pad to the landing pad without using the rope on Parkour run. I would have thought that would be against the rules, but apparently not. Bold move.


Yeah, that was the one I meant, I couldn't remember the specifics.


----------



## MikeekiM

TriBruin said:


> One of the contestants jumped from the reverse foot pad to the landing pad without using the rope on Parkour run. I would have thought that would be against the rules, but apparently not. Bold move.


Yes, I wonder whether there are any rules other than to "get to the other side"... If I recall, the floating paddles, you have to use the paddles, you cannot touch the center pole...am I right about that? If that's the case, I am at a loss as to why skipping the rope wouldn't be against the rules...


----------



## astrohip

MikeekiM said:


> Yes, I wonder whether there are any rules other than to "get to the other side"... If I recall, the floating paddles, you have to use the paddles, you cannot touch the center pole...am I right about that? If that's the case, I am at a loss as to why skipping the rope wouldn't be against the rules...


It does seem arbitrary at times. I remember last year in Vegas, I think it was Flip who skipped the 2nd board on the Wave Runner, and was immediately disqualified. So why can you skip the rope, but not the board?

Having said that, I'm sure they tell them in advance what the rules are. And ultimately that's all that matters, is they know what they can and can't do.


----------



## MikeekiM

astrohip said:


> It does seem arbitrary at times. I remember last year in Vegas, I think it was Flip who skipped the 2nd board on the Wave Runner, and was immediately disqualified. So why can you skip the rope, but not the board?
> 
> Having said that, I'm sure they tell them in advance what the rules are. And ultimately that's all that matters, is they know what they can and can't do.


Yes... I would hope so... Nothing like running the course and violating a rule that you didn't know about...

That said, if this were the case, I am a little surprised that more people didn't try and skip the rope... Seemed like a good move, reducing risk and a big time saver if you've got the athleticism to make the jump... and this is a field of a LOT of athletic people!!!


----------



## bicker

I think it would be a little bit ironic to claim a rules violation on an obstacle that has parkour actually in the name.


----------



## nickels

9 questions about American Ninja Warrior qualifying rounds, answered


> "No practice of obstacles is allowed during try outs. Only way we can practice obstacles is if we build replicas and train on them through the year. *On game day we are read the rules for completing each obstacle and tester shows us how to do it* and then it's up to us after that!"


----------



## logic88

nickels said:


> 9 questions about American Ninja Warrior qualifying rounds, answered


I think the question is how comprehensive the rules reading is.

For example, for the Wave Runner in Stage 2, did they say that you had to use the 2nd board?

If so, Flip should have known that his move wasn't permissible. If they didn't say that you to use the 2nd board then it was pretty crappy of them to disqualify Flip that year.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, I get the distinct impression that the rules are clear-cut. Flip didn't argue about it after being disqualified, IIRC.


----------



## logic88

Wow, Jesse Graf's fall was unexpected!

Especially since it looks like they tweaked Stage 1 to be easier this year.


----------



## TriBruin

logic88 said:


> Wow, Jesse Graf's fall was unexpected!
> 
> Especially since it looks like they tweaked Stage 1 to be easier this year.


I couldn't believe it when she fell. At least one woman got through, but we had three others make it to the flying spider & cargo net. Imagine if 4 women had made it through.


----------



## astrohip

Around 40 people made it thru, so either it was easier, or the contestants are just getting better.

Really really sad to see Jessie fall at the end, especially since she had time to finish the course. Would have loved to see her take on Stage Two. I was glad to see Kacy finally defeat the Propeller Bar after two straight years of failing on it, although she immediately lost it on the Double Dipper. A great competitor, but clearly no longer able to compete at Vegas levels. Good luck in WWE.

Disappointed in Meagan Martin. She stumbled at the PB, and then again on the Parkour Run. While she did finally beat the S1 version of the Warped Wall, she is capable of so much more. Her & Barclay are the two I am most disheartened about.

I'm surprised how much effort some of the ninjas put into being the fastest. I'd be more concerned about clearing the stage than being #1. We saw a couple fall that clearly have the skills to finish, yet their need for speed had them being sloppy.

Here are all 41 contestants going on to Stage Two. To get all of them on air next week, plus Stage Three (and maybe Four?), will require some creative editing. "While we were away..."


> Here are all the Ninjas still in the running for Mount Midoriyama.
> 
> Drew Drechsel
> Josh Salinas
> Daniel Gil
> Lance Pekus
> Hunter Guerard
> Joe Moravsky
> Dave Cavanagh
> Nicholas Coolridge
> Jamie Rahn
> Brent Steffensen
> Thomas Stillings
> Matthew Ilgenfritz
> Flip Rodriguez
> Travis Rosen
> Kevin Bull
> Najee Richardson
> Jody Avila
> Tyler Yamauchi
> Mike Bernardo
> Eric Middleton
> Cass Clawson
> David Campbell
> Adam Rayl
> Brian Arnold
> Sean Bryan
> Michael Silenzi
> Tyler Gillett
> Nick Kostreski
> Abel Gonzalez
> JJ Woods
> Jon Alexis Jr.
> Josh Levin
> Karson Voiles
> Drew Knapp
> Ryan Stratis
> Allyssa Beird
> Ian Dory
> Andrew Lowes
> Grant Clinton
> Sean Darling-Hammond
> Nick Hanson


----------



## nickels

Thank you, Kacy, not only for inspiring my daughters, but for leaving us with the greatest butt shots ever. 

Jessie's fall was the most shocking thing of the night. After watching hundreds of competitors over the years, she is maybe the second person I've ever seen fail at the cargo net. It never happens. 

As for the course being easier, I bet they make up for it in stage two. They added too many new obstacles to the first round and they weren't all that difficult compared to years past. Plus, the spider climb is something everyone knows how to do now so it isn't the killer it used to be. The half pipe run also used to take out a lot of people where parkour run just isn't as tough. The domino pipes also seems to be easier than the spinning bridge.


----------



## DouglasPHill

nickels said:


> ....but for leaving us with the greatest butt shots ever.


+1
Also love it when the women show off their abs.


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> I'm surprised how much effort some of the ninjas put into being the fastest. I'd be more concerned about clearing the stage than being #1. We saw a couple fall that clearly have the skills to finish, yet their need for speed had them being sloppy.


While having a quick pace can lead to sloppiness, I think having a cushion is important too. Especially if there is a problem at a later obstacle like being hung up on the Parkour Run rope or if you need some time to catch a quick breath near the end.


----------



## Azlen

Is it a spoiler that they have a record number of contestants through stage 1 then have everything else in one final episode?


----------



## logic88

Azlen said:


> Is it a spoiler that they have a record number of contestants through stage 1 then have everything else in one final episode?


Not really since they can skip showing as many runs as needed. A montage of splashes or buzzers after each commercial break.


----------



## That Don Guy

logic88 said:


> Not really since they can skip showing as many runs as needed. A montage of splashes or buzzers after each commercial break.


Also remember that any Stage 4 runs cannot last more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Ruth

So sad to see Jessie fall right at the end! I thought she had it. Love her positive attitude though, and I'm sure she'll be back!


----------



## mattack

So Kacy (5 foot 0?) is the shortest person to finish the Warped Wall, right?

The 5 foot 2 (IIRC) guy last night was the shortest person to _finish_ a stage.

Also, I presumed they did the USA vs the World the next day after the main competition, and they're just now (strangely) interleaving them between?


----------



## logic88

mattack said:


> So Kacy (5 foot 0?) is the shortest person to finish the Warped Wall, right?


I think so. At least for the old Warped Wall. Has she even attempted the new slightly taller Warped Wall?

For the new Warped Wall, I think Tyler Yamauchi and Jonathon Horton are the shortest at 5' 1".


----------



## nickels

Two new obstacles on Stage 2 - one of them is a sure ninja killer. Two new obstacles on stage 3 - neither of them look like killers on the surface.

View them all in this video on Facebook (they are at about the 2 minute mark)



__ https://www.facebook.com/





Spoiler: The Killer



*Staggered Wingnuts. *Are you kidding me? This is going to crush the dreams of many. Seems nearly impossible from the demo. At least, it looks like one of those where it takes a lot of luck or practice to nail it.


----------



## bryhamm

What the heck with all the back stories? I want to see all the runs instead. Every time coming back from a break, you knew those who ran had failed. Disappointed in how they aired things.


----------



## mattack

BTW, there WAS a new hour-long ANW vs the World episode last night.. Part of the problem is that it seemed like it was really a full TWO hour long episode normally, hastily chopped into two with not-very-good outro-intro voiceovers at the bisect point.

Who knows, maybe this was only a west coast, or even SF Bay Area thing, but I doubt it. Both DID air on a non-NBC station, but the worst part was that last night's had an original air date of last week, and maybe the same episode # too, since my OP did NOT catch it, I only caught it while checking out my To Do list yesterday.

(I'll also post this in the SP alert area.)


----------



## bryhamm

Bummed that Drew fell when he did. I think he could have done stage 3.


----------



## astrohip

RIP Mr. Mogley. He looked to be a Jack Russell Terrier. We had one (Phoebe) for 14 years. Nothing quite like a Jack!

They don't want to give away the million dollars, do they? As tough as Stage Two was, especially the Wingnuts, at least they were doable. But the back half of Stage Three, with all upper body obstacles, and no rest... impossible. Even Miracle Joe had to figure out how to take a break by twisting around the pegs. As an aside, having the heavier weight flip at the end of S2 may have been much more difficult for a female competitor. Pure weight lifting is one area where women are at a distinct physiological handicap. Moot issue this year.



bryhamm said:


> What the heck with all the back stories? I want to see all the runs instead. Every time coming back from a break, you knew those who ran had failed. Disappointed in how they aired things.


It's time to shake things up. They really need to reboot this series. Ok, maybe reboot is too strong a word, but they need to shake things up. Make some changes. They're not even showing the entire runs of stars like Brian Morgan, Daniel Gil and Flip Rodriguez.

One idea, give away some money. Set some prizes at each Stage. Maybe pyramid them by time. Increase for each stage. Make them doable, so more competitors get to each stage.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> Bummed that Drew fell when he did. I think he could have done stage 3.


Looks like he really smashed his bicep. We used to call those stingers, where your arm goes dead.

BTW, after his interview, is there any doubt Kristine Leahy is the worst interviewer on earth?


----------



## logic88

bryhamm said:


> What the heck with all the back stories? I want to see all the runs instead. Every time coming back from a break, you knew those who ran had failed. Disappointed in how they aired things.


Yeah, I wish they had a separate feed that had all the runs without any of the human interest segments.

Also, unfortunately they ran Moravsky's run so close to the end that you knew from the amount of time left that he wasn't going to make it.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Agreed here we are in level 2, (I have not watched 3 yet) and they do the "while we were away..." crap.
SHOW THE ENTIRE RUNS. SHOW THE ENTIRE RUNS. Or at least make all of the runs in a big download
off of the Internet after your show airs.


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> BTW, after his interview, is there any doubt Kristine Leahy is the worst interviewer on earth?


But she is so hot. She has fantastic legs and the producers never take advantage of that.


----------



## That Don Guy

logic88 said:


> Also, unfortunately they ran Moravsky's run so close to the end that you knew from the amount of time left that he wasn't going to make it.


And the fact that the "run of the night" was in Stage 2 didn't give away the fact that nobody got through Stage 3 an hour in advance?

At least NBC doesn't mention during the show saying that somebody will make it, the way it used to with million dollar winners on _Deal or No Deal_.


----------



## nickels

How about that JJ Woods run. WTF. They didn't even mention it or show even a portion of it. Here you go:



__ https://www.facebook.com/



Why are we still doing backstories in the finals? We already have had three opportunities to give back stories on the ninjas - City Qualifiers, City Finals, and Vegas Finals Stage one. I don't give two chits about Brett Stefansson's dog when there were 40+ runs to show.

Stage two was difficult, but Stage three was impossible. Drew didn't finish stage two so you can't tell me he had stage three. The Weatherman, using a good amount of brains, didn't even get halfway through time bomb and there was still another brutal upper arm strength obstacle to go.

And to go back to a woman's chance of winning. Let's be clear here. On this course you could let every woman athlete on Earth try the course 20 times and none of them would have even a remote chance of beating it. Can a short person even do the Curved Body Prop?


----------



## nickels

And here is Kevin Bull's run that they didn't show:


----------



## NatasNJ

I learned tonight that I really ONLY care about the last episode of the season and even then it was still a MESS.
They really need to reformat the show. Not sure how it would be best but for a start...
1.) If they are so set with human interest stories do it in a popup window during their run OR do it as a voice over.
2.) Don't cut out major peoples runs. I hate that they skip so many peoples runs after each commercial break.
3.) Allow people to finish course before the 45 minute break. It is so formula based that you know the first 30-45 minute of runs will ALL fail.
4.) THey need to scale back epsidoes during the qualifiers. I don't need a city qualifier and final then vegas.
5.) Mix up courses more. Each year they add 1-2 new obstacles. Redo WHOLE course next year. Vegas as well.
6.) Agreed to give TOP 3 Ninjas like $100k or something. And save Million for stage 4 best person if there is one.
7.) Better announcers and side staff. They are all horrible.
8.) I feel they have had less or no foreign entries lately. Earlier seasons had a few people from Europe and such. Not as much if at all lately.
9.) Make the course a tad more parkour and time based like early on. That made people rush through it which I think is 100x more interesting.


----------



## logic88

That Don Guy said:


> And the fact that the "run of the night" was in Stage 2 didn't give away the fact that nobody got through Stage 3 an hour in advance?


That's true. I guess I didn't noticed when they awarded the run of the night.

I was just looking at the clock and there was less than 2 minutes left and Moravsky was still on the course.

Resting on the pegs was a great idea. I don't watch some of the other shows like USA vs The World. Was this a tactic used on some of those other shows?


----------



## mattack

NatasNJ said:


> 4.) THey need to scale back epsidoes during the qualifiers. I don't need a city qualifier and final then vegas.


First you say they don't show enough, now you say they're showing too much. Just SKIP the qualifier show(s) then.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> They don't want to give away the million dollars, do they?


If you're making a self-reference, I'm missing it..

Didn't you or someone else post some insider memo at some point saying they really didn't want anyone to win this show? or am I confusing it with some other competition show?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> If you're making a self-reference, I'm missing it..
> 
> Didn't you or someone else post some insider memo at some point saying they really didn't want anyone to win this show? or am I confusing it with some other competition show?


Yes and no. All I meant was they made Stage Three so difficult (not that S2 was a piece of cake), that it seemed obvious to me they don't want to give away the million.

But yes, NBC has been accused of not wanting to give it away: 'American Ninja Warrior' Host Akbar Gbaja-Biamila on Why NBC Got 'Pissed Off' (Exclusive Video)


----------



## DouglasPHill

Well $40,000 a year annuity should be peanuts to them. I'd like them to add $100,000 to the person that goes the farthest and $50,000 to the 2nd farthest; assuming no one wins the million.


----------



## logic88

DouglasPHill said:


> Well $40,000 a year annuity should be peanuts to them. I'd like them to add $100,000 to the person that goes the farthest and $50,000 to the 2nd farthest; assuming no one wins the million.


Yeah, I don't understand why NBC would be reluctant at all. Ratings for ANW are good. And I would think they would want a winner every few years for the free publicity.

TV Ratings: 'American Ninja Warrior,' 'Bachelorette' Coast to Monday Win


----------



## nickels

I know I read somewhere that there was some smaller prize money this season for people who got to the finals. It wasn't much, though. Can't find any articles with the details.


----------



## astrohip

Jessie Graff competed in Sasuke recently (Japanese original of ANW). It was her first time to try it.

Jessie Graff is now one of the best female athletes in Sasuke's history

Without spoiling it too much, let's just say she broke all the records for a female. There are some short videos (2-3 mins) of her runs at the link. Fun to watch!


----------



## TriBruin

astrohip said:


> Jessie Graff competed in Sasuke recently (Japanese original of ANW). It was her first time to try it.
> 
> Jessie Graff is now one of the best female athletes in Sasuke's history
> 
> Without spoiling it too much, let's just say she broke all the records for a female. There are some short videos (2-3 mins) of her runs at the link. Fun to watch!


Holy Crap! What a woman!


----------



## bicker

What a person!

This post may have been entered by voice recognition. Please excuse any typographical errors.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> Jessie Graff competed in Sasuke recently (Japanese original of ANW). It was her first time to try it.
> 
> Jessie Graff is now one of the best female athletes in Sasuke's history
> 
> Without spoiling it too much, let's just say she broke all the records for a female. There are some short videos (2-3 mins) of her runs at the link. Fun to watch!


I now see why the Japanese contestants who have competed over on the American course have struggled... Their obstacles don't look nearly as challenging, by and large. I'm not saying they're easy, mind you.

Jessie was outstanding, as she usually is. Only 9 competitors made it through to stage 3 (out of 100 who started), so she's definitely in the top tier no matter which continent.


----------



## jeepair

You should also search out and watch Drew Drechsel's run. To me, their courses appear to be more agility related instead of strength related (USA courses.)


----------



## astrohip

jeepair said:


> You should also search out and watch Drew Drechsel's run. To me, their courses appear to be more agility related instead of strength related (USA courses.)


Drew Drechsel held his own against the Sasuke courses for the fifth time


----------



## nickels

Call the Suske course what you will, but they do the same thing by having one challenge like the "Ultimate Crazy Cliffhanger" which is damn near impossible to beat.

Also, for fans who may be waiting for it to come back there are also a few seasons of Team Ninja Warrior that can be found on the Firestick. Not sure where these originally aired but they have much more obstacles and much less backstory. It is also fun to watch two ninja's doing a course at the same time.


----------



## That Don Guy

Pardon me for asking...but wasn't the location of the concert where the shooting happened in Las Vegas also the site for the ANW National Finals? I wonder if the show will give some thought about moving it to another location in Vegas - for example, up near the motor speedway. For that matter, there should be plenty of space along South Las Vegas Blvd. well south of where "The Strip" ends.


----------



## mattack

Jessie Graff was on a recent episode of the Adam Carolla Show podcast.


----------



## astrohip

An interview with ANW Executive Producer and Showrunner Anthony Storm:
Executive Producer Anthony Storm on Ninja Warrior's changes and yes, THAT rule

Interesting reading, he discusses everything from Kacy's rise, to Isaac & Geoff, to whether obstacles are getting too tough. He talks about the upcoming Season 10 (no spoilers), and also talks at length about the new and controversial rule change about how women advance.

Here is a snip about the new rule on women, and the elimination of the wild card:
_[put in a Quote Box to keep it displayed in brief]_



> *In season nine, the new rule was debuted regarding how women advanced on the show. It caused a lot of debate in the fan base. Can you reflect back on that rule and do you see it changing at all in the upcoming season? *
> 
> AS: Well the impetus behind the rule... Backing up a little bit, when Brian Richardson and I came on as showrunners, one of the changes we wanted to make was to find a way to get rid of the wildcards in Las Vegas. It never sat well with us, it wasn't our idea originally. We just felt like everybody that competes in the National Finals should be there based on merit. It's taken a few years to do that. We narrowed it down to just inviting women. And the thinking behind that was we really wanted women in the National Finals. The viewers enjoy it. It adds depth to the storytelling and the competition to have them there and it creates these great moments. So the next step was to make the wildcards only for women.
> 
> Then the next logical step was to only have the women earn a spot there. It's impossible to guarantee that 10-15 women are going to make it into the top 15 from all the cities. We usually have had only two or three per season who have earned that. Jessie Graff did it. Jesse Labreck did it. Kacy, of course, earned her spot there by conquering the finals course.
> 
> So we just started thinking about a way to guarantee it that wouldn't impact the men. So what we settled on was this rule. The idea was that by having five women advance to the City Finals, we give ourselves the opportunity to see more women in those City Finals, which is always exciting. The few times we have had them there, like Philadelphia in season eight with four women, it was thrilling to see four women attack the finals course for the viewers and for us.
> 
> We figured if we could put five women in the finals, let them earn it by being the top five, that gives us the opportunity to have two of them at least, because more than that could have made the top 15, but at least two of them would have earned their spot to Las Vegas. Then in the mean time we get to see more of them attempt a finals course. We were hoping that they would be the women that are very popular. That we wouldn't lose a Jessie Graff or a Meagan Martin. That they would earn their spot and we wouldn't miss them as wildcards. That was the risk. You know. If you ask someone that you really wanted to be in Vegas to earn it, then they may not make it. That's the risk we ran.
> 
> To us it worked out great. Everyone in Las Vegas earned their position. In the past, someone like Grant McCartney, that's very popular, that fell in the regular season, would have earned a wildcard and that didn't feel right to us. Because Grant's failure in the regular season was painful. That needs to be real. That can't be temporary pain that you can just earn a gift as a result of your popularity. It needs to be earned again the following season.
> 
> As to whether it felt successful or not, to us it felt very successful. Those 12 women earned their position. They were the top two from each city and at this point we plan to continue it again with no changes in season 10.
> 
> As to the debate, we expected it. I think change is always difficult for anybody and as fans of the show it's hard to reconcile that there's a new way for the scoring to work. But I think if people analyze it purely from our perspective that we simply wanted to make positions in the National Finals merit based, then I think they'll understand what the thinking was and why we're continuing it.


----------



## xuxa

That Don Guy said:


> Pardon me for asking...but wasn't the location of the concert where the shooting happened in Las Vegas also the site for the ANW National Finals? I wonder if the show will give some thought about moving it to another location in Vegas - for example, up near the motor speedway. For that matter, there should be plenty of space along South Las Vegas Blvd. well south of where "The Strip" ends.


Yes it was right across the street


----------



## nickels

Something is going on with the upcoming season of Team Ninja Warrior. Joe Moravsky said he will not be completing and neither will anyone from his "Storm" team. He sounded very angry about it but wouldn't get into details.


----------



## bryhamm

Some "ruling" he didn't agree with maybe?


----------



## Ruth

Where did you see this? I just googled and didn't find anything. (not doubting you, just curious and wanting to learn more.)


----------



## MauriAnne

I found this on twitter.... wonder what's going on.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923049012483231746


----------



## nickels

Ruth said:


> Where did you see this? I just googled and didn't find anything. (not doubting you, just curious and wanting to learn more.)


Joe Moravsky posts on Facebook and Twitter. On his FB post he said they were out and that it wasn't due to any scheduling conflicts. He has yet to elaborate.


----------



## astrohip

Netflix's "Ultimate Beastmaster" is coming back for a second season. Airs Dec 15.

Netflix Competition Series 'Ultimate Beastmaster' Renewed for Season 2

Kinda surprised. Heard very little buzz around S1, and after watching a couple episodes, skipped all the rest and just watched the finale.

Also, they're changing the hosts. No more Terry Crews & Charissa Thompson (for the US). S2 hosts will be former NFL player and Fox Sports commentator Tiki Barber and comedian Chris Distefano.

Update: Just read that S2 was filmed before S1 even aired (maybe at same time?). So I guess this was going to be aired regardless of the success of S1.


----------



## Azlen

I thought the scoring for Team Ninja Warrior was pretty bad. It really came down to only one player on each team. A team with two kids and Drew Drechsel would beat most other teams. They really needed to change that aspect of it.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I've never seen Team Ninja Warrior but if its by the same producers, its all about the money.


----------



## bicker

If it isn't PBS (and really, even if it is, to some extent) television is always all about the money.


----------



## astrohip

Team Ninja Warrior is coming back, rebranded and with a new look...



> Team Ninja Warrior fans rejoice! The show that pits teams of three Ninja Warriors against each other on a head to head course is coming back! And with a massive facelift.
> 
> Now known as "*American Ninja Warrior: Ninja vs Ninja*," the show has a sleek and dramatic new look. It will be returning to the USA Network in Spring, 2018.
> 
> Matt Iseman, Akbar Gbajabiamila and Alex Curry will return as the hosts.


More details here...
USA Network announces 'American Ninja Warrior: Ninja vs Ninja'


----------



## DancnDude

I hope they change the course a little for each episode as it got boring pretty fast with every episode being the same.


----------



## astrohip

Fan devotion!


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bc3muCKl2-N/


----------



## mattack

so I presume that means a new OP is needed?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> so I presume that means a new OP is needed?


Ha! This is TiVo 2.0, where guide data is Fake News. No telling what will happen.


----------



## astrohip

*Locations have been announced for ANW 2018, Season 10:*

Los Angeles, CA: Universal Studios back lot, March 6-7

Dallas, Texas: Fair Park, March 25-26

Miami, Florida: Bayfront Park, April 13-14

Indianapolis, Indiana: Monument Circle, April 29-30

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: Richmond Power Plant, May 11-12

Minneapolis, Minnesota: US Bank Stadium, May 25-26

Each of these cities will host a City Qualifiers and a City Finals. From there, the best of the best Ninjas will continue on to the National Finals in Vegas. Only Minneapolis is new to the Ninja Warrior game this season. The other five locations have all previously hosted the competition.


----------



## astrohip

*USA vs the World will premiere on March 11

USA vs the World will premiere on March 11*
It was just announced that American Ninja Warrior: USA vs the World will premiere on Sunday, March 11, at 7pm EST on NBC.
The three-hour special will feature four teams: North America, Europe, Latin America and Asia. The North American team will be made up of Drew Drechsel, Joe Moravsky, Najee Richardson and Sean Bryan.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> *USA vs the World will premiere on March 11
> 
> USA vs the World will premiere on March 11*
> It was just announced that American Ninja Warrior: USA vs the World will premiere on Sunday, March 11, at 7pm EST on NBC.
> The three-hour special will feature four teams: North America, Europe, Latin America and Asia. The North American team will be made up of Drew Drechsel, Joe Moravsky, Najee Richardson and Sean Bryan.


I'm surprised they don't have at least one woman (on each of the teams, to make it more equitable). I didn't recognize the last two by name, but after googling them I do know who they are.


----------



## astrohip

Dwayne Johnson to Host NBC Unscripted Show

Dwayne Johnson had a surprise announcement late Super Bowl Sunday.

The actor and producer, ahead of his appearance on _The Tonight Show_, announced that he was teaming with NBC for unscripted series _The Titan Games_.

Johnson will host and executive produce the 10-episode unscripted competition show that hails from Universal Television Alternative Studio and A. Smith & Co. (NBC summer hit _American Ninja Warrior_), as well as the actor and IFBB Pro Dany Garcia's Seven Bucks Productions.

"I wanted to create a platform that gave everyday people the opportunity to change their lives and do something extraordinary," Johnson told _Tonight Show _host Jimmy Fallon during the special post-Super Bowl episode. "With this, I was watching one of my favorite shows on TV that I was inspired by - _American Ninja Warrior_ - and we partnered with the creative execs of that show and ... with NBC."


----------



## astrohip

Reminder that _ANW: Ninja vs Ninja_ premieres tonight. 9E/8C on USA network. This is the renamed (and reformatted) Team Ninja Warrior.

They've changed pretty much everything about this show, from the title on. New format, new scoring, new course, it even runs at night instead of day.

Get to know Ninja vs Ninja: New rules and format changes


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Reminder that _ANW: Ninja vs Ninja_ premieres tonight. 9E/8C on USA network. This is the renamed (and reformatted) Team Ninja Warrior.
> 
> They've changed pretty much everything about this show, from the title on. New format, new scoring, new course, it even runs at night instead of day.
> 
> Get to know Ninja vs Ninja: New rules and format changes


I absolutely LOVE the rules changes that they did.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> I absolutely LOVE the rules changes that they did.


Me too. Makes for a simpler, and hopefully more entertaining challenge.


----------



## nickels

Ninja vs Ninja is off to a good start. Those intersecting obstacles could make for some interesting battles as this goes on into the season. I wouldn't be surprised if there is some legit bad blood between competitors when this is over.

Reminder the 3 hour special "Ninja Warrior: USA vs The World" airs on Sunday on NBC:
USA vs the World will premiere on March 11


----------



## DouglasPHill

I think they need to make a change to the obstacle where one contestant had to just hang there and wait for the other one. Particularly with hanging obstacles, should never have to wait on the other person.


----------



## nickels

DouglasPHill said:


> I think they need to make a change to the obstacle where one contestant had to just hang there and wait for the other one. Particularly with hanging obstacles, should never have to wait on the other person.


No, that is just it, the one girl did it wrong. You aren't supposed to wait, you are supposed to battle for the spot and take it with force. I forget her name, the deadlocked ninja girl, but even the commentators pointed out she was being too nice, and that cost her team the win twice.


----------



## astrohip

Travis Rosen does some reminiscing as Season X kicks off tonight.

The LA qualifiers are tonight...

And So It Begins... ANW X


----------



## nickels

Season 10 begins on May 30th at 8pm:
ANW Season 10 premiere date announced!


----------



## DouglasPHill

nickels said:


> No, that is just it, the one girl did it wrong. You aren't supposed to wait, you are supposed to battle for the spot and take it with force. I forget her name, the deadlocked ninja girl, but even the commentators pointed out she was being too nice, and that cost her team the win twice.


So maybe she was supposed to grab on to the other woman and pull her off? As soon as something like that happens I see a course redesign.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Season 10 begins on May 30th at 8pm:
> ANW Season 10 premiere date announced!


Woot!


----------



## nickels

DouglasPHill said:


> So maybe she was supposed to grab on to the other woman and pull her off? As soon as something like that happens I see a course redesign.


Keep watching, because many more battles are coming. No, you aren't supposed to (and probably not allowed to) touch your opponent. Just grab her ring or use the body to get a better position, get in the way, or plow through. In past contests Ninja Warriors have stepped on each other attempting to land on the same spot, which causes one to fall off. The obstacles are designed this way to encourage them to fight it out a little.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Reminder the 3 hour special "Ninja Warrior: USA vs The World" airs on Sunday on NBC:
> USA vs the World will premiere on March 11


Reminder bump! Tonight, on NBC (not USA).


----------



## astrohip

Amazing how quick a three hour show is when you FF everything but the actual runs. 

I liked the rules changes, made for a better challenge. Four teams helps too, since Asia seems to have real issues holding their own in these world cups. 

It seems grossly unfair that these are held right after the Vegas finals from 2017. The American team just finished running all these obstacles. They know them forwards & backwards. In many cases, the other competitors have never even seen them, much less competed on them. And those that have seen them, like Sean McColl, do really well.

BTW, he (Sean McColl) is a beast! I'd love to see him compete in the regular season. Kudos to the other Sean (Papal Ninja) for coming back after that hard fall.


----------



## bryhamm

crap. missed this. will have to check for reruns.


----------



## Azlen

astrohip said:


> Amazing how quick a three hour show is when you FF everything but the actual runs.
> 
> I liked the rules changes, made for a better challenge. Four teams helps too, since Asia seems to have real issues holding their own in these world cups.
> 
> It seems grossly unfair that these are held right after the Vegas finals from 2017. The American team just finished running all these obstacles. They know them forwards & backwards. In many cases, the other competitors have never even seen them, much less competed on them. And those that have seen them, like Sean McColl, do really well.
> 
> BTW, he (Sean McColl) is a beast! I'd love to see him compete in the regular season. Kudos to the other Sean (Papal Ninja) for coming back after that hard fall.


I would hope they would let the world competitors do one practice run on each stage and let them see the video from the US finals. Otherwise that's is incredibly biased towards the US team which just competed on the course. The US team really doesn't need the advantage and is more than able to compete on a level playing field.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Amazing how quick a three hour show is when you FF everything but the actual runs.


Heh, I didn't do that, but I was thinking that *even playing in QuickMode*, a "3 hour" show is really long!! (obviously also skipping commercials).

and wow, a 3 hour HD NBC show is quite big. Over 20 gigs IIRC.

I was also wondering if any other countries do "<their country> VS the World" episodes, and have USA contestants on THEIR shows?


----------



## astrohip

One other comment I meant to add. They really need to add one female to each team. I'm guessing they wanted to, but probably couldn't get any females on some of the other teams.



Azlen said:


> I would hope they would let the world competitors do one practice run on each stage and let them see the video from the US finals. Otherwise that's is incredibly biased towards the US team which just competed on the course. The US team really doesn't need the advantage and is more than able to compete on a level playing field.


Akbar & Matt made a comment about how this was the first time many of them (referring to the guest teams) were seeing these obstacles. That's what drove home to me how unfair this was.


----------



## bryhamm

Saw this. Damn that McCool (or is it McColl) is a climbing BEAST.


----------



## BrettStah

He's apparently from Canada (which explains his lack of a French accent), but now lives in France. But he competes as a Canadian in some competitions. I guess there aren't enough Canadians to field a team in "USA vs. The World", so he competes as a European in this contest!


----------



## nickels

Ninja vs Ninja has been awesome. So many razor thin victories. I mean, the one was almost a tie (.02 sec difference) it was so close. Major upsets, huge letdowns, and some teams performing way better than expected. Who thought simply hitting the buzzer would be one of the toughest obstacles for these contestants? As predicted, the ninja's are no longer waiting on each other and there have been some major jostling on the Criss Cross Ring Toss. They are really messing with the good bond between the competitors, and making it where there is going to be bad blood in the future.


----------



## DouglasPHill

And one competitor who had a mental failure on 2 separate runs. ANW doesn't allow any mental failures.


----------



## DancnDude

Whatever it is, Ninja vs Ninja is way better than Team Ninja Warrior. Definitely the format is better. I think the course is better as well.


----------



## nickels

Why the heck isn't the zig zag climb over water or completely safe? The show is to blame for the ninja's injury in the last episode. When they were showing the winner at the top I looked at my wife and said, "Anyone checking on the guy who fell? It looked like he got jacked up." Sure enough, the guy missed the padding and hit the mat hard causing a shoulder injury. Also, although it didn't help them, how unfair is it to sub in a fresh team member to go up against a tired team that has already competed multiple times that day?


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Why the heck isn't the zig zag climb over water or completely safe? The show is to blame for the ninja's injury in the last episode. When they were showing the winner at the top I looked at my wife and said, "Anyone checking on the guy who fell? It looked like he got jacked up." Sure enough, the guy missed the padding and hit the mat hard causing a shoulder injury. Also, although it didn't help them, how unfair is it to sub in a fresh team member to go up against a tired team that has already competed multiple times that day?


Somehow I missed that. Last week's episode? About when during the show? I'll undelete it and rewatch.


----------



## nickels

astrohip said:


> Somehow I missed that. Last week's episode? About when during the show? I'll undelete it and rewatch.


It was the second to last run in the show Golden Hearts vs Three Wishes. During Heat 5 (second relay) on the zig zag climb, Brian Burkhardt fell early, missing the safety cushion and landing hard on the mat. For the final relay that team got to use a sub.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> It was the second to last run in the show Golden Hearts vs Three Wishes. During Heat 5 (second relay) on the zig zag climb, Brian Burkhardt fell early, missing the safety cushion and landing hard on the mat. For the final relay that team got to use a sub.


Thanks, I totally missed that. I skipped from the end of that run, to the start of the final run, missing the segment where they reported on his injury.

Yeah, I agree, they need to rethink that obstacle. No way should a fall lead to an injury, unless it's a truly unusual fall (which that wasn't).


----------



## astrohip

From ANWNation:

*PROGRAMMING ALERT! American Ninja Warrior: Ninja vs Ninja is moving to Monday nights at 11 pm EST, beginning April 9!*

This puts the show after WWE RAW, which is "the most-watched, regularly scheduled, live year-round program on cable." With Ninja vs Ninjas new revamp, including dramatic, smoke-filled intros for all the competitors, it should have a natural appeal to the character-loving WWE fans.

Ninja vs Ninja, which is currently moving into it's seventh week of broadcasting, previously aired on Thursday nights on the USA Network. It remains on the network, with a new day and time.

So make sure you mark your calendars and change your DVR settings!


----------



## astrohip

*18' Mega Wall!*

Meet the Mega Wall, Ninja Warrior's new twist for season 10



> The first official preview for American Ninja Warrior's tenth season has been released! While we're giddy with anticipation for the new episodes, the teaser brought us something we need to talk about right now.
> 
> At the end of the video, we have a brief glimpse of the most iconic obstacle in American Ninja Warrior history: The Warped Wall. Except, it's not looking quite so traditional this year.
> 
> We can now officially tell you that there are TWO Warped Walls on each course! And they're adding a whole new element to the game.
> 
> *Introducing the Mega Wall.*
> Let's break this down. The sixth obstacle on the Qualifying course has always been the Warped Wall. This year, two walls stand right next to one another. The one on the left is the traditional 14'6" Warped Wall. On the right, we have a beast known now as the MEGA WALL that weighs in at a whopping 18' tall.
> 
> Yup. Eighteen feet tall.
> 
> The Mega Wall throws in a little twist to the course. If a Ninja reaches the Warped Wall during Qualifiers, they have to make a choice.
> 
> 
> Stick to the 14'6" wall, and they still get the three attempts we are used to seeing.
> OR
> 
> 
> Step up to the Mega Wall. The Ninjas only get ONE shot at making it. If they miss that attempt, they only get ONE shot at the 14'6" wall. They cannot re-attempt the Mega Wall.
> However, if the Ninja takes their shot at the Mega Wall and gets it in one try, they walk away with $10,000.


----------



## nickels

Ninja vs Ninja has been better than the regular show this season. I think I know why, and it is because of the amount of action vs backstory. We get to see all of the full runs (none of that while we were away this happened nonsense). In the last 15 minutes or so when it is the two winning teams going at it we already know everyone's backstory, so it is just run after run after run. There have been SO many close races decided by less than a second, and teams up like 2-0 still manage to go on to lose 3-2. I am so excited that the playoffs are starting soon! This makes the wait for season 10 a lot easier to handle.


----------



## BrettStah

nickels said:


> none of that while we were away this happened nonsense


I wish that were true... They've done this multiple times, (and usually with the female contestants). It's dumb... Because after they say the "while we were away" thing, they do tend to seemingly show almost the entire run. They may skip the start, but my best guess is they only cut under 20 seconds. Why not show it exactly like they do the others, and find those few seconds of time to cut elsewhere? There's still plenty of fluff that could be trimmed.


----------



## nickels

I can't wait to see how many ninjas attempt the mega warped wall in the qualifier. It could mean the difference between going to the finals with $10,000 extra dollars in hand, or going home very early empty handed. I've seen Ninja's get up walls that high in the skills contest, but not after doing the whole course first. That could leave them with no energy to get up the regular wall in only one shot.


----------



## logic88

DouglasPHill said:


> So maybe she was supposed to grab on to the other woman and pull her off? As soon as something like that happens I see a course redesign.


I haven't been watching but I finally saw the first episode and that dreadlocked woman blew it by being too deferential. She should have tried to bump Martin off the ring or at the very least, disrupt Martin's timing so she couldn't get a clean dismount.


----------



## nickels

*Isaac Caldiero returns for season 10!!!*
Isaac Caldiero tells us what we can expect from his return to Ninja Warrior

He said he doesn't think the course is that much more difficult since three years ago when he won. We'll see about that soon enough.


----------



## BrettStah

He turned out to be a big ****, didn't he? I seem to recall that he was put off because people had the audacity to acknowledge that someone else also finished that final stage (before he did, actually (Caldiero did it a few seconds faster, after he had his chance).


----------



## DancnDude

I hope he falls in Stage 1.


----------



## nickels

Geoff Britten was the first to conquer the course, but Isaac did it faster. So, there is a lot of fan arguments over who was the first American Ninja Warrior. Also, Geoff found out in 2016 that success in the finals is a fickle thing as he went out on the very first obstacle in Vegas the year after he made it all the way through.


----------



## lambertman

Is there a listing of what Ninjas are competing where? I probably won't be getting tickets for the Indy shows this weekend since I haven't heard from the waitlist, but am still curious as to who we're getting.


----------



## astrohip

Isaac Caldiero will be competing in Indy, for the first time since his victory.


----------



## nickels

lambertman said:


> Is there a listing of what Ninjas are competing where? I probably won't be getting tickets for the Indy shows this weekend since I haven't heard from the waitlist, but am still curious as to who we're getting.


Here is the short list for Indy:
It's time for the Indianapolis Ninjas to get ready

TL;DR:
Jesse Labreck
Tyler Yamauchi
Ethan Swanson
Jimmy Choi
Chris DiGangi
Kirsti Pratt
Lorin Ball
Isaac Caldiero
Drew Drechsel (Just confirmed via twitter)

Longer list of rumored contestants:
ANW10 Indianapolis Qualifier on NinjaHQ

All areas (click on each area):
American Ninja Warrior Season 10 on NinjaHQ


----------



## astrohip

Ninja Warrior All-Stars Special will air May 17



> It has just been announced that American Ninja Warrior's annual All-Stars special will air on May 17, from 9pm-11pm EST on NBC!
> 
> Fans eagerly await this special. It's filmed each year after the National Finals are completed. Unique challenges and mega obstacles are brought in and the Ninjas get to test their skills without the weight of the regular season competition on their back.
> 
> Generally, it's laid out in two portions: The All-Stars Competition and the Skills Challenges.


----------



## astrohip

Geoff Britten is returning!
Geoff Britten plans to return for the show's 11th season

Geoff Britten, the only ANW to hit all six buzzers in a single season (Isaac Caldiero qualified in Kansas City that year, but didn't complete the City Finals), and the first ever American Ninja Warrior, is returning for Season 11. That means both Isaac and Geoff will be back!



> It feels like just yesterday, we were writing about the return of Isaac Caldiero to the Ninja universe (probably because we _literally_ *wrote about it yesterday*). Now we have more breaking news as it relates to another Ninja champion. Geoff Britten, the only other Ninja to compete all obstacles in the national finals, has announced that he is also planning a return to the course!


----------



## nickels

Reminder - Geoff Britten has competed since beating Stage 4 in Season 7. The next year (Season 8) he got to the finals and failed on the very first obstacle on Stage one in Vegas. Add three years to his age and I don't have high hopes for him to repeat the magic of Season 7.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Ninja Warrior All-Stars Special will air May 17


Is NBC maybe overdoing this show, like ABC overdid WWTBAM almost 20 years ago?


----------



## BrettStah

No.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Is NBC maybe overdoing this show, like ABC overdid WWTBAM almost 20 years ago?


Maybe. I didn't even post about ANOTHER show coming soon (and I'm not making this shYte up) American Ninja Warriors -- Junior Edition. For the 9-14 year old warriors.


----------



## astrohip

Heads up on a scheduling concern...

Next week's ANW:NvN was not scheduled to record by my TiVo. This is the second wildcard episode. The OAD is being shown as April 30, so a New Only SP won't record it. But in the description it even mentions this is the 2nd wildcard episode. I had to request a manual record.

This is TiVo, will check DirecTV (which usually doesn't have these type errors) later today.

This is the Monday May 7, (#111) Wild Card Episode 2, 11:05E/10:05C


----------



## nickels

I am very upset for my son's Ninja coach (Josh Halberstadt). He was a walk-on in Philly and all set to compete for his first time on the National Stage this year. At 1 am on Saturday morning it was almost his turn, but then came the rain, then countless delays. By 4am on Friday night they stopped filming. His chance to make it on TV and compete was ruined by the weather. I have no idea how they even filmed the Finals on Saturday night (Sunday Morning), as it was rainy all night? I was hoping to watch the Philly episodes and be like, "I KNOW THAT GUY - HE TRAINS MY KID!" ... maybe next year.


----------



## bryhamm

Daniel Gil is sooooooo good in this H2H version


----------



## nickels

I predict Gil's team will win it all - they are amazing group. My money would be on Najee's team, but their female teammate is not good at all. And why would a female with a leg brace bother to compete? She had no shot of getting up the warped wall, and killed it for her team's chances.


----------



## bryhamm

nickels said:


> I predict Gil's team will win it all - they are amazing group. My money would be on Najee's team, but their female teammate is not good at all. *And why would a female with a leg brace bother to compete? She had no shot of getting up the warped wall, and killed it for her team's chances*.


Agreed. She got to the wall much, much sooner but was doomed.


----------



## nickels

If anyone cares about the behind the scenes stuff I just heard that since Philly was partially rained out they are going to fly 14 of the call-ins and two guests to Minnesota to compete. Lots of them traveled pretty far to compete in Philly, so they still get a chance to compete this year.

Edit - it was the call-ins not the walk-ons. I also learned that a few of the walk-ons actually go first to act as testers for the course. They also start after the rain delays while the course dries.


----------



## astrohip

I thought this was one of the best* ANW All-Stars Special* to date. They did a good job of mixing the competitions and the team events. I know we joke about how you can FF thru an ANW episode in about 15 minutes, but this one was actually full of events, and very little "background fluff".

The Wicked Wingnuts challenge that came down to Najee vs Drew was amazing. Twenty feet! That has to be hard on their upper body joints. I'm kinda surprised they put themselves thru that. I thought at one point The Phoenix & The Real Life Ninja were going to look at each other, and call it a draw.

Also enjoyed the 80 foot Mega Spider Climb. Was there any doubt it would come down to Meaghan Martin vs Jessie Graff? The only surprise was how dominating Jessie was. Meaghan is a muscle machine, but it's clear Jessie has more overall stamina, combined with strength, than any woman in the game today.

The Team Competition... incredible! Team Akbar appeared to have the weakest trio, and yep, they were the first eliminated. I really thought Team Matt had it when they finished the course. The way Jamie Rahn worked his way thru the Peg Cloud made it seem like an obstacle not many could conquer. And Flex working thru the last two also seemed like a high point.

But Jessie kept Team Kristine in it, and Flip killed. He made it thru the Peg Cloud in record time. But JJ Woods really looked like he blew it on the Time Bomb. Repeatedly unable to get that first hook. And when he did finally make it thru, it looked like he was wasting time before the final obstacle. But they won by five seconds!

That was as exciting as any individual episode. Really enjoyed it.

Next up is Celebrity Ninja Warrior (AKA Red Nose Day) on May 24. And of course, Season 10 of ANW starts May 30, on a Wednesday.


----------



## astrohip

*ANW: Ninja vs Ninja* is skipping a week. FutonCritic shows the 2nd playoff episode this Monday May 21, yet I had nothing scheduled to record, and looking at the guide, there was no ANW listed that night. Then they announced, for unknown reasons, they are skipping a week, and will return Monday May 28.

Here is the revised schedule:

*ANW: NINJA VS. NINJA*

_**Airing at 11:05pm ET/PT and 10:05pm CT_


*Playoffs Episode 2* - Monday, May 28th - _Teams: Labreckfast Club, Frostbite, Phoenix Force, Wolfpack_
*Playoffs Episode 3* - Monday, June 4th - _Teams: Party Time, Hashtag Ninjas, Tri Hards, Lizard Kings_
*Playoffs Episode 4* - Monday, June 11th - _Teams: Team Ronin, The Ballers, Lab Rats, Young Bloods_
*Finals* - Monday, June 18th


----------



## nickels

I thought they would have wrapped-up the Ninja vs Ninja before Season 10 starts. Guess not. The All-Star skills challenge show was fantastic. Drew Dreschel flew 20 feet on the wingnuts. That is basically insane. Grab a tape measure and mark 20 feet. Now imagine flying in the air that far and catching your full weight with just your hands for the landing. I can't believe their arms weren't dislocated from the stress. I wish they would have brought back the mega-warped wall to see how high they can go, but that obstacle was removed this year. It was also fun seeing the return of Kacy Catanzaro, although she performed like someone who no longer trains for the sport.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> I thought they would have wrapped-up the Ninja vs Ninja before Season 10 starts. Guess not.


I was surprised by the overlap also.


----------



## DouglasPHill

It sure looked to me like the safety rope the women were using on the climb was pulling a little weight itself and keeping them from slipping down.


----------



## bryhamm

DouglasPHill said:


> It sure looked to me like the safety rope the women were using on the climb was pulling a little weight itself and keeping them from slipping down.


Definitely. Barkley took the best advantage of it. She was basically throwing herself up with her hands and legs, knowing she wouldn't "fall".


----------



## NatasNJ

The Red nose event was unwatchable. Fast forwarded just to see who completed it after seeing how painfully bad it was done.
If the regular season is like that episode I may be done. They need to hire Guy Le ****** or something. Painful.


----------



## astrohip

I pretty much used FF except for the actual competition (that may be an oxymoron in this case).

I thought that Gold-medal gymnast did a great job, she really gutted it out. As did Akbar. The guy from Superstore... not so much.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, they had more to skip, and obviously these contestants aren't at the level we're used to seeing, but it was still fun to watch. It didn't take us very long to watch it, with all of the fluff though.


----------



## mattack

NatasNJ said:


> The Red nose event was unwatchable. Fast forwarded just to see who completed it after seeing how painfully bad it was done.


I disagree. I skipped the actual charity sections, but at least a couple of the celebrities sort of kind of did the challenges 'for real'. The pulling one up the warped wall was the only one that really annoyed me.

It was entertaining fluff.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> *ANW: Ninja vs Ninja* is skipping a week. FutonCritic shows the 2nd playoff episode this Monday May 21, yet I had nothing scheduled to record, and looking at the guide, there was no ANW listed that night. Then they announced, for unknown reasons, they are skipping a week, and will return Monday May 28.


Hmm, I am several weeks behind, but I had a couple of episodes seemingly named wrong, but my VERY cursory checks seemed like I had indeed gotten full and different episodes... e.g. I remember it recorded playoff 2 before playoff 1.. but then manually looking at upcoming episodes, I THOUGHT I got all of them.


----------



## Ruth

I thought it was unwatchable too. After the second person I gave up and deleted.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i deleted all the pre-season airings from my tdl, i barely have time to devote to the season, and most everything other than the actual runs gets forwarded through.


----------



## spear

(Ninja vs. Ninja Playoffs 2) Wow -- Jesse LaBreck in the anchor leg. Amazing! I'm not sure what they did, but there have been a lot of exciting races this season.


----------



## astrohip

spear said:


> (Ninja vs. Ninja Playoffs 2) Wow -- Jesse LaBreck in the anchor leg. Amazing! I'm not sure what they did, but there have been a lot of exciting races this season.


The entire episode was one of the best, but that final showdown--Wolfpack vs LaBreckfast Club was amazing. And Jesse taking the final leg was a gutsy move. I never thought having 6'6" Jon Alexis Jr would be a disadvantage, but he clearly was having problems. Failed each time on the Zig Zag Climb, and appeared exhausted.

Ian Dory is one of the strongest competitors around. Great climber, does well on upper-body obstacles. And Jesse schooled him!

I think we have two more semi-final weeks, then the finals. You're right, this year has been much better. They made some positive changes to the format, that worked!


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> The entire episode was one of the best, but that final showdown--Wolfpack vs LaBreckfast Club was amazing. And Jesse taking the final leg was a gutsy move. I never thought having 6'6" Jon Alexis Jr would be a disadvantage, but he clearly was having problems. Failed each time on the Zig Zag Climb, and appeared exhausted.
> 
> Ian Dory is one of the strongest competitors around. Great climber, does well on upper-body obstacles. *And Jesse schooled him!*
> 
> I think we have two more semi-final weeks, then the finals. You're right, this year has been much better. They made some positive changes to the format, that worked!


I don't think Jesse schooled him, imo. He was behind and had to press to try and catch her (and he was), but he fell in the process.

Still was a great decision by her because Jon was really struggling on that last obstacle.


----------



## nickels

The zig zag climb is not a great speed obstacle for someone who is tall. I was also hoping to eventually see the men and women mixed, as it seemed like it was always women together on the first part of the relay. It was nice to see a woman and man going against each other finally. 

There are already 2 finals groups from the last two weeks of playoffs. So, there will be two more weeks of playoff eliminations making 4 total groups left to complete in the grand finale. 

Nothing like having this going on as the next Season of ANW starts tonight. They should have wrapped this up by now.


----------



## BrettStah

They should make a rule for the relay that the same competitor can't run the same segment of the course more than once. That would shake things up...

I'm not really minding that this hasn't wrapped up yet - I just watch whichever one is on the DVR - I really like this show, no matter the variation.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah I really think this should have been finished by now as well. I thought for sure I had missed the ending when I looking at my recordings, but came to find out there's still 3 episodes remaining and I think the regular version starts this week? 

The only reason I could see them overlapping is if they want to cross-promote or if they want to show the finale on NBC or something. But I don't think they'll do that.


----------



## nickels

American Ninja Warrior Season 10 starts TONIGHT ON NBC! 
8pm-10pm EST


----------



## astrohip

Strong start for Season 10. Enjoyed seeing some returning ninjas, and a couple of bright new players. Once again, Daniel Gill lives on another planet. The only person to successfully tackle the new 18' Mega Warped Wall. Glad to see Barclay Stockett get a little help in the standings to make it to the City Finals. She's fun to watch, and it would be disappointing if she was one and done.

Highest rated show of Wednesday.


----------



## DancnDude

I really like that they added the mega wall. These guys all train on warped walls and rarely miss. It's fun to add that extra challenge.


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> I really like that they added the mega wall. These guys all train on warped walls and rarely miss. It's fun to add that extra challenge.


Agree. And knowing if they miss, they only get *one *shot at the regular Warped Wall.


----------



## nickels

I have one complaint and I may be off here, but I can't tell if the tuning forks are a fair obstacle for everyone. It seems they sometimes are in almost a straight line making it easier to get across. But, it also appears that they are sometimes turned, especially the last one, making it very difficult to get across. They show overheads so I am going to look again, but it doesn't look like this obstacle is "reset" back to a starting position after each run.


----------



## BrettStah

I may be wrong, but I thought they did reset it each time.


----------



## DancnDude

There must be a rule that they have to run across the top of the forks? From my angle it seemed like it might be easier to just climb onto the middle of the V part and climb across them where the footing wasn't going to move out from under you.


----------



## BrettStah

DancnDude said:


> There must be a rule that they have to run across the top of the forks? From my angle it seemed like it might be easier to just climb onto the middle of the V part and climb across them where the footing wasn't going to move out from under you.


Yep, someone fell and landed on top of one of the forks, and the most obvious way to climb back up would've been to just step into the inner gray area, but the contestant didn't do that.


----------



## nickels

Ninja Vs Ninja Playoff Episode 3 was fantastic. Lots of really, really, realllllllllly close races. Plus, something I don't remember seeing before - two Ninja's failing on an obstacle at the same time. They did a simultaneous re-start on the next obstacle. Who knew? I thought it went to the person who got to the obstacle first. Can't wait to see which team wins it all.

Spoiler about a Ninja's Instagram feed:


Spoiler: Social media info



I am a little concerned about what we haven't seen coming up in Season 10. Najee Richardson posted on Instagram today that he is upset lately about his life, including his injuries. INJURIES?



Prepare for tonight's 2 hour Jurassic Park commercial posing as an episode of Ninja Warrior.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Ninja Vs Ninja Playoff Episode 3 was fantastic. Lots of really, really, realllllllllly close races. Plus, something I don't remember seeing before - two Ninja's failing on an obstacle at the same time. They did a simultaneous re-start on the next obstacle. Who knew? I thought it went to the person who got to the obstacle first. Can't wait to see which team wins it all.
> 
> Spoiler about a Ninja's Instagram feed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Social media info
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little concerned about what we haven't seen coming up in Season 10. Najee Richardson posted on Instagram today that he is upset lately about his life, including his injuries. INJURIES?


Agree, phenomenal episode. There was one where two completely exhausted ninjas both made it to the top of the Warped Wall at the same time, and struggled to then punch the buzzer. And the epic Zig-Zag Climb face-offs. Great episode. One more semi-finals to go, then the finals.


Spoiler: reply to your spoiler



Hope he wasn't injured in competition. Although I'm surprised it doesn't happen more.





nickels said:


> Prepare for tonight's 2 hour Jurassic Park commercial posing as an episode of Ninja Warrior.


But... but... but... dinosaurs!


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Prepare for tonight's 2 hour Jurassic Park commercial posing as an episode of Ninja Warrior.


I was able to find a couple pics to really get you in the mood...


----------



## nickels

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be with the Jurassic Park ads. Shocking they didn't have an obstacle themed for the movie. It was surprising to see some of the top ninjas going out early in LA, like Grant Mccartney and Flip. Even more surprising that Nick Hanson got up the Mega wall. What I didn't care is that that once again they didn't show the full runs for two of the top five finishers, such as Josh Levin. I give my backstory of the night award to the firefighter who saved his parents house. The "Who did what?" run of the night goes to first timer urban farmer Rambo getting the fastest time. Nobody saw that coming!


----------



## BrettStah

nickels said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be with the Jurassic Park ads. Shocking they didn't have an obstacle themed for the movie. It was surprising to see some of the top ninjas going out early in LA, like Grant Mccartney and Flip. Even more surprising that Nick Hanson got up the Mega wall. What I didn't care is that that once again they didn't show the full runs for two of the top five finishers, such as Josh Levin. I give my backstory of the night award to the firefighter who saved his parents house. The "Who did what?" run of the night goes to first timer urban farmer Rambo getting the fastest time. Nobody saw that coming!


Agreed! No reason in a 2 hour broadcast for them to NOT show the complete runs of all 5 finishers, IMHO.

Also, I don't know Bryce Howard or how well she would handle being up on the platform with the two male hosts, but I'm pretty sure Chris Pratt would have been hilarious up there, and wish they would have invited him up there for the entire show.


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> Agreed! No reason in a 2 hour broadcast for them to NOT show the complete runs of all 5 finishers, IMHO.


I'm not defending it, but I am pretty sure they've done this on previous episodes too...
(I hope they actually give *contestants* video of their entire run)


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I'm not defending it, but I am pretty sure they've done this on previous episodes too...
> (I hope they actually give *contestants* video of their entire run)


They do it all the time. I noticed they've done it to Nicholas Coolridge two or three years in a row. I keep wondering who he pissed off .


----------



## bicker

It is always important to keep in mind which division of NBC is distributing ANW: NBCUniversal Television Distribution (part of NBCUniversal Television Group), _*not *_NBC Sports (part of NBC Sports Group). Other series distributed by NBCUniversal Television Distribution include Dateline and Jerry Springer. So expecting the show to be produced like a sporting event is going to lead to disappointment. It is produced as entertainment, strictly for entertainment value, and so boringly perfect runs during qualifying aren't going to make the grade.


----------



## astrohip

Another great Ninja vs Ninja last night, the last of the semi-finals. That battle between Michelle Warnky & Meagan Martin was amazing. Meagan becoming only the second female to hit the buzzer on the extended course, with Michelle the third, a second behind her.

And with that... the Finals are here. The last four teams standing will battle for the championship. Next Monday.

Iron Grip
Labreckfast Club
Party Time
Team Ronin


----------



## justen_m

The 2nd relay with the Ballers against Ronin was great. So close. The woman on the Ballers, Meiling Huang, was ahead of Megan Martin on the individual race before falling, and she beat Martin by a bit on both relays. Wonder if we'll see more of her in the individual competitions.

The move from the first guy for the Young Bloods on the parallel pipe, grabbing his opponent's ring and blocking him out, was brilliant, even if he ended up losing.

The races in the final between the 'Rats and Ronin were good. Agree about the Warnky and Martin race. Same size, 11-0 and 9-0 records. Dang.

I like the head-to-head competitions on Ninja vs Ninja. Two people on the course at once is fun to watch.


----------



## astrohip

Day Change: Starting next week, ANW (the original series) will move to Monday night. The first three episodes of this season, including tonight's Miami qualifier, have been on Wednesday, but starting next week with S10E4 (Indy) they will air on Mondays at 9E/8C NBC.


Also next Monday is the season finale of ANW: Ninja vs Ninja. It airs on USA.


----------



## nickels

My predicted finishing order:
4th place - LaBreckfast Club 
3rd place - Team Ronin
2nd place - Iron Grip
1st place - Party Time

I am really torn on who will win, but I think overall that Party Time has the most solid team. Really, I could see any of them winning depending on who makes the small mental mistakes when it counts. There will definitely be some really close back and forth races, can't wait for this finale!


----------



## astrohip

Hmm...

*Team Ronin* is very strong on paper, but JJ has been disappointing. And Flip flipped out early a couple times.

*LaBreckfest Club* also strong, but Jon Alexis is holding them back.

*Iron Grip* has the weakest female, Sweet T. She'll have trouble against the other three. However, having Daniel Gill almost makes up for that.

*Party Time* is solid start to finish. All three of them are solid ninjas, no slip-ups. I love Barclay Stockett. She's another Houston area ninja.

Will we have a 3rd and 4th? Or will the first round losers simply... {poof}.

1) Party Time
2) Iron Grip
3) LaBreckfest Club
4) Team Ronin

Okay @nickels I just read your order, and it's the same. I promise I wasn't cheating!


----------



## justen_m

I have no idea who will win NvN, but am looking forward to THREE HOURS of Ninja on Monday, 18Jun2018. It should be almost as exciting as the three hours of... Bachelorette and Proposal on ABC! 

I think the move to Monday nights, following Bear Grylls, is a good match, programming wise, but is moving from Wednesday to Mondays a "demotion" in the tv world? On Monday, ANW isn't against anything new, so I think it's good?


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> Okay @nickels I just read your order, and it's the same. I promise I wasn't cheating!


Not the same, so you definitely didn't cheat!


----------



## Philosofy

On my way home from a golf outing on Monday I stopped at Jesse Lebreck’s gym. Paid my $10 and did 3 rungs on the salmon ladder, then the 8’, 10’, and 12’ warped wall before I got tossed for not having shoes. (I had sandals, and did the walls barefoot.). Jesse wanted to refund my money, but I told her I got my money’s worth. The place was impressive. It was big, high ceilings, and the obstacles were solid: welded steel, not wood. I was happy with the salmon ladder. I beat kids half my age. (I’m almost 56).


----------



## astrohip

Philosofy said:


> On. H way home from a golf outing on Monday I stopped at Jesse Lebreck's gym. Paid my $10 and did 3 rungs on the salmon ladder, then the 8', 10', and 12' warped wall before I got tossed for not having shoes. (I had sandals, and did the walls barefoot.). Jesse wanted to refund my money, but I told her I got my money's worth. The place was impressive. It was big, high ceilings, and the obstacles were solid: welded steel, not wood. I was happy with the salmon ladder. I beat kids half my age. (I'm almost 56).


We want selfies with you two!

PS: three more rungs than I can do.


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> We want selfies with you two!
> 
> PS: three more rungs than I can do.


Huh. I wonder if I can do any rungs. Will have to do a search to see if there are any local Ninja gyms.

How many pull-ups can you do, Philosofy? (I'm just assuming that it's a pull-up like motion.)


----------



## nickels

Philosofy said:


> On my way home from a golf outing on Monday I stopped at Jesse Lebreck's gym. Paid my $10 and did 3 rungs on the salmon ladder, then the 8', 10', and 12' warped wall before I got tossed for not having shoes. (I had sandals, and did the walls barefoot.). Jesse wanted to refund my money, but I told her I got my money's worth. The place was impressive. It was big, high ceilings, and the obstacles were solid: welded steel, not wood. I was happy with the salmon ladder. I beat kids half my age. (I'm almost 56).


I have two kids that train with Dan Galiczynski (he got to stage two in Vegas in 2014). Every Saturday I look at the warped walls (10', 12', 14' and 15') and want to try them so bad. My 11 year old daughter is almost up the 12'. I am building a course in my back yard this summer and have been training a little myself this past Winter. I am up to doing about 10 pull-ups now, and I could barely do 2 about six months ago. One of these days I am going to do the open gym and take on the Ninja obstacles to see what this 45 year old dude can do! I am going to practice the salmon ladder a lot at home before I attempt it in public. Here is my sketch-up of Stage 1 that is about to get built:
https://i.imgur.com/WwgHID5.png
and
https://i.imgur.com/xMLrHvJ.png

It is basically tilted ladders on top, some hanging obstacles on the right side (interchangeable), a peg board on the left (not shown), followed by a cliff hanger or some other grip obstacle on the back half. Also not shown will be the salmon ladder at the back end.


----------



## logic88

By the way, I wasn't really paying attention to the episode but did notice that Jesse Graff didn't even attempt the 18' Warped Wall.

When was the extended Warped Wall announced? Did anyone know about it (so they could have practiced)?


----------



## nickels

logic88 said:


> By the way, I wasn't really paying attention to the episode but did notice that Jesse Graff didn't even attempt the 18' Warped Wall.
> 
> When was the extended Warped Wall announced? Did anyone know about it (so they could have practiced)?


It was publicly announced well in advance of filming:
Meet the Mega Wall, Ninja Warrior's new twist for season 10

That was posted on April 17. The Philly Qualifier was on May 12th. So, they knew it was coming. Not sure about the cities that filmed earlier, but they had to know it was an option.


----------



## logic88

nickels said:


> It was publicly announced well in advance of filming:
> Meet the Mega Wall, Ninja Warrior's new twist for season 10
> 
> That was posted on April 17. The Philly Qualifier was on May 12th. So, they knew it was coming. Not sure about the cities that filmed earlier, but they had to know it was an option.


Ah, thanks for that. So perhaps Graff knew from practice that she wasn't going to scale the Mega Wall so she didn't even try?


----------



## BrettStah

logic88 said:


> Ah, thanks for that. So perhaps Graff knew from practice that she wasn't going to scale the Mega Wall so she didn't even try?


That, or maybe she wanted to make it less likely that she didn't hurt herself.


----------



## Philosofy

logic88 said:


> Huh. I wonder if I can do any rungs. Will have to do a search to see if there are any local Ninja gyms.
> 
> How many pull-ups can you do, Philosofy? (I'm just assuming that it's a pull-up like motion.)


It is a pull up motion. I can do about 15 chin ups (palms facing me), but have trouble with pull ups because the arthritis in my neck pinches a nerve, and my right forearm and bicep hurt when I do that motion. I did it pull up style, not switch grip. My fourth rung I got hung up: only went up on one side. By that time my arm was hurting.

Edited to add: it was easier than I thought it would be, since you don't extend all the way down like a true pull up. I kept my "L's", and that makes it easier.


----------



## mattack

I don't remember what exactly the challenge is called, but the new one with the big hoop with the little notch you had to 'catch' by spinning the hoop was interesting..

So obviously they could put their legs on it, and one person even used their shirt (IIRC) to make it slide easier under their legs..

But nobody did what I thought would be easier -- put your LEGS on the FIRST ring, while you rotate the SECOND ring with your arms to get the notch in the right place..

Based on the other things people DID do, it seemed like that wouldn't be illegal... so I'm not sure why nobody did it this way.


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> I don't remember what exactly the challenge is called, but the new one with the big hoop with the little notch you had to 'catch' by spinning the hoop was interesting..
> 
> So obviously they could put their legs on it, and one person even used their shirt (IIRC) to make it slide easier under their legs..
> 
> But nobody did what I thought would be easier -- put your LEGS on the FIRST ring, while you rotate the SECOND ring with your arms to get the notch in the right place..
> 
> Based on the other things people DID do, it seemed like that wouldn't be illegal... so I'm not sure why nobody did it this way.


I thought the same thing, and the only thing that makes sense is that they were told that doing that was not allowed. So using your legs on the ring you're trying to turn is fine.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I don't remember what exactly the challenge is called, but the new one with the big hoop with the little notch you had to 'catch' by spinning the hoop was interesting..


Ring Turn


----------



## spear

I think Ninja vs. Ninja finals could be a crapshoot. They're taking more and more risks at this stage (I don't blame them) and that's probably going to result in more races ending in obstacle failures/disqualifications. I think we already saw this in the last episode.


----------



## nickels

Is it my imagination or was the Miami qualifier one of the easier courses? The two new obstacles didn't take out many competitors. There were a ton of finishers. There were almost no surprises except for JJ Woods going out early and Drew not making it up the Mega wall. I had a feeling that Ryan Stratis was going to make it up, as that guy has been busting his butt for a decade in the sport.

I am totally looking forward to episode 5 in Philly hoping to see some people I know from the my kid's gym competing. Here is a short video of my son's coach working out at their ninja gym with Najee:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bj-TevdlVwJ/

Oh yeah, I just remembered what totally annoyed me about the last ANW 10 episode: Matt Iseman's voice. He is clearly sick in the live commentary, and his voice is perfect in the over dubbed parts.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Yes, Miami was too easy.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Iron Grip
> Labreckfast Club
> Party Time
> Team Ronin


And the winners:

* Labreckfast Club
* Team Ronin
* Iron Grip (lost 3-2)
* Party Time (lost 3-1)

Not surprised to see Flex LaBreck and her team win, she had a great threesome. I was surprised to see Team Ronin in the finals. Flip & JJ both had issues completing courses earlier in the season, falling at inopportune times. But not last night... they ran some solid heats. Also surprised at how well Jon Alexis did; he too had issues during the season, but he was spot-on in the finals.

I thought it was a slightly disappointing set of runs in the finals. Part of the thrill was watching the ninjas compete on the extended course, where stamina and upper body strength really came into play. But 2 of the 3 final runs ended in early splashdowns, so the only extended run we saw (excluding relays) was Flip vs Jon Alexis.

All in all, a pretty good season. The new format is much more fun to watch.


----------



## mattack

You posted in the wrong thread? Isn't there a Team Ninja Warrior thread?

Anyway, on the regular show, the "run across the boxes" seemed too hard..

but the "hop up the handles, some of them spin" one was pretty much impossible!


----------



## astrohip

Every year they talk about how the obstacles the veteran ninjas fear the most are the balance ones. Always #4 of the city courses.



mattack said:


> You posted in the wrong thread? Isn't there a Team Ninja Warrior thread?


This has now become the ANW Thread to end all ANW threads.


----------



## DouglasPHill

And Isaac still can't acknowledge that another person was the first American Ninja Warrior.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> And Isaac still can't acknowledge that another person was the first American Ninja Warrior.


I noticed Matt & Akbar referred to him as "the first American Ninja Warrior Champion". They never said it without using the word "champion" in the phrase.

That's a clear reference to the fact Geoff was the first up, and the first "American Ninja Warrior". But Isaac won, so calling him the first _champion _is their loophole.

Even on the SBNation site, they refer to Isaac as the first _champion_.


----------



## NorthAlabama

please, not this again...


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> please, not this again...


Supposedly Geoff is returning next year, for Season Eleven. Wait until _that _happens...

As an aside, who announces their return a year in advance?


----------



## bicker

Especially since all the competitors are American Ninja Warriors. 

The only relevance to singling one out is to single out the winner.

As the skills competition shows, getting to the top of Mt. Midoryama is not the ultimate remarkable feat... Doing so fastest after completing Stage 1, Stage 2, and Stage 3, is.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Didn't see Isaacs' gf in the background or his home tour. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Didn't see Isaacs' gf in the background or his home tour. Inquiring minds want to know.


Same thought. He didn't mention her either.


----------



## NatasNJ

DouglasPHill said:


> And Isaac still can't acknowledge that another person was the first American Ninja Warrior.





astrohip said:


> I noticed Matt & Akbar referred to him as "the first American Ninja Warrior Champion". They never said it without using the word "champion" in the phrase.
> 
> That's a clear reference to the fact Geoff was the first up, and the first "American Ninja Warrior". But Isaac won, so calling him the first _champion _is their loophole.
> 
> Even on the SBNation site, they refer to Isaac as the first _champion_.


This is one of the stupidest arguments ever. Issac won and it the ONLY American Warrior Champion. The final obstacle was a "best of" not "complete" round.
I would think EVERY one of the people who qualify for Vegas would be able to complete the rope climb and most of them being able to do it easily. So completing that is not really the challenge.


----------



## BrettStah

NatasNJ said:


> This is one of the stupidest arguments ever. Issac won and it the ONLY American Warrior Champion. The final obstacle was a "best of" not "complete" round.
> I would think EVERY one of the people who qualify for Vegas would be able to complete the rope climb and most of them being able to do it easily. So completing that is not really the challenge.


Sure, but only two of them made it that far, and up until then we hadn't seen anyone get to the final stage, so seeing Geoff climb up successfully was "a big deal", much like when the first woman finally got up the warp wall to complete a city qualifier course.

So Geoff and Isaac are the only two to successfully finish the finals course, and that's a big accomplishment for both. Isaac won the tie-breaker, basically by getting up the rope faster, and won the grand prize money, which is also a huge deal, obviously. (I'm sure Geoff would have loved the money!)


----------



## nickels

They filmed the finals in Vegas this past weekend, so stay off social media unless you want to see all the Ninja posting from Vegas which may spoil it a little. As for NvN, I guessed the results completely backwards. Glad I didn't bet on my predictions!


----------



## astrohip

NatasNJ said:


> This is one of the stupidest arguments ever. Issac won and it the ONLY American Warrior Champion. The final obstacle was a "best of" not "complete" round.
> I would think EVERY one of the people who qualify for Vegas would be able to complete the rope climb and most of them being able to do it easily. So completing that is not really the challenge.


Before it happened, when it was thought to be an unreachable goal, no one thought "best of" versus "complete". Not even the rules envisioned that scenario. They simply thought that maybe one day someone could finish all three stages, and then climb the rope *in less than 30 seconds*. Maybe. Maybe not. And if someone did, that person would become the first ever "American Ninja Warrior".

Then the amazing happened. Two people did it in the same season. The first one became the first ANW. The second one became the second ANW. And the one who did it faster... they became the Champion, and won the million dollars. It's not a stupid argument, as both sides felt strongly, but the final result has been accepted. Geoff was the 1st ANW, Isaac was the Champion.

I don't know if every ninja who qualifies for Vegas would be able to complete the rope climb or not, but I would bet serious money most of them couldn't do it in* under thirty seconds*. And that's what they have to do to complete Stage Four. And that *is* the challenge.
_

Sorry to bring this up, NorthAlabama, but I felt a reply was necessary._


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> _Sorry to bring this up, NorthAlabama, but I felt a reply was necessary._


thanks, it's ok, i understand, and your post falls exactly in line with my views on the subject. i guess i'm just a little touchy following a few weeks of others re-hashing why some believe it's constitutionally ok not to bake cakes for the wedding receptions of legally married gay people.


----------



## NatasNJ

It is a moot point since ISSAC was allowed to pick who went first since he had the faster time in round 3. 
ISSAC could have gone first if he wanted to and be both the "insert fake title" 1st American Ninja warror. 
So anyone be talking about this if Issac went first and did it in 26 seconds and Geof went second and got 29 seconds? Nope.
Cause Issac would still end up the only REAL American Ninja Warrior. 

I hate the delay in ANW. They should have it have less lag time than they do.


----------



## BrettStah

Going second has multiple advantages (which is why Isaac chose to go second).


----------



## DouglasPHill

Geof will always be the 1st ANW in my book.


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> Going second has multiple advantages (which is why Isaac chose to go second).


An advantage he earned (and Geoff did not).

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## BrettStah

Correct. Did someone say otherwise? 

However, in hindsight, assuming Isaac would have still been quicker up the rope (which isn't a given, IMHO), he should have gone first - because when watching it "live", seeing the very first person finally get to and successfully complete the ultimate obstacle was "a big deal". 

The HUGE push by the show had always been to see if someone could get there and climb up after completing those three prior obstacles. The fact that more than one reached it in the same year, and they had to use a tie breaker to determine who got the prize money is important, but Geoff still completed the entire course, and he did it first.


----------



## madscientist

Going second does indeed have many advantages.

But it also has a disadvantage: you may not get to be the first one to finish.

That's the risk you take when you make that decision. Who knows, if Isaac had gone first maybe _he_ would have finished with a slower time, without a time to beat.


----------



## Philosofy

The problem is that, before Geoff and Isaac, the show promoted that the first person to get up the rope would be America's First Ninja Warrior, and win $1,000,000. They never anticipated having two people do it in one season. Heck, I thought they would both win the money. Before they both did it, it was promoted as just beating the course, not beating the course in a faster time than your opponent in the last obstacle. That's why we're having this discussion.


----------



## BrettStah

Philosofy said:


> The problem is that, before Geoff and Isaac, the show promoted that the first person to get up the rope would be America's First Ninja Warrior, and win $1,000,000. They never anticipated having two people do it in one season. Heck, I thought they would both win the money. Before they both did it, it was promoted as just beating the course, not beating the course in a faster time than your opponent in the last obstacle. That's why we're having this discussion.


Yep, I'm sure they had the fine print in the official "rules" somewhere, due to lawyers/insurance companies, but to us mere viewers, it was just to see if anyone could ever even reach stage 4, and then after getting to it, could they climb up.


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> Correct. Did someone say otherwise?


Despite inevitable denials, it is implicit in every attempt to undercut referring to Isaac as the first.


----------



## BrettStah

bicker said:


> Despite inevitable denials, it is implicit in every attempt to undercut referring to Isaac as the first.


He was the first to win the prize money, and second to complete the final stage.


----------



## bryhamm

For me, they both are ANWs (yeah, I know they all are, but I'm talking about completing stage 4), but Isaac is the "champion" for that year.


----------



## BrettStah

bryhamm said:


> For me, they both are ANWs (yeah, I know they all are, but I'm talking about completing stage 4), but Isaac is the "champion" for that year.


Exactly, both did something no one else before or since has done on that course, and Isaac, by completing the final stage faster, won the tie-breaker, earning him the first place finish/title/prize money/accolades. If anyone thinks those facts diminish what Isaac accomplished, I am confused as to why.

Roger Bannister was the first to break the 4 minute mile. Since then, others have run a mile faster than he did. Acknowledging that Bannister did it first shouldn't take away from anyone who subsequently did the same thing faster.


----------



## DancnDude

Issac looked much less creepy this season than with the mustache. He actually reminds me of the guy from Lost (Desmond). 

Still, I wish he fell on the floating steps


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, Isaac had a great chance to be generous and humble the night he won, and in the subsequent appearances and interviews, but my recollection is that he acted more like a spoiled child. Acting humbly and generously would not have taken away from his victory, and in fact it would have enhanced it.


----------



## nickels

Looking forward to tonight's episode big time! Can't wait to see the Philly course. Can't wait to see a former Philadelphia Eagle's player, Jason Avant, take on the course. Can't wait to see my buddy on camera through all the interviews. Can't wait to see people who train at my kids' gym competing on TV (Matt, Julian, and Brian - I didn't get their last names). Can't wait to see if Najee gets up the mega warped wall. Can't wait!!!


----------



## astrohip

Fun night in Philly! Three women hit the buzzer!

Casey Rothschild! Wow, and only 20 yrs old. I thought she lost it on the Wingnuts, with that one-handed grab. She is definitely one to watch! She joins Allyssa Beird & Michelle Warnky at the buzzer.

ANW takes next Monday off. Returns in two weeks, July 9, with the last city qualifier (already?!?), Minneapolis. Ninjas like Joe Moravsky and Meagan Martin will take their shot at this year's course.



nickels said:


> Looking forward to tonight's episode big time! Can't wait to see the Philly course. Can't wait to see a former Philadelphia Eagle's player, Jason Avant, take on the course. Can't wait to see my buddy on camera through all the interviews. Can't wait to see people who train at my kids' gym competing on TV (Matt, Julian, and Brian - I didn't get their last names). Can't wait to see if Najee gets up the mega warped wall. Can't wait!!!


How did your peeps do?

Najee had some problems with those cramps. Wonder what brought those on? Still... $10,000.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Najee had some problems with those cramps. Wonder what brought those on?


Didn't he have cramp issues in Ninja vs Ninja recently too?


----------



## DouglasPHill

My initial take on Casey Rothschild was she would not make it very far. I stand corrected. On other news, skip the back stories and show us all of the runs.


----------



## nickels

astrohip said:


> ...
> How did your peeps do?


I don't remember seeing any of their runs televised (will watch again with son tonight now that I have their full names), but here are their results:

Julien McConnell: Wingnuts
Brian Pease: Lightning Bolts
Matt Strollo: Mega Wall attempt, complete 14'6"









*the guy on the right will compete next year.

Are they moving on to the finals? 2 of them are...
3. Matt Strollo: Complete - 2:34.06
28. Brian Pease: Lightning Bolts - 1:39.65
I hope they show their finals run... No spoilers, you have to wait.

It was really cool seeing a few of my friends on camera in the stands. I though Avant did a great job for a rookie. The women stole the show last night. That guy with one leg, my god. What is my excuse? (Hint: fat and lazy)
I was kind of bummed they chopped Jamie Rahn and James McGrath's runs. It was also interesting they didn't mention all the ninja's that got bumped due to the weather and moved to compete in the next city. You couldn't tell the course was really wet and how bad it was that night. Why didn't Brian Wilczewski compete with his brother, who looked to be in the best shape of his life?

Also - it is really a "record" when the rules have changed? A 20 year old female couldn't complete last year or prior, so of course any female under 21 is now the youngest to do it. I hate manufactured records.


----------



## mattack

Way way way way too many too hard obstacles.


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> Way way way way too many too hard obstacles.


Nah, we had plenty of people finish it, IIRC. So not "too hard" in Philly, IMHO.

And it is really awesome seeing how well the women are doing - it doesn't seem that long ago when the big question is, "can a woman get up the warped wall?" (and it was only 14 feet then). Now, we had three women finish the course in one city's qualifier course (at 14.5 feet). And obviously they're getting past the generally tougher obstacles.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Way way way way too many too hard obstacles.


They had 12 competitors finish the course. That's a decent percent, neither too easy nor too difficult.

They had 13 more make it to the Lightning Bolts, but not finish it. So 25/30 finalists made it to #5 or #6. Good mix.

Wait a sec... did you mean if *we* ran the course? Yeah, too hard. Those floating steps are too far apart.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Najee had some problems with those cramps. Wonder what brought those on? Still... $10,000.


*What was going on with his legs*

"I actually have a really hard time staying hydrated. I always get a little too in my head and I'm just focused on keeping my head on the goal at hand. I forgot to drink water and I warmed up for about two hours. An intense warm up. So when I got up to the platform, I rested for a good 15 minutes and when I stood up, my legs just started cramping on me. I just thought to myself, 'Why is this happening right now? Why is this happening now?' I got one of my Ninja friends to give me a quick calf massage. It helped a little bit, but I was definitely panicking a little bit when I stepped up to the platform."

Najee Richardson talks leg cramps, the Mega Wall, and where he's heading this season


----------



## nickels

Najee with the cramps was team Ninja Warrior all over again. He barely finished the NvsN course for the exact same reason. Philly was a tough course only because the lightning bolts. How long until a woman gets up the mega wall? So far I don't believe any of them have come close.

*No new episode next week.*


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> They had 12 competitors finish the course. That's a decent percent, neither too easy nor too difficult.


I wasn't keeping track, it SEEMED like far far more people were failing very early in the course (first 2-3 obstacles), including the long-timers.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I wasn't keeping track, it SEEMED like far far more people were failing very early in the course (first 2-3 obstacles), including the long-timers.


Don't you keep a scorecard watching at home?


----------



## nickels

astrohip said:


> They had 12 competitors finish the course. That's a decent percent, neither too easy nor too difficult.
> 
> They had 13 more make it to the Lightning Bolts, but not finish it. So 25/30 finalists made it to #5 or #6. Good mix.
> 
> Wait a sec... did you mean if *we* ran the course? Yeah, too hard. Those floating steps are too far apart.


Don't forget that at least 10-15 ninja's didn't compete due to the bad weather. Joe Moravsky being one of the big names who got bumped to Minnesota. So, if all the ninja's who were there got to run the course the number of finishers would have been much higher.


----------



## nickels

No new episode tonight, but the rest of the season is moving to Monday's at 8pm on NBC.

American Ninja Warrior moves to 8/7c on Mondays


----------



## astrohip

*Pad your ANW recording tonight (Monday July 9)!*

_American Ninja Warrior _will air 8-9 PM ET. The Supreme Court announcement will air approximately 9-9:20 PM ET. _American Ninja Warrior _will continue 9:20-10:20 PM ET.

Unless you have a space issue, just pad an hour and be done with it.


----------



## DancnDude

Thanks for that, I just changed my recording online.


----------



## nickels

Sort of off topic, but I thought this short video by Dan Galiczynski was pretty impressive:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bk6e0Z8FNZB/

He is crushing an obstacle I have never even seen before. Dan said he is done with ANW, but he has told me that the National Ninja League is (potentially) about to get legit. Stay tuned, ANW may have some competition soon...


----------



## astrohip

Quite a night in the Twin Cities. Lots of big names, and a couple of rookie stars.

Loved the Spider Ninja. Watching Akbar eat a tarantula was one of the highlights of the evening. And did you catch his challenge to Kristine, if he makes it to the City Finals buzzer?!?

Nice to see Lance Pekus and his wife there. Jon Alexis Jr pulled his usual disappointing trick, although he squeaked in on time.

Abby Clark... sophomore hits the buzzer! Really nice, solid run. And only female to complete the course. Not even Meagan Martin could finish.

Probably the most moving run of the night was Enedina Stanger. I remember her on the sidelines, as her husband competed. To see her actually on the course... wow, just WOW!

Ian Dory and Jake Murray had good runs. Nice to see Jake back.

Ok, time to get serious. City Finals start next week!


----------



## nickels

I was very disappointed in the last episode. How much backstory is too much, especially for competitors who have a 0% chance of completing the course? The woman who had cancer, a good 10 minutes. Lance Pekus's wife, another 10 minutes of rehash. The paralyzed woman who trained and walked (yes, this is amazing), yet another good 5-10 minutes. The guy who built a course for his young daughter, a good 5+ minutes spent on his story. I was rewatching Season 3 last week, the competitor profiles lasted 30 seconds to a minute at best, and they were only given to a select few competitors. This show is turning into a friggin soap opera lately. The finals can't get here fast enough, at least for those of us who watch this show to see SUPERIOR ATHLETES conquering an obstacle course.

As for the actual runners, I am shocked Joe Moravsky didn't beat the mega wall. Other than him nobody really came close. They need to rethink the end of the ring hopper. Might as well call it the head smasher. That was the most blood spilled on the show in the history of ANW.


----------



## bryhamm

nickels said:


> As for the actual runners, I am shocked Joe Moravsky didn't beat the mega wall. Other than him nobody really came close.


I was surprised Joe didn't beat it as well. When they had the skills competition before and still had the mega wall, wasn't Joe one of the better ones? I seem to recall him, flip and Jon Alexis jr being the best.


----------



## bryhamm

Also surprised that one rookie (the one who gave one of his kidneys to his friend) tried the mega wall. A veteran who 100% knows he/she can make it up the regular wall should try it. A rookie who has never tried the wall should not. Granted, he is moving on.


----------



## nickels

bryhamm said:


> I was surprised Joe didn't beat it as well. When they had the skills competition before and still had the mega wall, wasn't Joe one of the better ones? I seem to recall him, flip and Jon Alexis jr being the best.


Joe Moravsky, Najee Richardson, Flip, and Jon all cleared the 18.5 wall. Jon Alexis Jr cleared the 19' to beat Flip who couldn't get up the 19' wall. Really it was a three-way tie for second, as only Jon conquered the 19' wall.


----------



## bryhamm

nickels said:


> Joe Moravsky, Najee Richardson, Flip, and Jon all cleared the 18.5 wall. Jon Alexis Jr cleared the 19' to beat Flip who couldn't get up the 19' wall. Really it was a three-way tie for second, as only Jon conquered the 19' wall.


Thanks. So my memory was decent, but I forgot about Najee.


----------



## mattack

This one seemed "easier" than previous weeks, though I was amazed by how often they said that the "slide the foam ring down the bar" (3 times) was so hard.. I realize being near the end, you'd be far more tired... but that seemed like a lot of "just swing your body and you go forward".

yes, I realize I couldn't do ANY of the actual challenges.

and I will actually disagree with nickels. Usually I do think they go too much for the inspirational stories and waste time on people who then just fail right away.. but for the guy whose wife was in a wheelchair and now competed (and apparently is still in constant pain -- that's what I inferred from one thing she said), I think that was pretty amazing.


----------



## That Don Guy

bryhamm said:


> Also surprised that one rookie (the one who gave one of his kidneys to his friend) tried the mega wall. A veteran who 100% knows he/she can make it up the regular wall should try it. A rookie who has never tried the wall should not. Granted, he is moving on.


It may have also depended on how late in the order he ran. If he knew that getting past the fifth obstacle would guarantee him a spot in the city finals, then there wasn't much of a risk involved, and AFAIK, other than the million at the end, the $10,000 mega wall money is the only money the athletes can make.



mattack said:


> This one seemed "easier" than previous weeks, though I was amazed by how often they said that the "slide the foam ring down the bar" (3 times) was so hard.. I realize being near the end, you'd be far more tired... but that seemed like a lot of "just swing your body and you go forward".


It's "swing your body forward while trying to keep your hands on the ring," which is not particularly easy to do near the end of a run that included one or two other obstacles where grip strength is involved.



astrohip said:


> Ok, time to get serious. City Finals start next week!





Spoiler



If I am reading the TV listings right, they have replaced the last obstacle with something called Spider Trap; I assume it's a "spider climb" up to the buzzer.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> AFAIK, other than the million at the end, the $10,000 mega wall money is the only money the athletes can make.


Rumor has it there is now some "appearance money" for the bigger names, but I never see any discussion of it, so there must be some NDA or hush agreements. But yeah, for the average joe & jane, that's it.


----------



## nickels

Found this info from a contestant on that topic:


> Contestants who finish in the top 3 of any stage (qualifiers, city finals, or any stage in Vegas) do get a nice little sum of money (up to $5000 depending on their ranking), but everyone else doesn't and their expenses are not paid for.
> 
> Those who do make it to the Vegas Finals get all expenses paid (flight, hotel) plus $1000 (at least this was the case in my experience, but the exact sum changes quite often).


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Found this info from a contestant on that topic:


Thanks for finding that.

NBC is making a killing on this show. Other than the three hosts, and the crew & obstacles, there's no other significant costs I'm aware of. No writers, no cast, nada. There might be a royalty to Sasuke. It doesn't surprise me that we may see a competitor soon, as alluded to above


----------



## nickels

Don't forget there is $100,000 prize this year for the "last man standing". The person who goes the farthest the fastest wins it if nobody beats the course. I have a feeling that is going to be in their heads when they get to Vegas, and affect the way they attack each stage. We shall see!


----------



## logic88

nickels said:


> Don't forget there is $100,000 prize this year for the "last man standing". The person who goes the farthest the fastest wins it if nobody beats the course. I have a feeling that is going to be in their heads when they get to Vegas, and affect the way they attack each stage. We shall see!


Ah, I missed that (I skip a lot during the episodes) but that's a nice addition. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## xuxa

astrohip said:


> Thanks for finding that.
> 
> NBC is making a killing on this show. Other than the three hosts, and the crew & obstacles, there's no other significant costs I'm aware of. No writers, no cast, nada. There might be a royalty to Sasuke. It doesn't surprise me that we may see a competitor soon, as alluded to above


Not much different from Survivor, Big Brother, The Bachelor etc. Reality TV is relatively not that expensive. However there are writers on all the shows including ANW, all those back stories etc.


----------



## bicker

The problem with shows like this is that the viewing public is fickle. With a good scripted drama, you can literally "hook them in" and then milk the show for as long as you wish. With a show like this, you milk it for as long as you can, knowing there is practically nothing you can do to insure long-term interest in the show past when public interest turns to something else.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Thank goodness Tivo was invented, otherwise I would not have the patience to watch this show.


----------



## astrohip

The first City Finals are in the book. No dinosaurs tonight. Random thoughts...

* Zhanique Lovett is out. With only two women getting a free pass, you really need to have a good run. She didn't make it past the Doorknobs.

* Kevin Bull completed the course. I think I heard them say this was his first City Finals buzzer in several years.

* Anna Shumaker had a phenomenal run. Definitely a name to watch. Only her second season.

* The Island Ninja Grant McCartney is out, for the second year in a row. Too slow, too much time dancing in between obstacles.

* Sweet T Tiana Webberley had a great run. Finally broke the Obstacle Five curse, and made it all the way to #9 Baton Pass. Just a great run! One of the most exciting to watch of the night.

* Flip made his run look easy. I'm not sure he ever broke a sweat.

* Nicholas Coolridge had the fastest run of the night at the time he ran. I've commented before how ANW often seems to ignore NC. There have been City Finals where they never even showed him, and when the list of those going to the Vegas Finals were shown at the end of the evening, he would be at or near the top. Never understood why. Even tonight, they only showed a very brief part of his run. Nonetheless, he's back to Vegas again, 2nd fastest time of the night.

Not thrilled with the new "let's run a commercial while a Ninja has their run in a small window on-screen". Not only is it irritating, it's insulting to the ninjas that train so hard to get here. Felt the Eskimo Ninja Nick Hanson deserved better.

Next week, the Dallas City Finals. Daniel Gill, Thomas Stillings and Barclay Stockett, among others.


----------



## nickels

For some reason the door knob drop was tweaked to be easier in the finals than it was in the qualifier. It dropped at least 50% slower and that had nothing to do with the ninjas now having prior experience on it. I hated the commercial during the run, as the commentary is key to enjoying it. Lots of abbreviated runs. I did like that they mixed up some of the early obstacles, although that first arrow run was too easy as nobody came close to failing on it. The spider trap didn't seem to be that much more difficult than the normal version. Grant McCartney was more concerned about dancing than winning, and that cost him a trip to Vegas... well, I'm positive he'll still be there just as a cheerleader. Flip is looking like he is going to go deep this year. The more I watch this show and follow the ninja's on social media, the more it is clear that this show is becoming less and less about who is a superior athlete with a chance to beat stage 4 vs who has a bigger sob story. No sob story, no screen time.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Sob story = FF


----------



## Ruth

I feel like every episode is more and more fluff and less and less actual competition. What a shame. Now they are pre-empting people's actual runs to show their backstories! And it's all so STUPID since it's super obvious that the whole timeline is manipulated. It's not like they are showing a live competition where they would actually have to skip some athletes to show commercials. 

What they did with the commercials during Nick Hanson's run was AWFUL. I love this show, but I'll almost certainly stop watching if that becomes the new norm. I hate commercials.


----------



## That Don Guy

nickels said:


> For some reason the door knob drop was tweaked to be easier in the finals than it was in the qualifier. It dropped at least 50% slower and that had nothing to do with the ninjas now having prior experience on it.


I don't remember the original having the athletes having to turn around for the second set of knobs; maybe they added that to compensate for the easier drops.


nickels said:


> I hated the commercial during the run, as the commentary is key to enjoying it.


I agree with that - you also don't get the crowd noise.


nickels said:


> I did like that they mixed up some of the early obstacles, although that first arrow run was too easy as nobody came close to failing on it.


I have a feeling that, next year, the Arrow Steps will be used in qualifying and the Floating Steps used in the city finals. This would get rid of all of the athletes who pretty much grab each step and then pause.

One thing about the announced schedule doesn't pass the smell test - although it's just a theory, I'll put it in a spoiler just in case:


Spoiler



Unless NBC doesn't want to air a new episode on Labor Day - and it had no problem with Labor Day last year - there are four weeks set aside for Vegas (NBC is airing the Emmy Awards on 9/17 - it airs them on Monday because of Sunday Night Football - so the season has to end by 9/10), which is one more than the show needed last season; I assume that 8/20 and 8/27 are Stage 1, 9/3 is Stage 2, and 9/10 is Stages 3 and 4.


----------



## bicker

DouglasPHill said:


> Sob story = FF





astrohip said:


> Not thrilled with the new "let's run a commercial while a Ninja has their run in a small window on-screen". Not only is it irritating, it's insulting to the ninjas that train so hard to get here.


DouglasPHill was referring to the fluff pieces, but I'm sure he, like the rest of us, are using our TiVos to skip the commercials. As such, given so many of us are doing that, how do we expect the advertisers to justify paying so much for their advertisements, and transitively how do we expect the producers to earn more from their investment than putting their money into a mutual fund rather than into producing a television program?

Advertising overlays and running significant portions of live programs in a small window during commercials is the future, if distributors cannot find a way to effectively and definitively defeat FF.


----------



## astrohip

bicker said:


> DouglasPHill was referring to the fluff pieces, but I'm sure he, like the rest of us, are using our TiVos to skip the commercials. As such, given so many of us are doing that, how do we expect the advertisers to justify paying so much for their advertisements, and transitively how do we expect the producers to earn more from their investment than putting their money into a mutual fund rather than into producing a television program?
> 
> Advertising overlays and running significant portions of live programs in a small window during commercials is the future, if distributors cannot find a way to effectively and definitively defeat FF.


All I know is I don't like it, and it would be enough to drive me away, if it becomes more prevalent. I'm okay with most advertising shenanigans (product placement, naming rights, modest overlays, etc), but when the actual show I want to watch becomes relegated to a small portion of the screen (waaaay less than 50%), I'm no longer watching my show.

I understand the problem they have, but the solutions they come up with can't irritate me beyond an undefined tipping point. I won't debate the problem, instead I expect them to find solutions I can live with. Or they will lose my eyeballs.


----------



## bicker

astrohip said:


> All I know is I don't like it, and it would be enough to drive me away, if it becomes more prevalent.


Remember when people said that the networks that cut an hour of television down to 46 minutes of program and 14 minutes of commercials would lose their eyeballs? Well, what happened is that all the networks did it. This is an industry-wide revenue model we're talking about.

So let's be clear: You're saying it would drive you away from television, or drive you away from anything but pay networks like HBO and streaming services like Netflix. Fair enough. However, let's also be clear that the vast majority of American consumers wouldn't go that far, so I doubt the networks that would do it would care very much about the few of us who would.



astrohip said:


> I understand the problem they have, but the solutions they come up with can't irritate me beyond an undefined tipping point. I won't debate the problem, instead I expect them to find solutions I can live with. Or they will lose my eyeballs.


And you'll lose your more affordable form of entertainment. Fair is fair.


----------



## astrohip

I find this a really interesting area of discussion, good POV on all sides. We could thread drift for days. But in the interest of keeping this somewhat on ANW topic, I'm going to drop my half of the talk.


----------



## nickels

Somewhat back on track, anyone looking forward to Ninja Warrior Junior coming this fall? Now we get to hear the sob stories from 9 year old children. "I woke up and wanted a popsicle for breakfast. My mom made me eat scrambled eggs. Life is so unfair!" I can't wait to see what type of obstacles they use and how high they make the warped wall. For my 11 year old daughter, 12' would be a major challenge. She can almost get it, but not quite yet.


----------



## That Don Guy

nickels said:


> Somewhat back on track, anyone looking forward to Ninja Warrior Junior coming this fall? Now we get to hear the sob stories from 9 year old children. "I woke up and wanted a popsicle for breakfast. My mom made me eat scrambled eggs. Life is so unfair!" I can't wait to see what type of obstacles they use and how high they make the warped wall. For my 11 year old daughter, 12' would be a major challenge. She can almost get it, but not quite yet.


This has all of the makings of the next _MasterChef Junior_...or the next _So You Think You Can Dance: The Next Generation_. It all depends on who they can get, and how they handle it.

This can work easily _if_ they limit it to kids who are capable of getting through. Anybody who has seen a Little League World Series knows that this is very easy to do. What I am afraid of is, they will include too many "it's a victory just for this person to be here" stories. The age limit is 9 to 14 (gee, now where have I heard that before...).


----------



## NorthAlabama

count me out, i find most of these children competitions a little creepy, like "beauty pageants" with 5-year olds.


----------



## astrohip

So tonight's *MISSION *was to conquer the *IMPOSSIBLE *obstacles. Plus Thomas Stillings got the mini-ninja treatment.

Relatively weak group of females tonight. Brittany Hanks fell on the Broken Bridge (obstacle #4) and still qualified. Couple of very strong rookie ninja runs. The Kid is a strong contender. I don't know how he'll do in the bright lights, against all new obstacles, but he has the training.

Tough to see Jon Stewart fall to #16. 

And Daniel Gill. What's left to say. No *FALLOUT *from his run.


----------



## nickels

Well, there was everyone else competing last night and Daniel Gil. The separation between them all was glaring. Daniel is on another level this year. Shockingly, a woman fell on that first obstacle. That has to be embarrassing, as even I could beat that one. They continue to do commercials during one unlucky competitors run. This time I had fun with my son and did fake commentary like I was Matt and Akbar: "The veteran is making this obstacle look easy." and "WE SEE YOU!"


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> Somewhat back on track, anyone looking forward to Ninja Warrior Junior coming this fall?


Date announced...

American Ninja Warrior Junior will premiere on October 13

Somehow I didn't realize it's on one of NBC's junior channels, Universal Kids.



> As announced back in May, Universal Kids is bringing American Ninja Warrior Junior to life. The show will let Ninjas between the ages of nine and 14 to show off their skills on a side-by-side obstacle course.
> *
> It's recently been announced that the show will premiere on Saturday, October 13 at 7pm on Universal Kids.*
> 
> Here's how Universal Kids describes ANW Jr:
> 
> _This next generation of American Ninja Warrior marks the first time some of the show's biggest fans can become part of this five-time Emmy nominated worldwide phenomenon. American Ninja Warrior Junior will premiere on October 13 at 7:00pm on Universal Kids._
> 
> _American Ninja Warrior Junior celebrates real kids taking on the iconic course with dedication and skill. Nearly 200 boy and girl Junior Ninjas from across the U.S. will face off on the same Head to Head courses in three age brackets: 9 & 10, 11 & 12, and 13 & 14 year olds. The courses will feature iconic Ninja Warrior obstacles, including Sonic Swing, Tic Toc, Spin Cycle, and the Warped Wall. Each age bracket will be mentored by All Star Ninja Mentors and three final winners (one per age bracket) will be crowned the first ever American Ninja Warrior Junior Champions._
> 
> American Ninja Warrior hosts Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila will be back up in the host tower. Joining them on the sidelines is Olympic gymnast Laurie Hernandez, who took home a gold medal in the 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> The young Ninjas will be mentored by some of the biggest names from American Ninja Warrior: Kevin Bull, Drew Drechsel, Natalie Duran, Meagan Martin, Najee Richardson, and Barclay Stockett.
> 
> Universal Kids is a fairly new channel. You can find out if you get it by using this tool. The channel is also available On Demand and through an app.


----------



## mattack

Ruth said:


> What they did with the commercials during Nick Hanson's run was AWFUL. I love this show, but I'll almost certainly stop watching if that becomes the new norm. I hate commercials.


I just put it in 1FF..
I watch the show in QuickMode anyway, so it's only a bit faster, and quiets the commercial.

I'm not saying I like it.. But I always wondered if the networks have to do contracts with the advertisers to do things like this..
Well, this kind was more "special", but I think it's CNBC I first saw it on -- shrink down the commercial and still show the ticker, etc..


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> All I know is I don't like it, and it would be enough to drive me away, if it becomes more prevalent. I'm okay with most advertising shenanigans (product placement, naming rights, modest overlays, etc),


The overlays are getting way bigger too.. I honestly don't remember which show I was watching (from network via Tivo), but the couple of ads for a fall show I think were definitely taller than 1/3 of the height of the screen.. and were on for a long time.

Heck, I pay for Hulu no commercials, and even on there, you get the network logo and the stupid ~5 second (or however long) little tag at the very beginning showing "Tuesdays at 8:30 on ABC". I think I'd pay $1 more a month to get rid of both of those.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Date announced...
> 
> American Ninja Warrior Junior will premiere on October 13
> 
> Somehow I didn't realize it's on one of NBC's junior channels, Universal Kids.


Hmm, I'm guessing this is one of the channels most people don't get?


----------



## lambertman

mattack said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing this is one of the channels most people don't get?


As mentioned by some handsome guy in another thread, this channel used to be named "Sprout" if that rings a bell. It also airs/aired Top Chef Junior.


----------



## Philosofy

nickels said:


> Somewhat back on track, anyone looking forward to Ninja Warrior Junior coming this fall? Now we get to hear the sob stories from 9 year old children. "I woke up and wanted a popsicle for breakfast. My mom made me eat scrambled eggs. Life is so unfair!" I can't wait to see what type of obstacles they use and how high they make the warped wall. For my 11 year old daughter, 12' would be a major challenge. She can almost get it, but not quite yet.


When I was at Jesse Lebreck's gym, there was an 11 year old girl who was amazing. They have 3 warped walls. The biggest is 14'. Then I think its a 12' and a 10'. This girl did the smaller one with NO HANDS! Just ran right up it. She also did the 14' wall, but with a bigger run up than you get on the show.

Edited to add: she will be on the Kids show


----------



## mattack

I mostly only skimmed it, but CBS has had a "Tough Mudder" competition on the last few weekends.. only an hour per competition, so very very edited.. I don't know how I accidentally caught the first one.. (and annoyingly, they changed the TITLE every time, so you couldn't do a OP for it)

Anyway, these kinds of events make the Ninja Warrior contestants look like wimps! (IIRC they mentioned that one contestant was a previous Ninja Warrior). This one wasn't even one of the really killer ones where I think they do things like electric shocks and such? I thought some of these competitions are really brutal.. This was "just" really hard physical challenges.


----------



## astrohip

Not surprised Crazy Clocks took out so many ninjas, it was a tough upper-body obstacle towards the end of the runs. But stunned that Cannonball Drop took out so many, especially so many vets.

Ryan Stratis & Bret Sims both look even stronger this year.

Rachael Goldstein had a great run. It took her all three tries to get over the Warped Wall, but then she did well on the Salmon Ladder, before falling on the CC.

Bootie is going to Las Vegas!!

Neither Drew Drechsel or Jessie Graff could get past the Stair Hopper. Slight scare from Jessie on the Cannonball Drop.

Three City Finals down, three to go.


----------



## spear

The top two women (Jessie and Rachel) were also in the Top 15 overall. Pretty impressive.


----------



## justen_m

Go Bootie! It was mentinoed more than once he weighs 106lbs, but did it ever say how tall he was? The clock obstacle that took him out showed he didn't have much of a wingspan.

Also surprised how many competitors (10, according to the hosts during Jesse's run) were taken out by the cannonball drop. They've all done the obstacle before.

The bearded guys were funny. Good bet. Seeing as they're both now going to Vegas, maybe one will get shaved on air?


----------



## astrohip

justen_m said:


> The bearded guys were funny. Good bet. Seeing as they're both now going to Vegas, maybe one will get shaved on air?


Yeah, I figured we were getting a Kodak moment at some point, but both completed the course. Vegas for sure.

Ryan Stratis has always been a favorite of mine. Competed in every season of ANW, National Guard member, fierce competitor. I know he was hurt pretty bad, something to do with his shoulder, in the last year or two. So it's been exciting to see him come back and compete again at top levels.


----------



## nickels

The biggest shocker for me was Drew not hitting a buzzer in the finals. The cannonball drop must have been tweaked a little to make it more difficult - like maybe the ball is bigger making it harder to hold onto it during the drops or maybe it swivels more. Ryan Stratis and from earlier, Chris Wilczewski, have been borderline great for a while but this year they both look to have risen to a different level. Jesse is the elite among women, almost to the point where she has a legit shot to be the last "man" standing. Wouldn't that be something.


----------



## bryhamm

For whatever reason, my 2 hour recording only had the last hour of the actual episode. It started right when Crazy Craver was doing his run. Have a rerun scheduled to record to pick up the first hour.


----------



## nickels

Well, there was certainly only one major shocker last night: Isaac Caldiero. Wow, just wow. It always bums me out when a Ninja fails on a balance obstacle when they have plenty left in the tank. Those are the worst. Speaking of the worst, cane alley looks like it is up there with the wedge as far as difficult obstacles go. If this is a preview of what is coming in Vegas, nobody is winning this year.


----------



## DouglasPHill

nickels said:


> .... Isaac Caldiero. Wow, just wow. It always bums me out when a Ninja fails on a balance obstacle


Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## logic88

nickels said:


> Well, there was certainly only one major shocker last night: Isaac Caldiero. Wow, just wow. It always bums me out when a Ninja fails on a balance obstacle when they have plenty left in the tank. Those are the worst. Speaking of the worst, cane alley looks like it is up there with the wedge as far as difficult obstacles go. If this is a preview of what is coming in Vegas, nobody is winning this year.


I missed last night's episode. Caldiero didn't make the Top 15?

I'm guessing that's the last we'll see of him in ANW...


----------



## astrohip

I'm no fan of Isaac, thanks to his post-victory behavior. But he is an amazing ninja (duh!), and I enjoy watching him compete. Sorry to see him go out on the balance obstacle, I was looking forward to seeing how he would do against the more recently designed courses.


----------



## nickels

Looks like another year is about to pass without a woman hitting a finals buzzer. Only Meagan Martin remains as the females last real contender to finish. Jamie Rahn is no longer a novelty act, he has clearly upped his game this season. Chris Wilcheski is also having his best season to date. Najee's cramp issue was gone for the night and he looked flawless. The biggest disappointment goes to Casey Rothschild falling on the easiest obstacle of the night, the Archer Steps.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> The biggest disappointment goes to Casey Rothschild falling on the easiest obstacle of the night, the Archer Steps.


Sorry to see that, I think she will be a dominant ninja in the years to come. However, only two females were going to the finals. Both Allyssa Beird & Michelle Warnky are *very* strong female competitors, and unless one of them tripped up, Casey was going to have a tough time surpassing them.

Didja notice that so few ninjas made it to the back half, that two competitors who didn't even make it to the Warped Wall qualified for Vegas.


----------



## nickels

My guess is that the course was wet and that caused a lot of problems. The weather in Philly that weekend was way worse than it appeared on the show. Probably why James Mcgrath couldn't get up the spider trap. Good thing there is a gap between the trap doors or he would have broken both hands.


----------



## That Don Guy

nickels said:


> The biggest disappointment goes to Casey Rothschild falling on the easiest obstacle of the night, the Archer Steps.


I didn't notice it in the earlier city finals rounds, so I am not sure if this is something that was "added" in Philly, but I noticed that the steps on the Archer Steps rotate.


----------



## BrettStah

We were happy to see both Beird and Warnky finish in the top 15. Last week, I think one of the two women finished in the top 15. It’s great to see them stepping up and doing so well.


----------



## nickels

That Don Guy said:


> I didn't notice it in the earlier city finals rounds, so I am not sure if this is something that was "added" in Philly, but I noticed that the steps on the Archer Steps rotate.


They always rotate, but you can't tell because most of the competitors run at them and jump straight so they don't turn. Kind of like how people thought that Block Run was rigged to not spin for Isaac in the qualifiers. They didn't appear to move because he did them perfectly. Then came his finals run and blew that theory out of the water.


----------



## bicker

nickels said:


> Looks like another year is about to pass without a woman hitting a finals buzzer.





BrettStah said:


> We were happy to see both Beird and Warnky finish in the top 15.


I put these two facts together and conclude that the course designers aren't doing a good job. Women are doing so much better than in the past; they are increasingly not "needing" the "top 2 women" provision to get to LV. Therefore, we should expect to see them hitting the finals buzzer more. There probably is some other variable involved.

I think it would be very interesting to see finals buzzer statistics for _men _the same height as these women who are getting into the top 15 but not hitting the finals buzzer. I feel that too many of the obstacles are effectively measuring height rather than physical performance. Yes, shorter men get to LV but do they hit the buzzer substantially more than these women?


----------



## nickels

I looked up some heights, here is all I could find:

Najee - 5' 8"
Brent Steffensen - 5' 9"
Brian Arnold - 5' 11"
Flip - 5' 11"
Chris Wilcheski - 5' 10"
Tyler Yamauchi - 5' 1" (never hit a finals buzzer)
Jonathan Horton - 5' 1" (never hit a finals buzzer)

Jesse Graff - 5' 8"
Jesse Labreck - 5' 7.5"
Allyssa Beird - 5' 4"
Michelle Warnky - 5' 4"
Meagan Martin - 5' 4"
Kacy Catanzaro - 5'

So yes on average men are taller. I can't find numbers but I think Drew Dreschel and Dan Gill are around 5' 8". Dan Galiczynski has had moderate success hitting a few finals buzzers, and he is only like 5'5" at best. It is hard to find a group of male ninjas in the 5'5" range to compare. Most obstacles are upper body strength based. The top women failed on upper body/grip strength obstacles. Jesse came closest to finishing but she failed due to a mental error just like in Vegas last year. Height could be an issue but to me it seems like it always comes down to grip strength at the end of the finals course.


----------



## bicker

nickels said:


> Height could be an issue but to me it seems like it always comes down to grip strength at the end of the finals course.


My point was that I don't think it "always" comes down to strength (nor even "always" comes down to either strength, speed, power, agility, or aerobic capacity), but rather too often comes down to height.


----------



## nickels

Posts like this give me hope that I am eventually going to meet Najee in person:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BmjYn-XlnfZ/

I am at this gym every weekend. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## That Don Guy

bicker said:


> My point was that I don't think it "always" comes down to strength (nor even "always" comes down to either strength, speed, power, agility, or aerobic capacity), but rather too often comes down to height.


Height - well, at least arm and leg length - is a definite advantage, especially in events where you have to go through the air from one point to another. It's certainly an advantage in the Warped Wall.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, on last week's show, one of the guys was so tall that he really didn't seem to have to run too far up Warped Wall, he basically went up a little and reached the top... ok, that's a *bit* of an illusion, but not entirely... it sure is easier for tall people with long arms to get up it than someone 5 foot 5.


----------



## astrohip

Tonight starts the ANW Finals in Las Vegas. Tonight and next week the ninjas run Stage 1, with Stage 2/3/M on week three.

Found this online... and I thought *I* was an ANW fan...

https://steelcityblitz.com/american-ninja-warrior-season-10-vegas-finals-power-rankings/


----------



## bryhamm

Man, lot of good talent fell last night. Especially on that slide thing (forget what they called it). And ouch, tough way to go out for Travis R.


----------



## type_g

That injury looked brutal when they showed it in slow motion.


----------



## ScaleManJ

type_g said:


> That injury looked brutal when they showed it in slow motion.


I have no idea - I refused to watch it.


----------



## DancnDude

Oddly enough, it looked like he got *too much* height on that obstacle which is why he flew and hit the wall.

Also feel bad for those few people who fell on the archer steps. I can certainly see how it happens. One slight misstep toward the side and the thing spins out from under you.


----------



## astrohip

Rough night for several big name ninjas. I can't remember ever seeing so many experienced competitors go out so early. Several on the third obstacle!

* No women made it thru. The Fantastic Four got clobbered, with Michelle Warnky and Allyssa Beird both failing on Archer Alley!

* Tough to see one of my faves, the deaf ninja Kyle Shulze, go out on Archer Alley.

* Jamie Rahn! Barefoot run. He looks as strong as ever, this could be his year.

Several new names, including the Kid, made it thru. Maybe we're seeing a gradual changing of the guard.



Some of the big names who won't be playing on the Stage 2 playground:
The Eskimo ninja Nick Hanson (timed out)
Brent Steffensen (timed out)
The Giant Jon Alexis Jr. (plenty of time, fell on the cargo net, continuing his inconsistent performances)
Travis Rosen (ouch)
Flip Rodriguez (Double Dipper)
Brian Arnold got the P-I-P screwjob (cargo net)
Crazy Neil Craver (another double dipper)
Allyssa Beird (Archer Alley, tough break)
Michelle Warnky (AA, another tough break)
The Beast James McGrath (defeated by his nemesis, the Jumping Spider again!)
Jesse Flex LeBreck (Twist & Fly)
Ian Dory (Jumping Spider!)
The Weatherman Joe Moravsky (another DD!?!)


----------



## astrohip

I noticed they didn't mention Jessie Graff once. Not even a mention, nor did they show her on the sidelines. She's usually one of the more heavily promoted ninjas. You kept hearing about Meagan Martin and Drew Drechsel running next week. But not a peep about Jessie.

What's up?!?


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> I noticed they didn't mention Jessie Graff once. Not even a mention, nor did they show her on the sidelines. She's usually one of the more heavily promoted ninjas. You kept hearing about Meagan Martin and Drew Drechsel running next week. But not a peep about Jessie.
> 
> What's up?!?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Ruth

Yeah, I thought it was a little strange not to be promoting Jessie Graff as well. But maybe she just wasn't there when this was filmed? I've noticed that she's not one of the contestants who seems to attend lots of events she's not competing in, is filmed training or hanging out with other ninjas, etc. Whereas a lot of the other big names seem to always be hanging out on camera as spectators, cheering each other on, etc. Maybe because she has a regular full-time job and isn't trying to parlay ANW into a fulltime TV career? Or maybe she just doesn't like the crowds or whatever.


----------



## MauriAnne

I thought it was hard to watch the Weatherman's interview after he was eliminated. He seemed heartbroken.


----------



## spear

Apparently, Jessie Graff didn't compete due to work obligations.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034259331561267205
I think that's the first time Jesse Labreck has looked shaky all year (including Ninja vs. Ninja). Too bad -- I had high hopes for her.


----------



## Ruth

spear said:


> Apparently, Jessie Graff didn't compete due to work obligations.


Oh, I'm sad to learn this. She is so much fun to watch. And the other women fizzled out so I was hoping she'd be the shining star.


----------



## astrohip

spear said:


> Apparently, Jessie Graff didn't compete due to work obligations.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034259331561267205


So she's working as a stunt woman on Wonder Woman 2. Not a bad job, just wished she could slip over for a quick ANW run.

While her day job obviously is very important to her, without the constant ANW exposure, she'll slip out of public eye. Stunt people aren't well known.

Priorities.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> * Jamie Rahn! Barefoot run. He looks as strong as ever, this could be his year.


I've wondered in the past why people didn't go barefoot on purpose.

Did that giant tire only turn for a little ways then stop? One person fell off.. then another soon after seemed to have it turn a little ways then stop and they climbed up? (Then the rest of the people basically had no problem with it..). I also liked that later people figured out to grab the 2nd steering wheel thing rather than jump to it.

Have any of the really short (5 foot ish) people done the spider jump (??)? They said the sides are 4 feet apart. That seems like one of the worst ones for short people.


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> I've wondered in the past why people didn't go barefoot on purpose.


My guess: no traction going up the Warped Wall.


----------



## Ruth

Yeah, the warped wall seems like the biggest issue with not having shoes. After all, barefoot running is a thing, and remember when those almost-barefoot Vibram shoes were all the rage? What surprised me was that he didn't take off the other shoe right away -- I would think that one-on, one-off would be much more challenging than just being barefoot, just because you'd be unbalanced from side to side.


----------



## Ruth

mattack said:


> Have any of the really short (5 foot ish) people done the spider jump (??)? They said the sides are 4 feet apart. That seems like one of the worst ones for short people.


Tyler Yamauchi has finished Stage 1 before, and he's 5'1".


----------



## DouglasPHill

I've only watched the first few People but it looks to me like NBC wanted to make sure no one wins the money this year.


----------



## mattack

Ruth said:


> Yeah, the warped wall seems like the biggest issue with not having shoes. After all, barefoot running is a thing, and remember when those almost-barefoot Vibram shoes were all the rage?


They still are.. Well, I use a different brand.. Fila Skele Toes.. and I have bought the last couple on eBay.. (my toes wear through them eventually.). I use them to walk/jog on the treadmill every day. (I'd do that barefoot if it didn't get too hot, though the kind of treadmill I use the most actually has tank-like treads so would be slightly harder to walk on absolutely barefoot..)


----------



## nickels

Who knew the Double Dipper was so hard? It didn't use to take out so many ninja's so they probably adjusted the angles on it to make it tougher. No women to stage 2, only because Jessie couldn't compete in Vegas. She is 100x better than the next best woman. Can't wait to see the water obstacle on Stage 2, that should be interesting. There is still one competitor remaining from my kid's gym, so good luck to Jonathan Stevens!!! 

This was a tough course. How long until someone is seriously injured? The double dipper could have broken more ankles than just Travis Rosens as lots of people landed hard on it, and Ryan S was loopy after his fall on the jeep run.


----------



## nickels

If anyone is interested, here is a rookie's Stage 1 run (Matt Strollo) that was not aired. He makes a killer save on the propeller bar:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnT8CDSlOxn/


----------



## Azlen

I have to remind myself to not pay attention to the time when watching the last episode. The timing of the stage 3 runs is usually a major indicator of whether or not anyone makes it to stage 4.


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> If anyone is interested, here is a rookie's Stage 1 run (Matt Strollo) that was not aired. He makes a killer save on the propeller bar:


Didn't realize they don't show at least some of every run. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

And what a save! You would think they would show it just for that save!



Azlen said:


> I have to remind myself to not pay attention to the time when watching the last episode. The timing of the stage 3 runs is usually a major indicator of whether or not anyone makes it to stage 4.


True of almost every episode, but yeah, especially true next Monday.

Of course, now that you've mentioned it, my eyes will be glued to the TiVo progress meter the entire time.


----------



## bryhamm

Azlen said:


> I have to remind myself to not pay attention to the time when watching the last episode. *The timing of the stage 3 runs is usually a major indicator of whether or not anyone makes it to stage 4.*


you say this like it has happened frequently


----------



## Azlen

bryhamm said:


> you say this like it has happened frequently


LOL. Yep. It's not an expectation but if they are starting the last run of stage 3 and there are only a few minutes left in the program, you know they aren't going to make it.


----------



## BrettStah

I just happened to find out there are a couple of seasons of Australian Ninja Warrior! I'm trying to avoid spoilers so I'm not doing a lot of googling to see if it's possible to watch it here in the US.


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> I just happened to find out there are a couple of seasons of Australian Ninja Warrior! I'm trying to avoid spoilers so I'm not doing a lot of googling to see if it's possible to watch it here in the US.


I haven't seen anything on TV. I have a wishlist that picks up "ninja".

Of course, there's always those mysterious "other methods" people talk about. Or don't talk about. Have no idea if that would find them.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> I haven't seen anything on TV. I have a wishlist that picks up "ninja".
> 
> Of course, there's always those mysterious "other methods" people talk about. Or don't talk about. Have no idea if that would find them.


Good idea!


----------



## BrettStah

I've found the first episode - _definitely_ an easier course than we are used to these days. Probably similar to the first season of ours (I didn't really watch ours until it started airing on NBC, but I know it's been getting progressively more difficult each season). Not sure if I'll bother watching any more or not - wasn't bad, it was just was a big step down in quality/skill level.


----------



## nickels

Let's just say I enjoy watching old ninja episodes on Terrarium, and you can also find foreign versions of it there (not sure if streams are available as Suske episodes are listed but can't be viewed). You can figure out the rest.

Tonight is the big night! A new water obstacle, competitors running stages 2 and 3, and a 1% chance of seeing someone take on stage 4. Who will be the last man standing? Will anyone achieve ultimate victory? How many times will Akbar say "I SEE YOU!"? Can't wait to find out.


----------



## nickels

BrettStah said:


> I just happened to find out there are a couple of seasons of Australian Ninja Warrior! I'm trying to avoid spoilers so I'm not doing a lot of googling to see if it's possible to watch it here in the US.


Looks like it is chopped up, but here are all of the individual runs:
Australian Ninja Warrior


----------



## astrohip

nickels said:


> How many times will Akbar say "I SEE YOU!"?


We know he won't say "You go girl!"


----------



## bryhamm

Man, what a tough, tough year in Vegas. I'm glad that changed it so that the person who goes the furthest gets something.

But I hated whenever they came back from commercial with the "while you were away" stuff. You KNEW that those people didn't complete stage 2, because they would have shown it.


----------



## nickels

While I am a huge fan of this show, I feel like they've gone too far on the course difficulty. Only two of the most gifted athletes in the country made it past Stage 2. They need to balance this if they want people to continue watching. Stage 3 is impossible, and this year nobody even made it halfway through it. Susake has way more people getting to Stage 4 and the overall total victory rate is about the same. Who wants to watch all year just to see everyone eliminated by the second stage? That isn't good television.


----------



## nickels

And if you think "Joe could have beat it!" .... you're wrong!


----------



## bryhamm

pretty cool watching that. makes sense that they would have someone who failed on stage 1 test out stage 2.


----------



## ScaleManJ

If they made the challenges easier in order to get more to the finish it would only diminish the contest


----------



## DancnDude

I don't think they were expecting so many to fall on the Wingnuts again. After all, so many of these ninjas train at gyms that build the obstacles to train on after they show up on the show.


----------



## nickels

DancnDude said:


> I don't think they were expecting so many to fall on the Wingnuts again. After all, so many of these ninjas train at gyms that build the obstacles to train on after they show up on the show.


If it was just the wingnuts they would have all beaten that one obstacle all day. The wingnuts are after someone just did a ton of brutal obstacles, one of which none of them has every seen or trained for until that moment. I hate that people keep using the word easier. It isn't about being easy, it is about being beatable. That course was unbeatable by any athlete given any number of chances. It doesn't need to be easy, it just needs to be possible to beat it, which it clearly wasn't even close this year. I bet they could have only run stage three all day and nobody would have gotten past it.


----------



## bryhamm

nickels said:


> If it was just the wingnuts they would have all beaten that one obstacle all day. The wingnuts are after someone just did a ton of brutal obstacles, one of which none of them has every seen or trained for until that moment. I hate that people keep using the word easier. It isn't about being easy, it is about being beatable. That course was unbeatable by any athlete given any number of chances. It doesn't need to be easy, it just needs to be possible to beat it, which it clearly wasn't even close this year. I bet they could have only run stage three all day and nobody would have gotten past it.


I hear what you are saying, but some of the ninjas did un-ninja-like stuff. Couple struggled on the first obstacle. Couple fell on the criss cross salmon. Neither of those should happen to anyone who is on stage 2. Najee only has to blame himself for going too slow.


----------



## spear

Here's a video which includes Isaac Caldiero's test of Stages 2 and 3:





From a post from an audience member on the Sasuke Maniac forum, they stopped Stage 2 after the first 10 runs had eight fails on the Deja Vu. They resumed after adjusting and re-testing that obstacle, with Josh Levin being 16th to run and the first to pass it. Those eight who failed then reran the stage after all 30 had run (although none of the eight cleared).

Also, Sean Bryan initially timed out on the Water Walls but was given a second attempt at just that obstacle after he complained to the producers about problems with the doors. His redo was after the other reruns (which means Drew had already cleared so the poster thinks the producers may have agreed just to give Drew some competition for Stage 3 and the prize).


----------



## bryhamm

Interesting that they would adjust on the fly like that.


----------



## bryhamm

How far in advance do they build the course? Are people who are competing allowed to watch the testers run? Are they allowed to ask the testers questions about things?


----------



## warrenn

It seems pretty dangerous to have an underwater task so late in the challenge. There are a lot of ways that water can trigger panic, and someone is going to take a lung full of water and need to be rescued. With people breathless and so much on the line, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## mattack

bryhamm said:


> How far in advance do they build the course?


A couple of weeks ago they said it took them *a month* to build one of the courses.. I honestly don't remember which they were talking about, but that was WAY longer than I would have guessed.. I would've thought truck it all in and build it in a couple of days max...


----------



## mattack

warrenn said:


> It seems pretty dangerous to have an underwater task so late in the challenge. There are a lot of ways that water can trigger panic, and someone is going to take a lung full of water and need to be rescued. With people breathless and so much on the line, it's just a matter of time.


That's funny, because I was thinking this was an "easy" underwater challenge. The footage on the previous weeks of just showing the water horizontally made me think it was going to be a "swim X yards underwater" (and I would've guessed with something covering the water, but having scuba divers as safety backup)...

and yes, of course I put easy in quotes since I couldn't do ANY of this.


----------



## nickels

The challenge you were thinking of is called the backstream in Sasuke.


----------



## nickels

Barkley Stockett on the Wing Nuts: 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnomBvVD74o/


----------



## nickels

Flip testing Stage 2 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnkbCyWHA6F/


----------



## mattack

nickels said:


> The challenge you were thinking of is called the backstream in Sasuke.[/MEDIA]


Huh? No, I'm just talking about what they were previewing the last few weeks.. Unless I'm misremembering (and that could be possible), they seemed to basically do a long horizontal sweeping shot of "the first water obstacle".. and I think part of my misunderstanding was seeing the doors they had to lift/open and thinking that was part of a whole plexiglass top over a section of it.

(I do have a bunch of Sasuke on one of my Tivos, from when there was a marathon quite a while ago.)


----------



## BrettStah

I don't think they'd design an obstacle where they were enclosed in water like that.


----------



## logic88

spear said:


> Here's a video which includes Isaac Caldiero's test of Stages 2 and 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a post from an audience member on the Sasuke Maniac forum, they stopped Stage 2 after the first 10 runs had eight fails on the Deja Vu. They resumed after adjusting and re-testing that obstacle, with Josh Levin being 16th to run and the first to pass it. Those eight who failed then reran the stage after all 30 had run (although none of the eight cleared).
> 
> Also, Sean Bryan initially timed out on the Water Walls but was given a second attempt at just that obstacle after he complained to the producers about problems with the doors. His redo was after the other reruns (which means Drew had already cleared so the poster thinks the producers may have agreed just to give Drew some competition for Stage 3 and the prize).


Wow, that's interesting info. Kinda sucks only Bryan was given another chance though.

Did everyone on the Sasuke Maniac forum know the results already?


----------



## NorthAlabama

just finished the finale, disappointing but not surprising.

did anyone else notice advanced skip mode was coded into the finale? it skipped to the beginning of the segment, past the backstory to the start of the run, then to the start of the interview, then past the commercials to the beginning of the next segment - it made watching a lot more convenient, a great feature upgrade!


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> did anyone else notice advanced skip mode was coded into the finale? it skipped to the beginning of the segment, past the backstory to the start of the run, then to the start of the interview, then past the commercials to the beginning of the next segment - it made watching a lot more convenient, a great feature upgrade!


I noticed that too. I watched starting about an hour in, so I could FF, but it finished airing with about 30 minutes left for me to watch, so I restarted so I could use SkipMode. And that's when I noticed all the little skips. Cool feature. I wonder if it's intentional on TiVo's part, or just something that particular SkipModeMonkey does as a lark?


----------



## BrettStah

I was able to watch a bit of the Australian Ninja Warrior (from season 1 - they’ve only had 2 seasons so far). I tell you what, I really like their 3 announcers. No stupid sounding guy trying to sound like he’s a pro wresting announcer with the screaming voice all the time. And the sideline person has an actual personality and humor (maybe the current American sideline person has a great personality and humor, but her interviews tend not to show that side of her, if it exists).

Plus, they have all sorts of funny phrases and words - my favorite is “budgie smuggler”, which is a reference to a male swimsuit that is basically a speedo.

I wish they’d bring those three over to host the American show!


----------



## DancnDude

astrohip said:


> I noticed that too. I watched starting about an hour in, so I could FF, but it finished airing with about 30 minutes left for me to watch, so I restarted so I could use SkipMode. And that's when I noticed all the little skips. Cool feature. I wonder if it's intentional on TiVo's part, or just something that particular SkipModeMonkey does as a lark?


They were testing it through TiVo's innovate facebook group over the summer, so it was intentional. They are testing it for all kinds of shows, like skip at the beginning of each Shark Tank segment, singing competition shows, sports (ie. 10 seconds before an "interesting" play), etc.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> I noticed that too. I watched starting about an hour in, so I could FF, but it finished airing with about 30 minutes left for me to watch, so I restarted so I could use SkipMode. And that's when I noticed all the little skips. Cool feature. I wonder if it's intentional on TiVo's part, or just something that particular SkipModeMonkey does as a lark?


ted discussed this as the next evolution of skip mode, jumps within logical segments of a show, but I didn't know it had already begun - it was a nice surprise.


----------



## nickels

Joe Moravsky replied on social media when I said that this year's course was impossible and way harder than in the past:



> I actually think it was a lot easier than last year... let's say about 15% easier overall. I just made a DUMB mistake. Stage 3 (for example) had TWO more resting bars after the body prop AND they took out two bird houses on that peg cloud obstacle (we didn't see that because nobody made it that far). Last year I didn't have those two rests and STILL almost beat it. Imagine I made it back to 3


I guess he would know better! I was surprised by his comment as I thought this year was way too difficult.


----------



## spear

logic88 said:


> [...]
> Did everyone on the Sasuke Maniac forum know the results already?


I think a number of them did, but it was still news to many members.


----------



## nickels

The WTF run of the day... 





Happy Friday!


----------



## mattack

Unless I'm missing something, at first most people were doing one of the deja vu swings backwards... then others started swapping around and doing both facing the next obstacle... right?


----------



## LlamaLarry

Did I miss All Stars? My family and I were at one of the tapings for the All Stars so we have been waiting all summer.


----------



## astrohip

LlamaLarry said:


> Did I miss All Stars? My family and I were at one of the tapings for the All Stars so we have been waiting all summer.


It was last May...

Ninja Warrior All-Stars Special will air May 17


----------



## LlamaLarry

Nah, we were at a filming a few days before filming this years finals in June. I guess I am not sure what the heck they were doing with us if they didn't plan on airing it. All in all it was much less exciting than watching on TV. And much hotter. 

ETA: Actually, it wouldn't surprise me at all if we were really just there to watch them practice/test the obstacles and have them check their equipment and cameras, etc. They had us film crowd reaction/cheering shots, yelling for Team Matt/Akbar/Christine, cheer for various contestants (that where not running), they handed out pre made support signs, and had the Vegas Knights drum line doing there thing while we were clapping and cheering for them. It was kind of fun, but hot even though we got seated at 8 (they let in more people in waves every 2 hours until 2am IIRC), and crazy dusty with all crew wearing those buff like dust masks.


----------



## astrohip

LlamaLarry said:


> Nah, we were at a filming a few days before filming this years finals in June. I guess I am not sure what the heck they were doing with us if they didn't plan on airing it. All in all it was much less exciting than watching on TV. And much hotter.


Maybe next year's All-Star show? I have no idea how far in advance they film it.

Although it's hard to believe the ninjas in Vegas would risk injury just a few days before the Finals, by competing in an AS competition. They are filmed immediately after the Finals.


----------



## astrohip

Ok, found some info... looks like they film all the special events during Finals week. They must air them over the next year, so you won't see the event you were at until next May 2019.

_The National Finals were taped in June 2018 on the vacant lot across from the Luxor Hotel on the Las Vegas Strip that has been home to the Finals since the show stopped sending the finalists to Japan. The lot is close to the Las Vegas Village location of the Route 91 Harvest Festival shootings, which led the producers to consider finding another venue before deciding to return. The taping took place on the first two nights of a weeklong session that also included tapings for the "USA vs. The World", "All-Stars Team Challenge", and "All-Stars Skills Challenge" special events._


----------



## LlamaLarry

Ah, okay, that helps and it does make *much* more sense now that I think about it that what we were watching would be *after* they taped the finals. The signup site may have had the day descriptors wrong or a giant daiquiri scrambled my memory. 

They were VERY particular of what we took pictures of, but really it was very easy to see the all the stages just driving by. We didn't even know they were filming but a whole group of people from my family reunion ended up going after we noticed it on the way to the condo.

Now I just have to remember to watch next year.


----------



## nickels

BrettStah said:


> I was able to watch a bit of the Australian Ninja Warrior
> ...


*Australian Ninja Warrior* mini review. The full episodes are on Terrarium TV on the Firestick. The first episode has a bug where a portion is scrambled in the middle.

There are only 3 full episodes online - I think they combined 6 qualifier episodes into one long show. They did the same for the rest of the heats. There is no time limit on any of them. The first heat is the where the top 20 out of 300 competitors move to the semi finals. Each episode is about 80 minutes without commercials. The first stage has familiar obstacles: quad steps, t-slide to punching bag (like a single dipper with a jump to a bag), bridge of blades, ball swing to cargo net, flying shelf grab, and finally the warped wall. The have a male and female in the booth doing the play-by-play, and a male doing the sideline stuff. The show is similar in that you have the sob stories, really strong old guy, female who should never walk again after an accident, early fail by a fan favorite, a young powerhouse, and so on. Typical US format with some full runs with backstories and some are cut down and digested. The course seems much easier overall. I have to watch the semis and finals still, but the first episode was promising.


----------



## astrohip

I happened across S4E1 on TV the other day. This was the first season broadcast on NBC, starting May 2012, after being on G4 for the first three seasons. Matt was thinner, the co-host was Jonny Moseley, and Angela Sun was the host on the course.

It was run during the day, on Venice Beach. Very informal looking setup, spectators could just walk up to it. Very few names recognizable today. One noticeable difference--not a single "ninja" nickname. No Ninja Cowboy, no Real Life Ninja.

The obstacles seem basic (and easy) compared to today's courses. And the Warped Wall? Far less then half the competitors made it up, even after three tries, during this episode. Now the success rate is what, 80%+?

The degree of sophistication brought to current day ANW is incredible. If you look back on the early years, you gotta give props to the producers for what they've done to this show.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Yes, and they weren't focused on the back stories.


----------



## logic88

I actually went back to watch S1 and S2. The hosts in S1 were terrible. I can see why they switched.


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> I actually went back to watch S1 and S2. The hosts in S1 were terrible. I can see why they switched.


Where did you find S1/S2? I've never seen anything earlier than S4 on the syndicated reruns.


----------



## mattack

Well, have you seen the Japanese original? I still have a bazillion eps on one of my Tivos from when there was a marathon a while (few years??) ago.. It's way different from our version.

(yes I was a hypocrite and violated my own "why watch reruns?" rule, since I know of no way to get even the translated/US repackaged shows in their original form..)


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> Where did you find S1/S2? I've never seen anything earlier than S4 on the syndicated reruns.


Unfortunately I don't think they are available unless you are using "other" means.


----------



## nickels

All Seasons can be found on a modified Firestick using Terrarium. Some episodes are missing or mislabeled, but almost all of them are there. Seasons 1-4 take place in the day. There is a camp with group challenges before 10 finalists go to Japan. The show is bizarre. Nobody knows how to beat the simplest of obstacles. There are two other girls before Christine gets the sideline job. It really isn't the current version until they bring the course to Vegas. They do have competitor profiles, they are just shorter and less frequent.


----------



## astrohip

ANW Junior starts next week, and should be in your guides. I don't think I have any interest in watching this, but will probably watch the premiere just to see what it's like. Who knows?

American Ninja Warrior Junior will premiere on October 13

The show will premiere on Saturday, October 13 at 7pm (6C) on Universal Kids. Here's a link to find U-Kids...
Get Universal Kids | Universal Kids

On DirecTV, it's 295, which it turns out I had, but had hidden on my Fave Channel list. I guess I never saw the need to watch U-Kids before. 

On Xfinity, it's 1707 on their new national numbering system, 740 Houston.


----------



## astrohip

Is anyone watching ANW-Junior? I sorta skimmed thru the first one, and decided it wasn't for me. Anyone here stick with it?


----------



## mattack

I plan to at least check it out. I am recording it.


----------



## astrohip

USA vs The World is returning... Jan 27 on NBC

USA vs The World will air on January 27

It has just been announced that USA vs The World will air on Sunday, January 27, from 8-10pm on NBC.

USA vs The World features teams of Ninjas competing on the four stages of the Las Vegas National Finals. This year's contest will feature three teams, and one from a country that hasn't participated before: Australia! It also features the VERY exciting new element that every team will include female athletes!

Last year, Team USA lost to Team Europe, so the stakes are high this time around!

Team USA roster:


Drew Drechsel (Team captain)
Jesse Labreck
Mathis Owhadi
Najee Richardson
Barclay Stockett


----------



## logic88

Was watching a replay of the Minneapolis regionals and Meagan Martin's constant waving to the crowd after each obstacle was getting kinda annoying. Why does she do that?


----------



## astrohip

'American Ninja Warrior' Video Game Coming in March (Exclusive)



> It's time to test your skills.
> 
> _American Ninja Warrior_, the popular obstacle course athletic competition TV show, is coming to PlayStation 4, Xbox One and Nintendo Switch. GameMill Entertainment, in collaboration with NBC and Universal's Games team, revealed Wednesday that it will be releasing _American Ninja Warrior Challenge_, based on the television series, on March 19.
> 
> The game will feature popular obstacles and challenges from the game, while hosts Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbaja-Biamila will provide commentary. The title will feature a career mode in which players train and compete on their quest to reach Mt. Midoriyama, the final stage of the competition. A local couch multiplayer mode will also be available.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> It has just been announced that USA vs The World will air on Sunday, January 27, from 8-10pm on NBC.


This has been changed to a 9pm start time. 9E/8C. Still two hours.


----------



## DancnDude

USA vs The World was entertaining. 

The Kid is shockingly good. Wow. 
I think I spotted one of the Aussie guys wearing a "Real Life Ninja" shirt in their package. Thought that was an odd, interesting choice.
I wonder what happened to the Japan/Team Asia guys. As the founders of the sport, it was weird to have them missing. I wonder if it has to do with their poor showing the last few years.


----------



## BrettStah

We just watched it tonight. Entertaining, but part of me thinks it's not fair, unless the other teams are given some practice time on the obstacles.


----------



## Donbadabon

BrettStah said:


> part of me thinks it's not fair, unless the other teams are given some practice time on the obstacles.


I agree. Players that have run the course have a huge advantage over anyone that has never done a particular obstacle. It doesn't seem fair to me either. Especially the ones that are making them time their release when they are sliding/moving.


----------



## bryhamm

What I also initially thought would be unfair was that the Aussie team only had 1 female compared to 2 on USA and Europe. But, USA proved it was not a disadvantage.


----------



## BrettStah

bryhamm said:


> What I also initially thought would be unfair was that the Aussie team only had 1 female compared to 2 on USA and Europe. But, USA proved it was not a disadvantage.


We thought the same thing. And Australia has some more female contestants that would have likely done well, based on what we saw with Australian Ninja Warrior.


----------



## DancnDude

Whether or not the whole thing is fair (I agree it isn't), Drew smoked that climb at the end though. Everybody knows what the final stage is.


----------



## Donbadabon

Does anyone else think the crowd noise is 'enhanced'? It seems to be constant clapping and cheering all the way through the course, but when they are showing a wide-shot there really aren't a lot of people there, and none of them are clapping. lol
It drives me nuts. Is 'clap track' a thing?


----------



## astrohip

From American Ninja Warrior: Season 11 locations and taping dates











Los Angeles, CA - Universal Studios backlot: March 6 - 7
Atlanta, GA - Mercedes Benz Stadium: March 24 -25
Oklahoma City, OK - State Capitol Building: April 12 - 13
Baltimore, MD - Rash Field: April 28 - 29
Seattle/Tacoma, WA - Tacoma Dome: May 11 - 12 (Updated)
Cincinnati, OH - Downtown: May 24 - 25
Las Vegas, NV: June 18-21, and 23

Los Angeles, Atlanta, Oklahoma City, Baltimore, and Las Vegas are repeat visits for the show. Cincinnati and Seattle/Tacoma are brand new locations. Tacoma will be the first time American Ninja Warrior has visited the Pacific Northwest.

The news came out along with a press release that teases some more announcements might be on the way, including new rules for the Mega Wall and new obstacles


----------



## astrohip

Reminder those are TAPING dates. ANW will air in the summer as it always has.

If you want to see a taping, go to American Ninja Warrior. I've been twice, it's a lot of fun (and a lot of waiting).


----------



## logic88

I've been watching Australian Ninja Warrior and Ninja Warrior UK. The folks there don't seem as advanced but I guess they'll catch up.

I should see if there's a Canadian Ninja Warrior.


----------



## BrettStah

logic88 said:


> I've been watching Australian Ninja Warrior and Ninja Warrior UK. The folks there don't seem as advanced but I guess they'll catch up.


Yeah, they are a few years behind, but they make their courses tougher each season, so the competitors are getting better in order to keep doing well.



logic88 said:


> I should see if there's a Canadian Ninja Warrior.


There isn't.


----------



## That Don Guy

Donbadabon said:


> Does anyone else think the crowd noise is 'enhanced'? It seems to be constant clapping and cheering all the way through the course, but when they are showing a wide-shot there really aren't a lot of people there, and none of them are clapping. lol
> It drives me nuts. Is 'clap track' a thing?


If there is "enhanced" clapping, it's probably part of a general crowd enhancement, which even has a job title - "sweetener." Vince McMahon used to live by it (and probably still does) for WWE, if he doesn't like the way the crowd is reacting to one of his wrestlers.

Question for anyone who has been to a taping: do they use the "three, two, one, go beeps"? It sounds like they are added after the fact.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> Question for anyone who has been to a taping: do they use the "three, two, one, go beeps"? It sounds like they are added after the fact.


Yes. You can hear them sitting in the crowd.


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, they are a few years behind, but they make their courses tougher each season, so the competitors are getting better in order to keep doing well.


Heck, Takeshi's Castle was way less complex than ANW.


----------



## astrohip

A start date for ANW 11, and a big change on the sidelines!

American Ninja Warrior returns on May 29 for season 11

American Ninja Warrior's 11th season will premiere on Wednesday, May 29, from 8-10pm on NBC! The show will then move to its regular Monday time slot on June 10, from 8-10pm.

Meet Zuri Hall, American Ninja Warrior's new sideline reporter

The American Ninja Warrior family has a new addition! A recent media alert announced that season 11 will debut with a new face on the sidelines; host, actress and writer, Zuri Hall!

Zuri is picking up Kristine Leahy's reins, who was the sideline reporter from seasons seven through 10. Zuri has interviewed celebrities like Lady Gaga and Oprah (!) on the red carpet. She's probably got these Ninjas handled.


----------



## logic88

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, they are a few years behind, but they make their courses tougher each season, so the competitors are getting better in order to keep doing well.
> 
> There isn't.


Didn't like Ninja UK all that much. It seem more like a prank show than anything else. Enjoyed Ninja Australian more though the shortness of both courses made things seem a bit off.


----------



## osu1991

Same for me, enjoy Australian Ninja Warrior, Ninja Warrior UK not as much. Australian Spartan was pretty good too.


----------



## astrohip

Ninja Warrior's 2019 All Stars special to air May 26

_It was just announced that the 2019 (taped in 2018) American Ninja Warrior All Stars special will air on Sunday, May 26, at 7pm on NBC.

The annual special generally consists of two parts. The team competition features teams of Ninjas selected by the hosts. They then compete tag team style on the courses of the National Finals. The other part is the Skills Challenge where the Ninjas just go all-out to break records and defy what we think is possible on various obstacles._


----------



## LlamaLarry

Holy crap! Looks like they are finally going to air the episode they recorded last June that I was at a taping of (the team competition).


----------



## astrohip

LlamaLarry said:


> Holy crap! Looks like they are finally going to air the episode they recorded last June that I was at a taping of (the team competition).


Forum rules require that you take a pic of the screen when you're in the background, and post it here for all to ridicule admire.


----------



## astrohip

Where was it, BTW? Vegas?


----------



## LlamaLarry

Yes, Vegas. In a dusty lot just off the Strip. They taped over multiple nights, with multiple sessions each night, so it would not surprise me if we didn't make it to the episode despite our seats being at the end of the course. I'll definitely post a screen shot if anyone from my party makes it on screen.


----------



## Ruth

My Tivo is dragging in super-old episodes of ANW that they have apparently re-packaged and given current (but misleading) OADs. Annoying because I keep seeing them and thinking they are actually new. When does the new season actually start?


----------



## That Don Guy

Ruth said:


> When does the new season actually start?


Wednesday 5/29; the first two episodes will be on Wednesdays before moving to its usual Monday spot on 6/10


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> My Tivo is dragging in super-old episodes of ANW that they have apparently re-packaged and given current (but misleading) OADs. Annoying because I keep seeing them and thinking they are actually new. When does the new season actually start?


I'm getting those also. I finally just deleted the SP. I'll recreate it when the season starts.


----------



## mattack

Ruth said:


> My Tivo is dragging in super-old episodes of ANW that they have apparently re-packaged and given current (but misleading) OADs. Annoying because I keep seeing them and thinking they are actually new. When does the new season actually start?


heh, yeah I was going to whine about this too.. it's been happening for a few weeks.

Maybe I should just change my OP to NBC HD.. but I think it (or maybe a ARWL) was what caught the kids AW that I haven't really watched (maybe watched ep 1) but am still recording... on some cable channel.


----------



## astrohip

Bump Reminder: If you deleted your ANW SP, it's time to recreate it. Next Sunday, May 26, ANW All-Stars returns (the SP usually catches this). Then Wed May 29, the regular season starts.

Teams have been announced for All Stars:

Team Akbar: Grant McCartney, Meagan Martin, and Jake Murray

Team Kristine: Tyler Gillett, Barclay Stockett, Mathis "The Kid" Owhadi

Team Matt: Lance Pekus, Jesse Labreck, Jamie Rahn

Three of the top four females. And since this was filmed last year immediately after the S10 Finals, we still have a Team Kristine. Next year Team Zuri.


----------



## astrohip

Changes to the Mega-Wall rules for S11:


Once a Ninja attempts the Mega Wall, they cannot return to the 14.5-foot wall.

Ninjas have three attempts on the Mega Wall

Attempt #1: $10,000

Attempt #2: $5,000

Attempt #3: $2,500

The Mega Wall is still only in play during the Qualifiers. It is not an option in the City Finals.


----------



## DancnDude

Those are some pretty interesting rules. You know the ones who go for the megawall are the ones that the smaller wall is a gimmie. This is an interesting choice.


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> Those are some pretty interesting rules. You know the ones who go for the megawall are the ones that the smaller wall is a gimmie. This is an interesting choice.


Yep. Without the option of returning to the std wall, it's really gonna make them think twice.

Also, there are some benefits to the fastest qualifiers this season, so they may want to skip the Mega and go for speed.

But that $10,000 sure sounds nice!


----------



## astrohip

Well, that was fun! All Star Team Competition, and the All Star Skills Competition.

Team Kristine knocked out in the semis, her last appearance on ANW. Grant McCartney, who lost to the clock last season, almost did it again. And then did it again on Stage Three. Flex LaBreck did an amazing job finishing her heat for the win.

Now the Skills Competitions... on the Mega-Climb, Crazy Craver lost by 4/100ths of a second to Chris W. .04 of a second!

Adam Rayl's parents could be stand-ins for Sarah Palin & John Malkovich.

Holy cow! Forget .04, Daniel Gill and Josh Levin separated by .02 seconds.

The only two competitors to win the title of "American Ninja Warrior" going head to head...again... and this time Geoff wins it! Not quite a million dollars though.

Last competition of the night, judged dives off the Big Dipper. The Papal Ninja killing it so far, with an amazing hanging from his knees dive. Not sure that's how I would score this contest; highest score, not average or cumulative? Sean vs Drew. Sean Bryan hangs on for the victory, with a backward Dip.

I'm ready for the new season. Best wishes to Kristine Leahy.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Last competition of the night, judged dives off the Big Dipper. The Papal Ninja killing it so far, with an amazing hanging from his knees dive. Not sure that's how I would score this contest; highest score, not average or cumulative? Sean vs Drew. Sean Bryan hangs on for the victory, with a backward Dip.


I was surprised there were no female Ninjas for this competition. I vaguely recall a couple of them have a background in diving. Or pole vaulting, close enough .


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Adam Rayl's parents could be stand-ins for Sarah Palin & John Malkovich.


ok that's hilarious.. I remembered that there was SOMETHING I wanted to say about this episode, but couldn't remember what..

it was that his father (often) looked very much like Malkovich! (I think it was mostly when his head was tilted forward and he was looking 'up'). (Funnily, back when imdb had discussion boards, I posted that Deadpool, after scars, looked like Malkovich too. Apparently that was a common sentiment there.)

It was kind of funny that the competition part took only about an hour of the 3 hour (with commercials) broadcast.

Since they had to set up the different/extended obstacles, I presume this happened on a separate day than the regular season tapings?

Also, how long between heats? One of the guys had to basically do another run "right after" his last run in the show, and I'm wondering how much real time he had to cool off between the runs.


----------



## DancnDude

New season started last night. 

I really enjoyed watching this one. I like the regular episodes better than the skills competitions. 
The new rules for the Mega Wall are a big improvement. Big surprise that the unknown guy beat it, his first buzzer ever, when a number of big names could not.

The new obstacles were good. I especially liked the seesaw thing they had to climb and then jump onto the bar. 

The new ending was also quite exciting. I think that leaves a really fun capper to the end of the show, with one guaranteed a spot to vegas.

I was really happy for the autistic kid hitting a buzzer. So cool!


----------



## That Don Guy

If it wasn't apparent before that the runs aren't in the order in which they are shown, and a lot of the announcers' dialogue is added after the fact, that clock with the red and green times on it located off to the side of the Warped Walls was a giveaway.

What was that time in red supposed to be, anyway? It wasn't the fastest (or second-fastest) time so far, as nobody had a finishing time that matched it when it first appeared.
*EDIT:* At some point, it did have the fastest time, but there was a time on it in some runs (somewhere around 2:03) that nobody had all night


----------



## Ruth

I hated the power tower thing. I just want to see as many different runs through the course as possible. Adding and promoting the big end competition (between 2 athletes who almost certainly would make national finals anyway, so what's even the point?) just meant we saw less actual competing, and more fluff and promotion. To me that's the exact opposite of the direction they should be moving.

At least they stopped with the thing where there's actual commercials showing during some poor schmuck's run.

ETA: it also seemed like they've scrapped the guaranteed finals spots for women, which is a disappointment. I really like to watch women compete.


----------



## That Don Guy

Ruth said:


> it also seemed like they've scrapped the guaranteed finals spots for women, which is a disappointment. I really like to watch women compete.


According to American Ninja Warrior Nation, the guaranteed five women in each City Finals course and top two from each City Final advancing to Nationals are still there.

Speaking of the ANW Nation site, if you go there, note that there are a couple of rather significant rules changes for City Finals that are spoiled.


----------



## BrettStah

Rules changes that are spoiled?


----------



## That Don Guy

BrettStah said:


> Rules changes that are spoiled?


There's one change that, if you knew about it, might affect the way you watch the preliminaries - that's all I'll say for now.


----------



## BrettStah

That Don Guy said:


> There's one change that, if you knew about it, might affect the way you watch the preliminaries - that's all I'll say for now.


I want to know it, and I don't want to know it!


----------



## mattack

DancnDude said:


> The new obstacles were good. I especially liked the seesaw thing they had to climb and then jump onto the bar.


I though that one was interesting, but the new obstacles, including this one, seemed WAY WAY harder. I guess I don't know exactly how many people I want to get through, but it seems like having the vast majority get through and only a few people fail is more fun to watch.. maybe 80% get through?

So making the wall higher over seasons made sense... but SO many people failed in this one.


----------



## mattack

Ruth said:


> ETA: it also seemed like they've scrapped the guaranteed finals spots for women, which is a disappointment. I really like to watch women compete.


so you want *discrimination* for the women?


----------



## DancnDude

mattack said:


> I though that one was interesting, but the new obstacles, including this one, seemed WAY WAY harder. I guess I don't know exactly how many people I want to get through, but it seems like having the vast majority get through and only a few people fail is more fun to watch.. maybe 80% get through?
> 
> So making the wall higher over seasons made sense... but SO many people failed in this one.


I think it makes it way more impressive to watch if only a few actually make it through. I don't think this is any different than in past seasons. Didn't seem harder than past seasons to me.


----------



## Ruth

mattack said:


> so you want *discrimination* for the women?


 I just want to watch more than one woman for every 15 men that are shown. I agree that quotas are an imperfect way to accomplish that, but it's better than nothing, in my view.


----------



## BrettStah

Ruth said:


> I just want to watch more than one woman for every 15 men that are shown. I agree that quotas are an imperfect way to accomplish that, but it's better than nothing, in my view.


Yeah, my wife and I have basically that same opinion.

I thought that another option would be for them to do what most sports do - have two separate divisions, even if the competitors still ran on the same night, interspersed with each other like they do now. But they'd need more women competitors.

Then the top 30 men and top 30 women would move onto the city finals round, etc.


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> Then the top 30 men and top 30 women would move onto the city finals round, etc.


I would like to see more women also, the problem is there aren't enough of them to make up an equal number to the men.

Monday night, the #30 male completed Spring Forward in 30 seconds. And there were several men who completed it slower, but didn't make the top 30. The #5 female made it to Walk the Plank, but didn't even complete it.

I'm sure the producers would love to have more women. The ones who are successful are HUGE ratings draws--Jessie, Jesse, Allyssa, Meagan, (Kacy), Michelle, Sparkly Barkley and more.


----------



## astrohip

Here's an article about Kristine Leahy...

What Happened to Kristine Leahy from 'American Ninja Warrior'?

Mostly fluff. They even screwed up her replacement, saying Alex Curry instead of Zuri Hall.


----------



## NorthAlabama

just deleted my anw 1p - i was already ffwding through most of it, there's just too much else i'd rather be watching, my drive is over half full, and big brother and new fall shows are on the way - have fun, everyone.


----------



## Philosofy

I like that they upped the difficulty. It was getting to be a foregone conclusion that certain people would get through the course. Now that the competitors have gotten better, its good that the course is starting to reflect it.


----------



## logic88

Wow, didn't realize the new season has already started! Thanks for the heads up.

Also, I'm not sure if this is the correct thread but what are the prizes for the other countries' version of ANW? Specifically Australian Ninja and Ninja UK?


----------



## cl8855

one thing I still have trouble with is the impact of body weight -- you can see it in the Grant McCartney fails and others, the guys who are 180-200 lbs just can't have the same grip strength/weight ratios to complete some of the obstacles. I am not sure what the way around that is though, maybe more pure strength obstacles as well? (like the lifting blocks or similar)

or do it like race horses and set a weight standard like 160, and anyone below it has to wear weighted clothing 

yes I know its not he biggest issue in the world, but something I just thought about


----------



## BrettStah

cl8855 said:


> one thing I still have trouble with is the impact of body weight -- you can see it in the Grant McCartney fails and others, the guys who are 180-200 lbs just can't have the same grip strength/weight ratios to complete some of the obstacles. I am not sure what the way around that is though, maybe more pure strength obstacles as well? (like the lifting blocks or similar)


That would make these courses even harder for the women though (and with the obstacles already being more upper body focused in general, it already tends to be a course more difficult for women). More ability and balance obstacles would be better, IMHO.


----------



## That Don Guy

logic88 said:


> Wow, didn't realize the new season has already started! Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this is the correct thread but what are the prizes for the other countries' version of ANW? Specifically Australian Ninja and Ninja UK?


I am under the impression that there are no prizes for the UK version


Spoiler



especially as none of the articles that point out that somebody finally climbed their version of Midoriyama mentioned that he received any prize money for doing so


----------



## logic88

That Don Guy said:


> I am under the impression that there are no prizes for the UK version
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> especially as none of the articles that point out that somebody finally climbed their version of Midoriyama mentioned that he received any prize money for doing so


Ya, that's why I was asking because I couldn't find any information on that. But that could also be why the UK version seems easier than the US version.


----------



## astrohip

Good night for Ninja runs, but geez... cross-promotions are ruining this broadcast. I've never used the FF as much as I did last night.

Travis Rosen is a brave man. What a run!


----------



## MikeekiM

astrohip said:


> Here's an article about Kristine Leahy...
> 
> What Happened to Kristine Leahy from 'American Ninja Warrior'?
> 
> Mostly fluff. They even screwed up her replacement, saying Alex Curry instead of Zuri Hall.


Thanks!

I came here to post a question why she got replaced...

Man, that second obstacle is a tricky one... Timing that teeter totter surfboard contraption to the dipper bar looks pretty unforgiving!!!


----------



## lambertman

I think Drew needs to be banned from calling himself “The Real Life Ninja” until we get proof that he’s done some original definition ninja stuff in his life (for example, killed a man with a throwing star). 

They’re all equivalently “real life ninjas” otherwise.


----------



## MikeekiM

I don't even know what a "real life ninja" is, and how he got the nickname to begin with... I never understood his nickname...


----------



## gossamer88

Stanley Cup Playoff is pre-empting episode three. Will Air on Friday and the rest of the season will be on Mondays going forward.


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> Stanley Cup Playoff is pre-empting episode three. Will Air on Friday and the rest of the season will be on Mondays going forward.


Sounds like they changed it again. No new episode this week, instead will air on Monday. And all new eps on Monday going forward.

Programming note: No new Ninja Warrior this week, returns Monday June 17


----------



## logic88

I wonder if they will increase the height of the Megawall next year? It seems that many Ninjas are already used to it by now.


----------



## astrohip

ANW Finals are now filming in Las Vegas...

'American Ninja Warrior' comes to Las Vegas to film national finals

No real spoilers, but a couple names are mentioned. But they're ninjas that we expect to make it to the Finals anyway. But beware there are names mentioned. Not how they're doing, just that they're present.



> Hosts Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila along with their saline reporter Zuri Hall are taping the show June 18 and June 19 across the Strip from Mandalay Bay and the Luxor.


"_Saline_" reporter?!? Is this the future of news, when articles are created voice>text? Or has Zuri gone from being a sideline reporter, to being a salty old dog?


----------



## mattack

Gbajabiamila has been on the Adam Carolla podcast a couple of times, including one recent one that's probably still in the feed.


----------



## Philosofy

No mention of that little kid ninja who's dad ran? That kid was amazing for his age!


----------



## logic88

Huh. Watch some of the episode tonight. Will rewatch in full later.

But I did see the next to last run where the woman rested and celebrated instead of going when she had the chance to get to the finals. I don't understand why Drew Knapp, who was cheering for her, didn't let her know about the time. Did they ever interview her to see if she was aware of the clock?


----------



## astrohip

Fun night to watch. Lots of big names. Sorry to see Geoff Britten fall so quickly. Those balance obstacles can be a *****. I think that's what took out Isaac C last season.

That mom that made it... WOW! Oldest woman to ever hit a buzzer, 42 yrs old, and first ever mother to do it. Congrats!

Meagan Martin just doesn't seem to have the same pizzazz she's had in the past. The past couple seasons, she's seemed to struggle just to qualify. OTOH, Jessie Graff is BACK!

Lance Pekus makes the Mega-Wall on try #3! Congrats to him, especially for a 5'7" competitor.


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> first ever mother to do it. Congrats!


Kinda reminds me of Last Week Tonight's bit on Everest summits.

In other words, a rather arbitrary achievement.


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> Kinda reminds me of Last Week Tonight's bit on Everest summits.
> 
> In other words, a rather arbitrary achievement.


Yes and no. Sure it's arbitrary, but if you stop and think about it, it's an amazing feat.


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> Yes and no. Sure it's arbitrary, but if you stop and think about it, it's an amazing feat.


Maybe I'm feeling grumpy today but that just means that she's older than 6. (I was actually quite surprised at that low bar for motherhood when it popped up in a Google search.)


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> Maybe I'm feeling grumpy today but that just means that she's older than 6. (I was actually quite surprised at that low bar for motherhood when it popped up in a Google search.)


Wait until the first grandmother makes it up the Wall. Akbar will go nuts!

"I see you Grandma! I see you!"


----------



## mattack

yeah that was really dumb IMHO to make a big deal that it was a mother..

Though you may argue I'm being hypocritical in that it was a bummer that Jon Stewart (no, not THAT one) said it was his last season... since he was one of the older ones (late 50s) doing well in previous years.


----------



## That Don Guy

logic88 said:


> Huh. Watch some of the episode tonight. Will rewatch in full later.
> 
> But I did see the next to last run where the woman rested and celebrated instead of going when she had the chance to get to the finals. I don't understand why Drew Knapp, who was cheering for her, didn't let her know about the time. Did they ever interview her to see if she was aware of the clock?


I have a feeling the woman that was shown near the end actually ran before the other one, and the reaction shots were not because she knew she could get in if the other woman didn't complete the fifth obstacle. I am fairly confident that most of the hosts' commentary is done after the fact to match the edited order of the runs.


----------



## DouglasPHill

That Don Guy said:


> I have a feeling the woman that was shown near the end actually ran before the other one, and the reaction shots were not because she knew she could get in if the other woman didn't complete the fifth obstacle. I am fairly confident that most of the hosts' commentary is done after the fact to match the edited order of the runs.


Yes, no way to know what the real run order was. Edited manufactured drama?


----------



## bryhamm

For some reason my dvr didn’t record this ep on Monday. They are replaying it on Friday, so I’m recording it then. Checked the future schedule and it’s set to record Monday 7/1.


----------



## Azlen

DouglasPHill said:


> Yes, no way to know what the real run order was. Edited manufactured drama?


I was wondering the same thing but also thought they would have created more drama if they had edited it the other way. Having the established star beating the time she needed by a second would have been more dramatic than the second girl not being aware of the time. Who knows what they did though.


----------



## logic88

That Don Guy said:


> I have a feeling the woman that was shown near the end actually ran before the other one, and the reaction shots were not because she knew she could get in if the other woman didn't complete the fifth obstacle. I am fairly confident that most of the hosts' commentary is done after the fact to match the edited order of the runs.


Huh. I didn't get that impression but you might be right. I wonder if the Sasuke Fanatic forum (or whatever it's called) has more info. Gotta go dig up the link first though.

Edit: OK, it's Sasuke Maniac. I posted a message there to see if anyone knew more about her run.


----------



## Ruth

That Don Guy said:


> I have a feeling the woman that was shown near the end actually ran before the other one, and the reaction shots were not because she knew she could get in if the other woman didn't complete the fifth obstacle. I am fairly confident that most of the hosts' commentary is done after the fact to match the edited order of the runs.


Yeah, I came to the same conclusion.


----------



## astrohip

I know it's a reality show, and it's edited for our viewing pleasure , but I would be seriously dismayed if they did that kind of viewer manipulation.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## astrohip

I went back and watched her run again (the last female). Matt & Akbar made it very clear when she was running, even going so far as to make comments like "doesn't she know the time", and "why doesn't someone make her aware of her time" and "go go go go now". And the camera was on Meagan for a substantial amount of time. For that entire run to be edited out of order would be viewer manipulation of the highest order. IMHO, that would cross the line between simple editing, and become exploitation (falsification). So the naive part of me wants it to be WYSIWYG.

Having said that, if you watch the audience in the background, they are incredibly passive. Like -zero- emotion. So either they aren't aware of the times like we are, or...


----------



## BrettStah

I would be amazed if the crowd would know the time to beat, unless an announcement was made. They’re just watching athlete after athlete run the course.


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> I would be amazed if the crowd would know the time to beat, unless an announcement was made. They're just watching athlete after athlete run the course.


And that's what I want to believe...


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> I went back and watched her run again (the last female). Matt & Akbar made it very clear when she was running, even going so far as to make comments like "doesn't she know the time", and "why doesn't someone make her aware of her time" and "go go go go now". And the camera was on Meagan for a substantial amount of time. For that entire run to be edited out of order would be viewer manipulation of the highest order. IMHO, that would cross the line between simple editing, and become exploitation (falsification). So the naive part of me wants it to be WYSIWYG.
> 
> Having said that, if you watch the audience in the background, they are incredibly passive. Like -zero- emotion. So either they aren't aware of the times like we are, or...


Watch the first qualifier episode again - and pay close attention to the clock located to the left of the Warped Walls, especially the "red" clock that (supposedly) shows the best time up to that point.

And even if there was a clock visible to all of the fans, how would they know where the current competitor stood in terms of what they needed to do in what amount of time? It's not as if the clock freezes briefly when a competitor completes an obstacle (the way, say, in a track & field or swimming race, the elapsed time at the end of each lap is indicated)?


----------



## DouglasPHill

Again, the order that you see and hear things on the broadcast, is not the order they happened. IMHO


----------



## samsauce29

DouglasPHill said:


> Again, the order that you see and hear things on the broadcast, is not the order they happened. IMHO


As someone with a 7 year old with a possibly unhealthy 80 episodes of ANW and ANW Jr. on his TiVo, my wife concurs with this assessment.


----------



## astrohip

I asked in a Ninja Warrior group, and the answer is "yes, they are shown in the most entertaining order, not the run order".

Damn, what's next, no Santa Claus?


----------



## logic88

Thanks. I wonder what the real order was?

I just rewatched Rowe's run and she had no sense of urgency. She was playing to the crowd and she waited 25 seconds before starting the Broken Bridge obstacle. Even if she ran before Meagan Martin, she should have realized that time is important when determining the order of finish.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> I asked in a Ninja Warrior group, and the answer is "yes, they are shown in the most entertaining order, not the run order".
> 
> Damn, what's next, no Santa Claus?


You asked if the woman who just took a 30 second break ran before or after Martin?


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> You asked if the woman who just took a 30 second break ran before or after Martin?


No, I just asked if they are ever shown out of order. And the answer was universally yes, they are re-arranged. For example, the walk-ons go first, but are often shown inter-mixed with the celebrity ninjas.

But it *is* still possible this one under discussion was run as is.

Edit: More info posted in other group...no one remembers exactly, but the consensus is this particular run order was legit. They said the producers will sometimes come get a ninja who's on the bubble, so they can film their reactions. Another poster said _"Also there is no big leaderboards there live so it can be very hard to keep track exactly what u need to advance besides I need to get past x obstacle"_


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> I am fairly confident that most of the hosts' commentary is done after the fact to match the edited order of the runs.


yeah most, though I don't remember the specific instance, but one bit of host commentary surprised me in that it had to be live.. I know I'm being vague, but I'm just so used to it being VO, maybe it was interaction with the contestant hearing the commentary live.


----------



## logic88

I guess she was so confident that she could hit the buzzer that she took the time to "smell the roses". 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BzQ3KwUFLu1/



> Tacoma was stacked with so many amazingly strong women. This region was incredibly competitive for women's times and I was just two seconds away from city finals, after falling on the 5th obstacle. I knew I could complete that course, and was making sure I took my time and enjoying the experience instead of rushing through all the obstacles.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> According to American Ninja Warrior Nation, the guaranteed five women in each City Finals course and top two from each City Final advancing to Nationals are still there.
> 
> Speaking of the ANW Nation site, if you go there, note that there are a couple of rather significant rules changes for City Finals that are spoiled.


One of them has been revealed in the NBC press release, so I assume it's "safe" to mention it here, but still, I'll put it in a spoiler box:


Spoiler



The Power Tower is still there for the city finals; the winner gets a "mulligan" in Vegas where a fall in Stage 1 or 2 results in a rerun (it cannot be used in Stages 3 or 4)


----------



## logic88

logic88 said:


> I wonder if they will increase the height of the Megawall next year? It seems that many Ninjas are already used to it by now.


Maybe not. Was slightly surprised to see Moravsky and Richardson fail so badly at the Mega Wall. Akbar and Matt were thinking that the damp air might have had something to with it? Has any of the Ninjas commented publicly about it?


----------



## bryhamm

logic88 said:


> Maybe not. Was slightly surprised to see Moravsky and Richardson fail so badly at the Mega Wall. Akbar and Matt were thinking that the damp air might have had something to with it? Has any of the Ninjas commented publicly about it?


I think it the damp wall was major. Moravsky has made it before (I think) and he really didn't come close this time.


----------



## Hoffer

I was in a meeting this morning. Woman said her cousin's son will be on this show tonight. His name was Jackson something. Maybe last name Tait??


----------



## astrohip

There is a new LearnedLeague One-Day Special (LL 1DS) on ANW! Finally, a topic I know .


----------



## astrohip

Hoffer said:


> I was in a meeting this morning. Woman said her cousin's son will be on this show tonight. His name was Jackson something. Maybe last name Tait??


Jackson Twait. And Holy Cow, the kid was a phenom. Second fastest time of the night. Lost to Swanson (and enough of the swan routine already) on the Power Tower.

Kid has a future on ANW.


----------



## mattack

It seemed to me like the bungee one was _largely_ the same as the other one where they basically jump between little platforms with the rod... The height differences in two sections seemed to make more of a difference than the springiness of the bungee cords.


----------



## That Don Guy

Meanwhile, in the "something else to read too much into" department, there are 9 episodes left (assuming Vegas consists of "Stage 1, Part 1," "Stage 1, Part 2," and "Stages 2-4"), and 10 Mondays to fill (NBC has already announced _The Voice_ will return on 9/23). NBC will probably do something innocuous, like air a repeat of either the All-Star special or USA vs The World on 9/16. (Another of my crazy theories: 8/26 will be pre-empted for a repeat of the previous week's _America's Got Talent_, which would be bumped from its normal 8/25 slot by an already announced NFL preseason game on NBC.)


----------



## BrettStah

Australian Ninja Warrior has just started this week - so if you're in Australia, enjoy it! If you're not in Australia, hypothetically I would bet some money that a VPN that has an Australian option would allow you to watch the episodes free of charge from here (free account required - you need a valid email address and an Australian postal code - hypothetically): https://www.9now.com.au/australian-ninja-warrior/


----------



## Philosofy

I was at a Ninja gym in Detroit and met one of last night's competitors. "Leapin" Lindsay Partenio. She was the woman in pink at minute 35, in the "while you were away' recap. She was very nice, 39 year old former gymnast, and had recently moved to Detroit. She couldn't tell me results, but said they were touting her and some others as part of the "Mom Squad", and filmed a lot of shots around town showing Ninjas and the show things about Cincy. You'll notice her in the bit about the Ninja flavored ice cream.


----------



## astrohip

Philosofy said:


> I was at a Ninja gym in Detroit and met one of last night's competitors. "Leapin" Lindsay Partenio. She was the woman in pink at minute 35, in the "while you were away' recap. She was very nice, 39 year old former gymnast, and had recently moved to Detroit. She couldn't tell me results, but said they were touting her and some others as part of the "Mom Squad", and filmed a lot of shots around town showing Ninjas and the show things about Cincy. You'll notice her in the bit about the Ninja flavored ice cream.


I remember her, and that scene. But the real question is... what were you doing in a ninja gym?


----------



## Philosofy

astrohip said:


> I remember her, and that scene. But the real question is... what were you doing in a ninja gym?


Salmon ladder, warped wall, wing nuts, jumping spider... The normal stuff a 56 year old guy does.


----------



## logic88

Philosofy said:


> Salmon ladder, warped wall, wing nuts, jumping spider... The normal stuff a 56 year old guy does.


Did they have a Mega Wall setup?


----------



## Philosofy

Yes, they had a Mega Wall, but I couldn't get up their 14' wall. Its funny, because I could get up the 14' wall at Jesse Lebreck's gym with ease. Jesse's wall was like a quarter pipe, while this one curved back at the top.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> Meanwhile, in the "something else to read too much into" department, there are 9 episodes left (assuming Vegas consists of "Stage 1, Part 1," "Stage 1, Part 2," and "Stages 2-4"), and 10 Mondays to fill (NBC has already announced _The Voice_ will return on 9/23). NBC will probably do something innocuous, like air a repeat of either the All-Star special or USA vs The World on 9/16. (Another of my crazy theories: 8/26 will be pre-empted for a repeat of the previous week's _America's Got Talent_, which would be bumped from its normal 8/25 slot by an already announced NFL preseason game on NBC.)


Here's the City Finals schedule...

City Finals premiere schedule:

Mondays, at 8/7c on NBC


July 15: LA City Finals
July 22: Atlanta City Finals
July 29: Oklahoma City Finals
August 5: Seattle/Tacoma City Finals
August 12: Baltimore City Finals
August 19: Cincinnati City Finals


----------



## logic88

Philosofy said:


> Yes, they had a Mega Wall, but I couldn't get up their 14' wall. Its funny, because I could get up the 14' wall at Jesse Lebreck's gym with ease. Jesse's wall was like a quarter pipe, while this one curved back at the top.


Huh. I'm slightly surprised that they don't copy the wall exactly. What's the point if it's different?


----------



## mattack

well, I bet they can't get the exact dimensions/shape.

So is this a you pay one fee for every time you go kind of place?


----------



## Philosofy

It's $20 a visit, but they have monthly options just like a normal gym. It convenient because it's only 3 miles from my hotel.

Gripz Gym | Ninja Warrior & Bouldering


----------



## logic88

Wow, a do-over pass? That might be a huge deal for one of the top Ninjas.


----------



## logic88

Here's an odd random observation.

When folks need to Facetime the runs to family/friends, why don't they flip the camera? Using the front-facing camera means that you have no idea what is being shown to the the other end. But if you use the rear camera, you can frame the shot appropriately.


----------



## MizzouJames

logic88 said:


> Here's an odd random observation.
> 
> When folks need to Facetime the runs to family/friends, why don't they flip the camera? Using the front-facing camera means that you have no idea what is being shown to the the other end. But if you use the rear camera, you can frame the shot appropriately.


Why would someone want to FaceTime that at all??


----------



## astrohip

MizzouJames said:


> Why would someone want to FaceTime that at all??


People do it all the time. So their spouse/kids/grandpa/dog/cactus at home can watch the run with them.


----------



## MizzouJames

astrohip said:


> People do it all the time. So their spouse/kids/grandpa/dog/cactus at home can watch the run with them.


Oh.. "the runs". I understand now. Different meaning!!


----------



## Ruth

logic88 said:


> Here's an odd random observation.
> 
> When folks need to Facetime the runs to family/friends, why don't they flip the camera? Using the front-facing camera means that you have no idea what is being shown to the the other end. But if you use the rear camera, you can frame the shot appropriately.


I'm guessing it's because the producers have told them to do it that way, so that it's clear on TV what's going on and doesn't just look someone taking a video on their phone. Everything about the spectator area looks extremely choreographed and produced for television; I'm sure this is no exception. Also notice that you never see anyone in the stands taking videos or even texting -- it's always just facetime with that one featured person, almost always someone who ties into the video segment about the athlete that was just aired.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Notice also the changing of the shirts for whomever is running at that moment. By the way, that one 115 lb kid, wow. He seemed to be able to exert the precise amount of energy to accomplish each obstacle, and no more.


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> Also notice that you never see anyone in the stands taking videos or even texting


The use of cell phones is prohibited in the stands. There are explicit signs all over warning spectators.

I had to be sneaky to snap a few when I went...


----------



## DancnDude

Doesn't it seem like there's been a lot more bloody injuries this season than previous ones?


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> Doesn't it seem like there's been a lot more bloody injuries this season than previous ones?


Yes. I was surprised they had that hard wood post in the last part of the Bouncing Spider. More than one contestant banged their noggin on it.


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> The use of cell phones is prohibited in the stands. There are explicit signs all over warning spectators.
> 
> I had to be sneaky to snap a few when I went...
> 
> View attachment 42317
> View attachment 42318


In that 2nd photo, there are 2 phones visible and someone is using one of them! 

If they don't want phones, why don't they just have the spectators deposit them into Yondr bags?

Yondr


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> In that 2nd photo, there are 2 phones visible and someone is using one of them!
> 
> If they don't want phones, why don't they just have the spectators deposit them into Yondr bags?
> 
> Yondr


They were actually mostly cool about phone usage. If you weren't using it during a run, or blatantly snapping photos of obstacles, they wouldn't hassle you.

I mainly used it to snap photos of "the stars".


----------



## mattack

logic88 said:


> When folks need to Facetime the runs to family/friends, why don't they flip the camera?


It's just stupid that they do this at all. I HIGHLY doubt that regardless of how they flip it, the person on the other end can actually see anything useful.


----------



## astrohip

Fun night. Karsten "Big Dog" Williams is one to watch in Vegas. Very impressed with Taylor Amman. She has the potential to be an ANW superstar. Tough break for Mathew Day, falling on the Coconut Climb. Same for Brent Steffensen, who couldn't get far enough fast enough to qualify. His days may be over. And The Kid... wow, he just slammed his mentor Daniel Gil.

Read an article that Maggie Thorne suffered a concussion on that fall. She seemed strangely out of it watching Barclay knock her off the Vegas ladder. Now we know why. Surprised they didn't mention it at all last night, as she's very popular in the ninja community. Either the article is overstating her injury, or the producers must be worried about legal backlash. Regardless, tough to hear she's having problems.

Thorne suffers brain injury on American Ninja Warrior course, rehabbing at Madonna


----------



## DouglasPHill

Not sure where it came from but in the last day or two my DVR recorded a ANW episode that was labeled new, but the host (Matt) looked 10 years younger and had some gymnast as his co-host.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> the host (Matt) looked 10 years younger and had some gymnast as his co-host.


More than you wanted to know...

American Ninja Warrior Presenters - Wikipedia

Probably Jonny Moseley.


----------



## lambertman

reruns going as far back as season 4 are in rotation on NBCSN.


----------



## Ruth

Some of the current crop of re-runs have been re-packaged (I think from 2-hour broadcasts into 2 separate one-hour broadcasts) and given new Original Air Dates, which is why your TiVo (and mine!) are recording them as new. Annoying!!


----------



## Ruth

On a substantive note, I think the rule changes are interesting. I'm not totally sold. I don't enjoy watching the Power Tower particularly, and I think the Vegas mulligan pass is too much of an advantage. But I do kind of like the incentives for people to run the course quickly -- it adds some drama to the stronger competitors' runs. 

At the same time, though, I also think that the speed-based incentive is pretty annoying as a viewer. Because they manipulate the run order for TV, they aren't showing timers for every athlete, or comparing current run times to the current leader. So that makes the "who will qualify by being fastest" contest totally artificial and fake. As we've seen, the athletes themselves don't even always know what time they have to beat! I think that's terrible. If they are going to make important decisions based on run times, they should be giving the athletes and viewers the run times for each athlete and the time to beat, so athletes and viewers know what they need to do to win. I guess I'm saying that I'd like to see this run more like a real sport, and less like reality TV. There is definitely enough drama from the course itself to sustain the show even if they were to show athletes in actual start order instead of re-cutting things in made-for-TV order. 

I do think they are doing better this season with showing more athlete runs and slightly less fluff. I think the change where some featured athletes get a short intro but not a full video segment is an improvement. I still really want them to just show every run, though. And stop lying to the audience. Given how manipulated the order and everything else is, the "here's who ran while we were on break" line is actually pretty insulting. Do they really think anyone who watches this show truly believes that they are broadcasting 2 hours of live competition that is moving so quickly that three athletes compete runs during every 3-minute commercial break? Even though they take 10x that much time to show video clips and starting line shenanigans before other athletes' runs? It's so transparently untrue.


----------



## logic88

lambertman said:


> reruns going as far back as season 4 are in rotation on NBCSN.


The early seasons (S01-S03) are just plain weird. With the beach contests as well as the red/blue/green(?) team exercises.


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> Because they manipulate the run order for TV, they aren't showing timers for every athlete, or comparing current run times to the current leader.


Agree. They used to show the standings during the show, and you got a feel for who was going to make it, and who was on the bubble. Now they give you -zero- legit feedback during the evening, and until they list the top contestants at the end, you have no idea who made it (other than the obvious leaders).

I still love watching them run, but this blatant manipulation of the viewing has taken some of the fun away for me.


----------



## DouglasPHill

logic88 said:


> The early seasons (S01-S03) are just plain weird. With the beach contests as well as the red/blue/green(?) team exercises.


They seemed pretty cool at the time.


----------



## MizzouJames

My pure quess is that probably 99% of viewers don't know what you folks know, about out of order contestants and things I recently found out, like that they record the first round stuff at each city and then the next night they record the city final round!! After I thought about it that makes perfect sense though.. they only have to visit each city one time, and build the obstacle course one time in each city. 

I don't know if it would make a difference for most viewers if they would just show each city's first round, then final round, in back to back episodes, and then move to the next city and the next two episodes would show it's two rounds, and so on. I think I would prefer that. 

The out of order thing with the athletes attempts on the course doesn't bother me because there really isn't a way that I know of to know if or when it's happening.


----------



## That Don Guy

Something I have noticed in the City Finals episodes: they keep saying that only the top 12 (plus any of the top 2 women not in the top 12) advance to Vegas, but when they show the lists of Vegas qualifiers, they always show 13 men. Apparently, whoever got the "free pass" from the city qualifiers isn't counted in the top 12 that advance.

This makes sense, if you ask me - if the free pass winner doesn't compete, or doesn't finish in the top 12, then 13 would go anyway, so why base the number that go on how well the free pass winner does in the city final?

Oh, and still nothing yet from NBC about the "extra" week.


----------



## Philosofy

That course last night was HARD! Nobody made it to a buzzer. And Jessie Graff went farther than any man did!


----------



## gossamer88

Yeah Graff is awesomne! And that last obstacle was nuts. I wonder if they're going to leave it there next week. Would like to see Drew, the weatherman or Najee take it on.


----------



## astrohip

Jessie Graff is amazing. I love watching her run the course. Sorry to see SuperMom #1 get pushed off the standings. Only two females is a tough stat.

Meagan Martin's fall didn't surprise me. She's under-performed the last few seasons. She a strong athlete, fun to watch, but she hasn't been making her goals lately.

Jake Murray out! Lance Pekus out! Shocker.

Mady Howard! Another up and coming ANW superstar.

That #9 obstacle was ridiculous. The goal should be challenging, not impossible. Especially since there was no money at stake for the producers.



gossamer88 said:


> And that last obstacle was nuts. I wonder if they're going to leave it there next week. Would like to see Drew, the weatherman or Najee take it on.


The #8 and #9 obstacle are unique to each city final, so we won't see it again this year. #7 is always Salmon Ladder, and #10 is the Spider Climb (last few seasons). #8/#9 change from city finals to city finals. Usually #8 is one we've seen before, but not this season. And #9 is often a new one.

I'm saying this from memory, and we know how infallible _that _is.


----------



## spear

astrohip said:


> [...]
> That #9 obstacle was ridiculous. The goal should be challenging, not impossible. Especially since there was no money at stake for the producers.
> [...]


It was also very dangerous! Those falling sticks almost hit Jessie like they did with Dan Yager, possibly worse since it fell from higher up. In addition to nerfing that obstacle, they've got to fix that part if they ever use it again.


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> Doesn't it seem like there's been a lot more bloody injuries this season than previous ones?


Your quote is from a few week's back, but seems apropos again after last night. As @spear said, those handles were dangerous!



That Don Guy said:


> Oh, and still nothing yet from NBC about the "extra" week.


Here ya' go...

American Ninja Warrior National Finals will take place over four episodes

After today's (Monday, August 5) Seattle/Tacoma episode of American Ninja Warrior, we'll only have two City Finals episodes left. That means the National Finals in Las Vegas are looming!

This is always the most thrilling time in the Ninja Warrior season. After a year of training and dedication, the best of the best take their final stands against the obstacles, all of them eyeing the $1 million rope climb of Stage Four looming above. To get there, they'll need to take down Stages One, Two, and Three.

This year, Ninja Warrior fans are in serious luck because we get an extra week of action!

The American Ninja Warrior National Finals will air over four, 2-hour episodes.

Here's the National Finals airing schedule:


August 26 - 8/7c
September 2 - 8/7c
September 9 - 8/7c
September 16 - 8/7c
This is a definite change to the normal viewing schedule we're used to seeing. In previous seasons, Ninja Warrior has wrapped up after three episodes at the National Finals. Generally, Stage One is split into two different episodes, so it's safe to assume that's happening this year as well. That leaves us with two more episodes and the anticipation is already more than we can stand!


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> Here ya' go...
> 
> American Ninja Warrior National Finals will take place over four episodes


I'd be a little more confident if I knew what the site's source for this was. I have a feeling the article's author went to The Futon Critic, saw that the four dates have "American Ninja Warrior: TBA" next to them, and assumed that this was "official" from NBC. TFC has a habit of doing this.

Then again, why not have Stage 1 stretched over three weeks? That's 26 competitors per week. For that matter, they could start Stage 2 in the middle of the third episode.


----------



## astrohip

The writer of the article confirmed it came from NBC.

In the past, the three weeks have been S1/S1/S2S3. There is a rumor that this year it's S1/S1/S2/S3(S4?).


----------



## DouglasPHill

Yes, those last two obstacles were just wrong. It seems after having to pay out the million a couple seasons ago, NBC decided they would make a few changes so they would never have to pay it out again. Jessie Graff, omg

Along totally unrelated lines, I think the rules should be that the only person(s) who can win the title American Ninja Warrior are those that complete all stages. In other words, if you fall in a city whatever but still land in the top 30 who get to go to Vegas, you can't win the title American Ninja Warrior.


----------



## That Don Guy

DouglasPHill said:


> Yes, those last two obstacles were just wrong. It seems after having to pay out the million a couple seasons ago, NBC decided they would make a few changes so they would never have to pay it out again. Jessie Graff, omg


Why do I have the feeling Stage 3 will end with Floating Monkey Bars and Northwest Passage (probably right after the version of Wing Nuts with the 90-degree turns and Lightning Bolts, to boot)?



DouglasPHill said:


> Along totally unrelated lines, I think the rules should be that the only person(s) who can win the title American Ninja Warrior are those that complete all stages. In other words, if you fall in a city whatever but still land in the top 30 who get to go to Vegas, you can't win the title American Ninja Warrior.


First of all, it's the top 12 (plus the top 2 women guaranteed) plus the Speed Pass winner from the qualifier that go to Vegas, not the top 30; the maximum number in Vegas will be 78 - make that 76 now, as there were (at least) two women in the Seattle top 12.

And was I the only person that noticed...


Spoiler



*SEAT TACO*
Seriously, one of the background signs that said "Seattle Tacoma" had something pass in front of it, so occasionally it would say "Seat Taco"


----------



## DouglasPHill

Thanks for clearing up my numbers, but in any case: you fail anywhere in the process, you don't get the title. IMHO


----------



## TriBruin

DouglasPHill said:


> Thanks for clearing up my numbers, but in any case: you fail anywhere in the process, you don't get the title. IMHO


I would only agree with that IF all the cities were the same obstacles. However, based on what I read here (haven't watched this week's episode), the last two obstacles were a killer this week with no one hitting the buzzer. How is that fair to these contestants compared to other cities? (Especially since ANW likely assigns the higher profile Ninjas to different cities to ensure a mixture). The only commonality is the Las Vegas course.


----------



## That Don Guy

TriBruin said:


> I would only agree with that IF all the cities were the same obstacles.


My thoughts exactly. (It would have been nice for me, after saying "First of all," to follow that up with, "That being said...")

The only problem with this is, that would severely limit the number of competitors in Vegas. Either that, or they would simply say that anyone who makes it to the top of Mount Green Mountain - er, uh, Mount Midoriyama - is eligible for the million but not the title, but I have a feeling most of the fans would call anyone who makes it "an American Ninja Warrior" anyway (and what does NBC do the following season if one of them comes back, and the fans carry signs, or wear T-shirts, saying that he is an ANW - remove them?). Remember the argument over whether or not Geoff Britten should be called an ANW because Isaac Caldiero had the fastest time up the rope climb that season?


----------



## logic88

spear said:


> It was also very dangerous! Those falling sticks almost hit Jessie like they did with Dan Yager, possibly worse since it fell from higher up. In addition to nerfing that obstacle, they've got to fix that part if they ever use it again.


That is a dangerous obstacle. Not sure how they could fix it though. Perhaps attach the handles to the board with a chain?

And I still don't understand why Pekus and others do their runs in jeans or non-workout clothes.


----------



## mattack

Seems to me when going UP, they should 'hook' pointing down, not up, so that at least they won't slide out and make you fall that way.


----------



## MikeekiM

OK... What did I miss? If Jessie Graf went the furthest of any of the ANWs in Seattle/Tacoma, why was she not one of the ANWs going for the speed pass? I am sure I missed something... Please explain....


----------



## logic88

MikeekiM said:


> OK... What did I miss? If Jessie Graf went the furthest of any of the ANWs in Seattle/Tacoma, why was she not one of the ANWs going for the speed pass? I am sure I missed something... Please explain....


Well, she got "farther" in the sense that she got higher on the backside of the first board in obstacle 9. She reached handle #5 while Yaeger got to handle #3 and Voiles got to handle #2 only.

But Yaeger and Voiles got to obstacle 9 faster than she did.


----------



## MikeekiM

logic88 said:


> Well, she got "farther" in the sense that she got higher on the backside of the first board in obstacle 9. She reached handle #5 while Yaeger got to handle #3 and Voiles got to handle #2 only.
> 
> But Yaeger and Voiles got to obstacle 9 faster than she did.


Ah... okay, that makes sense... Thanks!


----------



## MikeekiM

logic88 said:


> Well, she got "farther" in the sense that she got higher on the backside of the first board in obstacle 9. She reached handle #5 while Yaeger got to handle #3 and Voiles got to handle #2 only.
> 
> But Yaeger and Voiles got to obstacle 9 faster than she did.


And I would have known this if I had watched the entire episode... My wife is not a huge ANW fan... She'll watch, but she doesn't have the interest to see everyone run the course... So I fast forwarded to Graf, and heard that she had gotten farther than any other ANW. So I assumed (incorrectly) that no one else got past the floating monkey bars.

I do plan on going back and watching what I missed...


----------



## astrohip

Here's the long version explanation from ANWNation (logic88 said it better, shorter)...

_Editor's note: We noticed there was some confusion around how Jessie came in third when she went farther on obstacle nine. For the leaderboard, it's all about obstacles completed and in what time. So while Jessie went farther on Northwest Passage than Dan and Karson, the rankings are decided by the times of their last completed obstacle. Dan and Karson completed obstacle eight in a faster time, which is how they had the number one and two slots on the leaderboard. If she had completed Northwest Passage, she would have taken the top spot. You can check out the times here. And remember, we don't make the rules around here. _


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> Jessie Graff is amazing. I love watching her run the course. Sorry to see SuperMom #1 get pushed off the standings. Only two females is a tough stat.
> 
> Meagan Martin's fall didn't surprise me. She's under-performed the last few seasons. She a strong athlete, fun to watch, but she hasn't been making her goals lately.


Graff is absolutely amazing. Even though they don't measure it that way, having a female go the farthest in a Finals was unimaginable before she arrived on the scene.

I like that they don't give out wildcards anymore. Having everyone earn their way to Vegas is a lot more fair, IMO. They made a big deal of the fact this is the first time Martin has missed out on Vegas but they don't mention that she got a wildcard entry the first two years.


----------



## TriBruin

Another City Final and another week without a finisher (or even someone getting to the 9th obstacle.) And one female (Amanda Bierd) gets as far as the males. I don't know how the ANW obstacle team tests their obstacles, but having impossible obstacles is not fun to watch. I would say, one of the easy changes they could have made would have been to lock the block that the contestants had to grab with a reverse grip. At least a few of the contestants might have held on if it hadn't rotated. 

With the difficultly of this course, I am surprised that Jamie Rahn didn't move faster. Maybe he was confident that he would be the Angry Bird obstacle, but for him to miss out on Vegas is pretty sad. 

And this is why I can't support limiting calling someone an American Ninja Warrior unless they finish all courses. Some city courses are much harder than others. At least in Vegas everyone is on level ground. 

I would also like to see them increase the females to 3 per City final to move on to the Vegas. There are some very good women that get left behind.


----------



## astrohip

Agree on several of your points. It's no fun watching impossible obstacles. I knew early on, when they felt compelled to show us how "the testers made it thru", that they were preparing us for the fact no one made it past Angry Birds II™. (Wonder which studio made that movie? ) Actually, I don't mind the cross-promotion, as long as it doesn't go too far. An obstacle is fine, but having dinosaurs roaming the sidelines is pushing it. But such is life in the Comcastopolis era. But I digress...

A lot of ninjas take great pride in finishing the courses. The Weatherman has never missed a city final buzzer. Until ABII™.

Also would like to see the females upped to 3. Often there is one female contestant bumped who seems deserving.

The entire Jamie Rahn run seems odd. Assuming we didn't see a ninja edit (ooh, I see what I did there ), he had to know where he stood. You can't think you're going to be the first to make it thru an obstacle no one else has made. All he had to do was be about 5 seconds faster. Heck, he spent that much time preening after the Warped Wall. Just don't understand.

One more city--Cincinnati--then four weeks of Vegas.


----------



## astrohip

Another thing that bothers me about an obstacle like this. It turns the course into a racetrack.

Usually in City Finals we get a couple of finishers, 2-4 that make obstacle 9 (O9), a few more that make O8, and many that make O7 (Salmon Ladder). It allows those that made it the farthest to qualify for Vegas, with the cutoff usually being who made it to O7 the fastest.

Last night, twenty-two contestants made it to O8, and 22 fell on O8. 22! With only 12 advancing, that means every single contestant who advanced to Vegas got there as a result of their speedy times in getting to O8 (ie, completing the Salmon Ladder). So it became a race, with advancement going to the speedy. And by halfway thru the night, they knew it, and were blasting thru the course. Then taking their time on Angry Birds.

The people on ANWNation are hot this morning. They are *not* happy with how last night turned out. Obviously nothing changes this season, but the producers need to think about what drives viewers to watch.

.02 (and probably worth less )


----------



## TriBruin

astrohip said:


> The entire Jamie Rahn run seems odd. Assuming we didn't see a ninja edit (ooh, I see what I did there ), he had to know where he stood. You can't think you're going to be the first to make it thru an obstacle no one else has made. All he had to do was be about 5 seconds faster. Heck, he spent that much time preening after the Warped Wall. Just don't understand.


I didn't think of this being an editing trick. One, I assume that as a top ninja, he would get a preferred run towards the end of the night. Two, they interviewed him and told him he didn't make Vegas. He was still wet, so I assume it was right after his run.

I assume that the ninjas don't have a clock that they can see with a leaderboard. They need to add that.


----------



## astrohip

TriBruin said:


> I assume that the ninjas don't have a clock that they can see with a leaderboard. They need to add that.


I've been told there *is* a clock on the course.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> I've been told there *is* a clock on the course.


There is, and the one time they have shown it, it had not only the current competitor's time, but the fastest time up to that point. It may be shown on the right side of the course now, so the cameras can't pick it up, especially as the "fastest time so far" gives away the fact that the runs aren't necessarily aired in order.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Just watched latest ep, I think NBC has gone way overboard with the obstacles. It almost looked like green hair guy was not interested in making Vegas. The coached crowd behavior was over the top as well, similar to "The Voice" just did not look authentic and detracted from the runs.


----------



## logic88

That Don Guy said:


> There is, and the one time they have shown it, it had not only the current competitor's time, but the fastest time up to that point. It may be shown on the right side of the course now, so the cameras can't pick it up, especially as the "fastest time so far" gives away the fact that the runs aren't necessarily aired in order.


But without showing what the 12th place time is, having the clock isn't very helpful.

They would change it next year to show two different times. One would be Power Tower cutoff and the other would be Vegas cutoff.


----------



## gossamer88

That impossible obstacle woulda been a little possible if it was early on. But where it stood, the contestants were spent at that point. Also the edge of the one where most slipped had no lip, so to speak, to grab.


----------



## TriBruin

gossamer88 said:


> That impossible obstacle woulda been a little possible if it was early on. But where it stood, the contestants were spent at that point. Also the edge of the one where most slipped had no lip, so to speak, to grab.


Two minor changes to that reverse grip landing would have likely made the obstacle doable. Add a small lip to grab and make that "boulder" not rotate.


----------



## MizzouJames

If they are trying to design the course so that it's likely only 1-3 contestants finish it'll then it's going to be possible that zero complete it (or that >3 complete it). There were a few that were *so* close to grabbing it.


----------



## mattack

(haven't read the updates yet)

I realize this probably goes under the "there's no such thing as bad publicity" theory, but having practically everyone fail at the exact same place in the obstacle named after the movie you're trying to plug seems bad to me.

That seemed WAY too hard.. Also, I'm probably misremembering, but didn't one guy that they showed in a "while we were away" recap ACTUALLY finish it? I thought someone had, but then after that they kept saying either nobody finished it or maybe none of the well known competitors finished it?


----------



## mattack

TriBruin said:


> I don't know how the ANW obstacle team tests their obstacles, but having impossible obstacles is not fun to watch.


Obviously this is not realistically practical (unless they put each obstacle separately next to each other, which would be dumb and make it seem closer to that _even more impossible_ (sic) CBS show that nobody watched).. but in theory it would be good to have the obstacles in different orders for different people..

or at least have them ordered by likelihood of failure (and I know even the really good people fail at a random spot sometime).. But having them something like 90%, 80%, 70% succeed on each obstacle would make it more entertaining to watch.


----------



## mattack

and oh yeah, they reconfigure practically the ENTIRE audience, not just the family members up front, for each contestant, right? Because there don't seem to be enough people out there "in the stands" to actually be every person's cheering section.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Also, I'm probably misremembering, but didn't one guy that they showed in a "while we were away" recap ACTUALLY finish it? I thought someone had, but then after that they kept saying either nobody finished it or maybe none of the well known competitors finished it?


About halfway thru the broadcast, they showed us a tester on that obstacle. They made a point of saying _it can be done_. All we saw was the tester make that grab, if I recall correctly, they didn't even show him finish the obstacle. That's what you saw.

As I commented above, that's when I knew they were setting us up for a 100% fail rate. Why else show us that it is possible?



mattack said:


> and oh yeah, they reconfigure practically the ENTIRE audience, not just the family members up front, for each contestant, right? Because there don't seem to be enough people out there "in the stands" to actually be every person's cheering section.


I think it's changed a lot since I saw it live a few years ago. We were there on a Saturday night (technically, almost Sunday morning), so it was the city finals night. Friday is the qualifier, Saturday the finals. Or as Akbar says "six weeks later". Sitting next to us was a woman whose son had made the top thirty. She had 3-4 family with her, and they let them go down when he runs. But there was no cheering section, no huge signs, none of the stuff you see now. I have no idea how much is legit, and how much is the producers providing "promotional propaganda". I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## cstelter

astrohip said:


> I think it's changed a lot since I saw it live a few years ago. We were there on a Saturday night (technically, almost Sunday morning), so it was the city finals night. Friday is the qualifier, Saturday the finals. Or as Akbar says "six weeks later". Sitting next to us was a woman whose son had made the top thirty. She had 3-4 family with her, and they let them go down when he runs. But there was no cheering section, no huge signs, none of the stuff you see now. I have no idea how much is legit, and how much is the producers providing "promotional propaganda". I'll see if I can find out.


Do they still do qualifier/finals in a single weekend?

I few years ago I had seen the back half of the course set up during some of the shots in the qualifier. This made sense to me that they wouldn't have to revisit the same location weeks later and would save a lot of production money. But I seem to recall that last year someone had gotten injured during the qualifier and they had a segment about his/her rehab to get back to health in time for the city finals. I could easily not be recalling things correctly, or possibly it was the city final where someone got hurt and the next week it was the Las Vegas finals and it was clear time had passed. Anyway-- just curious if anyone knows if the qualifiers and city finals are still shot in the same weekend.

It seems recently that the athletes are substantially better at obstacles in the city finals-- especially the troublesome obstacle that generally precedes the warped wal. If they are the same weekend, perhaps they are given considerable practice sessions before the city final air?


----------



## astrohip

Yes, same weekend.


----------



## TriBruin

cstelter said:


> Do they still do qualifier/finals in a single weekend?
> 
> I few years ago I had seen the back half of the course set up during some of the shots in the qualifier. This made sense to me that they wouldn't have to revisit the same location weeks later and would save a lot of production money. But I seem to recall that last year someone had gotten injured during the qualifier and they had a segment about his/her rehab to get back to health in time for the city finals. I could easily not be recalling things correctly, or possibly it was the city final where someone got hurt and the next week it was the Las Vegas finals and it was clear time had passed. Anyway-- just curious if anyone knows if the qualifiers and city finals are still shot in the same weekend.


Yes still done in back-to-back nights. Just remember that there is a lot of post production editing. They could certainly film a segment weeks later and insert it in to the proper episode.



> It seems recently that the athletes are substantially better at obstacles in the city finals-- especially the troublesome obstacle that generally precedes the warped wal. If they are the same weekend, perhaps they are given considerable practice sessions before the city final air?


Not necessarily. Remember the City Finals should be the best of the best. Many of the contestants will have either finished or nearly finished the the 5 obstacle, so they already have had once shot at it. Plus they have the advantage of watching lots of attempts and formulate a better strategy for the City Finals.


----------



## MizzouJames

They should just show the city qualifier one week, and then the same city's final the next week. Then they could move to the next city for the next two weeks.


----------



## DouglasPHill

They need time to film all their stories in between.


----------



## astrohip

Tonight is why I still watch. Flex Labreck and Michelle Warnky both made it to the buzzer, the 2nd and 3rd women ever to complete a city finals course (Mighty Kacy in 2014). Five years later, and two make it the same night. Very impressive performances.

Lots of great runs tonight. Which helps to offset the non-performance parts of the show, which get more tedious by the week. Of course, it helps when #8 is a typical obstacle, which is easily tackled by any ninja with experience. As versus last week's 0% on #8.

Loved how they talked about Michelle Warnky's injury "six weeks ago", and how you could still see some facial bruising. "Facial bruising?!?" The stitches were still raw, and her cuts were still red with blood. This six week BS just pains me every time they open their mouths. I know, I know, the average viewer is in the dark. But it's insulting to a large percentage of us.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Noticeably easier city than the previous city.


----------



## gossamer88

Warnky and Labrek are awesome. Agree it was a more doable obstacle but even some failed. I liked the slam dunk.

Anyone sick of Grant McCartney? His dancing really irks the hell out of me.


----------



## justen_m

DouglasPHill said:


> Noticeably easier city than the previous city.


Yeah, seven finishers this week, and zero last week, with nobody making it past the Angry Birds 2 obstacle. Much more fun to watch this week, with the two women, and the two Towers of Power finishing.


gossamer88 said:


> Anyone sick of Grant McCartney? His dancing really irks the hell out of me.


When he fell early, I said, "Yes." When they showed him in 11th place, and the runners after him falling, I was, "No, no. Sigh."


----------



## logic88

DouglasPHill said:


> Noticeably easier city than the previous city.


Yeah, it's a bit frustrating when the course difficulty varies so much from city to city.

In a sense, Kacy got lucky too. She got an easier Finals course and also a shorter wall so she was able to complete it.

I guess Vegas can be used as a yardstick since that's the only course that is the same for everyone.


----------



## gossamer88

Now that you say that, and Warnky and LeBeck were going to be featured, did they make it "easier" for them? Hmmm...


----------



## cstelter

gossamer88 said:


> Warnky and Labrek are awesome. Agree it was a more doable obstacle but even some failed. I liked the slam dunk.


Wasn't Jessie Graff one of only 3 that made it to the 9th obstacle in Tacoma? Iirc she also made it further along that obstacle than the other two, but took slightly longer to reach it just missing out on the power tower by one position. In my mind that is slightly more impressive-- not to take anything away from these two. They run the course they're dealt.


----------



## logic88

Has anyone kept track of how folks have done in Vegas? Who's the most consistent/best? Male or female?


----------



## mattack

That slam dunk (??) event seemed to be BY FAR one of the easiest new events they've added in a long time. Yes, some people fell on it, but it seems to me like it would be way easier than most of the similar "hold onto a bar and jump to another thing" events (e.g. bungee or between little hooks).

Yes, I realize when I say "way easier", I couldn't do ANY of them.


----------



## That Don Guy

cstelter said:


> Wasn't Jessie Graff one of only 3 that made it to the 9th obstacle in Tacoma?


Eighth obstacle, wasn't it? I'm pretty sure it was right after the Salmon Ladder. I don't think we ever found out what the ninth obstacle was there.



gossamer88 said:


> Anyone sick of Grant McCartney? His dancing really irks the hell out of me.


Wait a minute...just before Jesse Labreck's run, they said that McCartney was "in 11th place", but in the final standings, they showed him in 11th, even though Labreck obviously passed him...and they conveniently forgot to mention that "the top 12" don't include the Speed Pass winner, as they listed 13 that advanced to Vegas.


----------



## MizzouJames

DouglasPHill said:


> They need time to film all their stories in between.


I could do with fewer stories, and more runs on the course!!


----------



## NatasNJ

MizzouJames said:


> I could do with fewer stories, and more runs on the course!!


They should air two versions. One with all the FLUFF that lasts 2 hours. Then the following night or something a recap episode that in 1hr shows a tightly editted version of the runs. No backgrounds just wall to wall runs.


----------



## DouglasPHill

and none of this "while you were away" stuff.


----------



## gossamer88

DouglasPHill said:


> and none of this "while you were away" stuff.


I like that segment. I also watch delayed so I can FF the bios.


----------



## logic88

NatasNJ said:


> They should air two versions. One with all the FLUFF that lasts 2 hours. Then the following night or something a recap episode that in 1hr shows a tightly editted version of the runs. No backgrounds just wall to wall runs.


With streaming available, I don't see why they don't make an "nothing but all the runs (in order)" edit available.


----------



## MizzouJames

gossamer88 said:


> I like that segment. I also watch delayed so I can FF the bios.


If they just showed all contestants' runs, there would be nothing for that segment to contain.


----------



## logic88

So does ANW fly their stars from city to city or do they pay for the trip on their own dime?


----------



## astrohip

It's been confirmed that the first two episodes of the 4-eps Finals broadcast is Stage One. Half of the competitors will run this Monday (Aug 26), the other half next Monday (Sept 2). This is what we expected when they announced a four episode Finals run.


----------



## TriBruin

But isn't that what has been normal, even with a 3 week run? 2 Weeks of Stage 1, then Stage 2 & 3 the following week? I guess the fact that they need 2 weeks for stage 2, 3, & 4(?) mean that they have a lot of Ninjas move through. Plus, did I see a promo that hinted:


Spoiler



At least one Ninja will conquer Stage 4 this year


----------



## DouglasPHill

Spoiler



So what you're saying is some of the cities had extra hard obstacles but not in the finals. Not sure if I like that or not.


----------



## justen_m

Wonder if we'll see an Angry Birds 2 type obstacle in Vegas? Even though no competitor made it through it so far, doesn't mean there aren't ninjas in Vegas who couldn't.


----------



## MizzouJames

justen_m said:


> Wonder if we'll see an Angry Birds 2 type obstacle in Vegas? Even though no competitor made it through it so far, doesn't mean there aren't ninjas in Vegas who couldn't.


My guess is that any competitor that failed on that obstacle would now have a decent chance completing it.. having experience on an obstacle makes a huge difference.


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> So does ANW fly their stars from city to city or do they pay for the trip on their own dime?


No clear answer, but the consensus seems to be ANW does not pay for *anything* like that. However, many of the better known ninjas have sponsors, do fundraising, and make appearances at local ninja gyms.

Grant McCarthy is a flight attendant, and from what I've seen, never misses a single competition, in any city. Perks!


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> No clear answer, but the consensus seems to be ANW does not pay for *anything* like that. However, many of the better known ninjas have sponsors, do fundraising, and make appearances at local ninja gyms.
> 
> Grant McCarthy is a flight attendant, and from what I've seen, never misses a single competition, in any city. Perks!


Thanks for the info.

I was just curious about all of the ninjas onthe sidelines and also how they decided which ninja was going to appear in which city. For example, if they decided Kansas City had too few famous ninjas, do they assign some ninjas to that city and do they pay for that assignment?


----------



## astrohip

I just had someone on a ninja board PM me, and say that the top ninjas have their travel expenses covered, including going to other cities. 

He didn't want this info posted on that board, hence the PM. He didn't say anything about TCF though. 

Not sure what to believe any more.


----------



## astrohip

Good night tonight. They made a tough change, from the Propeller to those Spinning Wheels.

Heartbreak watching Warnky and Flex. Both had the skills to finish Stage One. Flex was >< close.


----------



## That Don Guy

I wonder why they had the clock in red for the final 30 seconds (instead of just the last 10) for some of the competitors


----------



## DouglasPHill

Watching the finals: At the event how is the order of participants determined? I know the order we see on TV is not necessarily the same


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I just had someone on a ninja board PM me, and say that the top ninjas have their travel expenses covered, including going to other cities.


yeah it seems to me like they purposely spread out the well known ones to different cities...


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Watching the finals: At the event how is the order of participants determined? I know the order we see on TV is not necessarily the same


We don't know, and when I ask questions on ninja boards (like the expense question), people are very circumspect with their answers. And I respect that.

But I'll ask anyway...


----------



## cstelter

That Don Guy said:


> cstelter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Jessie Graff one of only 3 that made it to the 9th obstacle in Tacoma?
> 
> 
> 
> Eighth obstacle, wasn't it? I'm pretty sure it was right after the Salmon Ladder. I don't think we ever found out what the ninth obstacle was there.
Click to expand...

Possibly, I guess-- I thought it was Salmon Ladder, Floating Monkey Bars of which Jesse was one of only 3 to get past, and then some zig-zag up/down apparatus with more floating handles that had to be inserted into slots in order climb up/down. Pretty sure announcers indicated she made it further than the other 2 along that 9th obstacle, but she was the slowest of the 3 to reach that obstacle making her just miss out on the power tower.


----------



## astrohip

Kacy Catanzaro Reportedly Asks For WWE Release

_reports that Catanzaro has "handed in her notice to WWE recently." She's been with the company since January 2018. It is said that Catanzaro "suffered a back injury" and then she "decided to stop wrestling afterward."_

Sorry to hear this. From what I've read, she was good at this, and enjoying herself.


----------



## That Don Guy

cstelter said:


> Possibly, I guess-- I thought it was Salmon Ladder, Floating Monkey Bars of which Jesse was one of only 3 to get past, and then some zig-zag up/down apparatus with more floating handles that had to be inserted into slots in order climb up/down. Pretty sure announcers indicated she made it further than the other 2 along that 9th obstacle, but she was the slowest of the 3 to reach that obstacle making her just miss out on the power tower.


No, you're right; I had Seattle confused with Baltimore.


----------



## logic88

Drechsel wasting his safety pass was a bit surprising. I wonder if he got too confident and wasn't taking care.

And too bad about Graff. Her miss reminded me of Drechsel's miss a few years ago (on a different obstacle). Just completely whiffed on the grab.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Almost looked like Drechsel miss was intentional, just saying.


----------



## TriBruin

DouglasPHill said:


> Almost looked like Drechsel miss was intentional, just saying.


Why? If you look at his foot, he landed just slightly off the top of the wheel, and it started to roll backward on him. Just enough to affect his leap. There is no reason for him to "willingly" give up his safety pass. No he had no room for error in Stage 2.

With Kid Owhadi running last, it was obvious he was going to finish. If not, he would have had to use his safety pass and run again.

There are still a lot of safety passes for stage 2 that could be really useful.

Too bad Jessie Graf feel so early. And, Amanda Bierd was so close. However, she knew she had to jump when she did. But, she did not have near enough momentum to get high on the cargo net. Even if she hadn't fallen, I doubt she would have made it in time.


----------



## astrohip

Full list of finishers


Mathis 'Kid' Owhadi: 1:38.22
Ethan Swanson: 1.48.73
Daniel Gil: 1:49.46
Tyler Smith: 1:53.19
Adam Rayl: 1:54.72
Josh Salinas: 1:57.95
Lucas Reale: 2:01.03
Tyler Gillett: 2:02.45
Drew Drechsel (Safety Pass): 2:09.75
Joe Moravsky: 2:10.19
Kevin Carbone: 2:11.14
Michael Torres: 2:12.32
Hunter Guerard: 2:12.70
Dave Cavanagh: 2:14.57
Flip Rodriguez (Safety Pass): 2:16.99
Alex Blick: 2:18.42
Nate Burkhalter: 2:18.99
Ben Wales: 2:19.78
Karsten Williams: 2:19.92
Ryan Stratis: 2:20.96
Chris DiGangi: 2:21.90
R.J. Roman: 2:22.05
Dan Polizzi: 2:22.15
Seth Rogers: 2:22.60
Grant McCartney: 2:23.97
Karson Voiles: 2:24.41
Lorin Ball: 2:25.27
Casey Suchocki: 2:25.66


----------



## astrohip

Not a single female made it thru. I thought several of them had the right stuff--Warnke, Flex, Jessie, Amanda, Barclay, among other. But no one could get it all together.

I liked the course. Same type obstacles, several updated but remained similar (eg, Spin Your Wheels instead of Propeller Bar).

Twenty-eight made it to Stage Two. Last year we had thirty. Consistent results. However last year they showed us Stage Two & Three in one night. This time we get Stage Two for a full two hours, and a fourth episode with Stage Three (and maybe... ?). So reading between the lines, whereas last year (2018) we only had two complete S2 (Drechsel & Bryan), we clearly have more this year.

NO SPOILERS!


ETA: Looking over the list, I realized five or six of them are from Houston, with a couple more almost making it to the buzzer. Ninja hotbed!


----------



## gossamer88

Papal Ninja dislocating his shoulder was a weird freak accident...damn...oops...sorry 

And Grant McCartney finishing...ugh...I can't take that guy...please go away!


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> Papal Ninja dislocating his shoulder was a weird freak accident...damn...oops...sorry
> 
> And Grant McCartney finishing...ugh...I can't take that guy...please go away!


Yep, tough to watch, and a really bad break (not break) for him. He was one of the faves to go all the way.

Grant is a tough one to figure sometimes. He preens for the camera, then misses Vegas by seconds. Yet he clearly has some serious ninja mojo skills. Maybe this is the year he puts Hollywood behind him and makes some serious dents in the course.


----------



## mattack

That second obstacle seems out of whack for difficulty.. the second hoop thing is just *too* far askew to the landing area making TONS of people swing back and forth a zillion times and they kept mentioning "taking a bunch of extra swings".

Though I was impressed on the last obstacle where ONE person went straight from the first handle to the second handle.. I'm wondering if anybody will ever get good enough to be fast enough to go first -> second -> net without extra swings.


----------



## mattack

gossamer88 said:


> Papal Ninja dislocating his shoulder was a weird freak accident...damn...oops...sorry


should have Lethal Weapon-ed his shoulder back in place while on the spider climb!!

mostly joking -- BUT when you see him with the medic, it really does seem like "oh my god I'm in so much pain" then right after it pops back in he's fine.. wouldn't your shoulder still hurt for a while?


----------



## Philosofy

mattack said:


> should have Lethal Weapon-ed his shoulder back in place while on the spider climb!!
> 
> mostly joking -- BUT when you see him with the medic, it really does seem like "oh my god I'm in so much pain" then right after it pops back in he's fine.. wouldn't your shoulder still hurt for a while?


Well, it will be sore, but the pain is considerably relieved, and very quickly at that.


----------



## logic88

They really made Stage 2 easier this year. I wonder if this was by design?


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> They really made Stage 2 easier this year. I wonder if this was by design?


I think they underestimated how quickly the ninjas adapted to Snap Back. It went from stopping 50% of the ninjas that faced it, to just a couple. Also, Grim Sweeper was a gimme. Compared to WingNuts which killed about half the ninjas, only one (two?) failed on GS. I'm wondering if they thought so many would fall on SB that they needed to lighten up on WN?

Nonetheless, when you almost triple the previous record... yeah, it was easier. And probably some of it was by design. I think TPTB have figured out people want to watch the ninjas succeed. Remember all our complaints after last season?

Now, will Stage Three be the ninja killer? How many, if any, will make it to Mount Midoriyama?


----------



## Philosofy

Well, it certainly looks like Adam Rayl will beat stage 4. He's never been a big star, but I noticed on all his appearances, they have really been talking up his skills. And the brief shots they showed of someone climbing Midoriyama certainly look like him.


----------



## logic88

Ya, I'm guessing more than one person gets to stage 4 and that's why they extended the episodes.

I wonder if the big wigs will freak out over how easy this year's finals were and we will see super hard obstacles next year?


----------



## Ruth

I thought this was way TOO easy and as a result it wasn't so fun to watch. I mean, I agree that the courses shouldn't be practically impossible, but I also think that Stage 2 should be discernibly harder than Stage 1 and the city finals courses. Isn't that the point, that each step is more challenging than the one before so that only the strongest athletes progress? This wasn't that.

At least 2 of the city finals courses were much, much more challenging than Stage 2, to the point where there were no finishers at all. And Stage 1 also was much more difficult. To me last night didn't even really feel like it was an elimination round -- I felt more like I was watching a training run or something, with most people getting through with extra time, and all the second chances.

I am sure that it's very difficult to calibrate difficulty of the courses, but I do feel they've done an especially poor job this season.


----------



## Philosofy

I think the producers thought that one obstacle would stop a lot of ninja's, since it was so difficult in the city finals. But they figured it out.


----------



## DouglasPHill

And didn't like 5 of them use their free passes? That would have been 5 more gone.


----------



## astrohip

Useless trivia...

In years past, Stage One is filmed one night, and Stages 2/3/4 are filmed the very next night. This year, Stage Two had its own night, and Stage Three was filmed on a third (consecutive) night.


----------



## lambertman

So did they know stage 2 was going to be easier and plan an extra day for it, or were they forced to extend?


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> So did they know stage 2 was going to be easier and plan an extra day for it, or were they forced to extend?


I asked this specific question...
_
"no comment. We all signed an NDA"_


----------



## longrider

astrohip said:


> I asked this specific question...
> _
> "no comment. We all signed an NDA"_


While I totally understand and would expect an NDA for the time between the competition and when the show airs, extending that NDA in perpetuity really makes me wonder what the producers don't want to be known??


----------



## astrohip

longrider said:


> While I totally understand and would expect an NDA for the time between the competition and when the show airs, extending that NDA in perpetuity really makes me wonder what the producers don't want to be known??


It's like you read my message to this guy. While respecting his NDA, I also commented about how innocent my question was after all this time. No reply yet.


----------



## logic88

Ruth said:


> I thought this was way TOO easy and as a result it wasn't so fun to watch. I mean, I agree that the courses shouldn't be practically impossible, but I also think that Stage 2 should be discernibly harder than Stage 1 and the city finals courses. Isn't that the point, that each step is more challenging than the one before so that only the strongest athletes progress? This wasn't that.


Yeah, part of the fun in watching is the failures. 

Seriously though, how much of an accomplishment would it be to finish stage 4 if you had 10 people do it that season? Hope they are able to adjust the difficulty level better next year.


----------



## That Don Guy

longrider said:


> While I totally understand and would expect an NDA for the time between the competition and when the show airs, extending that NDA in perpetuity really makes me wonder what the producers don't want to be known??


If they're anything like, say, _American Idol_ producers, they want as little as possible known as to what actually goes on. If an NDA didn't last in perpetuity, things like, "They don't run the course in the order in which they appear on the show," or, "The city finals are recorded the night after the same city's qualifiers" (so that competitor didn't really have "six weeks to recover from that injury"), would be far more publicly known than they are now.


----------



## longrider

I am going to have to find out what it takes to be spectator the next time they come to Denver


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> So did they know stage 2 was going to be easier and plan an extra day for it, or were they forced to extend?


Received a message... _"Things didn't go as planned, so they had to improvise" _was as far as Mr. NDA would speak on the subject.


----------



## Philosofy

Jessie Graff gets a chiropractic adjustment. It actually has some good insight into her personality.


----------



## Azlen

Last year 10 of 24 failed at the third obstacle, Deja Vu, and 11 of 14 failed at the fifth obstacle, Wingnut Alley. This year there wasn't an obstacle that more than 2 ninjas failed. The fifth obstacle is normally super tough but Grim Sweeper only had 1 ninja fail. I'm sure they wanted more than the two that made it through last year but they way over compensated.


----------



## logic88

Yeah, 2 is too few but 21 is way too many. Something like 6 or 7 would be ideal, IMO.

Was browsing through ANWNation and I see they noticed a spoiler from the Matt & Akbar interview on People.com.


----------



## astrohip

Azlen said:


> Last year 10 of 24 failed at the third obstacle, Deja Vu, and 11 of 14 failed at the fifth obstacle, Wingnut Alley. This year there wasn't an obstacle that more than 2 ninjas failed. The fifth obstacle is normally super tough but Grim Sweeper only had 1 ninja fail. I'm sure they wanted more than the two that made it through last year but they way over compensated.


I think two things conspired this season on Stage Two: The first was the ninjas learning to handle Snap Back. The first time they saw it (OKC Finals), it defeated over half the ninjas who faced it. The producers probably thought it would have a similar effect; however by Vegas, they had learned how to handle it. And as you say, most of them made it past Snap Back.

The other was time. Not only was Wingnut Alley a ninja killer, it ate up the clock. And being the next-to-last obstacle, the ninjas were racing to get thru it. So you had the combo of time pressure + obstacle pressure = huge failure percent. Grim Sweeper was so easy as to be a joke, especially for Stage Two. Once they figured out how to handle it (which only took a ninja or two), they basically raced thru it. Time was not a big issue for most ninjas (sorry Flip).


----------



## DancnDude

The Grim Sweeper did look pretty easy for everyone. Instead of each level dropping down, they probably should have made it so one of the levels they needed to reach up. That's always harder.


----------



## MikeekiM

Yeah... Stage 2 seemed simple for any reasonably trained ANW...

And to replace Wingnut Alley with an obstacle that hasn't proven to be a challenge was a big risk... We all know that Wingnut Alley is an ANW killer... Even the most skilled have a difficult time because some of it relies on luck... The Grim Sweeper did not have that huge risk factor of flying through the air at great distances (which adds to the "luck" factor)...


----------



## That Don Guy

With the finale only a few hours away, I just wonder...if more than one person makes it up Mount Green Mountain - er, Mount Midoriyama - will Matt and Akbar refer to all of them as "American Ninja Warriors," or just the million dollar winner? It's supposed to be all of them, but the plugs for the finale made it sound like only the winner gets the title.


----------



## NorthAlabama

MikeekiM said:


> Yeah... Stage 2 seemed simple for any reasonably trained ANW...
> 
> And to replace Wingnut Alley with an obstacle that hasn't proven to be a challenge was a big risk... We all know that Wingnut Alley is an ANW killer... Even the most skilled have a difficult time because some of it relies on luck... The Grim Sweeper did not have that huge risk factor of flying through the air at great distances (which adds to the "luck" factor)...


when the winners were announced at the end, i noticed half would have been eliminated if they'd dropped the time from 3 minutes to 2:30.

all caught up over the weekend with the finale eps thanks to vod (no commercials, thanks comcast!), can't wait for tonight!


----------



## gossamer88

That was a great finish! Would have happy with either one winning. Was really surprised that Gil ran out of gas though.


----------



## justen_m

I wonder how much recovery time Gil had between finishing stage 3 and having to attack stage 4. Seems like Drew may have had a lot more time to rest.


----------



## spear

justen_m said:


> I wonder how much recovery time Gil had between finishing stage 3 and having to attack stage 4. Seems like Drew may have had a lot more time to rest.


According to Joe Moravsky on Reddit, Drew had about 1 hr 30 minutes and Daniel had ~30 minutes.


----------



## logic88

spear said:


> According to Joe Moravsky on Reddit, Drew had about 1 hr 30 minutes and Daniel had ~30 minutes.


That seems like it could have made a difference. Hopefully in the future, they give the contestants a bit more rest than 30 minutes!


----------



## gossamer88

Oh damn! That makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## bryhamm

A few comments/thoughts after watching the finale.

1. They were misleading with their wording prior to stage 4. They kept saying that if a ninja makes it up stage 4 in under 30 seconds, they win the $1mm prize. Didn't say anything about having to be the fastest if there are more than 1 that do it.

2. How did Joe rip the skins on his finger? Didn't see them go back and try to figure that out. Who knows if he would have been able to do the last obstacle of stage 3 or stage 4 if he had gotten past the cane one.

3. Bummed that Adam ran out of gas/grip at the end of cane like he did. He looked so strong up to that point.

4. Remember, if there were no safety passes Drew would not have "won".

5. Daniel is so good, it's hard to believe he struggled so much in the past. Hopefully that's behind him and we see him win.


----------



## DancnDude

They definitely did say they had to be the first up in under 30 seconds for the money. Though they did keep saying it so maybe one of the times they did not.

I was glad to see Drew win. But seems really unfair that Daniel didn't have nearly as much time to recover. It was supposed to be an advantage to go last in Stage 3, not a disadvantage that he had to climb Stage 4 so quickly after he got tired out in Stage 3.


----------



## astrohip

Agree with your thoughts. I caught #1 also ,and was surprised they said that. Adam Rayl's fall was unexpected, so strong to that point. Same with Moravsky. The Kid needs some seasoning, he'll be back. Needs to keep his head in the game.

I'm hearing more comments online about the time gap between S3 and S4. Even Gill said it got into his head. He did NOT blame it for his failure, just that it psyched him, knowing he had so little time to rest.

I don't know that TPTB _wanted _Drew to win, but they certainly made sure things fell his way.

And finally, I was disappointed they spoiled that we had a winner. I guess they think that ups the ratings, but all it does is take the suspense out of watching. And now, if they DON'T spoil it next year, everyone will think they won't have a winner, and the looky-loos will turn away. They've created a monster. Honestly, I think they're idiots.


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> They definitely did say they had to be the first up in under 30 seconds for the money. Though they did keep saying it so maybe one of the times they did not.


Yes, at least once, maybe twice, they said (paraphrased) "climb it in under 30 seconds, and you win a million dollars". No "you have to be fastest also". I think Zuri said it also. I even blipped back to make sure I heard her correctly.

While we're on Zuri, did anyone find they used her much less this season? Especially the last couple weeks, we had almost no interviews with the ninjas.


----------



## spear

bryhamm said:


> [...]
> 2. How did Joe rip the skins on his finger? Didn't see them go back and try to figure that out. Who knows if he would have been able to do the last obstacle of stage 3 or stage 4 if he had gotten past the cane one.


On Twitter, he says he ripped his skin on the cliffhanger.



> [...]
> 4. Remember, if there were no safety passes Drew would not have "won".
> [...]


And for yet another season, no one would have won the $1M. I've seen people argue that Drew wouldn't have been as careless if he didn't have the Safety Pass but I'm not sure I buy that. I thought his first attempt at Stage 1 looked normal. He did seem more cautious on his second attempt and on Stages 2 and 3.

I don't agree with those who say his win is marked with an asterisk but it's interesting that Geoff Britten is still the only one to hit all buzzers in a season.


----------



## bryhamm

spear said:


> On Twitter, he says he ripped his skin on the cliffhanger.
> 
> And for yet another season, no one would have won the $1M. I've seen people argue that Drew wouldn't have been as careless if he didn't have the Safety Pass but I'm not sure I buy that. I thought his first attempt at Stage 1 looked normal. He did seem more cautious on his second attempt and on Stages 2 and 3.
> 
> I don't agree with those who say his win is marked with an asterisk but it's interesting that Geoff Britten is* still the only one to hit all buzzers in a season*.


Drew didn't hit all buzzers this year?


----------



## logic88

bryhamm said:


> Drew didn't hit all buzzers this year?


I guess that depends on how you view the use of the Safety Pass since there was one run that he didn't hit a buzzer on.


----------



## bryhamm

logic88 said:


> I guess that depends on how you view the use of the Safety Pass since there was one run that he didn't hit a buzzer on.


I didn't think that would be it at all. He hit the buzzers for stage 1, stage 2 and stage 3 ... same as Geoff.

What I didn't know/remember is if he hit a buzzer during his city finals run or not.


----------



## logic88

bryhamm said:


> I didn't think that would be it at all. He hit the buzzers for stage 1, stage 2 and stage 3 ... same as Geoff.
> 
> What I didn't know/remember is if he hit a buzzer during his city finals run or not.


He hit buzzers on both city runs. Got the speed pass as well as the safety pass. Even got the megawall $10K.

But for the Vegas finals, he actually started 5 runs and only got 4 buzzers. So it could be argued that he didn't hit a buzzer on every run.


----------



## bryhamm

logic88 said:


> *He hit buzzers on both city runs. Got the speed pass as well as the safety pass*. Even got the megawall $10K.
> 
> But for the Vegas finals, he actually started 5 runs and only got 4 buzzers. So it would be argued that he didn't hit a buzzer on every run.


I knew he got both the speed pass and the safety pass. But, that didn't mean he hti buzzers on the city finale run. Didn't know if he was in one of those cities where everyone failed, but he had gotten the furthest the fastest.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yes, i sat out most of this season, and what surprises when i picked up at the finale! my thoughts? i hate the safety pass, it under-minds the entire concept of the challenge. i have no clue what the speed pass is, and don't care enough to look, my thoughts are the same - any pass is a bad idea, all around - shame on the producers.

when i heard there would be a winner this season, drew was the first in my mind based on his performances in the first two rounds, and i'm happy for him, but knowing he used a pass at one point i feel the asterisk is appropriate when comparing his win to any other finishers who made/make it to the end without a pass.


----------



## mattack

I realize the true answer is "because the rules say so"..

But why does the redo award not apply in stage 3 at least? I can sort of see it not applying on Mt. Midoriyama, but not completely.

At the very least, if anybody still had a redo, it should "roll over" to next season!!


----------



## mattack

I liked that one of them (I think it was the weatherman) showed that you DIDN'T actually have to go into the little 'hole' on the 'jump the cane down the track' event.. Everyone else I noticed seemed to hop down in that hole then back out.. one of them (like I said, I think Moravsky), finally jumped all the way OVER it in one hop.


----------



## astrohip

It was Joe. I noticed that too. Tough break with the cane on that last placement. I do believe he would have given Drew a run for the money. He certainly would have been more refreshed than Daniel Gill was.


----------



## MikeekiM

Do we know how the million is paid out on ANW? Is it similar to how the million is paid out on Survivor and AGT?

If they take a single payment, do they get the present value instead of the full mill?


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> With the finale only a few hours away, I just wonder...if more than one person makes it up Mount Green Mountain - er, Mount Midoriyama - will Matt and Akbar refer to all of them as "American Ninja Warriors," or just the million dollar winner? It's supposed to be all of them, but the plugs for the finale made it sound like only the winner gets the title.


During the show, a few times, they made it sound like only the million dollar winner would get the title American Ninja Warrior. Are we going to have this discussion again about whether or not Geoff Britten is "an American Ninja Warrior"?


----------



## NorthAlabama

That Don Guy said:


> During the show, a few times, they made it sound like only the million dollar winner would get the title American Ninja Warrior. Are we going to have this discussion again about whether or not Geoff Britten is "an American Ninja Warrior"?


they mentioned at the beginning of the finale he was the first.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Geoff was the first American Ninja Warrior.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> During the show, a few times, they made it sound like only the million dollar winner would get the title American Ninja Warrior. Are we going to have this discussion again about whether or not Geoff Britten is "an American Ninja Warrior"?


Yeah, I heard that too, and wondered why they said it that way. I realize now that since Daniel "they only gave him a third the time to rest as Drew" Gill didn't complete Stage Four, and isn't an "American Ninja Warrior", that maybe that influenced the way they spoke. Remember that much of the Matt/Akbar talk is edited in after the competition is over.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Can you imagine if Jessie Graff and Drew had a child? Talk about super human. (I know he's married but regardless)


----------



## logic88

I hope they do away with the passes next season. It was more exciting when the competitors knew they didn't have a "safety net" during their runs.


----------



## MikeMar

logic88 said:


> I hope they do away with the passes next season. It was more exciting when the competitors knew they didn't have a "safety net" during their runs.


They should just do them in the very first stage to go straight to Vegas
It was kinda fun seeing the top guys go as fast as they could to get that


----------



## TriBruin

MikeMar said:


> They should just do them in the very first stage to go straight to Vegas
> It was kinda fun seeing the top guys go as fast as they could to get that


I agree with keeping the speed pass right to Vegas.

I am a little torn on the safety pass. I agree is (somewhat) dampens the point. But, we would not have had a winner this year without it. Kind of like we complain when no competitors hit a buzzer in a City finals. I think most veiwers want to see success. Not everyone, not even a majority, but having no one succeed gets boring.


----------



## mattack

Weird, I think I like the safety pass here more than for example the Golden Buzzer in AGT.. (at least during the normal rounds.. I don't remember if it was only Champions, which I'm still watching, but letting the judges have one choice, via golden buzzer, of who goes on was useful there).

Usually I don't like these kinds of bonuses, but the events are SO HARD that having a special redo doesn't bother me... except what I mentioned before -- I didn't like that it wasn't valid in 3 or 4.


----------



## justen_m

MikeMar said:


> They should just do them in the very first stage to go straight to Vegas
> It was kinda fun seeing the top guys go as fast as they could to get that


Yeah, I like the speed pass. And the $10K mega warped wall. I'm undecided about the safety pass. Maybe instead of doing the whole run again later, they could just immediately go back to the beginning of the obstacle, clock running, and continue? I don't know.


----------



## astrohip

Grant McCartney used his Ninja skills to win a unique prize

"This year we witnessed a Ninja win a million dollars. In other competitions, we've seen Ninjas win smaller sums of money, trophies, medals, Ninja holds, and even a car. We've never seen a Ninja win this though&#8230;

Thanks to ANW fans who gave them the heads-up, Grant McCartney and Nate Burkhalter found out about a local competition called "The Worlds Serious Obstacle Course". Held at Jumping World in Houston and hosted by The New 93Q, whoever had a clean run in the fastest time would win tickets to Game 2 of the World Series, featuring the Houston Astros and the Washington Nationals!"

More at the link.


----------



## Philosofy

I forgot to tell you guys this: A couple of weeks ago I met someone who made it onto ANW. He has a special needs son, so they filmed a whole human interest piece about him. He competed in Dallas this year. But he never made it on the show: not even in the 'while you were away' section. He said that happens to lots of people.


----------



## logic88

That's too bad. How many folks do qualifying runs at each city? I was under the assumption it wasn't that many but I guess I haven't paid much attention.


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> That's too bad. How many folks do qualifying runs at each city? I was under the assumption it wasn't that many but I guess I haven't paid much attention.


I think (and this is a vague recall) about a hundred people or so. I think (again, vague recall) they go until it gets close to sunrise, then call it quits. Always night runs (except Seattle this past year).


----------



## astrohip

Time for some Ninja news!

Cities announced for season 12 of American Ninja Warrior!

It. is. almost. time. Season 12 of American Ninja Warrior has been officially announced by NBC and will be filmed this spring in three cities-Los Angeles (Universal Studios backlot), Washington, D.C. (DC Armory), and St. Louis (The Dome at America's Center). National Finals will still be held in Las Vegas.

Even more exciting? in Washington, D.C. and St. Louis, shooting will be during the day and early evening-and indoors-which will give thousands of fans the opportunity to watch the action live this season.

Hosts Matt Iseman and Akbar Gbajabiamila and sideline reporter Zuri Hall are all coming back, and we can expect to see some rule changes and never-before-seen obstacles.

The grand prize for achieving Total Victory is still $1 million, or the last Ninja standing will receive $100,000.

Tickets can be found at On-Camera-Audiences.com and will be released 30 days before filming begins. According to that website, the filming dates are as follows:


----------



## cl8855

wow thanks for this, we may have to go view -- (St. Louis)


----------



## DouglasPHill

Bad timing for me, otherwise I'd go.


----------



## Ruth

So there are only three city courses? That's a little disappointing -- I like seeing all the different obstacle set-ups. Does that mean there are going to be 3x the contestants in the prelims, or are they going to break them up into groups somehow, do you think?


----------



## bryhamm

cl8855 said:


> wow thanks for this, we may have to go view -- (St. Louis)


Ditto. May 6th is a Cardinals day game that starts at 12:15 CT. Might have to catch a Cards game then go over to the Dome to catch this.


----------



## astrohip

Here's what I'm hearing from several ninjas... money was behind almost all the changes.

There will be five qualifying runs--1 in LA, 2 each in DC & SL (with DC & SL indoors). So we're down from six in the past. No one knows yet if the second run in DC/SL will have different obstacles, although they seem to think they will have at least a couple changes. It cost a fortune to tear down & rebuild the course, so they get a significant savings by only having three cities, not six. Also, by running indoors, they can stay on schedule. A few years ago in St. Louis, they had to delay an entire day due to weather. That adds expense for the crew, logistics, etc.

There is no downside to ANW from these changes. The idea behind having multiple cities spread across the country was to get applicants from all over, and to make it easier for them to travel. But the producers know this has become such a juggernaut that people will go wherever they need to go.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Here's what I'm hearing from several ninjas... money was behind almost all the changes.
> 
> There will be five qualifying runs--1 in LA, 2 each in DC & SL (with DC & SL indoors). So we're down from six in the past. No one knows yet if the second run in DC/SL will have different obstacles, although they seem to think they will have at least a couple changes. It cost a fortune to tear down & rebuild the course, so they get a significant savings by only having three cities, not six. Also, by running indoors, they can stay on schedule. A few years ago in St. Louis, they had to delay an entire day due to weather. That adds expense for the crew, logistics, etc.
> 
> There is no downside to ANW from these changes. The idea behind having multiple cities spread across the country was to get applicants from all over, and to make it easier for them to travel. But the producers know this has become such a juggernaut that people will go wherever they need to go.


Also, by running indoors you don't have any issues about the course getting slick because of dew. Some of this might have been eliminated simply by them changing the times of when they are doing things. But, it is 100% eliminated by doing it indoors. Might be the trend going forward if they can make it work.


----------



## cl8855

bryhamm said:


> Also, by running indoors you don't have any issues about the course getting slick because of dew. Some of this might have been eliminated simply by them changing the times of when they are doing things. But, it is 100% eliminated by doing it indoors. Might be the trend going forward if they can make it work.


and we know st louis is a great choice because the dome is hardly ever used !


----------



## LlamaLarry

Things 3 and 4 would love to run the course, is this something open to walk-ins or is there already a recruiting process in place and they'll have to settle for watching?


----------



## astrohip

LlamaLarry said:


> Things 3 and 4 would love to run the course, is this something open to walk-ins or is there already a recruiting process in place and they'll have to settle for watching?


There is a walk-on process, but it's so competitive that for all practical purposes, one's chances are zilch. And if T3/T4 are kids, they don't let kids compete. 18 minimum.


----------



## LlamaLarry

T3=24, T4=18. I kind of figured that it wasn't really a big free for all of newbies rather than a showcase of the regulars and a couple of curated rookies. Still a bummer though.


----------



## astrohip

In the early days, waiting in the walk-on line gave you a pretty good chance of competing. But then fame hit, and the show became popular, and now there are thousands waiting for maybe a dozen spots.

Here are some numbers I've heard, no idea how accurate they are: Roughly 100-130 compete at each qualifying run. Somewhere around 15 or so are picked from the walk-on line. The rest are split between invitees from previous years, and new contestants culled from tapes they've sent in.


----------



## bryhamm

There was a USA vs Europe vs Australia that was picked up over the weekend (maybe Sunday). Watched it last night. Bummer that Drew hurt himself winning the stage 3 run. Who knows how the rope climb would have been with him running it.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> There was a USA vs Europe vs Australia that was picked up over the weekend (maybe Sunday). Watched it last night. Bummer that Drew hurt himself winning the stage 3 run. Who knows how the rope climb would have been with him running it.


That was the annual "USA vs the World" they run every January. It's actually filmed right after the Vegas Finals (previous summer), and uses the same course.

It always seems unfair to me--the USA contestants have *just* finished competing on this course, having run it themselves, or watched dozens of fellow ninjas run it. And the "World", AKA Europe and Australia in this case, get to walk on cold. There is no doubt the speed the Americans showed versus how carefully the others ran it, is a direct result of this.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> There will be five qualifying runs--1 in LA, 2 each in DC & SL (with DC & SL indoors). So we're down from six in the past.


That makes sense, since they have to cut two weeks from the schedule for NBC's Olympics coverage.

*ADD:* One thing I didn't like about USA vs the World: Akbar & Jeff (from _Life in Hell_) - er, Matt & Jeff Hardy - no, wait, it's Akbar & Matt - made it sound like Stage 2 was more important than Stage 1 because the winner got more points, but 3-2-1 is the same as 2-1-0 unless it's possible for a team to score zero points somehow, which I doubt. They might as well have said, "Stages 1 and 2 are 2-1-0, and the points double for Stage 3" (as 5-3-1 is the same as 4-2-0).


----------



## astrohip

LlamaLarry said:


> Things 3 and 4 would love to run the course, is this something open to walk-ins or is there already a recruiting process in place and they'll have to settle for watching?


A little more info for you... too much to C&P, you can follow the link if still interested.

Here's an update on the 2020 walk-on line process


----------



## LlamaLarry

Thank you! I will pass it on to the Things.


----------



## astrohip

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9qDKh8gHii/


----------



## astrohip

__
http://instagr.am/p/B90gExtA_9V/


----------



## astrohip

Not really a surprise. The last of the three ANW location qualifiers has been postponed. So no ANW this summer.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B97sYMIgpJz/


----------



## Azlen

This is a serious disappointment.

'American Ninja Warrior' Champion Drew Drechsel Arrested For Sexual Relationship With Teen Girl - Deadline


----------



## cl8855

wow, ugh


----------



## lambertman

Buried under the weight of that terrible news: they shot a season, however modified that may be, last month in St. Louis. Some content for Fall, perhaps?


----------



## astrohip

Yes, they filmed in St. Louis around mid July. 150 invited ninjas only, tested every day. They are trying to keep it quiet, no one is allowed to post on social media.

As far as format, no one knows (and those that do aren't saying). There are some rumors they split them into two groups, others say five groups. Will create a bunch of qualifiers, then some sort of finals.

I saw a couple posts of some of the ninjas I follow on 'Gram in SL, like under the Arch. But they were those videos that disappear in a day (I barely use IG, no idea what they're called).

So we will get something at some time.


----------



## astrohip

The Drew Drechsel development has rocked the ninja world. None of them saw it coming, and almost to a person, all had great respect for Drew. Mentor, friend, fellow competitor.

If you read the FBI indictment, it is stunning in its reveal and detail. I'm just gobsmacked that someone who had the world in his hand--a new baby, a rocking gym, ANW success, etc--would do this. Actually, I'm gobsmacked *anyone* would do this regardless, but it seems all the more surprising consider his achievements the past few years.

NBC and ANW have dropped all relations with him.


----------



## kdelande

astrohip said:


> The Drew Drechsel development has rocked the ninja world. None of them saw it coming, and almost to a person, all had great respect for Drew. Mentor, friend, fellow competitor.
> 
> If you read the FBI indictment, it is stunning in its reveal and detail. I'm just gobsmacked that someone who had the world in his hand--a new baby, a rocking gym, ANW success, etc--would do this. Actually, I'm gobsmacked *anyone* would do this regardless, but it seems all the more surprising consider his achievements the past few years.
> 
> NBC and ANW have dropped all relations with him.


This all started around 5 years ago according to the criminal complaint so while he was currently riding high, it's more like the past caught up with him.


----------



## DancnDude

It's very shocking. He probably was my favorite, but NBC seems to be dealing with it appropriately. I hope Drew was a non-factor in the season they just recorded so they can just edit him out instead of having to scrap the entire thing. Would definitely be difficult if Drew ended up making it to the end as the winner.


----------



## astrohip

A few more details on this season...
_
American Ninja Warrior had quietly filmed a new, eight-episode all-star season in late July, and Drechsel will be edited out of that, as he now faces life in prison. The show usually films around the country, and then has its finals in Las Vegas. The new season filmed at the St. Louis dome from July 14 to 23.

It "shifted to a team format, inviting 50 of its biggest names from past seasons, with each choosing two more competitors, men and women, of their own choosing." Drew was among that group._


----------



## That Don Guy

Here's more on the new season, from NBC:

_*Season 12 of NBC's four-time Emmy Award-nominated athletic competition series "American Ninja Warrior" will premiere Monday, Sept. 7 with a two-hour episode beginning at 8 p.m. ET/PT. 
The top 50 athletes will bring along two people from their communities to compete with them for a total of 150 competitors. 
The series will feature an abridged format with multiple rounds: Qualifiers (6 obstacle course), Semi-Finals (10 obstacle course) and Finals (10 obstacle course + Power Tower playoff bracket). 
To determine the winner during the Finals, the top eight ninjas will compete in a playoff bracket where they will race head-to-head on the Power Tower. The winner will earn $100,000. 
Production for the eight-episode series took place in St. Louis at the Dome at America's Center. "American Ninja Warrior" is the first NBC series to have completed a full season of episodes during the current pandemic.*_

Presumably, Drechsel didn't make the final eight somehow (I am guessing it's the eight fastest times in their third runs) - otherwise, it's going to be hard to edit him out.


----------



## astrohip

Course being set up...


----------



## astrohip

I just realized I forgot to post that tonight was the ANW All Stars Special. Your SP should have recorded it.

That was fun. The competitions were close, and the ninjas were obviously having fun. This was recorded right after the National Finals in Las Vegas last year, so you had all the same contestants. I thought the Big Dipper Freestyle Challenge was a blast. Thought Jessie Graff's Super Split was amazing. 10-10-10.

Cool finish with both Jessie & Grant pulling off a great trick.


----------



## lambertman

I'm impressed that NBC didn't break down and air this months ago, when it looked like it would be all the ANW we would get this year.


----------



## cheesesteak

I thought Jessie got ripped off in the finals. The guy needed help from another contestant to get his 10s. She did it on her own. I also thought the gymnast guy in the Swan shirt was marked lower than he should have been. Other than that, I'm glad I stumbled upon this and there was nothing else on I wanted to watch.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Watched this last night. Very entertaining. 
Zuri looked great as did Mady Howard.


----------



## justen_m

Look, if anybody besides Jessie won, we'd all disappointed, because we have crushes on her. The only better outcome would be *Catanzaro*


----------



## mattack

When was this recorded? I presume a whole year ago?

there was only ONE mention of Drew that I heard.. guess they didn't want to redo VO.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> When was this recorded? I presume a whole year ago?
> 
> there was only ONE mention of Drew that I heard.. guess they didn't want to redo VO.


It was recorded right after the Finals last year. They were taped in late June 2019, and aired in September.


----------



## astrohip

Reminder: American Ninja Warrior returns tonight. Season 12, 8E/7C. Two hours.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Is this the one filmed in STL in May?


----------



## astrohip

May was the original film date for the S12 STL city qualifiers, before the shutdown. This abbreviated season was filmed in July.


----------



## astrohip

Here are the S12 air dates:


Episode 1 - Qualifiers Round 1 - 9/7/20

Episode 2 - Qualifiers Round 2 - 9/14/20

Episode 3 - Qualifiers Round 3 - 9/21/20

Episode 4 - Qualifiers Round 4 - 9/28/20

Episode 5 - Semi-Finals Round 1 - 10/5/20

Episode 6 - Semi-Finals Round 2 - 10/12/20

Episode 7 - Finals - 10/19/20

Episode 8 - Power Tower Playoff - 10/26/20


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> Reminder: American Ninja Warrior returns tonight. Season 12, 8E/7C. Two hours.


Thanks my 1P didn't pick it up.


----------



## astrohip

justen_m said:


> Thanks my 1P didn't pick it up.


Running off to check TiVo To-Do List...

...

...

Yep, it's there.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Watched a little tonight, what's with the fake crowd noise?


----------



## astrohip

Fun night. Really emotional when the Big Dog's wife took her run. The Gnarly Ninja was amazing. Kid's got some potential.

It was good to be back, I missed it!


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> Watched a little tonight, what's with the fake crowd noise?


You gotta have something in the background, or all you would hear is the ninjas grunting from obstacle to obstacle. It'd be like watching a Monica Seles tennis match.


----------



## DancnDude

I liked it. They did a good job incorporating the tvs along the course so the participants could see their loved ones, and they could watch along. Fun episode.

I also liked the rolling ring obstacle. Very interesting idea and execution.


----------



## TriBruin

I liked it as well. I thought the course difficultly was just right. They had plenty of finishers, but a few qualifiers that did not finish the course. The rolling ring obstacle was neat, but enough ninjas were able to complete it, even if they did not catch the ring, that it did not seem too difficult. 

I assume that we are going to see the same obstacles for all four qualifying rounds? That way it was easier to film and edit together in to four episodes.


----------



## That Don Guy

Crazy credit of the night:
"Lance Pekus is a paid spokesperson for the National Beef Council."
It's even crazier when you consider that Pekus wasn't even on the show, so I assume this will appear on every episode.

Also, it appears that they have gone back to the Season 10 rule concerning the Mega Warped Wall; one attempt, and if you fail, you then get one attempt at the normal wall. I can't say for certain that you only get one try after a fail, as the one athlete who did fail made it up the normal wall on his first attempt.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah but based on his time, he made it through anyways so why not try for the money?


----------



## spear

According to people on the Sasuke Maniac forums, Drew Dreschel actually ran in last night's round. He and Jody Avila finished Top 2 and faced off on the Power Tower. Jody won and that meant his entire team got to advance.

I'm guessing they'll also edit out the Power Tower in the other preliminary rounds, then omit the winners' teammates (if they didn't qualify outright) in the semi-final rounds.


----------



## astrohip

spear said:


> According to people on the Sasuke Maniac forums, Drew Dreschel actually ran in last night's round. He and Jody Avila finished Top 2 and faced off on the Power Tower. Jody won and that meant his entire team got to advance.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll also edit out the Power Tower in the other preliminary rounds, then omit the winners' teammates (if they didn't qualify outright) in the semi-final rounds.


Thanks for sharing this. I had heard something about how teams could advance, but then Monday nothing seemed to confirm this. Now it makes sense.

Seems to me they could have kept the Power Tower feature, just skip over it this first week.


----------



## That Don Guy

spear said:


> According to people on the Sasuke Maniac forums, Drew Dreschel actually ran in last night's round. He and Jody Avila finished Top 2 and faced off on the Power Tower. Jody won and that meant his entire team got to advance.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll also edit out the Power Tower in the other preliminary rounds, then omit the winners' teammates (if they didn't qualify outright) in the semi-final rounds.


I saw a commercial for next week during America's Got Talent where they show the Power Tower, but it's not clear if they intend to show it during the qualifying rounds. They showed some obstacles not used in the first episode, but they showed what looked like Broken Bridge as well as Rib Run, and I doubt there would be two balance obstacles in the same qualifying run, so it could have included scenes from the finals courses.

And "the version I heard" was that Drew won the Power Tower. Both of Avila's teammates (Pauline Avila and Roge't Maddox) fell on Weight For It, so it's going to be hard to explain why they are in the semi-finals if they did advance. On the other hand, Taylor Johnson may have been on Drew's team; while she qualified as the #2 female, they may have "fudged" the final results to show her 12th overall, as otherwise the actual 13th place finisher (if you include Drew) would have been shown as advancing.


----------



## mattack

The one where they go from one bar to the next, but the bars are connected... seems hard.. you're basically jumping to where the bar will be. (and the two sets seem the same, but it seems like the 2nd bar of the first set goes down faster than the 2nd one of the 2nd set.. but that might just be an illusion.)


----------



## logic88

Good episode. Featured some unexpected surprises such as Caleb Bergstrom crashing out and also when it looked like he was winded, Hanson getting a 2nd wind to get up the Mega Wall. The introduction of the Power Tower in the 2nd episode was a bit jarring since it wasn't in the 1st episode (due to Dreschel).


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> Here are the S12 air dates:
> 
> Episode 7 - Finals - 10/19/20
> 
> Episode 8 - Power Tower Playoff - 10/26/20


This won't be the case as The Voice airs Monday and Tuesday both of those weeks. They could theoretically move to Wednesday, replacing two weeks of Chicago reruns, or they could be taking longer in the editing bay to figure out how to remove HWSNBN.


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> This won't be the case as The Voice airs Monday and Tuesday both of those weeks. They could theoretically move to Wednesday, replacing two weeks of Chicago reruns, or they could be taking longer in the editing bay to figure out how to remove HWSNBN.


Hmm, they changed the schedule, it seems. Thanks for the heads up. As soon as I hear the new dates, I'll update that.


----------



## mattack

DancnDude said:


> Yeah but based on his time, he made it through anyways so why not try for the money?


because you might not make the ranking on total time?


----------



## astrohip

In E2, there was at least one ninja who completed the course, but didn't make the top 12, so didn't qualify for the semis, Nick Hanson. He even made the Mega-Wall. But with the #13 time ranking, he's done (w/$10K in his pocket, though). Last night E3, only 8-9 completed the course, so they all qualified. This is the first time I can ever recall someone completing the course, but not advancing.

Some great runs & backstory last night. Thomas Stilling, and his wife's brain tumor (and his phenom run). Tage Harrington, OMG what a run. Skinny young dude, but made it. Surprising to see Adam Rayl fall short, but his time was so fast he advanced. The Godfather! How the heck did he save that Lunatic Ledge run? Jessie is Jessie, another amazing run. 

And R.J. Roman, probably the most under-rated currently competing Ninja. Won the Tower Power. He made Stage 2 his rookie season, and Stage 3 last year. A real threat to win it all.


----------



## astrohip

Some more info on Drew's E1 run...
Did Drew Drechsel win American Ninja Warrior's Power Tower? Who was on his team?


----------



## spear

David Campbell is still elite after all these years. Very happy to see him get the $10k and advance to the semis.


----------



## lambertman

No episode this week due to Stanley Cup game 6. So now three episodes will need to find a spot on the schedule.


----------



## DancnDude

Kinda crazy that networks are starving for content and they need to delay this. I guess they are just trying to stretch whatever content they have out.


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> No episode this week due to Stanley Cup game 6. So now three episodes will need to find a spot on the schedule.


Where's the DisLike button?


----------



## astrohip

Heads up: Qualifiers Night 4, which was bumped this week, will air next Monday, but* one hour later than normal*. 9E/8C, instead of 8/7. Still two hours.

I'm hearing a rumor they may show ANW on a Wednesday or Friday in the next couple weeks, to make up for the bumps. Will post if anything solid is announced.


----------



## justen_m

Normally, Friday is a repeat of Monday, right?

I wonder if Monday's time will shift out West? In any case, I don't think the guide's been updated. I'm showing S12E5 "Semifinals 1" on M 10/5, 7-9MDT. I see S12E4 "Qualifier 4" on F 10/9, 7-9MDT. Which obviously makes no sense.  To be safe, maybe I'll set up a 3-hour manual recording on Monday to pick up whatever does air.

This week, I still see S12E3 "Qualifier 3" on F 10/2, 7-9MDT.


----------



## astrohip

justen_m said:


> Normally, Friday is a repeat of Monday, right?


Correct. But according to one of the ANW FB groups, they are going to show a new one on Friday of next week (Oct 9), but I haven't seen anything confirmed at all.


----------



## astrohip

Seemed to be an easier course last night, more than one rookie completed it. In fact, the first buzzer, the amazing run by "never been on a ninja course" Kayak Ninja Vance Harris, was the 13th fastest buzzer, and didn't make the top 12 cut.  Gotta be rough to never have competed, get invited to run, complete all six, beat the wall, hit a buzzer... and don't make the semi's.



astrohip said:


> Correct. But according to one of the ANW FB groups, they are going to show a new one on Friday of next week (Oct 9), but I haven't seen anything confirmed at all.


Haven't heard anything more about this, so assume it was BS info.


----------



## DouglasPHill

You gotta love that the ANW course leaves no room for any mental lapses. This has always been the case, you're either perfect or you go home.


----------



## logic88

I feel sorry for Jimmy Choi, who went out on the very first obstacle. He seem so broken up about the early exit. It's a shame that Torres wasn't able to complete the one-timer like RJ Roman did the week before.


----------



## lambertman

BTW, after this Monday’s ep, the last three indeed go to Wednesdays starting 10/21. 

Final on Wed. 11/4 - gosh, I hope nothing weird happens in the news the day before.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> Haven't heard anything more about this, so assume it was BS info.


That may have been from somebody who thought that the 10/5 ANW would be pre-empted (rather than moved to 9 PM) because of the Biden town hall that night. Also, TheFutonCritic didn't list the Wednesday episodes until quite recently, implying that the last three would air only on Friday nights.


----------



## bryhamm

That new corkscrew obstacle was tough. I noticed that the ninjas that grabbed it with their hands close together had the hardest times. The ones who grabbed wide were better able to control their body during the spinning, and their arms wouldn't cross into that odd position that was tough to hold.


----------



## astrohip

Felt bad for The Kid, he faced it first before the ninjas had figured out the best way to handle it. Wonder how they determine the order of competition?


----------



## DouglasPHill

Or if the order you see is really the order


----------



## That Don Guy

DouglasPHill said:


> Or if the order you see is really the order


No - well, not necessarily.

What I want to know is, will they show Roge't Maddox (Jody Avila's other teammate) next week, or retcon him out of the semi-finals "because he didn't qualify as there was no Power Tower in the first qualifier" (although they could just as easily say that he qualified because Jody had the fastest time in the first qualifier)?


----------



## astrohip

I don't think they even showed everyone who ran. Did they show Jon Alexis Jr., who qualified in 9th place?


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> I don't think they even showed everyone who ran. Did they show Jon Alexis Jr., who qualified in 9th place?


Apparently not. Poster on another message board asked the same thing.


----------



## mattack

bryhamm said:


> That new corkscrew obstacle was tough. I noticed that the ninjas that grabbed it with their hands close together had the hardest times. The ones who grabbed wide were better able to control their body during the spinning, and their arms wouldn't cross into that odd position that was tough to hold.


The one or two people who basically pulled their body up horizontally while it spun did it the best.. I guess they're basically moving their center of gravity close to the spin axis, so it affects them less?

and yeah, it seemed like it was motorized to push down/spin, not just their weight pulling down to make it spin.

The ep #s are messed up on these eps.. IIRC this week was season whatever #6, and #7 is one of the reruns on NBCSN??? but the real new episode next Wed was showing up as ep 8..


----------



## That Don Guy

There may have been some "fancy accounting" with the times in the second semi-final like there may have been with the first episode. I find it hard to believe that, considering how many athletes fell off of Corkscrew, nobody who fell off finished Salmon Ladder in the 100-second gap between Jeshuah Lewis's and Jessie Graff's times.

Supposedly,


Spoiler



Drew Drechsel was one of the 12 fastest finishers, but since he has been erased from the season, they need a way to show a "top 12" without having to explain why the athlete shown as 12th didn't advance, so they take the fastest woman not in the top 12 (but who advances anyway) and put her into the 12th spot.


----------



## justen_m

That's what happened? I was thinking, heh, what happened? How'd Jesse end up in 12th place? There was a guy in 12th place, can't remember his name, something colorful, owned the gym the got vandalized, older, black, white streak down the middle of his beard, super funny clothes and flashing lights on his shoes. I thought he was in 12th, then got knocked out by the weatherman, but before that I don't remember Jesse being in 11th.

Things didn't really add up. I really didn't question it much. I guess I don't pay close enough attention. Which I'm guessing they are counting on. Shrug.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> What I want to know is, will they show Roge't Maddox (Jody Avila's other teammate) next week, or retcon him out of the semi-finals "because he didn't qualify as there was no Power Tower in the first qualifier" (although they could just as easily say that he qualified because Jody had the fastest time in the first qualifier)?


Maddox wasn't shown in either of the semi-finals.


----------



## mattack

I understand they don't have the time to show every contestant in full (well, their edited version of 'full', a few minutes for a 6+ minute run).. But it's annoying when they DON'T show people who complete the course AND beat the record time..


----------



## astrohip

Here's the list of finalists, and the competition format:
Full list of American Ninja Warrior's season 12 Finalists

American Ninja Warrior season 12 started with about 150 competitors. Through the Qualifiers and Semi-Finals, the field has been whittled down to just 27 Ninjas. Those Ninjas will take on the Finals, starting on Wednesday, October 28 at 9pm EST/PST.

The Finals will consist of another 10-obstacle course. The top eight from that leaderboard will advance to the Power Tower where they will face one another in side-by-side races. When the dust settles, the Last Ninja Standing will receive $100,000.

There is no longer a women's leaderboard from here on out. It's top eight or nothing. Here are your 27 Finalists, in no particular order. Somewhere in this list sits our season 12 champion...

Jake Murray
Daniel Gil
Cameron Baumgartner
Tyler Gillett
Adam Rayl
Jackson Twait
Jody Avila
Donovan Metoyer
Jon Alexis Jr
Flip Rodriguez
Chris DiGangi
Jamie Rahn
Jesse Labreck
Sandy Zimmerman
Joe Moravsky
Lucas Reale
Austin Gray
R.J. Roman
Michael Torres
Najee Richardson
Amir Malik
David Wright
Dan Polizzi
Thomas Stillings
Jeshuah Lewis
Jessie Graff
Jeri D'Aurelio


----------



## bryhamm

was the finals filmed in St Louis as well?


----------



## DouglasPHill

I'll speculate that it was all filmed at the same time at the same place, so yes STL.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> was the finals filmed in St Louis as well?


Yes. They were in a STL Bubble the entire time.


----------



## mattack

how many days did the whole thing take to record?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> how many days did the whole thing take to record?


June 29 to July 25.

I don't know how much of that was actual competition, and how much was prep work in setting it up.


----------



## bryhamm

Flex vs Jessie is going to be good for years.


----------



## bryhamm

Damn there were lots of falls on obstacles I would not have expected.


----------



## astrohip

Yeah, Flex LaBreck is a monster. That was an AMAZING run.

Of the 27 Ninjas in the Finals, 16 ran last night, 11 left for next Wednesday*. Since only eight will advance to the Power Tower playoffs, and we've already had four finish the course, it doesn't look good for those who weren't able to complete it. Maybe one or two will advance, maybe. Heck, if more than four complete the course next week, then someone is getting bumped!
*
The current top eight*
Lucas Reale - 4:33
Najee Richardson - 4:36
Austin Gray - 4:40
Jesse Labreck - 7:31
Jamie Rahn - Dragonback - 3:02
Cameron Baumgartner - Dragonback - 3:10
Flip Rodriguez - Dragonback - 3:31
Jody Avila - Slam Dunk - 2:44

_
* WhoTF thought it was a good idea to air the season finale on the day after Nov 3? Do we really think it won't be preempted?_


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> _* WhoTF thought it was a good idea to air the season finale on the day after Nov 3? Do we really think it won't be preempted?_


Remember that 10/28 was supposed to be the final episode, but everything got pushed back a week because of the Stanley Cup Finals.

Also, I doubt it will be pre-empted; I don't expect any really significant election news to happen. The chance of, say, NBC projecting a winner in the Presidential race, or that one side or the other controls the Senate, during that time slot is slim. Besides, they've already announced that Chicago MedFirePD start up again on the 11th, so when are they supposed to air it?


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> * WhoTF thought it was a good idea to air the season finale on the day after Nov 3? Do we really think it won't be preempted?


Of course it's been bumped. At least the good news is they're announcing it now, rather than just pre-empting it. Moving to Friday...

American Ninja Warrior finale will now air on Friday, November 6


----------



## spear

They already had the replay scheduled in that slot so it wasn't a big disruption. I think they've been airing same-week replays for some time now.


----------



## astrohip

SPOILERS.... to follow...


----------



## astrohip

Daniel Gill finally has his trophy. Well deserved. I was at his first run, at the Houston qualifiers in 2015. He's only gotten better each year. Although one less top-level opponent, with He-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named out of the running. Having said that, there are a bunch of new, young and hungry ninjas who did really well.

All eight of the finalists were strong & deserving.

Disappointing for Jessie Graff. Although it was becoming clear the only way to the Power Tower was to complete the course. The top women are more methodical than speed demons. Flex is now the reigning top female ninja.

Why did they show a timer clock during the Power Tower runs? They don't show a clock during the regular runs, when it would be interesting to see how they are doing (unless it's a run for fastest finish). But they show one during the championship runs, when it makes no diff.

Glad we got a season in, no matter how short or different. Any ANW beats no ANW.


----------



## justen_m

My entire recording of Finals 2 on Wednesday was preempted by election news. So I recorded it again Friday. Great, I'm watching the competition. Then, after an hour, right when they announce Jake Murray is the final competitor and will be there after the break... Damn it. The entire second hour of Friday's recording was also preempted by election news. Why the heck? There was even a message the ANW would continue after the NBC News Decision 2020 special. I didn't think I'd have to pad my recording by an hour+ on Friday night. Last 10 minutes Biden was talking, LIVE.

So I didn't see Jake Murray's run, or the Power Tower. So Daniel Gill won the $100000, beating Flex, Adam Rayl, and Austin Gray. I caught up on what I missed here Daniel Gil reflects on what it took to become the season 12 champion!


----------



## astrohip

They had announced that afternoon Biden was going to speak Friday night. The entire time I'm watching, I'm thinking "_don't start speaking yet, don't start speaking yet_". Honestly, I was amazed I made the entire two hours without interruption.

Sorry to hear you had problems. I'm guessing the further West you go, the time zones started to run into election news.

And within an hour of the finale airing on the East Coast, the official ANW Instagram account posted this...










It hadn't even started on the West Coast, and they spoiled the winner.  There are about 90 comments, half congratulating Daniel, the other going "WTF ANW Spoilers? Really?"


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> Sorry to hear you had problems. I'm guessing the further West you go, the time zones started to run into election news.


In the Pacific time zone, Biden's speech ended right when ANW was scheduled to begin, so it was on time and uninterrupted.

I wonder how many of the 100 "teammates" are going to be invited back next year - and keep in mind that, presumably, there will only be five regionals, because of the two weeks off for the Olympics.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Was curious, someone in the know might have the answer, before all the editing out, how did Drew do?


----------



## That Don Guy

DouglasPHill said:


> Was curious, someone in the know might have the answer, before all the editing out, how did Drew do?


I _think_ that all we know is...


Spoiler



He made it to the Power Tower in the first qualifier, but lost to Jody Avila;
he was in the top 12, but not the top 2, in the second semi-final;
he wasn't in the top 8 in the finals


----------



## logic88

I hadn't watched the final two episodes until recently. I was a bit surprised to see some of the early exits. The Graff fall was a bit surprising given it was only the second transfer and not the blind grab. Was it just a mistake or did she suffer some type of injury?


----------



## lambertman

Injury. Details (mildest of spoilers, but just to be sure): 


Spoiler



Urbana High alum Jessie Graff's 'Ninja Warrior' season has painful conclusion

The writing of this story is atrocious, but it says she has been dealing with shoulder issues all year, and then suffered a knee injury between the semis and finals while filming an as-yet-unaired extra ep (the skills comp?) .


----------



## astrohip

She ended up having surgery, and is still going thru rehab.


----------



## logic88

Ah, thanks for the info. That's a shame as she's one of my favorites. Hopefully by next season, things would have opened up enough to allow for a regular competition. The Power Tower is nice as a bonus obstacle but it's a bit anti-climatic when used to determine the season champ.


----------



## justen_m

logic88 said:


> Ah, thanks for the info. That's a shame as she's one of my favorites. Hopefully by next season, things would have opened up enough to allow for a regular competition. The Power Tower is nice as a bonus obstacle but it's a bit anti-climatic when used to determine the season champ.


I agree. The Power Tower is such a short challenge, about 30 seconds. I don't mind it when the top two city competitors compete for some bonus $$$, but the eight finalists should have a longer challenge. I don't really care if it's head-to-head or not. Maybe make them run the full 10 obstacle course, plus the power tower, and the fastest time wins. I don't remember, but did all eight finalists complete the 10 obstacle course?

I finally got to see the last hour of the finale. It was re-aired, all two hours, on Friday the 13th, so I recorded it again (3rd time, only one with the second hour not pre-empted by election coverage). I do like that they added the cliffhanger-type obstacle to the 2nd and 3rd rounds of the Power Tower, but still not challenging enough to determine the season's overall winner.


----------



## logic88

justen_m said:


> I agree. The Power Tower is such a short challenge, about 30 seconds. I don't mind it when the top two city competitors compete for some bonus $$$, but the eight finalists should have a longer challenge. I don't really care if it's head-to-head or not. Maybe make them run the full 10 obstacle course, plus the power tower, and the fastest time wins. I don't remember, but did all eight finalists complete the 10 obstacle course?


7 of the 8 finished the course. Amir Malik did not.

They probably didn't have the time/space to breakdown and build a new course but yeah, a side-by-side run like how Team Ninja Warriors works would have been much better than just the Power Tower.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I've been avoiding the thread until I (finally) finished viewing the season. I enjoyed the season. Wasn't thrilled with the head to head Power Tower format to determine the champ, but enjoyed everything else about the season.



astrohip said:


> Why did they show a timer clock during the Power Tower runs? They don't show a clock during the regular runs, when it would be interesting to see how they are doing (unless it's a run for fastest finish). But they show one during the championship runs, when it makes no diff.


I enjoyed the clock comparing not the 2 running against each other but rather how different runs compared. I don't remember which pairs it was now, but some were sub 30 seconds and others were over 35 seconds. I thought that was interesting. YMMV.



That Don Guy said:


> I _think_ that all we know is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He made it to the Power Tower in the first qualifier, but lost to Jody Avila;
> he was in the top 12, but not the top 2, in the second semi-final;
> he wasn't in the top 8 in the finals


Ah, this explains why there wasn't a Power Tower telecast in the first episode. When I got to the end of the second episode and there was a Power Tower I was really confused about how I could have missed it viewing the first episode. I even went to my deleted folder and viewed the end of the episode again to make sure my recording hadn't cut off (it didn't). I didn't want spoilers so didn't look any further for the info.


----------



## logic88

hummingbird_206 said:


> I enjoyed the clock comparing not the 2 running against each other but rather how different runs compared. I don't remember which pairs it was now, but some were sub 30 seconds and others were over 35 seconds. I thought that was interesting. YMMV.


Gil's first run was really slow since he was in the lead. No need to take chances if you were gonna win, I suppose.


----------



## astrohip

So early rumors are one city again this year, still under Covid restrictions, so they're going to do a "bubble event" like last year. Tacoma may be the site. Late March.


----------



## mattack

how much after it will it air?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> how much after it will it air?


Traditionally, ANW started airing in June. It was always a summer show. But the TV world is a far different place these days, so who knows. But as a guess, if they're filming in March, then yeah, they want a June show.

Now I'm hearing they may film in other cities. But no confirmed casting calls beyond Tacoma so far.

Also hearing they may let younger family members compete. So if you're a 35 yr old ninja, and you have a 13 yr old ninja-in-training, they may let them on the course. I have NO idea what this means in terms of actual competition. These are just tidbits I pick up from FB, IG, etc.


----------



## That Don Guy

Based on a report on American Ninja Warrior Nation, there will be one qualifying session, in Seat Taco - er, Seattle/Tacoma - with no walk-ons, but they are inviting some competitors as young as 15; also, they will be a traditional "national finals," reportedly in Vegas, rather than the playoff they used last season.


----------



## astrohip

A ninja I follow on FB said they told him "Round One" (that's what they're calling it) will be Tacoma. All competitors start there. Then they will go to Vegas for the Finals (at a later date, TBD). And they're back to the $1 million prize.

He also said due to the Olympics, they may reduce the usual number of competitors, since they won't have as many episodes to air. Also TBD.


----------



## lambertman

They did 13 episodes in 2016, compared to the usual 14 or 15. Personally, I’ll be happy if they’re just able to match last year’s eight. More is gravy!


----------



## That Don Guy

lambertman said:


> They did 13 episodes in 2016, compared to the usual 14 or 15. Personally, I'll be happy if they're just able to match last year's eight. More is gravy!


I think the original plan for 2020 was five regionals (IIRC, two sites would host two different regional rounds, and a third would host one) instead of six, plus Vegas; that saves the two weeks where NBC would pre-empt the show for the Olympics.


----------



## astrohip

*Original Tapings Locations & Dates of American Ninja Warrior Season 12 2020*
The dates and filming locations for ANW 2020 are:


Los Angeles, California: Postponed (Originally March 13 - 14: Universal Studios Backlot)
Washington, D.C.: Postponed (Originally April 6 - 7: DC Armory)
Washington, D.C.: Postponed (Originally April 11 - 12: DC Armory)
St. Louis, Missouri: Postponed (Originally May 5 - 6: The Dome at America's Center)
St. Louis, Missouri: Postponed (Originally May 10 - 11: The Dome at America's Center)
Las Vegas, Nevada: Early June & Venue TBA



lambertman said:


> They did 13 episodes in 2016, compared to the usual 14 or 15. Personally, I'll be happy if they're just able to match last year's eight. More is gravy!


If you keep bringing up gravy, I'll never qualify for ANW!


----------



## astrohip

More news...

The Tacoma Dome appears to be the sole site for qualifiers (AKA Regionals). Timing unclear, maybe late March. Typical six obstacle course. Indoors.

Everyone who advances will go to the semi-finals, which will be held in LA, on a ten obstacle course. Mid April. Outdoors, at night.

Those who make it out of the semis will go on to Las Vegas and the National Finals, in May. The usual four course layout, outdoors. $1 million price.

Strict Covid protocols, no live audience. Will air on NBC, summer 2021.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I just love the manufactured crowd noises.


----------



## astrohip

I believe the preferred term is "enhanced".


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> I believe the preferred term is "enhanced".


I think the professional term is "sweetened" - someone whose job it is to adjust the crowd noises is usually credited as a "sweetener."


----------



## astrohip

ANW season 13 premiere... Monday, May 31.


----------



## astrohip

ANW-Nation has posted a summarized list of changes & info related to the upcoming season...

And Barclay Stockett, one of my favorite ninjas and a fellow Houstonian, has confirmed that she will be back this year. She did not compete last year.
*
Here are the 10 things you should know about season 13 of American Ninja Warrior!*

_But before we get to that, we've seen this question asked a few times online, so it's worth repeating: There are NO live audiences at any of the tapings for season 13._


The season will include a small group of selected teens who will take part in the regular competition.
The Qualifiers will be recorded in the Tacoma Dome at the end of March.
There is no walk-on line for the Qualifiers.
The Mega Wall will return in the Qualifiers. The Ninjas will be allowed one attempt on it.
There will be no Power Tower at the Qualifiers.
All the advancing Ninjas will go to Los Angeles for the Semifinals in mid-April.
The top two Ninjas from each Semifinals episode will race on the Power Tower for the Safety Pass (a re-do on Stage One or Two of the National Finals).
The finalists will go to Las Vegas for the National Finals in May.
The National Finals will once again have all four stages and a potential $1 million prize.
Season 13 will debut on Monday, May 31 at 8 pm EST/PST on NBC.


----------



## astrohip

ANW starts filming this Friday, March 26, at the Tacoma Dome. Ninjas are gathering now, testing & sequestering.

LIST OF NINJAS WHO WILL BE COMPETING ON SEASON 13 OF AMERICAN NINJA WARRIOR IN 2021:


Spoiler: List of ninjas (long)



The following is a list of ninjas who have been invited, or gotten the call, to compete on the next season of ANW


Becky Adnot-Haynes
Devan Alexander
Taylor Amann
Lou Apalucci
Zack Arnold
Cheyenne Arrington
Sammy Atkins
Caleb Auer
Hannah Auer
Josh Auer
Jody Avila
Julia Bainbridge
Chinna Balachandran
DC Banks
Francisco Barajas
Jason Barber
Kasey Bass
Cameron Baumgartner
Mike Beadle
Sophia Beaulieu
True Becker
Brian Beckstrand
Holly Beckstrand
Kai Beckstrand
Alex Begolly
Chris Behrends
Allyssa Beird
Daria Beird
Caleb Benson
Verdale Benson
Sydney Berger
Caitlyn Bergstrom
Caleb Bergstrom
Josh Bieri
Bryan Billigmeier
Scott Bishop
Jonah Bonner
Elena Borges
Jacob Bowling
Matthew Bradley
Mike Brecko
Kevin Brekke
Yarizett Breuning
Rachel Brown
Elijah Browning
Sean Bryan
Bryce Buckland
Jade Budford
Megan Budway
Todd Buourgeois
Brian Burk
Brian Burkhardt
Benjamin Burton
Trinnie Bush
Kevin Byrne
Sloane Cameron
David Campbell
Kevin Carbone
Holly Cavazos
Cody Chamberlain
Dan Champagne
Sarah Chang
Krissy Chestnut
Jimmy Choi
Karina Choi
Stewart Christopher
Abby Clark
Ava Colasanti
Olivia Colasuonno
Andrey Collins
Bootie Cothran
Guang Cui
Genny Culotta
Jeri D'Aurelio
Tommy Daly
David Daniels
Xavier Dantzler
Glenn Davis
Rachel Degutz
Cassie Dierks
Chris DiGangi
Luke Dillon
Steve Donnelly
Caleb Dowden
Rachel Beth Drake
Brittney Durant
Owen Dyer
Anthony Eardley
Stephen Edwards
Zack Eichenstein
Levi Enright
Lindsay Eskildsen
Blake Feero
Max Feinberg
Julius Ferguson
Rachel Findley
Paul Fisher
Faith Foister
Sam Folsom
Matt Freitas
Conor Galvin
Rachel Garlin
Daniel Gil
Brad Giles
Tyler Gillett
Avery Glantz
Andrew Glickman
Jonathan Godbout
Rachael Goldstein
Jose Gomez
Abel Gonzalez
Alex Goodwin
Austin Gray
Danielle Gray
Marquez Green
Nathan Green
Jane Greenebaum
Allison Greff
Jason Grossman
Matt Guardo
Hunter Guerard
Austin Hair
Lisa Hair
Arrielle Hall
Silas Hamilton III
Nate Hansen
Nick Hanson
Nick Hanson
Devin Harrelson
DeShawn Harris
Amy Harski
Chynna Hart
Elspeth Hart
Jake Heaps
Anabella Heinrichs
Secorra Heinrichs
Shawn Heinrichs
Jessica Helmer
Tony Helming
Josh Heman-Ackah
Kat Henschen
Addy Herman
Arnold Hernandez
Tage Herrington
Brittany Holterman
Earl Hooks
Leah Hopkins
Victor Huff
John Huie
Melissa Jackson
Megan Jarmosevich
Megan Johnson
Michael Johnson
Taylor Johnson
Cody Johnston
Preslie Johnston
Rylie Johnston
Brendan Kelly
Dana Kielar
Ivan King
John Kodachi
Logan Kreglow
Brian Kretsch
Adam Kucinski
Erin Kundolf
Jesse Labreck
Katie Lanza
Sophia Lavallee
Shaquille Leach
Kaden Lebsack
Caroline Lee
Jay Lewis
Kevin Liang
John Loobey
Wade Lopp
Zhanique Lovett
John Mack
Perry Madison
Caiden Madzelan
Stewart Mahler
Amir Malik
Dana Marshall
Ben Martin
Meagan Martin
Grant McCartney
Ashley McConville
Lily McCoy
Weslee Meador
Brandon Mears
Joseph Meissner
Bryan Mendez
Donovan Metoyer
Bobby Micks
Eric Middleton
Tony Miles
Whitney Miller
Derek Miyamoto
Brian Montagnese
Joe Moravsky
Tom Mortimer
Jake Murray
Landon Nagao
Adam Naids
Andrew Naquin
Adam Nasser
Quinn Nguyen
Marie Norris
Josh Norton
Dre'Vontae Nuzum
Quest O'Neal
Amanda Odell
George Odell
Trey Odell
Desmond Odom
Gloria Orta
Sophia Oster
Maggie Owen
Mathis Owhadi
Zac Palazzo
Vince Pane
Nate Pardo
Lance Pekus
Deren Perez
Ernesto Perez
Hector Perfecto
Evan Perperis
Heather Petty
Josiah Pippel
Cal Plohoros
Cara Poalillo
Dan Polizzi
Anthony Porter
Jamie Rahn
Adam Rayl
Lucas Reale
Bob Reese
Najee Richardson
Marcelino Riley
Eric Ritch
Rusty Rivera
Cole Rives
Flip Rodriguez
R.J. Roman
Casey Rothschild
Megan Rowe
Marissa Ruper
Lane Saling
Tim Schnee
Kyle Schulze
Philip Scott
Shane Scudder
Karmen Selby
Melissa Severson
Sophie Shaft
Jacob Shiba
Josh Shriber
Adam Siecinski
Whitney Sigler
Michael Silenzi
Westley Silvestri
Mallory Simpson
Brett Sims
Grace Sims
Ken Singletary
Josiah Singleton
Michael Snell
Kyle Soderman
Jennifer Stefano
Abbey Steffi
Ramya Stevens
Thomas Stillings
Barclay Stockett
Craig Stowell
Brett Strong
Casey Suchocki
Daniel Sun
Leif Sundberg
Ethan Swanson
Jaden Sylvester
Cristin Taylor
Isaiah Thomas
Maggi Thorne
Chad Thornhill
Claudia Torkelson
Cory Torkelson
Michael Torres
Maria Tory
David Truong
Ben Udy
John Uga
Alyssa Varsalona
Cole Verble
Joshua Vigo
Kyle Vooreis
Josh Wagg
Isabella Wakeham
Isaiah Wakeham
Vance Walker
Michelle Warnky
Dale Webb
Tiana Webberley
Alex Weber
Ian Weber
Karissa Weber
Heather Weissinger
Karsten Williams
Ben Wilson
Enzo Wilson
Juliana Wilson
Kyle Wilson
Will Wong
Nick Woodard
David Wright
Mike Wright
Tommy Wright
Tyler Yamauchi
Tatsumi Yanaba
Liba Yoffe
Andrew Yori
Christian Youst
Miinkay Yu
Brett Zimmerman
Charlie Zimmerman
Sandy Zimmerman


----------



## astrohip

I'm hearing that they are filming in regions. Southern region, Western region, etc. As a way to break into smaller groups, and to create some grouped challenge for qualifying for the Semis in LA, in April.

Houston ninjas, including Nate Burkhalter (who is not listed above) and Barclay Stockett among others, flew up this weekend, for filming tomorrow (Tues).


----------



## astrohip

And it's a wrap. All the various regionals are complete. The ninjas that qualified will meet in LA in the near future, at Universal Studios, for the semifinals.


----------



## astrohip

We have our first sneak peak of a new obstacle in this year's qualifiers... "*Overpass*". And only the second ever obstacle with a moving element triggered by the athlete. *Ring Chaser *was the first.

Meet Overpass, Ninja Warrior's gripping new obstacle for season 13


----------



## astrohip

The first-ever American Ninja Warrior Women's Championship! This two hour special airs on Sunday, May 9 (Mother's Day) on NBC.

12 of the top female Ninjas took part in this special competition. Two rounds of action on the obstacles, and the third round will be a Power Tower playoff with a prize of $50,000.

Jessie Graff
Meagan Martin
Jesse Labreck
Allyssa Beird
Sandy Zimmerman
Tiana Webberley
Mady Howard
Jeri D'Aurelio
Zhanique Lovett
Rachael Goldstein
Ashley McConville
Michelle Warnky Buurma
The special was recorded last year (2020) during season 12 in St. Louis.


----------



## astrohip

Ninjas are gathering in LA now for the semi-finals.


----------



## astrohip

Semi-finals are done, and the Finals course is being assembled in Las Vegas.

A reminder that this Sunday, May 9, is the American Ninja Warrior Women's Championship. On Mother's Day.


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> A reminder that this Sunday, May 9, is the American Ninja Warrior Women's Championship. On Mother's Day.


Been waiting for this one. Hell, I literally bookmarked it, so I wouldn't forget MD. Card is in the mail.  Can't wait to see...


> Jessie Graff
> Meagan Martin
> Jesse Labreck
> Allyssa Beird
> Sandy Zimmerman
> Tiana Webberley
> Mady Howard
> Jeri D'Aurelio
> Zhanique Lovett
> Rachael Goldstein
> Ashley McConville
> Michelle Warnky Buurma


----------



## gossamer88

justen_m said:


> Been waiting for this one. Hell, I literally bookmarked it, so I wouldn't forget MD. Card is in the mail.  Can't wait to see...


Oh cool...my favorite of the women is Flex Lebreck.


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> Oh cool...my favorite of the women is Flex Lebreck.




__
http://instagr.am/p/COdoOplHn2q/


----------



## astrohip

That was fun! Some serious competition._ (Obviously recorded last year)_

Happy for Meagan Martin. She's had a rough go the last few seasons, not even hitting buzzers. Not sure what changed, or if everything just came together, but she was monstrous out there. As was Flex. So close. If Jesse hadn't taken that one extra swing on the last Dropping Shelf, she had it.

Both Sweet T and Mady Howard had some great runs. Both of them should be ANW mainstays for a while (if they want).

It's incredible how far the females have come in this sport. Really all competitors. Watch a show from 5+ years ago, and clearing the Warped Wall (even the older, shorter one) was considered a major achievement, for any gender. Last night, everyone who made it that far cleared it, every time.

If I had an athletic daughter, I'd suggest pole vaulting as a sport.


----------



## astrohip

ANW National Finals are taping now in Las Vegas.

First regular season episode is about two weeks away next week, Monday May 31.


----------



## debtoine

astrohip said:


> ANW National Finals are taping now in Las Vegas.
> 
> First regular season episode is about two weeks away, Monday May 31.


Um, I think that's next Monday, not in 2 weeks  ..../checks calendar again...

deb


----------



## astrohip

debtoine said:


> Um, I think that's next Monday, not in 2 weeks  ..../checks calendar again...
> 
> deb


Time's flying! Fixed, thanks.


----------



## astrohip

Finally. It's back!

That was fun. And those kids. Holy Moley! The leading male & female at one point were both from the ANW Jr ranks. Speaking of kids, tough seeing The Kid Owhadi fall so quickly.

I liked the course, good mix of obstacles. I have no idea why so many of them made a big deal of which balance obstacle to take. They stood there as the clock ticked, acting like it was an audience decision. Do they not realize how important time is if you don't finish?

Glad to see one of my hometown favorites, Barclay Stockett, back on the course. She's taken a couple years away from competing, to be with her mom as she fought cancer. Her mom ended up passing away, one year ago this past weekend. Barclay didn't get far, she wasn't in great shape (I follow her on IG, and she's talked about how she's just now starting to get back to training and her gymnastics coaching), but I love her spirit.

Zuri Hall seems terribly underused.


----------



## lambertman

Watched a day late as our NBC affiliate airs post-Indy 500 festivities on Memorial night. Was also bummed to see Stockett fall so quickly. 

If I was the younger guy that didn't complete the first obstacle, I'd've been begging the producers to edit me out of existence. The 60-y/o was probably fine with his fall airing. 

Amused to hear Akbar talk about people choosing the dominoes because people had been falling off the roller. I yelled that everything there is designed to fall off!


----------



## DancnDude

Watched it last night. I thought it was fun. I did like giving them the choice of balance obstacles and it seemed like it was pretty evenly split as to which was better.


----------



## DancnDude

Akbar reacting to the lizard was one of the best parts of the show last night


----------



## logic88

Glad that it's back. A bit shocking that The Kid got knocked out so early but I guess that's part of the excitement. One small mistake and your season is over.

I'm a bit surprised that everyone just doesn't take a shot at the Megawall. There's no penalty for missing (aside from some time used) so why the heck not? For example, Lebsack didn't even look at the Megawall and he was by far the fastest time. I don't get it?


----------



## gossamer88

logic88 said:


> Glad that it's back. A bit shocking that The Kid got knocked out so early but I guess that's part of the excitement. One small mistake and your season is over.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that everyone just doesn't take a shot at the Megawall. There's no penalty for missing (aside from some time used) so why the heck not? For example, Lebsack didn't even look at the Megawall and he was by far the fastest time. I don't get it?


I forget but is there a penalty? Like only one try at the regular wall if you try the mega?

I'm also loving the outtakes at the end.


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> I forget but is there a penalty? Like only one try at the regular wall if you try the mega?


I think you're correct. I recall reading you get three tries at the Wall, or 1 Mega and 1 Wall.


----------



## DancnDude

Plus if you miss it, it wastes your time, so if you are going for a top time then it might make sense to skip it.


----------



## logic88

Ah, thanks. I had forgotten about the one try rule if you miss the Megawall. Is that still in effect? Zuri didn't mention it at all at the beginning.

Still, for someone like Lebsack, I don't think they are going to miss the regular wall unless something really bad happens. They should have gone for the $10k, IMO. Having the fastest time doesn't give you anything, right? (And he was a minute ahead of the next fastest time anyway.)


----------



## DancnDude

Fastest time gives you nothing but bragging rights. But the faster you are, the later you'll run in semifinals. So you can watch others attempt to do the obstacles before you, which is an advantage.

And I agree he should have tried the megawall.


----------



## gossamer88

DancnDude said:


> Fastest time gives you nothing but *bragging rights*. But the faster you are, the later you'll run in semifinals. So you can watch others attempt to do the obstacles before you, which is an *advantage*.
> 
> And I agree he should have tried the megawall.


OK so which one is it? LOL


----------



## astrohip

No ANW Monday night. Olympic trials (swimming).


----------



## astrohip

Quick update! When American Ninja Warrior returns from its one-week hiatus, the show will start an hour later than usual, at 9 pm EST/8 pm CST.


----------



## logic88

Damn, that Walker kid is something else. To scale the Mega Wall at 5' 5" is pretty damn amazing! (Of course, Strong at 5'6" was pretty good too.)


----------



## gossamer88

Was glad to see Grant eliminated. He irks the hell out of me. And yeah that kid at the end was amazing!


----------



## DancnDude

I feel bad for Brandon Mears who fell on the balance obstacle like 5 years in a row, falling again this year. It's totally in his head, and he's planning to call it quits. I was hoping he'd get past it this year.


----------



## bryhamm

DancnDude said:


> I feel bad for Brandon Mears who fell on the balance obstacle like 5 years in a row, falling again this year. It's totally in his head, and he's planning to call it quits. I was hoping he'd get past it this year.


Yeah, that was tough to watch. You just knew it was bad with how long he was taking to get going. He was in his own head too much. I am surprised he picked the one he picked. It seems like the other one would be better.


----------



## DouglasPHill

That last kid was amazing. My money is on him to win. Regarding Grant, or any other highly trained athlete who falls, all of that training has to be followed with perfect concentration and zero mistakes. "One Moment in Time"


----------



## astrohip

From ANWnation...

Heads up! We have a programming announcement for you.


There is no American Ninja Warrior on Monday, July 5.
Night five of the Qualifiers will air on Monday, July 12, at 8 pm EST/PST.
This coming Monday, game four of the NHL Stanley Cup Finals will take the show's place. We know. We know. This isn't awesome information for the hardcore Ninja Warrior fans. But hey! Think of it as extending the exciting anticipation. Night five is the final night of the Qualifiers. Once that episode airs, we'll know all of our Semifinalists and the show will move to the Universal Studios Hollywood backlot in Los Angeles. We'll see the extended 10-obstacle course and the return of the Power Tower.

So plan some extra holiday weekend activities. American Ninja Warrior won't take up your time this coming Monday.

One more time: American Ninja Warrior will not be on the air on Monday, July 5. The show will return with night five of the Qualifiers on Monday, July 12 at 8 pm EST/PST.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Anybody else think the Swanson arm flap looks so ridiculous?


----------



## DancnDude

I thought so but over the years it has grown on me and it's kinda hilarious now.


----------



## spear

Flex LaBreck is always impressive.

That bit with the razor seemed more contrived than usual, though:
_"Who can we get to shave the twins' hair?"
"I know -- let's get Taylor Amann to do it! I think she's still around here somewhere."
"Okay, but let's not show too much of her so let's digest her run."_


----------



## astrohip

Agree on Flex. She has become a monster of the course. Consistent, determined, successful.

It really annoys me when a contestant comes to Split Decision, and stops and weighs a decision. "On one hand, on the other hand...". Even worse, mug for the folks back home, and "get their vote". If you look at the results, the top 30 are decided by seconds. Eighteen people fell on Sideways, and only twelve of them went on to the Semis. Those other six were timed out. How many of them stopped and mugged for the cameras and the crowd? Just run the effing course!

On to the Semifinals, next Monday!


----------



## bryhamm

pretty impressive showing by the father-son combo


----------



## DouglasPHill

Flex looks a little bit heavier this season.


----------



## astrohip

Enjoyed the first night of the semis. Although sad to see my fellow Houstonian, the Big Dog, Jody Avila, land in 16th place (when the top 15 go to the Finals). Another Houstonian, 17 year old Isabella Wakeham, did make it. Along with her brother.

I thought the Split Decision was well placed. Upper body torture, or really tough balance obstacle? Only the top dogs have the strength & stamina to survive what is always a tough obstacle #9, so offering a balance obstacle created a real dilemma. Here are the results:
*
Semifinals night one*
Inverter: 8 (1 success)
Tuning Forks: 7 (3 successes)

No more ANW for three weeks...

American Ninja Warrior will return on August 9, after the Olympic games

_Okay, you had to know this article was coming, right? NBC is the broadcasting home of the Tokyo Olympic games, which means American Ninja Warrior will take a break for a few weeks. American Ninja Warrior will return with night two of the Semifinals on Monday, August 9, at 8 pm EST/PST. Ninja Warrior, which usually airs on Mondays, will not be shown on July 26 or August 2. NBC will go basically all-Olympic at the end of this week._


----------



## That Don Guy

There's something off about the schedule...they had five qualifiers, so you would think they would have five semi-finals. However, if the second semi-final is on 8/9, then the fifth would be on 8/30, and there would be only two nights of Vegas finals, as NBC has already announced _The Voice_ will return on Monday 9/20.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> There's something off about the schedule...they had five qualifiers, so you would think they would have five semi-finals. However, if the second semi-final is on 8/9, then the fifth would be on 8/30, and there would be only two nights of Vegas finals, as NBC has already announced _The Voice_ will return on Monday 9/20.


Episode 6 - Semi-Finals Round 1 - 7/19/21
Episode 7 - Semi-Finals Round 2 - 8/9/21
Episode 8 - Semi-Finals Round 3 - 8/16/21
Episode 9 - Semi-Finals Round 4 - 8/23/21
Episode 10 - Las Vegas Finals Stage 1 Part 1 - 8/30/21
Episode 11 - Las Vegas Finals Stage 1 Part 2 - 9/6/21
Episode 11 - Las Vegas Finals Stage 2 - 9/13


----------



## astrohip

I'm guessing we won't be seeing the Drop Zone after tonight. :weary:

A 15 year old against a 16 year old. Sheesh, what's the world coming to?


----------



## astrohip

And we're off to the Finals, next Monday night.

The ninjas made this last night of the semis (almost) look easy. Twelve buzzers (a record), and if you didn't make it to #9 Split Decision fairly quickly, you were out. First semis ever where making Obstacle #8 quickly wasn't enough to move on. Or conversely, first time ever making to #9 wasn't enough to move on.

Big names that missed the cut: Taylor Amann, Flip Rodriguez, Roo Yori, Ethan Swanson. Jamie Rahn was #15 (made it).

Hey ANW, do me a favor... don't waste time showing me how Tik-Tok stars, and social media influencers, Josh Richards & Griffin Johnson did. One fell on the steps (!), the other on #2. Even Akbar mentioned they don't have any experience or training. I know it's all about the eyeballs, but I don't think any regular viewers give a shut.



astrohip said:


> I'm guessing we won't be seeing the Drop Zone after tonight. :weary:


And I guessed wrong. While I don't think there were any major lacerations like last week, there were several more ninjas who wacked themselves on this obstacle. Why on earth would they use it a second time?


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Hey ANW, do me a favor... don't waste time showing me how Tik-Tok stars, and social media influencers, Josh Richards & Griffin Johnson did. One fell on the steps (!), the other on #2.


Did they compete in the qualifiers? I don't remember seeing either one, and with how quickly they went out I would be very surprised if they actually qualified. It feels more like they were simply invited here to "compete" as a publicity move.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Why on earth would they use it a second time?


They didn't change the course for any of the semi-finals, did they? My guess is they did this all at once, but did them in groups based on their qualifying group.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> Did they compete in the qualifiers? I don't remember seeing either one, and with how quickly they went out I would be very surprised if they actually qualified. It feels more like they were simply invited here to "compete" as a publicity move.


You are correct, publicity. Technically, they called them "exhibition" runs.



bryhamm said:


> They didn't change the course for any of the semi-finals, did they? My guess is they did this all at once, but did them in groups based on their qualifying group.


The courses were different each time. Minor changes, usually one on the front half, and one in the back half, from episode to episode. And they reused them, so one obstacle might appear in S1, then S3. And of course many of them were the same for all four. I'll see if I can find a chart...


----------



## astrohip

Made a quickie spreadsheet, but then I couldn't find a way to insert it. Here's a screen scrape of a worksheet...


----------



## bryhamm

Thanks. No idea why they didn't change it out after the first semi heat.


----------



## astrohip

Here's a list of the finalists. I'll just post the link, and not each one here... 

American Ninja Warrior's season 13 National Finalists


----------



## logic88

I don't get why Moravsky decided to take the short cut? Did he want the best time that badly? Seems like he had a lot of time to finish Stage 1 via the longer route.


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> I don't get why Moravsky decided to take the short cut? Did he want the best time that badly? Seems like he had a lot of time to finish Stage 1 via the longer route.


I think you're asking the same question he is. My guess is he saw how hung up people got on the last obstacle. That was a significant change from the previous Stage One final obstacle, going from a pure swinging handle, to one with a hook (Fly Hooks). Cost several ninjas a lot of time. He's good on the trampoline, so he figured it was worth it.


----------



## bryhamm

logic88 said:


> I don't get why Moravsky decided to take the short cut? Did he want the best time that badly? Seems like he had a lot of time to finish Stage 1 via the longer route.


Yeah, there were some bad decisions by folks. Joe and Lucas going for the shortcut when it seemed they didn't need to. And a few that were short on time that chickened out at the last second. Why? You aren't going to finish the "normal" way, so you might as well go for the shortcut no matter whether it seems like you will miss or not.

And what about Adam just barely finishing in time. I didn't think he had a chance once he hit that net.


----------



## gossamer88

Watched last night as Hulu for some reason did not have the episode the next day as usual.

Agree about Moravsky. He had enough time IMO. And wasted his safety pass. I was also surprised Rayl made it. He was taking his time and was lucky to make the buzzer. Biggest surprised for me was Amir Malik. And how early he went. Not surprised how many fall on the spider walk.

Oh and btw, had no idea Vance Walker has cerebral palsy. That kid is amazing! I could see him winning it all.


----------



## spear

Glad to see Jesse Labreck finally beat Stage 1, with time to spare. It looked like she bulked up this year but her stamina looks good as well.

The High Road split decision looked too risky but there were some spectacular one-handed grabs last night where i thought they were going to be too late.

I liked how hard they made Stage 2 this year (in terms of time limit as well). Considering even Vance Walker needed the Safety Pass, it doesn't look like we'll see a lot of people make it to Stage 3, which is how I think it should be.


----------



## That Don Guy

One thing I noticed:


Spoiler



In the past, this show has been notorious for mentioning if anybody made it to Stage 4, but this time, Matt & Akbar kept saying, "*If* anyone makes it past Stage 3," which makes me think that nobody will. I assume the $100,000 "Last Man Standing" prize for making it the farthest in Stage 3 is still there.


----------



## bryhamm

spear said:


> Glad to see Jesse Labreck finally beat Stage 1, with time to spare. It looked like she bulked up this year but her stamina looks good as well.
> 
> The High Road split decision looked too risky but there were some spectacular one-handed grabs last night where i thought they were going to be too late.
> 
> I liked how hard they made Stage 2 this year (in terms of time limit as well). Considering even Vance Walker needed the Safety Pass, it doesn't look like we'll see a lot of people make it to Stage 3, which is how I think it should be.


Yeah, it seems heavily weighted to grip and arm strength. Especially putting that last backwards leap/grab at the very end.


----------



## gossamer88

Two shockers for me this week...Meagan Martin and the classy ninja on Stage 2. So glad to see LeBreck complete Stage 1.


----------



## bryhamm

Wow, Kaden is going to be a beast for YEARS to come. So smooth on everything except the rope climb. He'll learn to use his legs as well.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> One thing I noticed:
> In the past, this show has been notorious for mentioning if anybody made it to Stage 4, but this time, Matt & Akbar kept saying, "*If* anyone makes it past Stage 3," which makes me think that nobody will. I assume the $100,000 "Last Man Standing" prize for making it the farthest in Stage 3 is still there.


Well, color me surprised - they had somebody reach Mount Green Mountain (er, Mount Midoriyama) without saying "Someone will reach Stage 4 tonight!" in advance even once.

Also, if you watched the opening carefully, they revealed where the finals took place - on the other side of the Las Vegas Strip from the Luxor, just south of the Tropicana property. Google Maps shows it as pretty much just an empty lot. I wonder who owns it.


----------



## astrohip

The Finals have used that lot for several years. They've shown it before.


----------



## spear

Yeah, I didn't expect anyone to make it through Stage 3 so that was a nice surprise.

The Eyeglass Alley in Stage 3 was a nice addition -- very difficult and required some technique in addition to pure strength. I think they got the difficulty just right in all stages, except possibly for the blind grab in the Falling Shelves (seemed too easy to make a small, but costly mistake).


----------



## DancnDude

Joe (the weatherman) seemed pretty off again, falling on the first obstacle. Maybe he didn't realize the steps got smaller as they went on? I always liked him, though this seems like a tough year for him even though he did make it to Stage 2 (with using a safety pass).


----------



## astrohip

Three specials coming over the next year...

Fans can look forward to three American Ninja Warrior specials

During each season of the show, special competitions are filmed after the regularly scheduled activities. Usually, we can expect two additional episodes, but this time around there's even more action to look forward to. There are three brand new specials on the way. We don't know yet when they will air, but we've been given clearance to tell you what to expect!

* The second annual Women's Championship
* The first-ever family competition (Relay races and a Power Tower face-off will determine the first family of Ninja Warrior)
* The return of the American Ninja Warrior All-Stars Competition

So let's address the question we know you're thinking about right now. No, there is no USA vs the World competition this time around. We're not privy to the production decision process, but we imagine that organizing an international competition while still filming under strict pandemic protocols would have been a bit of a challenge.

We don't know yet when the three specials will air, but as soon as we hear more we'll bring you the news.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Just finished this, very entertaining, they designed it to not give away a million bucks. Two things I love about ANW: your sex does not matter and you must focus on every single obstacle.


----------



## hapster85

DouglasPHill said:


> Just finished this, very entertaining, they designed it to not give away a million bucks. Two things I love about ANW: your sex does not matter and you must focus on every single obstacle.


They definitely don't make it easy. Not sure how many have actually made it to the tower, but I think only two have completed it in the time allowed. We don't watch every single episode, but we do enjoy watching when we do watch.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> They definitely don't make it easy. Not sure how many have actually made it to the tower, but I think only two have completed it in the time allowed. We don't watch every single episode, but we do enjoy watching when we do watch.


Three.

2015: Geoff Britten (29.65) and Isaac Caldiero (26.14 secs). Geoff became the "First American Ninja Warrior" because he ran first, Isaac won the $1MM

2019: Daniel Gil (timed out) and Drew Drechsel (27.46). Drew won the $1MM.

2021: Kaden Lebsack (timed out)


----------



## astrohip

Announced today...


----------



## lambertman

Season 12 (covid season 2020) is now available in full on Discovery+ through an unexpected library deal between Discovery and Comcast.


----------



## astrohip

American Ninja Warrior is coming to the Alamodome


SAN ANTONIO - A fan favorite show of strength and stamina is coming to San Antonio. American Ninja Warrior is making its way back to the Alamo City in a couple of months. They just announced they’re coming to the Alamodome in March. There will be five full days of competition for the regional...




news4sanantonio.com





SAN ANTONIO - A fan favorite show of strength and stamina is coming to San Antonio.
_
American Ninja Warrior is making its way back to the Alamo City in a couple of months. They just announced they’re coming to the Alamodome in March.

There will be five full days of competition for the regional qualifiers. It’s the second time American Ninja Warrior has been in our city and the first time at the Alamodome. Four hundred ninjas will be competing - with the top qualifiers heading to Los Angeles in April.

The show is set to premiere in June and spectators are welcome to the Dome to watch all the fun. So mark your calendars for March 20-24!_


----------



## astrohip




----------



## astrohip

Getting ready to kick off. I've been following some Houston-area ninjas who have been prepping for months, trying to peak right >< now.









'American Ninja Warrior' set to film in San Antonio later this month


Here's how you can cheer on the superstars.




www.mysanantonio.com




_
NBC's American Ninja Warrior is coming back to San Antonio this March to film the first episodes of its new season. According to the San Antonio Film Commission, the production will have 275 plus people on the crew and between 40 to 50 staff members from San Antonio.

In 2017, American Ninja Warrior filmed two episodes in downtown San Antonio for the show's ninth season. On Monday, March 14, the San Antonio Film Commission wrote in a Facebook post that the city has been coordinating with key stakeholders to ensure all logistics for the show's set-up and filming runs as smoothly as possible. 
The show is taping its first episodes for the new season on March 20, March 21, March 22, March 23, and March 24 at the Alamodome. The indoor event allows residents to cheer on the competitors, however, all must grab tickets via on-camera-audiences.com._


----------



## astrohip

_American Ninja Warrior has made its way back to the Alamo City. Four hundred competitors will take over the Alamodome. The five days of competition started Sunday._









Sneak peek of American Ninja Warror at the Alamodome


SAN ANTONIO - American Ninja Warrior has made its way back to the Alamo City. Four hundred competitors will take over the Alamodome. The five days of competition starts Sunday. News 4 Photojournalist Alex Gamez shows us what the 400 contestants can expect. Caption: Watch this preview of the...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## astrohip

ANW has an air date: *Monday, June 6*. Same time as always, 8/7.

This is the 14th season, and will have the same trio hosting.


----------



## astrohip

PWInsider has confirmed that former American Ninja Warrior star Kacy Catanzaro will now be going under the name* Katana Chance*.









WWE NXT stars Kacy Catanzaro and Kay Lee Ray are getting new names


As noted earlier, WWE filed for the following trademarks: - Roxanne Perez - Alba Fyre - Cruz Del Toro - Katana Chance PWInsider has confirmed that former




wrestlingnews.co















_
(not really Ninja news, just thought it was... interesting)_


----------



## astrohip

This Sunday, Mother's Day...


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> This Sunday, Mother's Day...


I was pleased to see that my current 1P picked it up. 2hours, yay! It's followed by a 2 hour SNL Mother's Day special. Figured I'd record that too.


----------



## astrohip

Fun episode! Couple of breakout stars coming up on the women's side. That axe thrower is fierce! Love her energy.

But in the end, it came down to the top two women ninjas again. Great finish.

Wonder when this was filmed? Last year, or as part of this year's qualifiers? I'm gonna guess it was a year ago.


----------



## spear

Yes, it was a year ago. That's why Jessie Graff didn't compete (injury).

It was good to see Flex LaBreck get that one win. Although I consider her the best woman in the regular competition, I think she might be a bit more beatable in the PowerTower format because she tends to be more deliberate. If they start letting in kids (as they did in the regular show), her chances might get even lower.


----------



## astrohip

spear said:


> Yes, it was a year ago. That's why Jessie Graff didn't compete (injury).


Thanks, that's what I thought. They mentioned that Barclay Stockett hadn't been training much, and wasn't in shape. And that made me think it was last year, when this was true. But I follow her on Instagram, and she's been training like a fool for the last few months, and she just finished competing in San Antonio. Hopefully to better results.


----------



## astrohip

Last night (Tues May 17) was the last night of competition, in the finals, in Las Vegas.


----------



## astrohip

Reminder tonight is the American Ninja Warrior All-Star Spectacular. Two hour special. Recorded last year right after the 2021 Finals.

It's being reshown on Friday, if you miss tonight.


----------



## astrohip

The first night is in the books. And once again, the kids are killing it. I guess weighing 114 does have its advantages (like I would know 😵 ).

That last girl that ran was amazing. Fifteen years old, and finished the course. Impressive!

I don't need all the histrionics. A little less boo-yah, and a little more ninja-ing.

We didn't see a lot of big-name ninjas tonight. Saving them for the latter episodes?


----------



## DouglasPHill

astrohip said:


> I don't need all the histrionics. A little less boo-yah, and a little more ninja-ing.


+1


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> We didn't see a lot of big-name ninjas tonight. Saving them for the latter episodes?


They need to spread the "names" out to make it more likely that all of them will advance. Also, it makes it less likely that "luck of the draw" would determine which of the "unknowns" would get through, should too many of the top spots in the same week go to the names.


----------



## bryhamm

Is it just me or does it seem like as talented as Flip Rodgriguez is, he seems to frequently not make it all the way through.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like as talented as Flip Rodriguez is, he seems to frequently not make it all the way through.


Flip is one of the more inconsistent contestants. Sometimes shines, other times not. And often only qualifies because his time was fast enough to allow him to move on. Like Monday, where he failed but had a fast time.

Meghan Martin was like that for years. She'd be the top female, hit a buzzer, then miss an early obstacle next time. She seems to have become more consistent the last couple years.


----------



## bryhamm

Last week when they made the comment about Jessie Graf never falling on a balance obstacle (or whatever they said), I pretty much figured that she would fall. Yep. This week when they were talking just before Jesse Lebreck's run, figured the same thing. Was pleasantly surprised she made it.


----------



## astrohip

‘Ninja Warrior’ Obstacle Course Could Feature At 2028 Olympic Games In Los Angeles


Olympians could soon face the iconic Ninja Warrior obstacle course. Format owner Tokyo Broadcasting System Television (TBS) has revealed it is working with several partners to test whether it could…




deadline.com





Also, hometown ninja Barclay Stockett makes her run on tonight's episode. 🤞


----------



## bryhamm

That 5th obstacle seemed overly difficult. Not sure what their expectations are for how many people get all the way through, but seemed like not very many were making it last night.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> That 5th obstacle seemed overly difficult. Not sure what their expectations are for how many people get all the way through, but seemed like not very many were making it last night.


Agree. 

Having said that... at first I thought it was too difficult, even many of the better players could not finish it. But then I thought about how many contestants were finishing these days, and realized they had probably made the courses too easy lately. I don't mind when fewer than half the top 30 finish.

The other side to that is the experience factor. None of the early contestants finished. It took a few falls before they figured out how to get thru it. Not fair to the early runners.

Glad to see Barclay Stockett make it to LA. She's had a rough couple years, but seems back on track now.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Agree.
> 
> Having said that... at first I thought it was too difficult, even many of the better players could not finish it. But then I thought about how many contestants were finishing these days, and realized they had probably made the courses too easy lately. I don't mind when fewer than half the top 30 finish.
> 
> *The other side to that is the experience factor. None of the early contestants finished. It took a few falls before they figured out how to get thru it. Not fair to the early runners.*
> 
> Glad to see Barclay Stockett make it to LA. She's had a rough couple years, but seems back on track now.


Are they really run in the order they show us though? You might be right with the bolded, but it's hard to really know. Reminds me of an obstacle years ago that was very difficult and most were struggling. Kevin Bull did it upside down and completed it and everyone was amazed. Something with a ball that swung but also possible rolled.

Agree about Barclay. And kudos to the record setting performance by the women in this qualifier.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> Are they really run in the order they show us though?


I'll ask. I always thought they were, but it's a good question.


----------



## astrohip

No, they are not run in the order broadcast (per someone who was in last night's episode).

This person was told at the end of their run that they had made it to the semi's, yet they were one of the first shown "to run". I wondered at the time how Zuri could know that. Now we know.


----------



## astrohip

Daniel Gill did not compete this year. He refused to get vaccinated. He actually had Covid last season (2021). He qualified for the Finals in Vegas, but caught Covid just before the event, so had to skip it. This year, the producers required everyone to get vaxxed, and he refused.


----------



## gossamer88

Regarding the obstacles that always seem impossible to complete (Final Frontier for example) then when one contestant does it, it doesn't seem that difficult LOL


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> Regarding the obstacles that always seem impossible to complete (Final Frontier for example) then when one contestant does it, it doesn't seem that difficult LOL


Right! I thought the same thing about Final Frontier, why make an obstacle so difficult? Then once the guinea pig contestants figure out the secret...


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> ‘Ninja Warrior’ Obstacle Course Could Feature At 2028 Olympic Games In Los Angeles
> 
> 
> Olympians could soon face the iconic Ninja Warrior obstacle course. Format owner Tokyo Broadcasting System Television (TBS) has revealed it is working with several partners to test whether it could…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


I saw videos of that course. It wasn't so much a "Ninja Warrior" course as it was a 1970s-era "Superstars" obstacle course, although it did have a Warped Wall at the end - and it was supposed to have a wall lift, but for whatever reason, they replaced it with a bar the runners had to climb over. I suppose it could work as an ANW Juniors course.

Keep in mind that it's not a separate event, but replacing the equestrian portion of the Modern Pentathlon.


----------



## astrohip

ANW is steadily losing viewers. Last season it averaged a .50 in the demo, and 3.32 million viewers. So far this season, it's .38 and 2.83. Both seasons are down from earlier years. It has to be a concern to both NBC and the ANW producers.

I find myself FF thru everything but the runs. And even then I sometimes watch the runs (especially the early obstacles, as the night progresses) at FF1X.

I'd blame it on the younger contestants, but some of them are fun to watch. Too much back story? Too many gimmicks? Just simple burn-out?

Your thoughts? Are you still enjoying it as much as always?


----------



## justen_m

astrohip said:


> Your thoughts? Are you still enjoying it as much as always?


I don't look forward to episodes as much as I used to. I always skip the backstories. Many of the obstacles are repetitive. Even with a couple new obstacles on the course, there are still quite a few that are boring. I do like the editing later in the ep (semi-finals) when they skip the beginning part of runs, and just show the tough obstacles and last one or two.

I want to say I dislike the gimmicks, especially the Power Tower, but I have to admit the last Power Tower, with both teens(!) diving for the buzzer at the end was exciting. I watched it, with their replays, twice. I don't have any investment in the new teens, like I do in seeing the old vets hit a buzzer. I like the cash-reward for the Mega Wall and the variety offered by Split Decision.


----------



## hapster85

We usually only catch a handful of the qualifiers each season. The last 4 or 5 episodes is when it gets exciting to watch. I think we've seen maybe 4 episodes so far this season, and it's usually been the Friday repeat. Some of the new obstacles have been interesting, but nothing really memorable.


----------



## astrohip

One thing that bothers me is the preening at Split Decision. Advancements often come down to who ran the fastest. Why TF are you spending 5-10 seconds acting like the crowd is going to decide which one you fall on?

My local ninja said they get to see the course for the first time the morning of their run. And there are no practice runs (duh!).


----------



## astrohip

For those wondering what happened to Joe Moravsky...









How an American Ninja Warrior ‘course malfunction’ + COVID took out a finalist


American Ninja Warrior season 14 finalist Joe Moravsky, aka "The Weatherman," did not run stage one of the Las Vegas finals course. This is the story of why he was unable to attempt it.



www.realityblurred.com


----------



## bryhamm

Dang, that really sucks for Joe.


----------



## hapster85

I know they can't show the full runs off every contestant, even in the finals, because of time constraints. But especially in the finals, I never understand why they do montages of contestants who had successful runs, only to show successive failing runs. Some contestants are more popular than others, of course, and they will always give more airtime to them. But it often just seems so random.


----------



## gossamer88

TBH, I FF those Bios. I wish they were replaced with runs instead.


----------



## astrohip

Tonight is the season finale, and the Stage 3 & Stage 4 runs in Vegas. They said last week, as they were wrapping up Stage 2, that they had more people run Stage Four than ever before. So at least three. 😁


----------



## cheesesteak

hapster85 said:


> I know they can't show the full runs off every contestant, even in the finals, because of time constraints. But especially in the finals, I never understand why they do montages of contestants who had successful runs, only to show successive failing runs. Some contestants are more popular than others, of course, and they will always give more airtime to them. But it often just seems so random.


I would totally watch an episode or two of montages of the most funny or dramatic failures.


----------



## bryhamm

Wow. With 5 players going for the final climb, and all of them talking about practicing, I would have thought 1 of them would have made it in time.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah I agree. I bet there's some combination of it being outdoors, the pressure of the competition, and maybe them being too tired after stage 3? Do they immediately do Stage 4 right after Stage 3. It seems like they do.


----------



## justen_m

With 5 climbers, stage IV was actually interesting this year. I figured somebody would make it for the million.


----------



## That Don Guy

I noticed that the show went to fairly great pains not to mention a couple of things:

(a) Any of the names of the previous winners - in fact, I'm a little surprised they mentioned that three people have made it up Mount Midoriyama, as that doesn't completely erase Dr-er, uh, *NAME REDACTED* from the show's history.

(b) Calling anybody an "American Ninja Warrior." I was wondering, if two or more of them made it, whether they would retcon the traditional usage - an "American Ninja Warrior" is anyone who completes Stage 4 within the time limit, whether or not they win the million.

Some of those camera angles on Stage 4 were a little misleading; I noticed a couple where someone appeared to be at the 50-foot mark, but then they cut to an angle and they were barely at the 40.

At least next year, NBC doesn't have either of the two things that usually shorten the show's schedule - the Summer Olympics, and the Emmys. (Also, July 4 was a Monday, which made this year even shorter.)


----------



## hapster85

That Don Guy said:


> (a) Any of the names of the previous winners - in fact, I'm a little surprised they mentioned that three people have made it up Mount Midoriyama, as that doesn't completely erase Dr-er, uh, *NAME REDACTED* from the show's history.


I somehow managed to miss all of that about Drechsel. Was shocked, to say the least, to read about it just now.


----------



## DouglasPHill

So started watching some kind of family ANW, lasted 5 minutes then delete.


----------



## astrohip

I was wondering if ANW would come back for Season Fifteen. Ratings were iffy, although it's cheap to produce. Then this showed up...


----------

